# Chad320s collection of plants (pics 12/15)



## chad320

:icon_frowSo I got a new camera and havent figured out how to use it properly yet so heres a peek at a project that i've been tossing together for about 3-4 weeks to test a photo......


----------



## Dempsey

That's bad a$$ dude!


----------



## 2in10

A very nicely tossed together project


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys. Thats Tom Barrs wood if youre wondering what kinda bang you get for your buck. Its actually 4 pieces cut and screwed together.


----------



## Aquahollics

I think your camera's broken =)


----------



## SpankyMR2

Very nice. Want to come redo my tanks?

Patti


----------



## chad320

Haha, im a good tank keeper, but I only have mediocre art skills and definately got the short end of the stick with my camera skills  Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## plantbrain

What would you think suggesting using Anubias tied to the branches following the flow of the tank overall? In place of the moss on the branches etc?
Moss can end up looking a bit ratty, Xmas moss and fissidens are good when done well.

The other plant choices seem wise.
See if you liker the idea of anubias vs moss on the wood.
Roots will hang down and give an old aged look of a dense forest.

Do you think Bolbitus might give the tank a too dark look?
Java fern needle leaf etc might be an alternative as well for the darker corned.


----------



## chad320

Hey, thanks Tom. Ive got more Anubias going in here in the next few days. There is java, Phillipine java, Bolbitis, mini bolbitis, and Java trident all in there. They are all trimmied to the rhizome so it will take a few months of grow out time for them to show their spot. I also agree that the moss is ratty. It needs a trim already. The moss really had a huge jump start on the other slower growing plants. Im really hoping to tear it off and just leave a few pieces behind that naturally attached to the wood. Thank you for your comments, I think we agree on alot of your ideas


----------



## barbarossa4122

I really like it.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Barbarossa. Now if I can just pull together my art skills


----------



## amphirion

very naice!


----------



## barbarossa4122

You bet.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

This is gonna be awesome :icon_surp


----------



## antbug

Nice job Chad. Any pics of the build?


----------



## chad320

antbug said:


> Nice job Chad. Any pics of the build?


Sorry, no I dont. My daughter broke my camera hiking last fall and I just got this new camera. I had a few of the driftwood layout on my GFs phone but even those have been deleted. Hence the crappy test photo


----------



## non_compliance

WOW!!! That thing is going to fill in NICE... my only critiques are there seems to be a few too many focus points... and the tank doesn't seem to have a TON of depth... but really, all the plants look great though.. Nice selections and planting areas... the crypts are awesome. The wood is top notch... Nice job! Can't wait to see how it comes along!!!!


----------



## chad320

Yeah, I agree. I want to leave some of the wood plain so you can see the flow. Ive got more stuff tied on now so it looks better. Way to many focal points though. Maybe when the ferns grow out some leaves it will reduce that. As for depth, its just not. Even in person its pretty "in your face." Lol. This scape is STUFFED into a 65g when it would look better in something longer like a 48" 75g or something. The crypts are doing good. Too good. I hope they dont drown out the MM and DHG carpet  Now to sit back and stare at it everyday until it fills in


----------



## RipariumGuy

I really like the textures of the plants. Great job!


----------



## ridewake210

Post more pictures Chad!


----------



## non_compliance

What's the footprint of that tank? Is it 48x12 or 36x18? If it is the 65L, then I know what the deal is... I have a 65L too... flippin impossible to scape... heh...


----------



## chad320

ridewake210 said:


> Post more pictures Chad!


I'll try to get some close-ups soon. Patience is key with all these super slow growers. I'm hoping June is cool 

As for the footprint its a 36"x18". I sure wish it was 48"x 24".


----------



## chad320

OK, so here it is today without a background. All of the tank equipment is pictured, along with all of the algae  This for some reason is a better shot of the fish as well.


----------



## Lngtall1

I love the chaos of this tank 'scape. Wow nice job.

The meadow with cool rock has been so done lately. I like to see something just so different.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Lngtall1. Here is both pictures back to back. Which one do you guys like better?


----------



## chad320

We like the black I think. Anyone else have any opinions on which one they like best?


----------



## problemman

the white really shows off the wood but i think the black shows the plants better. im torn


----------



## chad320

Thanks Brad. I'm torn as well. This is the first one that ive actually like the white background. I thought id get more than one opinion tho


----------



## antbug

problemman said:


> the white really shows off the wood but i think the black shows the plants better. im torn


agreed.


----------



## tamsin

Wow, it looks great!

I like the white - great contrast.


----------



## non_compliance

white. hands down. Looks 10x better with the white. Sets it off f0 sh0!


----------



## chad320

Hmmm...the intake tube you see in the white pic is 3/4" PVC spray painted black. I could make one out of white. They're easy to make. And the java trident will cover the block sponge when it grows in all the way. Or if the fish eat all the shrimp i'll just take it out 
I should be getting new lights soon so hopefully the cord will be easier to hide as well. This one is three cords for the MH and PC lighting.


I'd still like opinions on it tho.


----------



## malaybiswas

Chad - I really like your scape. What stands out is the combination of all different broad leaves with a manzy. I agree with Tom's suggestion of using only anubias on the wood. Or may be trim down the moss a bit. In the same lines I think the hydrcotyle (b.y.p on the spelling if I got it wrong) could be used to cover the empty spaces all thru the background instead on the wood. Just my thoughts.


----------



## chad320

Malay thanks a bunch! Somebody finally has an opinion  I like the idea of the pennywort on the back. I am going for a "twisted around the driftwood vine style" look. The pics were taken without all of the offshoots trimmed. I should also add that I added some GHG to the back in the dark corner to lighten it up a bit, per Toms suggestions. Per yours, I love the Anubias. Theres Nana, Nana petite, and Coffeefolia in there so far. I'm almost scared to add too much at this point because all of the "ferns" havent come in yet. I trimmed them all to the rhizome before tying them on and they are only 5 weeks along. But like I said, this is a sneak peak. It has barely started to fill in. Even the carpet is in now though. I put DHG belem and MM in in the front and DHG and MQ in the middle with GHG in the back. All inbetween a bed of crypts


----------



## malaybiswas

Awesome Chad. I'll look forward to the grow out


----------



## chad320

One of the kinds of fish in the tank, a Von Rios Flame Tetra.


----------



## sewingalot

Those Von Rios Flame Tetra are absolutely amazing. One of the prettier fish I've seen in years. I like the black. Looks more crypty.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Sara. There are 6 other kinds of fish in there, but they wont sit still long enough to get a decent picture. I am in the process of attaching some more plants to the wood and will post more pics when the process is finished. As for now the carpet is just starting to come around and at least pretend to carpet  The crypts provide alot of shade and its hard at this point to get one going. I'll let it go a bit and them mow down the crypts so it fills in. They bounce back good in a month or so.


----------



## sewingalot

I am still trying to get my CPDs to sit still for the camera. It's been years.  Have you thought about glosso for a foreground? (*Runs and hides*)


----------



## chad320

Glosso. Ugh  Ive got Marislea minuta, marislea quadrifolia, Dwarf hair grass, DHG 'belem', and the plant you sent as a foregroud. I chopped a bunch of Glosso up and tossed it in to hopefully get caught in the moss and give it a more "natural" look. I figured it would be easy to trim since that and the pennywort are the only trim plants in there.

As for fish, I have some CPDs, blonde neons, congo tetras, badis badis,pygmy cories, and clown plecos, along with the von rios tetras. The only ones that will come out or sit still are the congos and von rios.


----------



## chad320

Heres something from last night...A shot of the foreground slowly coming around, A super bright colored photo of a female congo tetra, and my pond snail Herbert. Hes bigger than a nickel and well over a year.


----------



## sewingalot

Forgive my ignorance, but what is that BEAUTIFUL crypt in the foreground? Like I am in love. The glosso will be cool as an accent.


----------



## chad320

That is a wendtii 'Tropica'. Ive got a bunch of these. If we do some swapping again ill toss one in for you. Not to be jerky about it but there are actually better looking examples in there. sadly enough the best looking one is right against the glass (where it cant spread out) and I really dont like it there.


----------



## sewingalot

Hush. It looks perfect to me. Did you find anything out about the love potion for shrimp? I'm still not 100% sold, but I want my gals to give me babies again!


----------



## chad320

I didnt really look into it. I did however look over the foods again. And I thing adding CaSO4 really helped them and the snails out a bunch. I'm going to hold out and if I dont see marked improvement, then i'll get some.


----------



## sewingalot

Same here. I am actually going to move some out of the co2 environment this week and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, none of my important ones are on Co2 tanks.


----------



## sewingalot

I keep telling myself to move them out of that co2 environment, but I don't know what else to put in there. I'm thinking of putting a few platy fry in the 15 and giving the 20 to the yellows. Wait, that means I can't tear it down..... :/

Oh, well. I'm going to go pretend to sleep for a few hours. I have like a hundred things scheduled for my day tomorrow. Keep Brad company.


----------



## chad320

I keep 4 tanks w/o Co2 and 6 with. My good ones always stay in ones w/o. Mosses and ferns and crypts are fine with this.


----------



## sewingalot

You have 10 tanks? I used to have 12 but couldn't keep up. I don't even no how I'm going to deal with 4. Do you fertilize those tanks?


----------



## chad320

Co2 on 6, Ferts on 10 (PPS-Pro) and shrimp in 9. Its easy to keep up when its your only hobby/interest. I dumb them down a little in the summer when im busier. The winter time is when I get super involved.


----------



## sewingalot

Yeah, I miss having a lot of tanks, but I don't miss the time involved. I'm impressed you can keep up with that number of them. Do you change the water weekly on all of them?


----------



## chad320

For the most part. Pps-Pro requires monthly changes so I try to stay ahead of it by changing 25-50% weekly.


----------



## sewingalot

I used pps pro when I first started out. It was my favorite method by far. I am no longer doing the 50% water changes. I'll top off one week and do about a 30 the next week. I am letting my filters work for me now.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, once you get into alot of water volume the EI waterchange schedule is tough to keep up with. I just dose extra if I think something is lacking and stick to my monthly WC schedule. I also clean filters about once a month, but not on the same day as a WC so I dont shock the tanks params too bad.


----------



## chad320

Heres a pic of Isaac the fire bellied newt hunting. He is wayyyy to slow to catch any shrimp. He mostly hunts worms that the fish missed.


----------



## chad320

What no body likes Isaac Newton? Is he Eeeewwww, icky? Heres his mug shot again for ya  And a few other randoms from the jungle. Notice in the big pic of Isaac, there is a RCS sitting right next to him  Please pardon the MM plugs for a carpet. They just got put in a week ago.


----------



## chad320

And here is the final plant list....

Crinum calimistratum
Crinum natans
Glossostigma elatinoides
Giant hair grass (Eleocharis monevidensis)
Hair grass (Eleocharis parvula)
DHG (Eleocharis belem)
Ranalisma rostrata
Marislea minuta
Marislea quadrifolia
Pennywort (Hydrocotyle leucocephala)
Taiwan moss (Taxiphyllum sp.)
Anubias coffeefolia
Anubias barteri nana
Anubias nana petite
Bolbitus heudelotii
Bolbitus heudelotii 'small form'
Mini Bolbitus (Bolbitus heteroclita)
Taiwan fern (Crepidomanes auriculatum)
Java fern (Microsorium pteropus)
Java fern 'trident'
Java fern 'Phillipine'

And for the list of Cryptocorynes...
affinis
blassi
crispatula var. balansae
beckettii
noritoi
bangkaensis
northovar purpurpea
minima Sumatra Besitang
cordata Taiwan
indonesia
usteriana
parva
ciliata
spiralis
balansae 'red'
usteriana x walkeri
ideii
keei
moelmanii
nurii
indonesia
walkeri x lutea
Legroi
pontderiifolia
striolata
retrospiralis
lingua
nevilii
undulata
wendtii: red
green
bronze
green gecko
Tropica
Mi' oya

I will list the fauna when I get the time to think it all out


----------



## AngelfishKid

That so cool! Having a newt would be awesome. Is it just a stage in it's life cycle or will it always live in the water?


----------



## chad320

They are fully aquatic. They shoot to the top for air just like a Cory cat does. They are also notoriously poisonous. He (maybe?) hasn't had any effect on the tank so far. Even the shrimp dont seem to mind him. Im seriously considering a mate for him/her. I also wanted a dwarf frog in here to replace my daughters beloved froggy, but ive read that they dont get along with newts


----------



## chad320

Here is another shot at the black and white thing, grown out for a month. The last plants to go in were a week ago so it sitll has a long way to go.


----------



## sewingalot

Isaac Newton! What a fantastic name for such a handsome guy. When you say poisonous, is it like a snake posionous or just to aquatic life? Still loving the black background over the white, by the way. Looks like collectoritis has gotten you as well. :hihi:


----------



## problemman

Chad first off I love your wood...lol
Second I vote for a frosted background. Shows the driftwood off very nice! Looking great btw. 

Now I have another journal to talk away in lol


----------



## chad320

Not like snake bite poisonous. His skin is poisonous. Note to self: dont lick the newt  Thanks Brad and Sara, Yak away, im sure we can get some laughs here just as well as in your journals


----------



## slowfoot

Beautiful tank!

I hope you have a secure lid for little Isaac. Newts (especially that species) are notorious for scaling sheer glass walls and escaping


----------



## Da Plant Man

GREAT TANK!

I want your newt! I didn't know they were aquatic! I want to get one for my planned 40g breeder now! I am going to have celestial pearl danios, CRS, Honeycombs (Philip has infected me..), LOTS of different stems (he infected me with collectoris too...I have 23 or so species in the mail from him) and most likely a b/n pleco, and some other large schooling fish. Think he is compatible? I am going to read up on them now!


----------



## chad320

I have read mixed reviews on the newt being aquatic. Some folks say they are and have had them for years. Others say they need land to bask or they will die. I will probably never solve the mystery myself. Two of the branches stick out of the water so he has a place to get out. Although ive seem him climb all over the tank, along with the branches, ive never seen him "bask" up there. He usually hangs out on the filter sponge wating for the smell of food to hit the tank(He seems blind, and is heavily reliant on smell to locate food).


----------



## Hyzer

You have such an awesome looking tank, Chad.

Every source I'm looking at says the little guy needs some land. I'm sure you can put something stylish in there. I told you about my roommate "drowning" his.


----------



## chad320

Do you think one of Hydrophytes floating rafts for rips would work Hyzer? I could work with something like that. And it would give me some raft experience?


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Not like snake bite poisonous. His skin is poisonous. Note to self: dont lick the newt  Thanks Brad and Sara, Yak away, im sure we can get some laughs here just as well as in your journals


Like the episode from Family Guy where they were licking that toad? Have you thought about getting some of those rafts from hydrophyte for the little guy? We have newts around here that aren't aquatic until they grow up and then are fully aquatic. Maybe your guys is like one of those fellers?


----------



## Hyzer

I don't see why one of those wouldn't work. Don't know much about newts, but a ramp might make their basking space easier to get to. A cleverly placed piece of wood might look more natural, since your tank already has that going for it.


----------



## chad320

A couple of the pieces of wood stick out of the tank 6". Do you think that is enough? He has sure never tried to get up there after having him for a few weeks. Its planted above the water too but hes a good climber and could get up there for sure. The only thing im concerned with on the floating raft is the fact that we sit below the waterline on this tank and looking up into the water you would be able to see it (right). Or would it become overgrown with plants?


----------



## Moody636

I'd assume that if he has access to those branches he'd be able to get out if he needed to. Are they big enough for him to cling onto?

Great looking tank, by the way. 

Sent from my AK-47 using Tapatalk


----------



## chad320

Yeah. They arent giant by any means. They are probably 1/2" diameter to 3/4 diameter. There is enough for him to get onto in a desperate situation. Im pretty well convinced hes happy to hang out on the filter sponge


----------



## sewingalot

I say if he starts spending a lot of time on the pieces of wood, get him something to float on, if not, you're good to go.


----------



## speedie408

I'm liking that crypt foreground dude. I like the white background better though .


----------



## sewingalot

Am I alone on this black background? LMAO!


----------



## chad320

Yep, i'll watch him for awhile. He sure doesnt miss the dinner bell though. Chubby all the time and well fed looking. I have seen him scale the driftwood until he's 6" from the top and swim up, catch a breath of air, and fall to the bottom, several times. Personally I hope he does well. I want another


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> Am I alone on this black background? LMAO!


IDK Sara and Nick. The black makes the fish more comfortable and their colors show better. The White shows off the plants better. Its a piece of cardboad spray painted so every other night I take it out or put it back on  I like both for their own qualities and I cant decide on one over the other.


----------



## sewingalot

You're making me want one. I guess I could go down to the creek and get one. :hihi:


----------



## chad320

:hihi:Haha. If it was that easy for me, I would have had one in my pocket as a kid :eek5:


----------



## problemman

sewingalot said:


> You're making me want one. I guess I could go down to the creek and get one. :hihi:


Huh?


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> :hihi:Haha. If it was that easy for me, I would have had one in my pocket as a kid :eek5:


Have you thought of a background other than white but still lighter? Maybe a light blue or something that would make the fish more comfortable/pretty and show off the plants? 

My mom didn't like them very much. I had newts, frogs, toads, turtles, crawdaddies and anything else I could fish out of the creeks or woods. I took my toad to show and tell. :hihi:



problemman said:


> Huh?


Newts, Brad. They are all over the place.


----------



## problemman

sewingalot said:


> Newts, Brad. They are all over the place.


Ew lol


----------



## sewingalot

Aren't I supposed to say that? :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Anyone got a decent size balansae they would like to part with? Maybe we could trade something?


----------



## sewingalot

I just send all of mine to Kara! Pm her and tell her you think she's the bee's knees. She may just share.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, I looked over Karas tank with a slight jealousy undertone. It looks great tho. Ive got some super rare balansae 'red' coming if they slip through customs.:icon_wink


----------



## Dempsey

I have kept dwarf frogs with red belly and green newts for years, years ago. No problems at all. Never bothered each other. One thing to make sure of is it is a dwarf! Some LFS's sell African Clawed frogs as dwarfs. ACF get big enough to eat anything in your tank. If a fish is too big, it will die trying to eat it. It would even try to eat your newt. Years and years ago I had one eat everything in my tank! Mostly tetras and mollies but it ate EVERYTHING. I fed it 30 rosie reds every week.(after I found out is was a ACF and it cleaned my tank out) What a pig!


----------



## chad320

Thanks Clint! I may try one. Maybe ACFs were the ones they were reffering to in the article I read. My little lady loved that dwarf frog and I really want to get her another. We had it for a few years and it never got any bigger than a quarter. I guess all I can do is get one and see. If it doesnt work out and its not dead I have plenty of other spots for it.


----------



## problemman

Just look for webbing in the front claws.that's how you know its a dwarf


----------



## chad320

Ahhh...good tip Brad. I was thinking the ACFs had black claws on the hind feet too whereas the dwarfs dont?


----------



## problemman

I have always just done the web check and its never failed me


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Yeah, I looked over Karas tank with a slight jealousy undertone.


You should always be on your toes when I offer plants. :hihi: My evil plan is to hide algae in them and share with the world!!!! :icon_twis


----------



## !shadow!

sewingalot said:


> You should always be on your toes when I offer plants. :hihi: My evil plan is to hide algae in them and share with the world!!!! :icon_twis


But what if you fall for a raok and a small piece of duckweed is hidden in the plants later down the road when you least expect it?


----------



## sewingalot

I've got an airpump to eradicate it. All is well. :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Sara will spam you with duckweed, ricca, and Glosso all at the same time  You gotta be desperate to get them from her, But, she will send you a BUNCH of these. JK, I got ALOT of good stuff from her 

BTW: Got the Dwarf African Frog today . No albinos  but I got one anyway.


----------



## sewingalot

Here I am trying to be a good girl and sleep at a normal hour but I have get on here to correct you. I also send stinkbugs. :flick:


----------



## chad320

Lol! Maybe we could swap some stink bugs for some of my Asian beetles next time we trade plants


----------



## sewingalot

Oh, no thank you! I used to get those stuck in my hair in the summer all the time and they would start freaking out in a tangled mess of thick hair. Most creepiest sound ever! Actually, this happened last summer, but this time I went screaming down the block to the amusement of my neighbors. :hihi: Yet, I love cicadas. Go figure...

Guess what, though? I have a berried yellow shrimp after months!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## problemman

chad320 said:


> Lol! Maybe we could swap some stink bugs for some of my Asian beetles next time we trade plants


I'm going to send both of you japanese beetles to eat your gardens up  PARTY!


----------



## chad320

Not to kill the humor protion of it, but if you want to get rid of bugs try putting lemons and garlic in a pot and boiling them for 10 minutes. Then put it in a sprayer and spray your plants. Very effective organic bug spray


----------



## sewingalot

Interesting. Could you use it as a garnish for food, too?  Truthfully, I hate to kill bugs. As much as they annoy me, they do serve a purpose. Although if it is crawling on me, all bets are off.


----------



## chad320

This isnt a bug killer. Its a bug deterrant. they dont like citric acid or the smell of garlic  I dont kill bugs outside either. Inside, all bets are off as well.


----------



## sewingalot

I am starting to think there are more bugs inside now than outside. I hate the change in weather for this reason. Good to know it is a deterrent and not a killer. I am not that mean. However, ticks are a whole different story. Those buggers can @#$!& (I'll let you fill this in with your imagination. ) Am I going to have to spam you for more pictures? I wanna see closeups of Isaac. Speaking of pictures, I updated my 55 journal just for you. :flick:

Wanna hear some useless facts about Spring? Springtime is the season in which children grow faster than any other time during the year. And mosquitoes are more attracted to blue than any other color. And honeybees have hair on their eyes!


----------



## chad320

Sewingawaffle wins again. Isaac Newton was hiding along with "Prince" the worlds ugliest frog. I want to get Isaac a lady friend and name her "Fig Newton". But until then, here is some crappy pictures of how some of the crypts are doing.


----------



## chad320

And one more for the road...So Speedie408 can see he got the big crypt in the front


----------



## WeedCali

Man im jealous! This setup looks so good!

I planned on having a 65 eventually, thats why I built my stand big enough for one


----------



## problemman

chad you need to put some crack on those crypts and send me some!


----------



## speedie408

Chad,

Which big crypt in the front are you talk'n about? All I see are small teenie tiny crypts  I think I already have most of your crypts though haha


----------



## problemman

ugh oh...i think we need a ring for this battle lol what you dont know nick is that he might have some super rare crypts coming in soon!


----------



## sewingalot

Fig Newton! That's even better. I like the crypts more now that they are growing in. Have you decided on a background color? Oh Chad - if you aren't careful, I'll be sewingawaffle to your backside. And I can hide the stitches so they can't remove it easily. Just sayin :icon_twis


----------



## chad320

Thanks for the nice comments guys. As for Sewingawaffle, Does that give me the best seat in the house? Ummm...nevermind the sticky part....thats just syrup


----------



## problemman

chad320 said:


> Thanks for the nice comments guys. As for Sewingawaffle, Does that give me the best seat in the house? Ummm...nevermind the sticky part....thats just syrup


Lmao! You might get a discount at the waffle house


----------



## sewingalot

Depends on your outlook. Have a chance to get photos of that newt yet? I've been meaning to ask you, can he breathe out of water? Or is he more like a fish newt?


----------



## msjinkzd

I really like this tank. I prefer the black background to the white, but would be interested in seeing it with a light blue background (just to be difficult).

Also, Herbert is a ramshorn snail 

I like your newt alot. I have never kept them but am interested in seeing how this works out for you!

As an aside, adf's are what started me with my obsession of microfish and invertebrates.  Have you heard yours sing at all?


----------



## WeedCali

What??? ADFs sing?


----------



## chad320

msjinkzd said:


> I really like this tank. I prefer the black background to the white, but would be interested in seeing it with a light blue background (just to be difficult).
> 
> Also, Herbert is a ramshorn snail
> 
> I like your newt alot. I have never kept them but am interested in seeing how this works out for you!
> 
> As an aside, adf's are what started me with my obsession of microfish and invertebrates.  Have you heard yours sing at all?


Dang, you are good!! I am prepping a white with light blue trim background for this weekend. Good catch on the ramshorn. He came from the pond last year so I probably got that twisted there  And ADFs sing? Is it a male or female thing? I had 2 albinos for a few years and never noticed any singing. Im sure I would have noticed.

@ sewingalot, the newt stays in the water. Once in awhile he darts to the top for an air bubble but otherwise stays in the water. He can get out, he just doesnt. Unless its at night when im sleeping.


----------



## chad320

WeedCali said:


> What??? ADFs sing?


Haha, ninja'd


----------



## msjinkzd

They "sing" during courtship. Its very neat  Sounds similar to a croaking gourami.
Of course, I imagine you would need both sexes for that to happen in your tank. Do you know which gender you have? I have often considered bringing these in to resell, but with how prevalent chytrid was for a few years got leery of attempting it. Seems as though the industry has gotten a better handle on that so I migth give it a go at some point for nostalgia alone.

ACF's are usually what are sold as albino and get considerably larger (and more predatory) though also very neat adn fun to hand feed.


----------



## chad320

Mine were definately ablino dwarfs. They never seemed to get any bigger than when I got them. They didnt have claws either. Apparently if youve never heard of them they were fairly rare and that explains why I cant find any  I "settled" for a regular one because it was all that I could find. I want the albinos(not sure there TRUE albinos, dark eyes) but they were white and you could find them easier in a jungle. The frog and the newt just "disappear" for hours before revealing themselves. Or if I feed them.


----------



## problemman

I love that you have a newt.


----------



## msjinkzd

also, looking forward to seeing how it looks on the blue background.

I love crypt farms. I used to have a 75g crypt farm. I miss it!


----------



## problemman

Chad did you get my pm?


----------



## chad320

Hey Brad, I PM'd you back just now. Sorry i forgot about it  Thanks for the reminder.

@Msjinkzd, This is my second one, with the first being about 8 years ago. I missed it too and got rid of the stems that were occupying this tank over the winter and reconverted it back to crypts. Only this time I went a little crazy. Typical


----------



## chad320

NOTE TO SELF: Spammers Sara and Brad are in bed at 10 PM on Wednesdays. Do your posting then, so it looks like nobody cares


----------



## msjinkzd

I still have a lot of crypts around. I should convert one of my tanks to another crypt farm at some point. Been meaning to redo a 75g..hmm the ideas


----------



## chad320

LMK when you do and im sure we can do some trading


----------



## problemman

Brad is up everyday till atleast 6 in the morning you will never escape from me!


chad320 said:


> NOTE TO SELF: Spammers Sara and Brad are in bed at 10 PM on Wednesdays. Do your posting then, so it looks like nobody cares


----------



## chad320

Dang! Well since you guys begged to see whats under the hood (you did? I dont remember that.) Heres is some pics to keep Problemman and spammingalot busy tomorrow  Sorry, its the best I got this late. No, Isaac wouldnt come out to get his picture taken. I also think the frog made a great escape last night after I filled my tank all the way up to the rim. I looked and couldnt find him tonight. Maybe he's still in there somewhere IDK? 
Anyway here is the spraybar that I made to properly disperse Co2. It sprays down towards the substrate and sprays across the top at 950 gph. Here are the pics in order.. 
1) Left side shot
2) Right side shot(this is how I grow Glosso Sara)
3) Ziptie attachment method
4) Right side close up or PVC work
5) 2 175w MHs for a noon burst of 2-3 hours
2 65w PCs back behind them for 10 hours
Full shot of the spray bar


----------



## problemman

Aw sara got a fun nickname and I didn't! How about the spamman! Or problemspam lol


----------



## chad320

problemman said:


> Aw sara got a fun nickname and I didn't! How about the spamman! Or problemspam lol


ROFLWIPM! Rolling on the floor laughing while I pee myself. PROBLEMSPAM it is!!!


----------



## problemman

I got it the first time chad lol there is my new name! Lol love it


----------



## chad320

Well I found the frog. He is a good hider. I looked all over for him and didnt see him anywhere.


----------



## legomaniac89

I don't know how I've missed this, but dude! That's an awesome tank! One more vote for the lighter background too


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Well I found the frog. He is a good hider. I looked all over for him and didnt see him anywhere.


And yet do I get even one lousy picture of the frog????? No. I cried myself to sleep because of it, too. Chad - do you really want me to give you a nickname? Cause I totally have one available just for you. You're such the instigator, lol. :icon_mrgr

I like how you grow glosso. I am starting to see I am not the only one that can't grow it in the ground horizontally. I am starting to think looking under the hood of an aquarium is about the equivalent of looking under the hood of a car. I just pretend to know what's going on.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Lego, that means alot coming from a guy like you. Your stuff is always so cool.

Sara, if you cried yourself to sleep over the frog picture, at least now you know how to get some sleep  Ill try to get you one tonight if I can find him again. As for the Glosso, yes, it grows like a weed for me. Albeit floating, like it has for about 6-9 months. More pics tonight, I promise.


----------



## sewingalot

It is tonight, Can't Help, Accepting Defeat (against gloss). Where are the pictures? Or am I getting another good night's sleep? :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Here is a few I got earlier tonight. Its a late post because ive been fishing around in my tanks again Anyway, here is a shot of a nice Orange crypt leaf, Isaac about to go to the top for an air bubble, and a FTS. Sorry Sara, still no frog to be found


----------



## sewingalot

When I see that last full tank shot, I am starting to change my mind on the white background. Because, in that shot, it looks good with the light shining through the glass. Also, Isaac Newton is adorable - it looks like he is stalking that berried shrimp. What kind of crypt is that? It is simply gorgeous. (I want one!)

Now if you'll excuse me, I need a tissue to hold while I cry myself to sleep over not seeing the frog.  LOL.

Thanks for the update! This is your best tank, yet.


----------



## chad320

This tank is chugging along. Painfully slow as ive heard it said. There are still a few spots to fill in on the wood, but its coming along. If I had it all to do over I would move some things around but im going to give it time and it should work itself out. Im thinking of getting some wierd anubias species to tack onto the bare spots. Im thinking frazeri, how about you guys? 

As for the "white" background, its actually "no background". I have a piece to paint tomorrow with some light blue in it so well see how that one looks. I honestly keep putting the black on and taking it off still. I like it both ways


----------



## chad320

BTW, Sara, the crypt is a 'Tropica' from the C. wendtii family of friends. You can have that one. It has to come out in the next few months to make room.


----------



## sewingalot

Wow. I DO need new glasses. :hihi: I really thought there was a background on that tank. LOL. Thanks for the offer of the crypt! I'll have to find something in my collection that you'll be interested in. It is lovely and I am not usually a crypt keeper. I bet it is even more lovely emersed.

The idea of frazeri is an interesting one. My only concern is the leaf shape is very similar to the crypts you have and it may just end up blending in too much. Which, if that is your goal, excellent. If not, I'd look into something else personally. What about petite? Or is that overdone already?


----------



## WeedCali

I think it would look cool if you added some Weeping Moss to the wood


----------



## chad320

Hmmm...good point on the leaf shape. Its already got alot of petite in there. Maybe more Coffeefolia? As for the weeping moss, it would be cool. I put Taiwan in and two weeks after I tied it on I wished I had went ahead and used the peacock. Ive bought weeping 3 times and never got true weeping so im a little put off by the sales of it. When I redo this tank some things will be different for sure. And STILL no frog. I really think he got out this time. I looked for a long time for him.


----------



## sewingalot

Coffeefolia could look good. I am not opposed to the idea. LOL. Look at me telling you what I think would be nice in your tank. :hihi: You'll be taking a bath one day and that frog will find _you_. I hope you find him. I've had the same problem looking for weeping moss. I finally gave up and decided to stick with peacock moss from now on.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, ive been collecting rare mosses and I have 3 unidentified ones. I probably have it and dont know it  Ive never seen true weeping moss in person. I do know that the 3 I got werent. 2 of them were the taxiphyllum sp. of java moss.


----------



## problemman

Chad pmed yah


----------



## Dempsey

Looking good man! I was thinking about setting up a 15/20 gallon tank as a herp/plant tank. I just might...


----------



## chad320

Or you could make a herp, plant, shrimp, fish tank  lol. I really cant belive mine is working. I fully expected the newt AND the Congo tetrs to gobble up all of the shrimp. So far there are at least 150 in there with no noticeable losses except some tiny ones that disappeared the first few days after putting in the Congos.


----------



## chad320

Here is one of the clown plecs (theres 3) and a couple of out of focus blonde neons (of 6). They are too quick for my camera and they usually are in the plants unless its feeding time so its hard to get a good shot. Still no froggy I did see the 8 pygmy cories today tho. Havent seen them in a month. Good to know they are still alive  Note how chewed up the silicone is from years of Mag-float abuse


----------



## Hyzer

I really like the natural aesthetics of this tank, chad. Nice work!


----------



## Chaos_Being

The fact that you have a newt in there is awesome :thumbsup: The tank looks great too!


----------



## sewingalot

Psst. I found a frog today on my doorstep. Maybe it's yours? I know someone that has true weeping if you are still looking for it. I finally found some! Send me a pm and I'll let you know who to contact. So sad about the frog. I was looking forward to this picture. Although, that clown plec shot is mucho nice.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Hyzer and Chaos Being!!! Sewingalot, sure, shoot me a PM, id take it. Unless it Brad, then I got his yesterday  As for the frog, toss him in your tank. If he hides and you cant find him for a week, tear down your tank and mail him back to me :hihi: The guy at the LFS said that he had lost alot of them so I guess its my fault for trying it anyway. I pulled out the couches today and found 47 french fries, 2 barbies, a piece of rummynose jerky, 3 socks, a pair of kids underwear, 105 random toys, and too many popcorn seeds to count. No frog. My vacuum cleaner hates me  On another note, with some spring cleaning, ill get some shots of under the tank and in the drawer supplies that I use since you guys are begging me again(what?) sometime tonight or tomorrow. Feel free to write peotry while you wait. I like algae, snails and planaria outbreaks for subject matter:eek5:.


----------



## sewingalot

You _wish _I'd write you poetry. Non c's my favorite to write bad poetry for, though. He's my muse. :biggrin: Post tiny pictures, that might work.... Kara wrote a wonderful poem of algae on my BBA thread if you are interested.  Uh-oh, I just thought of a line about hydra, you better watch it!

Nice collection of french fries. Have you thought about feeding yourself a little healthier? And stop playing with your girl's Barbies and keep looking for that frog!

The frog I found was actually a toad, so he wouldn't like the water too much. Still, he was a cutie. I should track him down and take some pictures.


----------



## msjinkzd

> I pulled out the couches today and found 47 french fries, 2 barbies, a piece of rummynose jerky, 3 socks, a pair of kids underwear, 105 random toys, and too many popcorn seeds to count.


are you sure were not at my house? all that is missing is stink bug carcasses!


----------



## chad320

msjinkzd said:


> are you sure were not at my house? all that is missing is stink bug carcasses!


I was wondering where all those sucker sticks from Halloween ended up. She never throws anything away


----------



## mordalphus

Dangit... Now _I_ want a newt 

is that Pachytriton labiatus?


----------



## chad320

mordalphus said:


> Dangit... Now _I_ want a newt
> 
> is that Pachytriton labiatus?


No, I actually got lucky and got a Japanese fire bellied newt (Cynops pyrrhogaster). I am pretty sure I wont get a mate w/o ordering one online, my LFS is terrible  But I might if this one is fun for long enough.


----------



## chad320

Here is an awesome drawer shot. JK. Some people like to see what all you use and here is the menagerie of crap that ive collected  The sponges and filter cartridges are for my shrimp tanks. About 6 nets. Dry ferts, purigen and a medicine doser with an airline attachment. An extra reg and splitter, equillibrium, python fittings and general cleaning stuff. Foods for a variety of critters, and moss tying supplies with aquascaping tools. Buncha things that NEVER stay this organized


----------



## sewingalot

Forget about that drawer! You like Jameson?!? Like the best whiskey in the world, Jameson?!?! :bounce: I knew we were friends for a reason.

That is an amazingly organized drawer. Wanna help me out? I have a net currently hanging in the kitchen.


----------



## chad320

Haha, did you miss the part where it says it NEVER stays this organized? EVER. I have nets in the kitchen, specimen containers under the bed, and have to get my kid a 10 minute drink of RO water. lol. But more seriously, Jameson? My favorite. Wait, that was only kinda serious. Its my fave but who plugs a shot of whiskey on a plant site? Well, OK, I do. And you. LOL. The plot thickens


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, 10 minute glass of water, I love it! Your girl is probably back asleep by then. 

Just having it organized for 1 minute is better than me. I was looking for baggies to pack my husband's lunch and found them under the fish tank stand. In the door that the sandwich baggies are supposed to be were the planting tweezers I've been looking for. :icon_idea My poor fish haven't been fed in two days because I can't find the food. :icon_conf

Off topic, but I first found out about Jameson in an Irish pub in Queens. That was an awesome night. PG version: I got to see a street fist fight and wasn't the one with the most freckles for once. Long story short, the guy next to us told my brother about Jameson, he was trying to be cool, but couldn't drink it, so I took it from him. My other brother just recently got to liking it after I introduced him (mom is still mad at me for that, lol). I am normally so careful about how I portray myself that people usually think I am very conservative, reserved and stoic. Yet, I am none of those things. How is that for a thickening plot? :icon_cool

What are you going to do tomorrow without me here to spam your journal with pointless stories like these?


----------



## chad320

I hear you on having stuff all over. Even my daughter says " Dad, do we need moss on the kitchen table?" and I say "Um, yes sweety, it thrives on french fries and popcorn seeds"  On another note, the frog is still MIA. I think hes gone. Or maybe hes into the Jameson too???


----------



## XMX

Very nice looking tank you have there!


----------



## chad320

Thank you XMX. Its hard to watch one grow this ssssllllllooooowwwww..........


----------



## sewingalot

If he is in the Jameson, he'll eventually return.  Your daughter sounds like my husband. He was grumbling at me for bowl full of snails sitting on the counter top. It's not my fault I can't kill them.... So do you still have the tanks on your counter top speaking of which? What is the status on them?


----------



## chad320

Yes, they are still there. They are grow out tanks for some super rare mosses. Some of which are so rare I cant identify them anywhere. They also hold colonies of shrimp. They have Taiwan fire reds, Yellows, Pearl blues, OEBTs, SSS+ CRS, and Aura blues. Id post a pic but its literally a few sticks with moss and shrimps. but to satisfy your picture addiction ill give you a pic of 2 of my 29g tanks ive been working on.


----------



## sewingalot

I appreciate your enabling my need. Just so you know, I like fish/shrimp pictures just as much as plants.


----------



## chad320

For Saras addiction. Try not to look too hard, they need some work still. And a death trap that Jameson almost got me into kayaking yesterday...


----------



## sewingalot

Didn't anyone tell you not to drink and row? That is a pretty nice looking place. How deep is the water? Is that the downoi in the last picture? Is it doing well for you? I like the rocks in the tank. Especially the one with the algae. ♥ Thank you for satisfying my picture addiction. I don't know what you guys are going to do without me. :hihi:


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> Didn't anyone tell you not to drink and row? That is a pretty nice looking place. How deep is the water? Is that the downoi in the last picture? Is it doing well for you? I like the rocks in the tank. Especially the one with the algae. ♥ Thank you for satisfying my picture addiction. I don't know what you guys are going to do without me. :hihi:


You cannot paddle sober. You'll die, or so ive heard.:hihi: The water was only about 3 ft. in the current, but it was fast enough you couldnt stand up in it. it sweeps you under the log jam before slamming you into a dirt wall and making a hard right. My drunk @zz ported around it. Yes thats the Downoi. Its starting to come along. the rocks have only been in there about a week so they will grow some algae <3 and blend better. Hopefully the Downoi covers most of the little ones. The first tank is my favorite tank. Its constantly evolving but always seems to look the best IMO. Its a yellow shrimp tank.


----------



## msjinkzd

if you need more rocsk like that, let me know. I have CRATES of them in my fishroom. I don't sell them, just share them. I also use them to cultivate algae.


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, you are rotten. I didn't even know you could kayak in that shallow of water. For some reason, I thought it had to be really deep. Glad you had fun, lol. Funny you mention those being shrimp tanks, cause I only found a few shrimp so far.  I like the first one better cause it looks more like nature's over taken the tank, but I like the rocks in the second one. Now you've got me thinking on how I want to do this algae scape. 

Rachel, is there anything you don't own?


----------



## msjinkzd

> Rachel, is there anything you don't own?


I dont' think so, lol. I spoke at a club on saturday and had a few people over afterwards. They all left with armloads of goodies. I have driftwood, rocks, bags of substrate (often no longer made like sms, colorquartz, etc), tons of STUFF. And I love to share with my fellow fish geeks!


----------



## chad320

msjinkzd said:


> if you need more rocsk like that, let me know. I have CRATES of them in my fishroom. I don't sell them, just share them. I also use them to cultivate algae.


Why thank you Rachel, but unfortunately I am a rock clepto. Whenever I move, my friends ask "WTF is this? 5 gallon buckets of rocks? Do you really need these?" And I blabber something off about a new tank or scape and they look around and realize they have to move those 5 gallon buckets:hihi:

Umm...Sara? Whats this about what are we going to do w/o you? Are you going somewhere? Or were you just sayin?


----------



## msjinkzd

funny that you say that! I actually went to college for stone carving (fine arts major is SUPER related to fish importation, trust me on this one) and my husband is a welder. Every time we have moved our friends swear that everythign thing we own is either metal or rocks, lol.  They love us!


----------



## chad320

msjinkzd said:


> funny that you say that! I actually went to college for stone carving (fine arts major is SUPER related to fish importation, trust me on this one) and my husband is a welder. Every time we have moved our friends swear that everythign thing we own is either metal or rocks, lol.  They love us!


Haha. I really did lol on this one!!! I read alot so my friends HATE moving me with all my books and boxes of water and rocks. Haha, they wish id collect stuffed animlas. lol.


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Why thank you Rachel, but unfortunately I am a rock clepto. Whenever I move, my friends ask "WTF is this? 5 gallon buckets of rocks? Do you really need these?" And I blabber something off about a new tank or scape and they look around and realize they have to move those 5 gallon buckets:hihi:
> 
> Umm...Sara? Whats this about what are we going to do w/o you? Are you going somewhere? Or were you just sayin?


LOL! Rock clepto. I guess my one five gallon bucket of thread doesn't sound so bad in comparison. :biggrin: Since you are into stealing rocks, wanna find me a new pet?

Umm...Chad? Don't you know about me yet? I'll share with you on a later date and through pm. In the meantime, I've gotta spam as much as I can. :wink:



msjinkzd said:


> funny that you say that! I actually went to college for stone carving (fine arts major is SUPER related to fish importation, trust me on this one) and my husband is a welder. Every time we have moved our friends swear that everythign thing we own is either metal or rocks, lol.  They love us!


Hahaha. I spit water on the computer just now. Remind me never to help you move. LOL


----------



## msjinkzd

that is what they all say! Big perk is I am a PHENOMENAL cook and I feed people almost as much as I shove rocks, wood, fish, and substrate on them when they visit!


----------



## JamesHockey

Did you eat the french fries yet?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot

msjinkzd said:


> that is what they all say! Big perk is I am a PHENOMENAL cook and I feed people almost as much as I shove rocks, wood, fish, and substrate on them when they visit!


Hahaha, food does sucker a lot of people into working. And gives them energy to lift all that heavy furniture.



Chad320 said:


> ill give you a pic of 2 of my 29g tanks ive been working on.


Don't think I've forgotten these pictures you've promised. Just sayin'


----------



## chad320

JamesHockey said:


> Did you eat the french fries yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Hahaaaaa...AWESOME!!! (and no, I didnt try it) Thats great humor tho. hehehehehehe...


----------



## chad320

msjinkzd said:


> that is what they all say! Big perk is I am a PHENOMENAL cook and I feed people almost as much as I shove rocks, wood, fish, and substrate on them when they visit!


1 free keg of homebrew attracts alot of homeboys  (sorry for the double post)


----------



## msjinkzd

so does a kegerator in the fishroom!


----------



## chad320

OK this is going to score some points for thread derailment....back to the OPs question...:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

:bounce: I now officially am content.....for the next 10 seconds. Those are some great shots, by the way. I see you have the evil riccia. And that clown plec is now a favorite fish of mine. You make me want to dig in my tanks and see if I have any Marselia sp left hiding somewhere... Good looking shrimp you've got in there. What kind of snail is that? A regular ramshorn?

And what was the question again? :tongue:


----------



## chad320

A REGULAR POND SNAIL??? Oh honey there are reds, blues, blondes,albinos, leopards, speckled, spotted............but yep, he's a regular pond snail  You dont have to fish out your MM. I got a nice piece coming soon so it'll speed it up a bit.


----------



## sewingalot

Awwww...You called me honey......LOL I love pond snails. They always have different markings it seems and their bodies often remind me of glitter. :biggrin: I have one set with a purple tipped shell. It's really awesome. I'll see if I can get you a picture next time I'm messing around in the tank. Speaking of MM, I did find a sad piece the size of a quarter in the ten gallon last night. The leaves are shot, but the roots are in good shape, so I am going to put it in the 55 sometime today. How do you get it to grow so fast?


----------



## chad320

I have MTS and a "secret clay" that I have been using. I sent Glenn some for his new tank. And that "pond snail" is a ramshorn. Haha, I did that earlier too!! I called him a pond snail when hes MUCH fancier.:hihi:


----------



## msjinkzd

you know, I SO wanted to correct you on your poor snails id <since I am addicted to this thread like crack> but I refrained. I am SO proud of myself!!


----------



## chad320

You had plenty of time to bust me out...AGAIN. lol. I do have some blonde pond snails in there. I wonder what ill call them??? Nerites? If it would ever stop raining here I could paint these background boards. I cant wait to try the light blue. And I got word that my rare crypts slid through customs and will be here in a few days. I had a couple hundred riding on this and was praying that they didnt get siezed. Shame on me for testing the system


----------



## pianofish

chad320 said:


> You had plenty of time to bust me out...AGAIN. lol. I do have some blonde pond snails in there. I wonder what ill call them??? Nerites? If it would ever stop raining here I could paint these background boards. I cant wait to try the light blue. And I got word that my rare crypts slid through customs and will be here in a few days. I had a couple hundred riding on this and was praying that they didnt get siezed. Shame on me for testing the system


Woh under-the-table-crypts?? Count me in for baby plantlets! :icon_smil
So what kind are you getting?
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## sewingalot

msjinkzd said:


> you know, I SO wanted to correct you on your poor snails id <since I am addicted to this thread like crack> but I refrained. I am SO proud of myself!!


Let it be known I asked if they were ramshorns. :hihi:



chad320 said:


> You had plenty of time to bust me out...AGAIN. lol. I do have some blonde pond snails in there. I wonder what ill call them??? Nerites? If it would ever stop raining here I could paint these background boards. I cant wait to try the light blue. And I got word that my rare crypts slid through customs and will be here in a few days. I had a couple hundred riding on this and was praying that they didnt get siezed. Shame on me for testing the system


Lahlalaaaaah! I'm not listening to your devious behavior. LOL. I think you should call them apple snails. I like the idea of blue! So it's raining up there, too? It won't stop here. :angryfire

Wait? What about this magical clay?


----------



## chad320

The secret clay is just some clay that I found out kayaking. I thought it was wierd that no plants were growing in the stream except massive algae and moss on this clay. So I took it home, boiled it, and tried it in a tank. The crypts grew better than I had been able to get them to. I got a bunch if anyone wants some.

As for the crypts im getting...
C. striolata
C. keei (had some)
C.flamingo
C. legroi
C. balansae 'red'
C. indonesia
C. nurii (had some)


----------



## msjinkzd

dibs on balansae red!  oh wait, I might not be cool enough. BUT i would love to buy some!


----------



## sewingalot

I'll probably be sending you a pm in the summer if I EVER get my MTS finished.


----------



## chad320

Sara, you got it. Rachel, I paid ALOT for it and only got one plant. If it sends out runners like regular balansae I should have some we could trade. Do you know how many times ive eyeballed your FS thread? I think I have 3 different lists and cant decide. I think I need another tank :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Here is some more pics. I hate to see a journal that doesnt have pictures on AT LEAST every page(and it keeps me out of the poetry Nonc).
1)Crypt nurii
2)Some nana petites that a gravid Von Rio tatra was spawning in.
3)Crypt 'tropica' thats went nuts in here.
4)Two otos and a snail. Lets have a good clean fight fellas.


----------



## problemman

chad I totally forgot about your moss! Omg I'm sorry! Just know I'm not forgetting monday! 

Btw love the nurii and the tropica! So want those!


----------



## Gatekeeper

Tank looks sweet. That nurii has some crazy coloration. I love the river rocks, puts a nice natural look to it.


----------



## speedie408

I'll trade you that C. flamingo when you have one available


----------



## hydrophyte

Hey Chad I can't remember did you pot up those mangroves yet? Let me know if you have any questions about that.


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Here is some more pics. I hate to see a journal that doesnt have pictures on AT LEAST every page(and it keeps me out of the poetry Nonc).


Are you still that jealous, Consistentlyhad?  By the way, if you change your options to show 40 posts per page, you could theoretically post less pictures....but then you would face my wrath. :icon_twis I want that crypt even more now, thanks. LOL. Who one the oto/snail fight?


----------



## Gatekeeper

ConsistentlyHAD! I love it! LMAO!


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Here is some more pics. I hate to see a journal that doesnt have pictures on AT LEAST every page(and it keeps me out of the poetry Nonc).


Har Har.... Looks great!


----------



## malaybiswas

You are actually cool. They are not among the illegal species but overseas sellers anyways will put the disclaimer unless you buy phyosanitary certificate from them.


chad320 said:


> You had plenty of time to bust me out...AGAIN. lol. I do have some blonde pond snails in there. I wonder what ill call them??? Nerites? If it would ever stop raining here I could paint these background boards. I cant wait to try the light blue. And I got word that my rare crypts slid through customs and will be here in a few days. I had a couple hundred riding on this and was praying that they didnt get siezed. Shame on me for testing the system




Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chad320

Wow! Thanks Guys! Brad, no worries, im not going anywhere.
@Speedie, youll trade for huduroi? You are on. I cant find that anywhere.
@hydrophyte, yep, I planted them last night. Now I want to superglue moss all over the front of the planters. Maybe this weekend. Unless youve come up with a better plan?
@ Sara, work laid me off today for 4 weeks. I am sooo freakin happy  I dislike my job very much. So now I get to annoy you all for 4 weeks. Haha! Plus ill make better $$ buy drawing unemployment and helping my friend for cash on the barrel head.


----------



## sewingalot

@Chad - Sucks about work laying you off, but not really since you are sooo freakin happy. So that means you should have plenty of time to take pictures for me, right?  Barrel head? Good luck annoying me. Maybe you and non-c should join forces with Mike?


----------



## chad320

Work is slow and asked for voluntary lay off people. THATS ME!!!!! But I make better $$ off work so its all good. Did you just question Barrel head? Oh, I guess thats an Arkansas moonshiners term that I picked up from my dad. Ooops!


----------



## chad320

malaybiswas said:


> You are actually cool. They are not among the illegal species but overseas sellers anyways will put the disclaimer unless you buy phyosanitary certificate from them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


YAY!!!! They just showed up. Man, it looks like they went through a washing machine, all tattered and melting. Its OK tho, ill toss them in this tank and they should recover just fine. I got ALOT of planting to do this weekend. I also just got over a sq. ft. of MM to carpet a few tanks out. Ugh. I need a back massage already. Guess ill call the chiropractor for Monday :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Work is slow and asked for voluntary lay off people. THATS ME!!!!! But I make better $$ off work so its all good. Did you just question Barrel head? Oh, I guess thats an Arkansas moonshiners term that I picked up from my dad. Ooops!


Nice description. I've never heard that term and my Great-grandma made quite a bit of shine in her days. I actually know a recipe to it. One drink and you are floored for a week.



chad320 said:


> YAY!!!! They just showed up. Man, it looks like they went through a washing machine, all tattered and melting. Its OK tho, ill toss them in this tank and they should recover just fine. I got ALOT of planting to do this weekend. I also just got over a sq. ft. of MM to carpet a few tanks out. Ugh. I need a back massage already. Guess ill call the chiropractor for Monday :hihi:


Sounds like you are taking this layoff quite bad, LOL.

I think you need to take pictures of your washing machine plants. It is a new page, after all. :redface:


----------



## chad320

Since it is a new page and ill be rooting around in my tanks tonight, here is a shot of the crypts. There are a few that made it OK and about 4 that are beat but will survive. The right side first, then the left...


----------



## malaybiswas

Yeah, specifically the keei was not in good shape. I checked with Lego and he said, they should all survive. If you have any plant hormone, drop some for a couple of days after planting.

For the flamingo, if you plan to keep it submerged, then I'll suggest that you portion it into 2 and plant half emerged separately just to see which form fairs well. That's what I did.

Edit: you might also want to disinfect the striolata, keei and nurii before adding to tank. Those 3 are wild caught.


----------



## speedie408

malaybiswas said:


> Yeah, specifically the keei was not in good shape. I checked with Lego and he said, they should all survive. If you have any plant hormone, drop some for a couple of days after planting.
> 
> For the flamingo, if you plan to keep it submerged, then I'll suggest that you portion it into 2 and plant half emerged separately just to see which form fairs well. That's what I did.
> 
> Edit: you might also want to disinfect the striolata, keei and nurii before adding to tank. Those 3 are wild caught.


Damn you guys actually got them plants in huh... NICE! Now grow them out so I can trade you guys roud:. 

Chad - I'll trade you hudoroi for the flamingo when you're ready bro. Just lmk when you're ready. :icon_cool


----------



## malaybiswas

speedie408 said:


> Damn you guys actually got them plants in huh... NICE! Now grow them out so I can trade you guys roud:.
> 
> Chad - I'll trade you hudoroi for the flamingo when you're ready bro. Just lmk when you're ready. :icon_cool


 More coming


----------



## chad320

Cool, will do Malay. Did you notice in the last pic there is a flower bud? its usually bad news to transplant in bloom but we'll see. Nick, let me see what I can do here for getting these back to good shape and you will be at the top of my list(you got something I really want). As for the 'flamingo' ill split it out and try both ways. If it goes good submerged, could you imagine a pink carpet of this stuff? Now that would be breakthrough stuff there!! Now to twiddle my thumbs for a month and hope these grow out to be normal again.


----------



## chad320

malaybiswas said:


> More coming  uenoi, yujii, ariculata, longicuda


Im on the bus Malay. LMK when you need paid for them.


----------



## malaybiswas

chad320 said:


> Im on the bus Malay. LMK when you need paid for them.


 Don't get excited too soon  these are super expensive...more than the previous ones but I'm trying to negotiate. 

Btw what happened to my previous post? Half gone?


----------



## chad320

IDK. I caught it in the quote.


----------



## malaybiswas

Oh btw you guys probably have forgotten that I have a thread. Well I did. But that's cause I am revamping all my tanks. Just got my tanks today 90p, 75p, 60p, 45f and mini m. So need to set these babies upend move all plants before I get new plants. Totally running of of planting space.


----------



## speedie408

You two seem to be heavy plant nerds like me ... are you guys not into them new plants --> Bucephalandra sp. ??


----------



## malaybiswas

I am actually trying to focus on scaping than growing. I have over 150 different types of plants now, mostly stem, but I will cut down to about half of that and focus only on rotala (has been most challenging for me), ludwigias and crypts.


----------



## chad320

I got rid of ALL of my stems except about 5 randoms that I dont take care of. I collect rare crypts, rare mosses, carpets, and shrimps now. COMPLETE plant nerd. I am also running out of space for crypts. I need to unload some of these doubles that have been growing out. Anyone need some?


----------



## malaybiswas

Oh yeah moss too, but they all keep mixing up. I think I'll just do fissidens going forward. Hardy and versatile.


----------



## chad320

Im doing good at keeping mine in seperate tanks and getting rid of least favorites as I get new ones. I will keep liverworts and taxiphyllums together since they are easy to tell apart.


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> COMPLETE plant nerd. I am


:tongue:

Chad, will you save me back one of those 'tropica' pretty please?


----------



## chad320

Yes you have got one. I need to get rid of 4 others though. I wonder if anyone even wants these anymore?


----------



## chad320

malaybiswas said:


> Oh yeah moss too, but they all keep mixing up. I think I'll just do fissidens going forward. Hardy and versatile.


Wait, what fiss? Geppi, fontanus,etc.,etc...


----------



## problemman

chad320 said:


> Yes you have got one. I need to get rid of 4 others though. I wonder if anyone even wants these anymore?


What are they? I want a tropica as well


----------



## chad320

Here is the 'tropicas' that gotta go...WYSIWYG. Sorry Spamming alot, I foiled your picture per page plan to spam me before I got todays pics posted.


----------



## problemman

Ill take 2&3!


----------



## chad320

Brad, be careful. Collectoritis has a special place for crypt collectors. You might as well go get another tank :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Can't blame me for trying, Consistentlyhad. Do you think I'd kill it? Me and crypts typically don't get along, but I am hoping the MTS will change this. I can grow crypt parva though, lol. Nice pictures, by the way! What is the blonde fish?


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> Can't blame me for trying, Consistentlyhad. Do you think I'd kill it? Me and crypts typically don't get along, but I am hoping the MTS will change this. I can grow crypt parva though, lol. Nice pictures, by the way! What is the blonde fish?


Its just a blonde neon. And ANY crypts you grow will do better in MTS. All of my tanks that I switched over have done very well on them.


----------



## sewingalot

It's a cute fish. I don't think I've ever seen a blonde neon. I'm off to google. Maybe that is part of my problem and it explains why the 15 gallon can grow crypts, it's loaded with root tabs. Duh....sometimes I don't think.


----------



## problemman

chad320 said:


> Brad, be careful. Collectoritis has a special place for crypt collectors. You might as well go get another tank :hihi:


I know I know.lol I do have this 20 that could be nice.it had soil in it lol and sand. With co2 and I plan to dose better lol what others you got?


----------



## chad320

I could hook you up with a green gecko and almost all of them on my plant list that I posted in here for this tank. Ive got alot of them. I'm just now getting into some really rare ones and starting to thin out some of the more common ones. I think this will be the fourth random group that ive sold. I always toss in a few rarer ones to keep it interesting.


----------



## problemman

chad320 said:


> I could hook you up with a green gecko and almost all of them on my plant list that I posted in here for this tank. Ive got alot of them. I'm just now getting into some really rare ones and starting to thin out some of the more common ones. I think this will be the fourth random group that ive sold. I always toss in a few rarer ones to keep it interesting.


Oooo I'm in!


----------



## Kibblemania1414

chad320 said:


> So I got a new camera and havent figured out how to use it properly yet so heres a peek at a project that i've been tossing together for about 3-4 weeks to test a photo......


holy crap.. so jealous.. of the pic


----------



## malaybiswas

chad320 said:


> Wait, what fiss? Geppi, fontanus,etc.,etc...


Any


----------



## chad320

So here they are..the 3 5g's as they stand and my 10g getting its MM carpet...Ugh!!!


----------



## chad320

We spent about 4 hours last night cutting apart a MM carpet to move it to the 10g. And now tonight will be more grueling hours of drinking and putting a MM carpet in all 3 of the 5gs. I expect about 5-6 hours tonight. Let the fun begin!


----------



## problemman

chad320 said:


> We spent about 4 hours last night cutting apart a MM carpet to move it to the 10g. And now tonight will be more grueling hours of drinking and putting a MM carpet in all 3 of the 5gs. I expect about 5-6 hours tonight. Let the fun begin!


I hated planting mm in the 20 farm. Maybe drinking would have made it easier lol


----------



## chad320

For some reason its more fun, and easier to keep after it, planting with a few cold drinks. Sometimes it makes it hard to remember what all you got done the night before though. lol.


----------



## problemman

chad320 said:


> For some reason its more fun, and easier to keep after it, planting with a few cold drinks. Sometimes it makes it hard to remember what all you got done the night before though. lol.


Amen lol


----------



## chad320

I got a bunch of driftwood that will be put in the 10g tonight that is covered in mini pellia. Ill try to post up a pic tonight if I remember. Pretty bummed today. Cant find ANY of my 6 SSS+ CRS. They were there a few days ago and now...nothing. IDK what happened other than I took out the driftwood to tie MP on and put it in a 5g?


----------



## problemman

Maybe they went on a ride with the wood


----------



## chad320

I checked all over and couldnt find them. Its sucks to think about the $$ and the shrimps but I guess ill march on. I got 1 1/2 of the 5gs planted in MM last night and some other stuff moved around. Maybe pics tonight, ill have to see how much I get done.


----------



## chad320

Isaac on some bolbitis...


----------



## nonconductive

Nice newt. Does he bother the shrimp?


----------



## chad320

No. I put the shrimp in as food for him and the fish. Hes too slow to catch any of them.


----------



## sewingalot

Isaac Newton is looking adorable as ever! When is Fig Newton moving in?


----------



## chad320

Unfortunately I bought a locally harder to find newt and will have to order online. Haha, a mail order bride for Isaac. He will be proud


----------



## sewingalot

Hahahaha! That is funny. I forgot to mention, the MM carpet looks great. Is your back hurting? LOL.


----------



## chad320

We planted 3 5gs and that 10g this weekend. Everything went well although some green shrimp didnt take it so well. It seems we smashed 3 greens putting it in. Poor guys, I figured they would be fine with the process going on  Now hopefully all of their buddies dont rip out all of our hard work.


----------



## chad320

If you want to follow all of our tanks you can "like" our page on Facebook. Its Delta Dawn Aquatics in the search bar. I sure hope to see alot of you on there!!!


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> We planted 3 5gs and that 10g this weekend. Everything went well although some green shrimp didnt take it so well. It seems we smashed 3 greens putting it in. Poor guys, I figured they would be fine with the process going on  Now hopefully all of their buddies dont rip out all of our hard work.


Awwww.  Poor guys. Don't beat yourself up. You didn't do it intentionally. On to brighter news, I bet the carpeting will look great with the green shrimp. :biggrin:


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> Awwww.  Poor guys. Don't beat yourself up. You didn't do it intentionally. On to brighter news, I bet the carpeting will look great with the green shrimp. :biggrin:


I was a little worried about not being able to see them and have plans to move them to a driftwood only tank in the very near future so they can be seen :icon_cool along with some plecos and a sandy bottom.


----------



## problemman

Chad I think I need a newt now! Does he have any land area? Do they release any toxins like fire belly toads?


----------



## chad320

problemman said:


> Chad I think I need a newt now! Does he have any land area? Do they release any toxins like fire belly toads?


Nope. No land at all. He just darts to the top for an air bubble just like corys do. As far as toxins, they do have toxic skin. To what level IDK, but there are about 200 shrimp and 25-30 fish in with him and they dont seem to be affected by him at all. I do monthly WCs of 50% so maybe thats keeping them in check? He is wayyyy too slow to eat any shrimp or fish but will come running as soon as bloodworms, brine, or pelleted food hits the water just like the fish do.


----------



## problemman

I do 50% every week and a half so maybe I can get two


----------



## chad320

Look, my "fishfood" is eating fishfood. IDK what happened to this guy other than old age but my TFR culls promptly claimed all funeral rights:hihi:


----------



## !shadow!

Maybe he drowned?


----------



## msjinkzd

chad320 said:


> If you want to follow all of our tanks you can "like" our page on Facebook. Its Delta Dawn Aquatics in the search bar. I sure hope to see alot of you on there!!!


Will do! Visit me at my page too!  (invertebrates by msjinkzd)


----------



## chad320

Haha...maybe. Maybe he starved? There are a few other otos hangin around so he might have lost the food battle? Anyway, here is a pic of Crypt 'flamingo' that I got the other day. Already its putting out greener leaves than the uppermost pink one. IDK if this is a good thing or not, but at least its showing signs of growth. Or last chance death?


----------



## chad320

And a FTS from tonight. It could use some attention. It just got a 50% WC last night so some of the plants are a little out of whack:confused1:


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Still choosing the background i see haha.


----------



## chad320

Umm...haha...sort of? There is no equipment attached to the back glass. This makes it easy to slide a black board behind it  Otherwise the "white" is just the wall. It literally takes 2 seconds to take it out so I do:hihi:If you look close on the white you can see my house thermostat.:wink:


----------



## chad320

And a corner shot while im bored and picture happy....


----------



## sewingalot

That's a nice looking crypt. I think it should pull through, but I suck at growing crypts, so....:hihi: I love the corner shot. I think I want to see more pictures like this now. It really give a 3-dimensional feel to it. 

Even out of whack, the tank looks very pleasing. Sorry to see the otto demise. I think the grossest thing I've seen in this hobby is a shrimp plucking out a dead fish's eye. Blech!

As far as the background, get a bunch of different colored poster board at the dollar store and try them out. I do that all the time. 2 for a buck. It helps me liven things up cheap, too. Just a thought.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, grossness is watching a shrimp crawl out of a dead fishes empty stomach:eek5:Now it doesnt amaze me that people liken these to cockroaches


----------



## ridewake210

Looking good Chad

I need to figure something out with my set up.


----------



## problemman

Chad I have to say the white really would do the tank the most justice. It gives the tank a bit of air. If you look at the black it makes the tank to cluttered.


----------



## chad320

ridewake210 said:


> Looking good Chad
> 
> I need to figure something out with my set up.


Thanks! whatcha workin on Sean? Maybe I can help you?


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Yeah, grossness is watching a shrimp crawl out of a dead fishes empty stomach:eek5:Now it doesnt amaze me that people liken these to cockroaches


Lol. That image just made me a little sick. And yeah, I am definitely seeing the cockroach thing all over again. This morning I had to fight the guys off a dead rasbora. Fun times. On the plus side, at least they are good at getting rid of the minor old age issues.


----------



## problemman

Can't wait for my crypts chad! Looking for space for them now...


FOUND IT!


----------



## chad320

Haha, im moving some stuff around for spring pond planting so you have got a nice crypt package coming  I hope to add some emersed crypts to it this year along with some swords that go out every year. I opened my big mouth last year and was saying how my swords get HUGE in the pond and last year they dang near died with the multiple beating they took. They look pretty pitiful now  so hopefully this year they get HUGE again


----------



## chad320

And for Saras late night pictomania viewing pleasure...


----------



## ridewake210

chad320 said:


> Thanks! whatcha workin on Sean? Maybe I can help you?


Oh just havent ever been to great with finding placements for all of my plants and coming up with something that looks decent.


----------



## chad320

ridewake210 said:


> Oh just havent ever been to great with finding placements for all of my plants and coming up with something that looks decent.


Start with a hardscape that you really like. If you are sketchy over the hardscape you will never like the tank. Play with a hardscape for days until you get that feeling that its awesome. I make them in a same sized cardboard box on my couch just to get a feel for if I like it or not. Tweek it and tweek it until you get something you like. Take a picture of it so you remember what it looked like the next day. Tweek it tweek it. until youve got the best possible angle on each piece of hardsxape youve chosen. Plants are easy. Either you are going low-slow-and jungley or you are going stem. Get a good hardscape and the choice of plants should all fall together. If not we'll help


----------



## problemman

I couldnt agree more with chad on that.it took me forever to get the wood just right in my tank.

I took the best of the best played with those then decided when I went with plants where I wanted them attached. Your best bet to get a great thing going with you're plants is take pictures off line and print them out, then place them side by side as if you were planting them in the tank and see what clashes and what compliments each other.


----------



## ridewake210

Im fine with my current hardscape, ive got too many tall plants lol.


----------



## problemman

ridewake210 said:


> Im fine with my current hardscape, ive got too many tall plants lol.


Then stay looking for plants that only get half the height of your tank and make those your midground. You can also just trim your sterns down to small bushes


----------



## chad320

Sean, I got out of stems because they are alot of work. Youre better off keep a few kinds that you really like rather than a bunch that are a PITA to keep up with. Have you tried messing with lower maintenance plants like swords and crypts yet? Those are quickly becoming my favorites. Especially the harder to find ones.


----------



## macclellan

tank looks great! not sure I like the anubias tho... too big. maybe some petite instead?


----------



## chad320

Thanks! All of the anubias are petites except for a couple. Were you looking at the pennywort wrapped around the right side? I want to get rid of it and replace it with the smaller version, whos name escapes my mind for the time being. I'll try to get some better close-uos of the right and left sides this evening.


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> And for Saras late night pictomania viewing pleasure...


That is a pretty nice picture, there! I really like the canopy. I've been seeing so many modern setups that I've really missed seeing this look. I like when tanks look like furniture, so to speak.

I really like that idea of the cardboard box to work on a hardscape. Actually, I just spent a few minutes looking for a box that would work for my 10 gallon. Thanks for the idea (even though it was for Sean, lol).


----------



## chad320

Yeah, I figured out while ago that if you dont REALLY like your hardscape, it doesnt matter if you put your favorite plants in there, you wont REALLY like the tank. If you dont like the tank, it gets neglected, and we all know where that goes  So the box idea came around when I started messing with manzy. Its reallly hard to get it positioned right. So I made a box to do it in. And now I use one everytime. Just dont forget to snap a pic of it how you like it before moving it to the tank or youll never get it right in the tank. Another lesson I learned 

As far as the canopy, yes, it looks like furniture. Which seems to be the accepted way for anything 65g and up. I like the rimless look but both ways have their flaws that we have to live with. Im not too worried about the price tag on my tanks. As long as there is a cool scape with some cool plants, a Wal-mart special takes me all the way


----------



## problemman

> Thanks! All of the anubias are petites except for a couple. Were you looking at the pennywort wrapped around the right side? I want to get rid of it and replace it with the smaller version, whos name escapes my mind for the time being. I'll try to get some better close-uos of the right and left sides this evening.


I think I know what your talking about!

Cardamine!


----------



## macclellan

chad320 said:


> Thanks! Were you looking at the pennywort wrapped around the right side? I want to get rid of it and replace it with the smaller version, whos name escapes my mind for the time being.


 No, I mean the anubias barteri nana center right, not the pennywort... i loves me some pennywort.  I don't think the smaller version does so well floating.


----------



## chad320

Yep, youre right. I havent liked that one up front either. Tonight ill switch it with some petites that are kinda hidden in the back. Thanks for the tip


----------



## sewingalot

That means more pictures for me! Yay! Chad, I found a box to play in. You may have lost me for a month on here now. :hihi: But seriously, thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

chad320 said:


> Haha...maybe. Maybe he starved? There are a few other otos hangin around so he might have lost the food battle? Anyway, here is a pic of Crypt 'flamingo' that I got the other day. Already its putting out greener leaves than the uppermost pink one. IDK if this is a good thing or not, but at least its showing signs of growth. Or last chance death?


Wow really nice find! I've only seen this in my German friend's tank. It's really nice but grows rather slow. It's supposedly a wendtii variety.


----------



## chad320

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Wow really nice find! I've only seen this in my German friend's tank. It's really nice but grows rather slow. It's supposedly a wendtii variety.


Mine WAS pink but looks like it going to take on some green in this setup. It was smothered in gel when I got it so its been cultured somewhere. The piece ive got is a cluster with 20+plantlets that could carefully be broken apart but im going to let it grow for now. I got a warning about growing submersed but I couldn't help myself and dunked it in the water. Hopefully I dont have to pull it out and switch it to emersed again. Not much use of a crypt if you HAVE to grow it emersed. Unless you like herps and terrariums


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> That means more pictures for me! Yay! Chad, I found a box to play in. You may have lost me for a month on here now. :hihi: But seriously, thanks for the great idea!


You can buy a kid something nice and they will still play with the box first  Well just so I dont get through a page w/o pics, here are a few of the right side. Joel pointed out the these are too big and I agree. but here are some shot of a few anubias that got added about a month ago. I have never liked the placement of them and now that the old leaves are either gone or smothered in algae, its time for a trim and to move them to the back and move some of the petites up front. Tomorrow


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> Mine WAS pink but looks like it going to take on some green in this setup. It was smothered in gel when I got it so its been cultured somewhere. The piece ive got is a cluster with 20+plantlets that could carefully be broken apart but im going to let it grow for now. I got a warning about growing submersed but I couldn't help myself and dunked it in the water. Hopefully I dont have to pull it out and switch it to emersed again. Not much use of a crypt if you HAVE to grow it emersed. Unless you like herps and terrariums


20+ plantlets??!!?? Snip me a plantlet and I'll grow it submersed for ya :biggrin:.


----------



## chad320

Actually, I broke one off accidentally and if you go back through the pics you'll see it planted off to the side of the bigger one. You can have it Nick if im in line for that Hudoroi


----------



## speedie408

Send it. You'll be bumped to 1st in line for doing so.


----------



## problemman

You two are killing me here lol


----------



## chad320

Dont worry Brad, your cryptoritis will kick in soon enough  Speedie, its yours just for doing what you do. At least I know its going into good hands. Maybe one of us can get this thing to grow right?


----------



## Gatekeeper

Never heard of that Crypt. Good luck with it!


----------



## chad320

Like Huy I had only seen it one time and when we got these crypts I didnt think they would send the real thing. Otherwise i'd have ordered a few of them. They are really small, like parva small, but would be an awesome foregroud if you had enough of them. We'll see what the next few months bring.


----------



## looking4roselines

I believe the flamingo is another form of c cordata that mutated during the tissue culture process. Its not going to remain small like parva.

Check out the full size plant. 




chad320 said:


> Like Huy I had only seen it one time and when we got these crypts I didnt think they would send the real thing. Otherwise i'd have ordered a few of them. They are really small, like parva small, but would be an awesome foregroud if you had enough of them. We'll see what the next few months bring.


----------



## macclellan

Yeah, flamingo is sweet - lmk when you are ready to ship me mine. 

did you get the apons pkg from me yet? the longiplumulosus will look sweet in there.


----------



## Gatekeeper

That plant is really sweet looking! Can't wait for mine. Joel, you can't have any, you don't have the secret clay to grow it in, so back of the line pal! LOL.


----------



## speedie408

^^ Lol 

Thanks Chad!! One baby hudoroi coming your way... As soon as I receive good ol flamingo alive and kickin


----------



## problemman

Chad I want flamingo!


----------



## macclellan

Gatekeeper said:


> Joel, you can't have any, you don't have the secret clay to grow it in, so back of the line pal! LOL.


Harhar. My MTS not only has fancy high-iron clay, but I added some secret weapons to the soil I mineralized - about 3 pounds of worm castings and 4 cups of bat guano! That makes my substrate literally bat-crap insane:


----------



## Gatekeeper

Lmao!


----------



## sewingalot

:eek5: That's craptastic, Mac. Chad, you'll be pleased to know that I've been so silent because I am busy hardscaping my box aquarium. :biggrin: And the more I look at your tank, the more I agree with Mac on the plant placement.


----------



## chad320

Holy wow. Thanks guys! Lets see if I can even get this thing to grow right for me before we start getting excited over who gets a piece. I owe Xue a favor so he gets the next one, but lets give it a few months to see what it does. 

Mac, your plant got here today. Its gianormous. I wanted it for my apono tank but it may be too big. Ill try it there first, then here if its too much. Nice work tho, thats as perfect of a example of that plant as ive ever seen. Amazing looking!

Sara, For sure some stuff needs moved around. I recieved alot of plants at the beginning of Feb. almost froze and melting. They have had a chance to recover and now some are doing better than I thought they would. Time to shuffle the deck. As for your box scape, I cant wait to see it


----------



## problemman

Where do you find this bat poop, worm castings, and special iron?


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Sara, For sure some stuff needs moved around. I recieved alot of plants at the beginning of Feb. almost froze and melting. They have had a chance to recover and now some are doing better than I thought they would. Time to shuffle the deck. As for your box scape, I cant wait to see it


Consistenlyhad, It is amazing how many plants I've ended up pitching for similar reasons. I couldn't find the room and got mad at this collectoritis crap and decided it's time for a change. These plants will be around TPT for quite a while; no need to hang onto them if I don't really like them. I just threw away some species that would make some cry. :eek5: I see you are moving toward crypts more and more. Pretty soon I'm going to call you Glenn Jr. 

You will be pleased to know that I have moved the wood from the box straight to the tank and it looks perfect! Now to go out tomorrow and gather some native rocks. I'll look for some fissidens for you as well.  It is pretty sad that my algae tank will be scaped while my planted tanks will continue to be bare. :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Sara, its not that im moving into crypts so much as im making it easier on myself with multiple tanks. Stems are beautiful, but too much work to keep up. i really like the scaped jungle look too. ALL of my tanks are that way now  Well except my pleco tank that I just set up.


----------



## sewingalot

Haha. I feel you. I am moving away from a lot of stems too. Actually, I am deciding to do just a certain number of stems in a larger grouping. You'll be proud to hear I threw out 11 different types of plants and am just about to pull out at least one more. I'm setting up an emersed setup for a few of my stems next week, so I imagine I'll be removing a lot more soon. 

Pleco tank? When did you decide to set one of these up?


----------



## chad320

Stems are definately better if you get alot of the same kind and only 3-5 different species per tank. Way easier to follow that way too  As for the pleco tank, I have armloads of driftwood, a bag of sand, a bag of peat, and a passion for plecos. So im stepping back from the planted scape a bit(to grow some algae, you'll be pleased!). I also think my green shrimp will be more easily seen in a driftwood tank. And I want more pygmy chain laoches for the sand bottom. It should be a beautiful algae tank in the end. Scaped, just not plant scaped


----------



## sewingalot

As far as the stems go I am trying my hardest to narrow it down to blyxa and ludwigia species. But I think there are a few still sneaking in on me. 

Woo-hoo! You'll have to join our group! Any particular kind of pleco's you want to get? You should check out wkndracer's setups. That man is pure genius. I am in awe of his inventions.

Yeah, they will definitely be easier to see in a driftwood tank than a sea of green. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## chad320

Yes, I like wkndracers stuff too!! I'm getting some LFABPs from pinkertd here pretty soon. Hopefully the algae im growing isnt BBA. IMO its wretched looking stuff. The other kinds dont bother me a bit  I joined your group.lol. funny stuff :hihi: As for the pics on this thread, well, im busy setting up an algae eaters paradise, and the lights are out. I may put a plant or two in there but its all about the plecs and algae in this one. Whats the ugliest plant that I could put in there? How about a sword and a couple pieces of starogyne 049?


----------



## sewingalot

Sush! Don't talk about my pal like that! You'll hurt his feelings, he's sensitive about people not liking him already. :hihi: Have fun with the LFABP! They are a good looking fish, that is for certain. Hahaha, if you want a really ugly plant, I say go for sword. Those plecos will make it look awful in days.  As far as starogyne, I finally got a stem of that plant recently. I though it was pretty ugly. I actually hid it in the back of my tank and am hoping it turns into fertilizer. Awful, aren't I?

I'll forgive you for no pictures.....this time. :tongue:


----------



## chad320

Thanks Sara. And good morning to you  Ill get some pics up today when the lights come on (and maybe a sneek peek at the pleco tank if its clear).


----------



## pianofish

So do you have a list of all the super amazing awesome crypts you have in the tank chad?


----------



## chad320

pianofish said:


> So do you have a list of all the super amazing awesome crypts you have in the tank chad?


Page 4 post #58 is the list of plants. I will update it after I work out some of these trades and pull some for the emersed set up to make some room. Im shooting for no doubles in this tank, yet full as can be.


----------



## chad320

Well no new pics of the crypt tank. Tore some stuff down, moved stuff around, and made a general mess  I did capture picures of the mess. And one of the new pleco tank. I like it even if it is an old newbie throwback tank :hihi: Picture #1 is the trimmings off of the 65g tonight and #2 is the new pleco garden...Sorry, these are the best ive got tonight. Its been busy with the nice weather and all


----------



## problemman

Listen don't gloat about your nice weather...I'm still cold here lol

What plecos are you going with?


----------



## sewingalot

Good morning back to you, Chad! I also spent the lovely Saturday afternoon out and about as well and then my husband and I spent the evening together doing absolutely nothing. It was grand! How's the weather up there? It was in the 50s and gorgeous! Didn't find you fissidens, though. I'll look elsewhere. Watch, it'll end up growing only in protected environments. The hard part is finding the ones that grow submersed. There is a lot of different fissidens around here. 

Loving the LFABN haven! Your algae scape will be gorgeous, lol. I think those albinos will be very happy in your retro tank. 

Why do I imagine your inbox is full of people begging for clippings from you? :hihi: I'm going to be strong and resist the urge to collect more plants! Now you've got me wanting a FTS.


----------



## JamesHockey

problemman said:


> Listen don't gloat about your nice weather...I'm still cold here lol
> 
> What plecos are you going with?


It's not THAT cold


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman

JamesHockey said:


> It's not THAT cold
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Cold enough! Lol


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys. Today was another busy day. We were hitting the upper 70s today so I was gone fish hunting all day. I found some banjo cats and some good looking Florida flag fish. I also got Isaac a fat girl to hang out with. Apparently she isnt quite as "aquatic" as he is :hihi: And a FTS after I tore some stuff up in there last night and I added a giant Aponogeton longiplumulosis from Maclellan(no Mac, I wont keep calling it "macs apono" like I did your crypt )


----------



## macclellan

lol, what's the "mac crypt"?


----------



## chad320

It was a reference to an old thread where I had bought a crypt pontiderifolia off of you and I called it "Macs crypt" a few times and you told me "Its not Macs crypt, its Pontiderifolia." Which I knew, but I guess you just didnt want any more seconds of your 15 minutes of fortune and fame wasted on my crappy thread :hihi: So Now I have "Macs aponogeton." Ooopppss.....there goes a few more seconds


----------



## chad320

Here is the grow out pics fron Feb 12 to today, so about 2 months time. The carpet would be better in the foreground if I would stop pulling crypts and replacing them with new ones :icon_roll


----------



## Gatekeeper

Very different photograph settings, but nice growth my friend. 

My favorite spot is the lower left side. I love how crypts just envelope a space and the simple contrast of coloration and leaf shape are just so striking yet subtle and elegant.


----------



## problemman

Got my crypts....gettung ready to plant. Will the gecko get tha red center?

And hows the flamingo doing?
Did you ever get the red balansae in?


----------



## chad320

Thanks gatekeeper. That is the new goal for this tank. Im trying to get as many different kinds of crypts in there while still shooting for height, texture, etc to keep that look of the lower left side.

Probleman, the Green geckos will get the red and bullated leaves. the flamingo is still looking good although the older pink leaves are melting one by one and being replaced with some greener ones. The balansae 'red' is doing awesome(although its in another tank).


----------



## problemman

Well I need a picture of the red balansae! Lol


----------



## chad320

Here is one I posted the other night in a thread for positive ID...


----------



## problemman

Thought it was supposed to be more red?


----------



## chad320

Yeah, its more of a bronze if you asked me. As for comparing it to regular balansae its completely different. The 'red' has a yellow petiole on up through the leaf. The leaf itself is bullated and bronze except for the margin. There is a bright green margin around the entire leaf which creates a cool effect. My regular balansae has a red petiole on up through the leaf with a green bullated leaf with some bronze mottling on it. The 'red' is growing at about a 1/2" a day and hasnt reached full size yet. It will probably take a few months to really see the full effect of the plant. I have it in a seperate tank to see what its size potential is before adding it to this 65g for fear of it getting lost in the mix of other tall plants that have the potential to shade it out too bad.


----------



## problemman

Well keep us updated on that one. Intetested to know.

I got the crypts planted just a bit ago. I can't wait for the tropica to grow its leaves back


----------



## chad320

The tropicas melted on you huh? They will bounce back. Those are some of my favorites for texture and color for sure. They like dirt so if you dont use MTS try freezing some from your yard and poking it down next to them.


----------



## problemman

Here they are


----------



## chad320

Yep, those melted. They melted for me too after removing them from this tank. My other low light ones dont seem to mind being moved at all.


----------



## problemman

Well they are in the 75 so I will be updating in a sec


----------



## sewingalot

Gatekeeper said:


> Very different photograph settings, but nice growth my friend.
> 
> My favorite spot is the lower left side. I love how crypts just envelope a space and the simple contrast of coloration and leaf shape are just so striking yet subtle and elegant.


Chad, I agree 100% with Glenn on this. The left side is simply wonderful. Keep up the good work.

So Fig Newton doesn't care much for Isaac, huh? Are you going to put her back in the tank or make her a terrarium? 

Mac crypt and aponogeton, eh? I'm getting some Mac music and a Mac lily in the mail soon. We'll create a brand name and sell it at a markup, what do you say?


----------



## macclellan

Tank looks great - nice progression pics!



sewingalot said:


> I'm getting some Mac music and a Mac lily in the mail soon. We'll create a brand name and sell it at a markup, what do you say?


 Actually, you're getting more than that, and that's all I'm saying about that, ya know, build suspense and whatnot.


----------



## chad320

Mac value plants. I love it. Well hopefully everyone gets growing soon. I got a phone call today from someone wanting to give me their 125g thats been in their garage for 2 years. Ill take it. I dont know if I can fill it but ill take it. Sounds like an expansion for this crypt project


----------



## sewingalot

macclellan said:


> Tank looks great - nice progression pics!
> 
> Actually, you're getting more than that, and that's all I'm saying about that, ya know, build suspense and whatnot.


Woo-hoo! Wait, is my collectoritis coming back to me? :hihi:



chad320 said:


> Mac value plants. I love it. Well hopefully everyone gets growing soon. I got a phone call today from someone wanting to give me their 125g thats been in their garage for 2 years. Ill take it. I dont know if I can fill it but ill take it. Sounds like an expansion for this crypt project


Haha, you can fill the tank full of the Mac-lite specials. 125 gallon? Yeah, now I'm jealous of you and nonc. Umm...Thanks for that. LMAO!


----------



## chad320

Dont get too jealous. I havent seen the thing yet. I could be in for a challenge. Its been in the garage for 2 years so the rim could be cracked for all I know. I dont even know if it has a stand or a lid. And definately not the light ill need  or filter for that matter.


----------



## sewingalot

You are already acting modest. What is it with guys and 125 gallons? You haven't even looked at it and you are already downing the tank. :hihi:


----------



## chad320

I guess ill look to nonc and see if we can start a 125g support group. :hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl

hahaha ok now im subscribed... i wonder why it took me so long.. i have watched this tank for a while now... i think im drawn to it because its so close to november rain... G&R??? who i hate but its just one of those songs that ruins so many little things for ppl... 

off topic much? 


*shifty eyes* lurk lurk

Amy


----------



## chad320

SkyGrl said:


> hahaha ok now im subscribed... i wonder why it took me so long.. i have watched this tank for a while now... i think im drawn to it because its so close to november rain... G&R??? who i hate but its just one of those songs that ruins so many little things for ppl...
> 
> off topic much?
> 
> 
> *shifty eyes* lurk lurk
> 
> Amy


 Haha, DANG!, the one thing I was hoping it wouldn't be realated to! Its OK tho, GnR was cool back in the day  but then again, so was Micheal Jackson . Lurk all you want. I have a feeling your not alone. I sure do wish people would relax a bit and make this fun instead of lame and scientific feeling :hihi: Lurkers should only look 5 times before they have to post,"This is lame and boring and im unsubscribing myself, dude." :confused1:


----------



## chad320

Here is some pics of the madness..
#1)A pic of the left side for Sara and Glenn
#2)A pic of my Balansae for Brad
#3)A algae wafer feeding party. The CPDs say c'mon down!
#4)And the clown pleco starts to dance...
#5)Hard to believe these were put in there as food themselves:icon_roll


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Haha, DANG!, the one thing I was hoping it wouldn't be realated to! Its OK tho, GnR was cool back in the day  but then again, so was Micheal Jackson . Lurk all you want. I have a feeling your not alone. I sure do wish people would relax a bit and make this fun instead of lame and scientific feeling :hihi: Lurkers should only look 5 times before they have to post,"This is lame and boring and im unsubscribing myself, dude." :confused1:


Pester them out of lurking. That's what I do. :hihi: Truth be told, I don't know why people don't annoy you more. Especially with such a pretty tank. It's very easy to accomplish. They could even pm me for tips. What do you think, Consistentlyhad?



chad320 said:


> Here is some pics of the madness..
> #1)A pic of the left side for Sara and Glenn


Love it! What is the crinkly plant in picture #2? I really love those leaves. I'm feeling my collectoritis flaring just gandering at it.

I love watching fish/shrimp being fed. I think that is my favorite part, lol.


----------



## chad320

The crinkly one is Crinum calimistratum. Probably my favorite aquarium plant ever. This ones a giant. He's starting to get crowded out and tangled up in here tho. C. natans is a close second, but also gets huge.

Now if we could just get one lurker to come out and say something...:hihi:


----------



## macclellan

Yes, crinum cal is awesome. There.


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> The crinkly one is Crinum calimistratum. Probably my favorite aquarium plant ever. This ones a giant. He's starting to get crowded out and tangled up in here tho. C. natans is a close second, but also gets huge.
> 
> Now if we could just get one lurker to come out and say something...:hihi:


I should have recognized that crinum. I've had my eye on that plant for years now. If I should ever get a larger tank, that will be very welcome in my home.



macclellan said:


> Yes, crinum cal is awesome. There.


Was that so difficult? LOL Mac, since you came out of lurking, update your journal with more than just boxes and Christmas cards. :hihi:


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> Was that so difficult? LOL Mac, since you came out of lurking, update your journal with more than just boxes and Christmas cards. :hihi:


 LOL, looking forward to the update Mac!


----------



## !shadow!

Nice pics, I like the one with the cpds and cherry's. I'm assuming you have enough coverage for them to multiple and avoid cpds eating the babies? Reason I ask is because i'm thinking about doing the same in my tank but have lots of fissidens for cover.


----------



## chad320

!shadow! said:


> Nice pics, I like the one with the cpds and cherry's. I'm assuming you have enough coverage for them to multiple and avoid cpds eating the babies? Reason I ask is because i'm thinking about doing the same in my tank but have lots of fissidens for cover.


I started with about 100 Taiwan fire red culls. I dont think the CPDs mess with them at all. I have 3 congo tetras in here that love to snap up babies. IDK how much of a sustainable population it is in here. I put them in as food for the Congos and the newt. Somehow they have made it a few months now. 

Woohooo, two lurkers are out!!! Whos else needs the invitation to speak up?:hihi:


----------



## bsmith

A big nice Hudori sure would set off the right side of this crypt madness. 

And why does it have to be October rain and not Cold November rain? I will still picture Slash wailing on the guitar and doing his shuffle on top of the piano while planting occurs anyway, just sayin.

Your Noritoi is en-route friend.


----------



## nonconductive

bsmith said:


> And why does it have to be October rain and not Cold November rain? I will still picture Slash wailing on the guitar and doing his shuffle on top of the piano while planting occurs anyway, just sayin.


 
hahaha

its hard to hold a candle in the cold november rain.


----------



## chad320

It all about the spandex baby!!! 

B, I cant wait to get it. I sent you a PM. Maybe you could help me out. Then ill help you


----------



## chad320

There you go guys, I changed the title for you. Axl Rose would be proud....or crying.


----------



## bsmith

chad320 said:


> There you go guys, I changed the title for you. Axl Rose would be proud....or crying.


That is wonderful. Now only if you could make where every time a person clicked on this thread that song started playing on their CPU! You know to enhance the viewing pleasure.


----------



## sewingalot

Perfect! Chad, this is priceless. Did you tell the guys that you dress like that Axel the weekends?


----------



## chad320

Umm...no. I went to wal-mart one time in 1987 and realized then and there that spandex werent for me  Joan Jett, yes. Me, not so much. :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Walmart was around your area in 1987? It was all about Kmart here until the early 90s. Are you sure that isn't you in the background with my favorite rocker chick sporting spandex and converse sneakers? http://img214.imagevenue.com/aAfkjfp01fo1i-16851/loc834/90226_vlcsnap_39771_122_834lo.jpg


----------



## nonconductive

You mean you went to Walmart specifically to try on spandex? You're twisted, man.


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> You mean you went to Walmart specifically to try on spandex? You're twisted, man.


I didnt need to try them on. All that I had to do was stand in line at the donuts:icon_mrgr


----------



## ridewake210

Chad

i made some big changes, got rid of about 5 handfulls of plants. 
I'll share a picture shortly.


----------



## chad320

ridewake210 said:


> Chad
> 
> i made some big changes, got rid of about 5 handfulls of plants.
> I'll share a picture shortly.


Awesome Sean, cant wait to see it!roud:


----------



## Chaos_Being

I'll admit, I got a laugh out of the new thread title. The tank is still looking good roud:


----------



## chad320

Thanks Chaos! Did I mention that your rainbows are super sweet? I really like what you got goin on with yours!


----------



## chad320

Note to self: Newts do not appreciate an Excel OD to kill one little spot of BBA  I found one dead and one dried up at the front door  I guess I give up on these guys for now Until I set up a terrarium


----------



## bsmith

chad320 said:


> Note to self: Newts do not appreciate an Excel OD to kill one little spot of BBA  I found one dead and one dried up at the front door  I guess I give up on these guys for now Until I set up a terrarium


Sorry to hear that. If newts are anything like frogs (I think they are) they absorb everything through their skin and Excel through the skin would not be fun IMO.


----------



## chad320

Thanks B. My thoughts exactly. They have fairly sensitive skin. Stupid me, I set this tank up to take an Excel OD (no vals, pellia, etc.) and never considered the whole time that these guys would be sensitive to it. Not one time. Dang, you win some, you lose some. Even worse it was for a spot of BBA as big as a pencil eraser. I just didnt want it spreading. It would attract Sara.


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Even worse it was for a spot of BBA as big as a pencil eraser. I just didnt want it spreading. It would attract Sara.


lol. that was funny, but sorry about your newts!


----------



## Chaos_Being

Thanks for the compliments on my Rainbows- they really are the star of my tank. I am looking forwards to getting more. I'm sorry to hear about the newts though  I guess I won't be trying any sort of amphibian in my tank (I use Excel.)


----------



## problemman

Am I the last lurker?


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Thanks B. My thoughts exactly. They have fairly sensitive skin. Stupid me, I set this tank up to take an Excel OD (no vals, pellia, etc.) and never considered the whole time that these guys would be sensitive to it. Not one time. Dang, you win some, you lose some. Even worse it was for a spot of BBA as big as a pencil eraser. I just didnt want it spreading. It would attract Sara.


Poor, Chad. I really hate to hear about your newts.  You could have just sent me the bba and I would have given it a nice home. Your comment makes me want to laugh and cry at the same time. Cry over the newts and laugh at your being afraid of me. :hihi:


----------



## bsmith

_Another attempt at aquarium/planted tank humor by bsmith_:

Man Chad im really sorry to hear about this, it is definitely _*newt*_ good news.


----------



## chad320

Ba-dum, bum, chrash...:hihi: It was newt good news at all, thats fish-sure my friend


----------



## msjinkzd

bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## chad320

One fat guy, trying to plant MM one plant at a time. Just imagine in your nano, planting with a pair of pliers. Not easy! Butt.....


----------



## problemman

Loook I see chad! Didn't realize that tank was that tall lol


----------



## chad320

Yeah Brad, Its quite a chore to try to get a good looking carpet planting one little piece at a time like that!! Waaaayyyy easier in a shorty tank.


----------



## ridewake210

Nice work Chad

I'll try and show ya my set up sometime today. 
Was trying to let it fill back in a bit. 
Looked pretty bare in there form when i did a major thinning and cleaning.


----------



## chad320

Cool Sean, cant wait to see it now!!


----------



## ridewake210

Pretty rough pictures, but i went from 

This 

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b265/ride_wake_210/90 gallon/006-6.jpg
To this
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b265/ride_wake_210/90 gallon/001-9.jpg


----------



## chad320

Wow. good work Sean. I like the second one alot. Are you leaning towards crypts and anubias, swords, etc..? I moved almost all of my tanks to easy maintenance.


----------



## ridewake210

lol chad, only thing you are seeing that you just listed are crypts. 

No anubias and no swords.
Well i dont think there are any swords. 
The short stuff on the bottom left is supposed to be dwarf sag.


----------



## chad320

Here is one we moved and have been working on for about a week...a 29g TFR tank.


----------



## sewingalot

Chad, first get a ladder. Haven't you seen those little stickers that show people pulling shelves and such on them and getting squished? Second, you may wanna consider moving your knickers out of the shot in the future. Especially since they are in the laundry hamper. :hihi: 

Now I see why I like the tank so much. It is taller than I had realized. Do you have any problems growing ground coverings? Oh, and the 29 looks pretty good. I really love that background. Looks like fluffy clouds.  What is that beautiful red crypt in there?


----------



## chad320

Haha, my GF keeps telling me to get one of those two step fold out ladders. I guess I should. I was more concerned with looking dorky than my dirty laundry being in the shot  OOppps, oh well, at least this proves that I bathe. Or at least change my clothes :hihi: I dont have trouble growing carpets. They grow fine. I have trouble getting them in. I once planted about 2 pieces of HC in there and gave up right away.

As for the 29, Its just a white background with light blue spray paint faded horribly. It was windy out that day and I just gave in  The red crypts a Nuriis. they have amazing color when you see them up close. Im surprised to hear from you. You were quiet this weekend. You feeling OK, or just had a busy one? Mine was busy cruising around the countryside a few days and visiting far off pet and hydroponics shops that I dont get to too often. Plus it was beautiful weather for it


----------



## sewingalot

True, it's good that you at least change clothes, lol. Leave it to a girl to pick up the dirty laundry even in pictures. :hihi: Your girlfriend is right, get at least a two step fold out ladder. It's too pretty of a tank to take a tumble.

Actually, it's faded quite well. I'd love to personally have that on my tank. I think it looks just like sky. roud: That is a very lovely crypt. I may have to pick up one of those from you in the distant future when we get our house put back together.

You've probably seen my journal by now on how well my weekend went.  My laptop's been giving me fits for a while. It's in the shop to test the motherboard. It's still under warranty, or I would have fixed it myself. I just picked up my old laptop from my mom's until the other comes back home. And tapatalk annoys me. I am bad at accidentally editing posts on there, so I don't do much but check pms. It was a great weekend though! Thank you for asking.  I am glad yours was good as well! Good to hear you had nice weather, too.


----------



## macclellan

Lookin good, fattie.


----------



## chad320

macclellan said:


> Lookin good, fattie.


Thank you, skinny :hihi: And on a side note the Aponogeton sent out a flower stalk about 2 feet long today. Has it ever flowered before? Its HUGE and I cant wait to see it. Ill post a pic tomorrow


----------



## chad320

Sorry to double post but I have to say, Sara, you crack me up. Always something wise along with something funny


----------



## sewingalot

This made my day. I am going to show it to Earl. LOL. Wisdom is something I yearn to develop. Unfortunately, I am not quite there. But thank you.  

And Chad? It's a new page. So you need pictures per your special rules. :hihi:


----------



## chad320

This big fat toad says you have to wait for tonight. Im going mushroom hunting until dark so ill post some up tonight.


----------



## problemman

Mushrooms?


----------



## nonconductive

magic?


----------



## macclellan

chad320 said:


> Thank you, skinny :hihi: And on a side note the Aponogeton sent out a flower stalk about 2 feet long today. Has it ever flowered before? Its HUGE and I cant wait to see it. Ill post a pic tomorrow


 Nope, it must have been triggered by the move. My E. urugayensis has about a three foot flower stalk on it to. It had never flowered before either.


----------



## chad320

Magic mushrooms, no. Those are easier to find in a parking lot at a Phish show. These are morels. They taste good, but im more of the hiking type. I really just enjoy the weather and the time spent outdoors in nature. Its still too early for mushrooms though. As I proved today  I did find this cool white violet though.


----------



## bsmith

I live in Missouri and have my entire life yet I have never had a Morel. I really want to try some. A customer of mine was talking about frying them up in a butter sauce, makes my mouth water everytime I think about it.


----------



## chad320

Yep, fried in cajun batter in garlic butter. If I find a bunch ill send you some


----------



## bsmith

chad320 said:


> Yep, fried in cajun batter in garlic butter. If I find a bunch ill send you some


And I didnt think I could love you any more than I already do! roud:

But, im not sure how mushrooms would ship.


----------



## sewingalot

What a cute little toad. Chad, if you find any smurfs, send them my way, okay?


----------



## mistergreen

chad320 said:


> This big fat toad syas you have to wait for tonight. Im going mushroom hunting until dark so ill post some up tonight.


I know this toad, Fowler's toad Bufo woodhousei fowleri. I go into the wild as well. If you find any mushrooms, post pictures. I haven't found any edibles around here. I might have to go into Kentucky. I bought a mushroom field guide and everything


----------



## JCoxRocks

bsmith said:


> But, im not sure how mushrooms would ship.


 Yeah, they'd probably grow some sort of fungus. :biggrin:

J


----------



## chad320

A cold pack would probably work. IDK, never shipped mushrooms before. I am on a morels board so ill ask. Random tank shots in a minute or 30.


----------



## bsmith

Wow a morel board, there truly is a forum for everything out there. My dad used to pick them and one of our ex-neighbors (unfortunately) supposedly knew some prime shroom spots. 

What are the dates that Morels are available in our area?


----------



## chad320

Morels are weird. With the weather we have had we are just waiting for a rain and a 55* night. Then we should see them within a day.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

chad320 said:


> Morels are weird. With the weather we have had we are just waiting for a rain and a 55* night. Then we should see them within a day.


Wow! Tonight is that rainy 55 degree night here! I need to stop by the woods after school tomorrow.


----------



## chad320

Here is a C. nurii runner that has been growing out a couple months


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

chad320 said:


> Here is a C. nurii runner that has been growing out a couple months


Which variety is it? I think mine are the pahang ones (pink veins).


----------



## chad320

Yes, these are Pahang mutated. They turned in this tank from either no Co2 or lighting. Its a little 5g. Sorry about the MM mess, we just put those pieces in to carpet it.


----------



## chad320

Here are some other pics for the evening...
1) My 29g jungle madness needing a trim
2)Aponogeton loingiplumulosis getting ready to flower
3)Pennywort too close to the metal halides 
4) How the new catfish tank turned out(geared for cats, not plants)


----------



## bsmith

So will there be Morels in the woods every day after a night with some rain and a low no lower than 55 deg?

Your Nurii looks good. Have I shown you pics of the Nurii that I just got from GG that he sent me in replacement of the one that melted? It's huge and he actually threw in another. These ones came from a tank of his, so they were grown submersed and not from his tissue cultures like the first one I got and that one was grown emmersed which I attributed to the melt and no recovery too. I'm not sure what var the ones from him are. Do you?

The other tanks look good too. Actually your catfish setup looks very much like a tank that i WAS GOING TO GROW MY l183'S (sorry for the caps, im not erasing. Pinkies tired) out in. But after having them in the spawning tank for this long and them doing great in there plus thinking about removing 50+ 2" pleco fry from the amazon biotope I created I decided to leave them be. Plus when I got my Scleromystax Barbatus the grow out tank was perfect so that's where they are and loving every second of it (as far as I can tell, at least they aren't dieing)!


----------



## chad320

Yep. They only last a few weeks so you have to get while the gettins good. They sell for about $50 a Lb. if you are into that sort of thing. As for the cats, thanks for the plug with Larry. Its looking like ill get the L-134s and L-333s. Im so freakin excited!! This cat tank is for one or the other. The other will probably end up in the 29g jungle tank I just posted  Ill get some pics up of the morels when I find some. Hopefully Thurs. or Fri.


----------



## bsmith

chad320 said:


> Yep. They only last a few weeks so you have to get while the gettins good. They sell for about $50 a Lb. if you are into that sort of thing. As for the cats, thanks for the plug with Larry. Its looking like ill get the L-134s and L-333s. Im so freakin excited!! This cat tank is for one or the other. The other will probably end up in the 29g jungle tank I just posted  Ill get some pics up of the morels when I find some. Hopefully Thurs. or Fri.


Heck yeah, get your wild mushroom sale on! Cant be too different than shipping plants, its only a fungi. 

I was wondering if you and Larry ended up putting anything together. How many of what did you end up going with? Ill also tell you that he is an invaluable source of info with these (or any as far as im concerned) catfish. I would say his wisdom was instrumental in me having the L183 fry in my tank. His messages are long and sometimes go a bit off track but believe me, there is some sage info in there that can be taken to the bank.


----------



## chad320

Larry is an invaluable source of info. I looked over his stuff and he falls into the genius category. Im honored to recieve some of his fish. Im getting 3 of each to start until my pocket books says different for more  I am really getting into the cats. Like collectoritis style  Are you up for any trades on your L-183s? LMK what you are looking for, we might be able to strike a deal for a few.


----------



## bsmith

You know I cant resist a good trade! I really like the L134's due to their more compact size. I guess I just have a thing for plecos that stay smaller.


----------



## chad320

Hey B, I just checked the morel board and a few people from St louis found some today. They are up, you just gotta find em!

And yes, the peckoltias are awesome!


----------



## chad320

Here is the 29g again, cropped and fixed to show more of its true colors. Although its still pretty brighty


----------



## ADA

Nice Nature setup..


----------



## Gatekeeper

Catfish tank is sweet. No plants at all? Even some shade plants like lily's and floaters?


----------



## nonconductive

really digging the catfish tank.


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys. The catfish tank has a few plants. Some crypts, a sword, and some not-so-dwarf sagitaria sublata. I am trying my hardest to keep the sandy bottom open for corys and banjo cats. I would like some moss on the wood but it would be less for plecos to chew on. Probably L-134 leopard frog plecos.


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Thanks guys. The catfish tank has a few plants. Some crypts, a sword, and some not-so-dwarf sagitaria sublata. I am trying my hardest to keep the sandy bottom open for corys and banjo cats. I would like some moss on the wood but it would be less for plecos to chew on. Probably L-134 leopard frog plecos.


Know what would look really sweet? BBA. Just sayin'.  I really like the penny wort in that tank. I didn't even notice it before. Liking the 29 gallon. What is housed in there?


----------



## .Mko.

wow fantastic moss  great job


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Know what would look really sweet? BBA. Just sayin'.  I really like the penny wort in that tank. I didn't even notice it before. Liking the 29 gallon. What is housed in there?


stop pushing your addictions, junky.:icon_wink


----------



## chad320

Haha, Sara, BBA is not the goal:hihi: And thanks .Mko. The 29g moss mess is the yellow shrimp tank. Theres a couple random Rummynose in there and an oto. Its a pretty lame tank for action. I put a dozen in there a couple months ago and one by one they have disappeared. I cant decide if I want to keep the yellows or get some fish in there  That tank is also home to a bunch of hard to find crypts like the 65g. What kind of fish do you think I should get for it? Maybe some apistos? IDK?


----------



## chad320

Completely off topic but funny as it gets...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hluDF9pqodQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## chad320

Triple post. Because im lame and nobody wants to comment on crazy hillbilly videos  So here she is tonight. The MM carpet is coming around and the new foreground crypts are starting to acclimate.
And a green eyed Taiwan Fire Red boy. Ive got a girl too but she was hiding.


----------



## bsmith

Im going to start calling you Lindsey or maybe Paris!


----------



## chad320

Lol, ive been called worse, thats for sure!


----------



## problemman

That video is ridiculous lol


----------



## chad320

Haha, glad you were entertained  I was out of ideas for a picture and my camera doesnt shoot video, so there you go.lol :hihi:


----------



## problemman

Lol. So I'm thinking about a emmersed setup?


----------



## chad320

Me too. Actually ive got one going. Just a few emersed crypts that didnt take submergent very well. Ideii most noteably but they just got started.


----------



## chad320

Here is some crappy close ups I tried to do on the crypts tonight.


----------



## sewingalot

And they say the Appalachian mountains bring they hicks out when clearly the Ozarks win in that video. And Chad, stop sending me that video. Take a hint. LOL.

That first crypt picture is gorgeous. Love the melting leave showing in the picture, too. Makes the tank look incredibly natural. Paris Chad, are you feeling neglected?


----------



## AoxomoxoA

Coffee just came out of my nose thanks! Those guys are AWESOME! Love me some bluegrass born & raised ya know...

Tank looks awesome brother!


----------



## chad320

Sara, everytime I see your avatar, that song plays in my head :hihi: I leave all melting or old leaves in there. The otos, plecos, shrimp, or snails will get them 

Hermit, Ima big fan. I was actually at that show and is how I located the video. We go to havest fest every year. Yonder Mtn. tears @ss all over the place


----------



## sewingalot

Chad, you are too much. I thought you'd be less of a ******* being in the midwest and all. Turns out you're more hick than me without the accent. Although.......did I mention there is one musical instrument I could actually play and it's a harmonica? :hihi:


----------



## chad320

I am a ******* I guess? No, I am. I am origionally from Arkansas. I play guitar, fiddle and mandolin bluegrass style so, yes, ima hillbilly  I have managed to lose the accent for the most part. Unless im drinking Jameson :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

ya'll come back now ya hear


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> ya'll come back now ya hear


Y'all quit lurkin now, ya hear? lol.


----------



## nonconductive

lol


----------



## sewingalot

Traitor. :flick: 

Shouldn't loose your accent, it makes you unique. Actually many people in this area have lost their accents. It's sad. Earl barely has one, will only occasionally say 'a' instead of 'ow' or 'o' that's it. Mine isn't always apparent, but gets worse when I'm nervous or animated. I have a thicker accent than most of my family cause I don't try and hide it. There is this misconception that the Appalachian accent equals idiocy, so most of my family and friends try to conceal/loose it. Me? Nah. I used to as a teenager, but now I embrace it. Although, I'll even admit my "i's" are funny sounding to me when I speak. However, I've been told it's impossible not to smile when I really get started.

Sorry for the off topic chatter. 

I like that you keep the melty leaves in the tank. Makes things happier to me.


----------



## chad320

Maybe this will draw out the lurker queen, Amy :hihi:

NINJA SARA: Trust me, people always tell me, "You aint from these parts are ya?" And this whole thread is nothing but off topic chatter with some pretty pictures of a planted tank slipped in once in awhile.


----------



## sewingalot

I'm sure she's in the background grinning at us. Have you noticed all the journals I frequent seem to be the ones with off topic chatter? And did you notice how many lurkers we have? I think we must be entertaining people out there. What do you think, AMY? :hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl

LOL you guy are hilarious!!!!! i had to send my better half off to work.. it took much longer then expected.. due to the 13 cm of snow we got over night!!! 

Amy

*i lurk lurk on all your threads..LOL*


----------



## chad320

Hey lOOk, we caught us a lurker :hihi: Now we should try to catch us a newb  Lets get all technical and scientific sounding and maybe one will respond out of confusion with a legitimare question :hihi: Naaahhhh....the off topic chatter is much more fun  How about the first newb to comment on this thread and PM me for my PP addy wins 20 nodes of Ranunculus innundatus? Ready, set, go....

And Sara, you dont qualify as a newb :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Ooooo......fresh meat! We _do _need to work on that. Here newbie, newbie, newbie!

And I do so qualify as a newb! If you take away all my senseless posts, I have a total of 3 fallacies, 2 misconceptions, and 5 outright lies on plant care. :biggrin:

Chad, are you still enjoying your layoff? Looks like it.


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> Ooooo......fresh meat! We _do _need to work on that. Here newbie, newbie,newbie!
> 
> Chad, are you still enjoying your layoff? Looks like it.


 The first part of your post had me in tears. Here newbie,newbie,newbie!:hihi: Hilarious!! As for the month long vacation with pay, er, uhhh, I mean layoff, yes its been a good time so far


----------



## problemman

I'm glad I already have ranniculus lol our I'd be all on it lol!


----------



## AoxomoxoA

lol I'll be the newb lurker but I'll pass on the inundatus, I'm already inundated with it:help:


----------



## chad320

HaaaHa!!! We caught us a newb in the same day!!! Thanks for playin Hermit! Dont be scared to toss in some off topic chatter:hihi: Lots of lookers and lurkers but not alot of talk. I bet I cant even get rid of my freebies


----------



## problemman

If you want chad ill take them if I have too lol


----------



## nonconductive

or you could give them to me, since i am in need of forground plants:icon_smil


----------



## problemman

Yah give them to non lol he does need a new plant


----------



## sewingalot

Looks like you'll bring out a lot of beggers *cough non-c cough* Although......he technically does count as a newbie since I just started pestering him into posting a few months ago, huh? 

Chad, that's how I used to call for kitty cats, it should work for newbies. Looks like it worked on dirtyhermit. 

Do you have a new picture to post? According to your rules, you need a new picture. Just sayin' How about one with dirty socks this time? :tongue:


----------



## chad320

Nonc, their yours for shipping. Shoot me a PM. I'd say there are at least 20 nodes. I think theyll look great in your tank too. They are nice plants but im squeezing them out for room issues. AKA, im outta room 

Sara, ill get you a dirty laundry pic tonight. Until then, Here newbie, newbie, newbie...


----------



## nonconductive

thanks chad! i appreciate it a whole bunch!


----------



## chad320

No problem. Im just glad to have the space back. There is a pic of them in the foreground of my 29g jungle tank. I got a bunch of crypts from Singapore today so I need some space for them. They have been in the mail 3 weeks and have melted down to rhizomes only so ill have to see how it goes for them.


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Sara, ill get you a dirty laundry pic tonight. Until then, Here newbie, newbie, newbie...


Failed on both attempts. Chad, I'm disappointed, lol. Where is my dirty laundry picture? I am going to bed crying tonight. :frown:


----------



## chad320

Crying? Oh boy, she put the sadness on me. Seriously, here are some pictures of the Aponogeton longiplumulosis from tonight. Shes pretty and dainty, although the halides heat will probably prevent her full glory:wink:This is the first day of bloom so we'll see how it goes  I just hope I have enough smiley faces and accentsfor a gianormous post like this:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

You have just talked me into looking for an Aponogeton for that pretty flower. Thanks for flaring back up my collectoritis, lol. That is beautiful. I woke up from my tear stained pillow to see sheer beauty of a lilac flower. So worth the tears of misery. 

Hey, I just thought of a way to pull out a newbie, Chad! The first newbie in good standing (and I mean like a person that joined more than a week ago but doesn't have more than 50 posts and no infractions) to post on your thread a funny anecdote or something more than "nice tank" can send me a pm and get a few downoi for the cost of shipping. What do you think about that idea? Here newbie, newbie, newwwwwwwwwwwbieeee! :biggrin:

Beautiful pictures, Consistentlyhad! Thank you for sharing. Best ones I've seen in a while. Especially since they aren't blurry like someone who will remain nameless......Jethro


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow I never knew that _Aponogeton_ could come with that pretty blue flower!


----------



## chad320

Yeah. I was expecting a stringy white one and was shocked to say the least when I first saw it.

Sara, thats a great way to attract one. Everybody likes Downoi  Devin is a new poster to the thread but unfortunately doesnt qualify as "new" :hihi:


----------



## problemman

I just had my apongeton bloom yesterday to!


----------



## chad320

Must be the season. What kind is yours Brad? I also have 3 ulvaceus in bloom and the flowers look the same as yours.


----------



## problemman

Its ulvacious. Im figuring my boivnianus will bloom soon too


----------



## macclellan

I'm annoyed. I grew that plant from nothing and kept it for over a year and nothing. I send it to you and it gives you beautiful blooms straight away. There's no justice in this world. I hope it goes into dormancy and melts after flowering and that all your future offspring are bowlegged, lol.


----------



## chad320

Haha, Thanks Mac. You just needed to do random fertilization, let your filter run dirty for a couple months and not change any water until it was damn near green  Thats the secret to getting blooms :hihi: Oh, and dead newt juice works too.

Seriously, I still blame this clay that ive been using. Plants that wouldnt do much for me before are growing like mad in this tank.

Brad, if your bovivinanus blooms please post a pic here or at your place. I wanna see that one but I killed mine with a heater Awesome plant!


----------



## peyton

Those are some beautiful flowers! I've never seen apongeton bloom.


----------



## chad320

Thanks peyton. I think you win the lurker award for the whole site with just 3 posts in 4 years:hihi: PM sewingalot for your prize. Glad we could break the silence for you


----------



## sewingalot

Chad, eh?  What is great about Peyton is the fact we are practically neighbors! Milton's only about 30 minutes from here.


----------



## JamesHockey

my aponogeton bloomed yesterday also!


----------



## problemman

Chad if your apong goes to seed collect me some! I would totally love to grow some out! I got a friend that did this with the ones I have and the madagascar lace. I think I might try getting one of those in....want one? That's if I'm good at growing it lol


----------



## nonconductive

i had one spread seeds through my 125. i was finding babys popping up everywhere for what seemed like a month.


----------



## problemman

So I take it they are easy to grow from seed? Lol


----------



## nonconductive

i didnt do anything special, or even notice the seeds had dropped. they were growing on everything, wood, other plants, rocks. etc. I didnt know what they were until i grew one up a little bit.


----------



## problemman

Cool. I'm going to watch this one. 

You getting this chad?! Lol


----------



## chad320

:icon_lol:Yep, yep, gotcha!! I would gladly share some seed/plantlets. I really dont think we'll get that far though. They are growing right under the metal halides and are more likely to get cooked than go to seed. IDK if you have even been close to a MH bulb but you could have a hotdog roast next to them while they're on 

Sara, thats cool that you know peyton/Milton. We finally got a newb to post and you already know them.

And FWIW, its nice to come check your thread and see that there are 7 posts while you were gone. I guess I should keep my big yapper shut more often :hihi: I need to do a little tank work tonight and a trim and will try to post a pic when I get done. The crazy pennywort grew about a foot and a half this week and it looks like the fish are running out of room. There are about 5-6 pieces that long.

Nonc, I didnt get your plants out today, I was too busy, but will get them out to you tomorrow. Well, thats worded wrong. I guess I wasnt technically busy doing anything other than running around the countryside, but I wasnt home so....yeah, tomorrowroud: Nonc, do you have any use for some extra peacock moss or frogbit or pennywort? Its shave and a haircut night and that stuff is compost if you dont need any.


----------



## problemman

Y not move the flower away from the mh then?


----------



## chad320

Ill try. I did get some red melon swords to put up plantlets a few years ago so we'll see I guess. I have another longiplumulosis in another tank as well. I hope it flowers. Then I could pollinate the two with a paintbrush. The second one will make it past the lighting for sure.


----------



## bsmith

You know what would look dope in your tank.... Echinodorus Aflame. IMO.


----------



## problemman

Amen!


----------



## peyton

chad320 said:


> Thanks peyton. I think you win the lurker award for the whole site with just 3 posts in 4 years:hihi: PM sewingalot for your prize. Glad we could break the silence for you


 Yeah, I think I registered here just to post a local aquarium club I was trying to start. I've used this site for a lot of reference over the years though. Now that I'm here I'd like to say you guys seem much more friendly than some of the other sites. Some of them seem down right snooty and sometimes when they reply to my questions their answers make me feel stupid lol.


----------



## chad320

peyton said:


> Yeah, I think I registered here just to post a local aquarium club I was trying to start. I've used this site for a lot of reference over the years though. Now that I'm here I'd like to say you guys seem much more friendly than some of the other sites. Some of them seem down right snooty and sometimes when they reply to my questions their answers make me feel stupid lol.


I have to agree on the kindness here too. There are alot of people that just want to learn and dont need belittled in the process. Keep hanging around us peyton and we'll make you feel smart :hihi:

Brandon, the sword is cool but im reserving a whole tank for that portion of collectoritis. I dont think it would have the room in here. Im pulling crypts out already to make more room and this tank is only 3 months old. It is an excellent plant, but it will ahve to wait for its own room. Maybe when I set up this 125g ill do a swords tank. There are so many cool varieties but they are mostly big. Ive got 3 already but am forced to grow them emergent for lack of room.


----------



## sewingalot

Chad, I didn't know Peyton for long, just a few hours, lol. He'd already contacted me about trading plants. I'm excited though! Already got the husband on notice that we are making a day trip for a swap, haha!



peyton said:


> Yeah, I think I registered here just to post a local aquarium club I was trying to start. I've used this site for a lot of reference over the years though. Now that I'm here I'd like to say you guys seem much more friendly than some of the other sites. Some of them seem down right snooty and sometimes when they reply to my questions their answers make me feel stupid lol.


Consistentlyhad is the snooty one, just so you know. He's a total pain in the hind section don't you know? :icon_mrgr Seriously, you can't find anyone dumber than me on this site, so you can ask any questions you like. If someone gets mean with you here, we'll kick them into shape. 



chad320 said:


> I have to agree on the kindness here too. There are alot of people that just want to learn and dont need belittled in the process. Keep hanging around us peyton and we'll make you feel smart


True dat. 

Chad, I need to get with you soon and work out a deal on that magic clay and some peacock moss. Did you use it place of the other clay typically used?


----------



## chad320

Anytime on the clay. It proves to work good for limestone loving crypts. Blackwatercrypts like the peat side better.  So keeping up with picture pages here...
1) Flame tetra
2)Blonde neon
3)Red snails, They love each other 
4)MH fried aponogeton flower
5) The back left looking thruogh the front right


----------



## problemman

Poor flower! I hope we still get seeds!  

My second one opened up for me all from one plant









Oh and I need the clay lol


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> 4)MH fried aponogeton flower


Now that my dear is a beautiful flower! :icon_mrgr Can I have some popcorn?


----------



## chad320

:hihi: That flower didnt last long did it? I figured that with the halides being as hot as they are. I do have seed in my 29g from an ulveceus that I just saw last night. Hopefully the longiplumulosis puts up multiple stalks like the other ones did so I get another shot at it. Ill zip tie it back from the lights next time  Any how, here is a FTS from last night that I forgot to post.:thumbsup:


----------



## sewingalot

Or put a plastic baggie over it? Then watch the baggie catch fire, lol. Nice full tank shot.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, it would melt the baggie for sure. I think I could get it far enough out the back and zip tie it loosely to one of the return lines. As for the FTS, you'll notice that im pulling alot of bigger crypts from the foreground to make room for somewhat of a carpet and some shorter crypts to try to get both more variety and a sense of depth to this scape. The crypts in the front just got too big too fast. I putting in some shorter, harder to find crypts. Hopefully they grow slow and dont need pulled in three months as well.


----------



## nonconductive

looks nice chad, cant wait to see what you do with the front.


----------



## sewingalot

What kind of crypts are you thinking about using? Oh, and since you are a crypt type person, do you do anything special when converting over crypts to submersed? I have an emersed crypt I want to put in my tank later this week, but I don't know if I need to cut off the leaves or just let them melt. In other words, does it mess with your water parameters?

Looking forward to the changes.


----------



## chad320

I dont really do anything special. Its a crypt tank so it has MTS, a bit of peat for the blackwater species and a bit of clay on the bottom for the limestone loving ones. If I put in emmersed crypts I let them melt. If the leaves are giant and likely to cause a problem, I take them out. A huge melt can ruin a tank but adding them a few melts at a time is pretty darn easy. The foregroud is in and now all I have to do is wait a year for these to grow in. You thought crypts were slow growing, get some rare ones. One leaf a month like Noncs anubias :hihi:


----------



## problemman

Sara you should be able to just put it right in the water. Think about them when they go from the "dry" season to the flooded season. They still melt but it shouldnt do to much to your water. Snails will love it as extra food.


----------



## chad320

Haha, ninja at 3:34 AM!!!!


----------



## chad320

Brad, how are your crypts doing? Any signs of new leaf growth yet?


----------



## problemman

Chad they are already have several leaves each. I found on crypt that got in with the tropica...going to pull it out to take a better look


----------



## problemman

chad320 said:


> Haha, ninja at 3:34 AM!!!!


Totally didn't notice lol


----------



## chad320

Yeah, I sent some green geckos too. You'll be able to tell the difference quickly when you get some mature leaves. Those Tropicas are bullated pretty heavy and very maroon with pink bottoms. The geckos will be green/bronze with new leaves almost yellow.


----------



## problemman

Sure you didn't slip a rare in lol


----------



## chad320

I dont really remember to be honest. You can tell the affinis from the red veining and green leaves. The main vein going through the leaf will be blood red on the newest ones.


----------



## Gatekeeper

True Gecko has an almost neon green leaf with a red underside.










The foreground is the gecko. This is not photo enhanced, that is their true coloration when healthy and mature. (you can't see the red here because of the angle of the shot)

In the back of this same photo is the crypt wendtii hybrid that is sometimes sold as "gecko" inadvertently (just because of the pink underside), but you can clearly see the difference.


----------



## problemman

I just got one that had the red center....and lime green leaves


----------



## chad320

Thanks Glenn. Mine are too far in the jungle to get a good pic. About the best I could do is clip a leaf and take a pic of that. Trust me, ive tried to get some pics of them. Glenn, do yours ever have bullated leaves? Mine do in high light, but dont in this tank because they are so shaded.


----------



## problemman

Chad the new ones I just got are bulleted.


----------



## peyton

I like the looks of the crypt "gecko". Does it stay fairly small?


----------



## chad320

Ummm...complicated question. I bought and recieved "Green Gecko" three times and got three different plants each time. they are a Wendtii variety if you are farmiliar with those. I would say a medium crypt of about 6" average height for the big bullated ones and 4" average height. Ill go try to get a pic of all three varieties that I was sold as "Green Gecko"


----------



## Gatekeeper

chad320 said:


> Thanks Glenn. Mine are too far in the jungle to get a good pic. About the best I could do is clip a leaf and take a pic of that. Trust me, ive tried to get some pics of them. Glenn, do yours ever have bullated leaves? Mine do in high light, but dont in this tank because they are so shaded.


I had them in metal halides for a short time and I guess to some degree they did get a pucker, but nothing extreme. I find it to be more of a delicate looking plant, subtle yet vibrant. I think the natural venation of the plant mimics the puckered bulate look so I can see why you would say this. But I never examined them close enough nor ran my fingers over them to see.



chad320 said:


> Ummm...complicated question. I bought and recieved "Green Gecko" three times and got three different plants each time. they are a Wendtii variety if you are farmiliar with those. I would say a medium crypt of about 6" average height for the big bullated ones and 4" average height. Ill go try to get a pic of all three varieties that I was sold as "Green Gecko"


I can say that my gecko never gets higher than 4" to 5" in height. I have been carrying this strain for about 3 years now and it all originated from Ghanzanfar in emersed form. This does not mean it can't since these wendtii variants can get pretty mutated I think over time depending on who has them and in what conditions.

I can say that this species died off severely on me and quite quickly not long after that photo I posted. Luckily I had harvested a portion of it and gave it to a fellow club member who kept it thriving. 

I think as you have pointed out Chad, there are many "clones" that have been sold off as Gecko only to be a variant. I have caught quite a few people here selling hybrids as Gecko and made them change it. 

Sometimes its good to be green...LOL! (Sometimes its not though either!)

Chad, I am most certain you have it and to be honest, I think I remember seeing it in one of your photos and actually saying "oh wow look, he has the real stuff".


----------



## chad320

Well them maybe you can help me. If you got yours from GG then they were labeled correctly. Here are the three varieties that I have. These are mature leaves from mature plants so you get an idea of the size difference in the plants. Notice that the one on the left is bullated nicely with a bronze/red mix. The middle one is ribboned on only the outmost edges, and the right one looks alot like a mutant green to me. The bottoms of the first two are vivid pink in person. The camera doesnt quite capture the colors. What do you think, or whos who? lol


----------



## Gatekeeper

Man! You got me! The one on the far right matches mine, but you got me. That coloration is incredible. Has to be variants.

We really need to put one of each emersed and let them roll out spathes. only way to know.


----------



## chad320

Thats my thoughts exactly. Three COMPLETELY different crypts. I wish Adam, GG, or AaronT would chime in  They have more emersed experience than I do. Maybe one of them has both submerged and emergent growing?


----------



## problemman

Ill get a picture of mine shortly to see what you too think


----------



## chad320

Gatekeeper said:


> We really need to put one of each emersed and let them roll out spathes. only way to know.


My luck i'd spent a year growing the emersed only to find out they all three have the same spathe


----------



## Gatekeeper

chad320 said:


> Thats my thoughts exactly. Three COMPLETELY different crypts. I wish Adam, GG, or AaronT would chime in  They have more emersed experience than I do. Maybe one of them has both submerged and emergent growing?


Yea, I have had mine in both forms. But your submerged growth in three forms is just incredible. I have had bullated like that, but not the as strong red as that which is what led me to the hybrid determination. 

Aaron is still around. I just bought plants from him yesterday. LOL.



problemman said:


> Ill get a picture of mine shortly to see what you too think


Please do.


----------



## chad320

Hybrid is a possibility for sure. I dont even want to get into the 'bronze' or 'red' mutants I have around here  I have about 10 different crypts sold to me as "Wendtii variety" that are completely different looking when mature.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Chad, see my journal. I posted up a photo of one that I can't id. I am not even sure where half of these plants came from to be honest.


----------



## legomaniac89

If I could only choose one of those to be the real gecko, it'd have to the be the one on the left. The other two could easily be the same plant just grown under slightly different conditions, but the only way to tell for sure is to flower them. The _Cryptocoryne wendtii_ species as a whole is so freaking variable, I've all but given up trying to ID them without a spathe attached 

And yes, I was one of those who sold the "Hybrid" as "Green Gecko" at one point. I received it as "Green Gecko" and never bothered to look that closely at it, I guess. I know the difference now lol.

BTW, if you get runners from these 3, I'd be more than happy to throw them in my emersed tanks to see what happens.


----------



## chad320

I was thinking the one on the left resembled the discription of gecko the best. I do have runners of all 3 and would gladly send them to you. Would you trade? I have mine listed on post #58. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Really???? I am amazed. Is it possible I mixed up my own stock at one point, or possible I just never got it to its full potential? Now I need to pull one for my emersed. LOL.


----------



## chad320

Well if it helps at all these all came from the same tank and the leaves were all mature leaves. Even emersed crypts are hard to ID. Want to thicken the plot? Ill post up pictures if my three clearly different balansaes. :hihi: Gimme a minute.


----------



## chad320

Here you go. We have three completely different balansaes here. These are not weird high light leaves or any special ones. These are all just regular mature leaves. The whole plant puts out leaves like these. They dont change with age like some crypts do. Start to finish. They speak for themselves though so ill shut up


----------



## Gatekeeper

Not sure that's all balansae. Top one looks like spiralis and I am sure one of those is retrospiralis. No?

I have a plant that looks like the middle, not sure what it is. The real balansae is a larger leaf than these.


----------



## problemman

Here are my new geckos
Leaf of a large one

















Plants

























These all just came in and are from the same source.


----------



## macclellan

Recall that balansae is just one form of C. crispatula... there are others, like flaccidifolia (which is commonly mis-sold/labelled as retro/spiralis.


----------



## chad320

macclellan said:


> Recall that balansae is just one form of C. crispatula... there are others, like flaccidifolia (which is commonly mis-sold/labelled as retro/spiralis.


Yes, I remembered that it was a variety of another but I couldnt recall which one at the time. Thanks. So which is which? And how come I still dont have regular balansae? Lol. Anyone got the "real" one shoot me a PM for a trade 

Brad, your gecko looks exactly like them one I posted on the left hand side. My plants are identical to yours other than slightly more bullation which is probably just light or ferts.


----------



## problemman

I'm hoping they stay like this. They are going to be my center piece plant


----------



## macclellan

The one in the middle looks like the real deal. It has those red stems.


----------



## legomaniac89

chad320 said:


> Hre you go. We have three completely different balansaes here. These are not weird high light leaves or any special ones. These are all just regular mateure leaves. The whole plant puts out leaves like these. They dont change with age like some crypts do. Start to finish. They speak for themselves though so ill shut up


I'm thinking that bottom one is actually _C. crispatula var. crispatula_. Same species as _C. balansae_, but a different morph. The others may be the real _C. balansae_, just with less bullation than normal. The one with the red midvein could also be a morph of _C. spiralis_.


----------



## chad320

OK. Lets add to the confusion here while im at it. Man is my plantlist cockeyed now :hihi: The dark one here was sold to me as Wendtii 'bronze' and mearures 16" tall. The other one is usteriana, right? Lol. Also 14" tall. The second pick is an underside shot of the leaves. Again with the red not so red in the pic.


----------



## chad320

And here we have three colors of undulata. All three of these are about 15" tall. A green, red, and bronze if you will. They look like wendtii here but the height and that they all have that green sheen on the leaf, which I understood as a tell tale sign of its ID. All mature and all sold to me as undulata. The first two pics are top and then the undersides. The second pair of cryps is two forms of walkerii. The bigger one is walkerii x walkerii and the second one is walkerii x luscens. Again the top sides then the undersides.


----------



## problemman

Chad your making this fun lol


----------



## chad320

Haha, glad youre have a good the with lame plant pics  You'll be happy to see one of the ones you got. Here are my two favorite crypts ATM. The top leaf is Tropica at 6-8" and mature and keei at 4-5" and mature. Both are heavily bulllated and very colorful. Again the camera doesnt catch that.Again with the flip sides.


----------



## problemman

God I so want a keei!.how much do you want for one lol


----------



## chad320

To be blunt, not for sale. Trades only  I am interested in one of your green geckos that you posted up just to see if it grows the same as mine in the same setup. They are VERY similar and I like to test them out. Anyway, for your viewing pleasure, more science(you have to say "science" with a lisp):hihi: Here are more leaves. The top one is pondtederiifolia. Its about 16". the middle is ciliata at 8-10", and the bottom is what was sold to me a noritoi. I think its moehlmanii. Its about 4-5" tall and looks immature.IDK? These are the mean greens. They mostly grow big and add that bright green contrast to the tank.


----------



## problemman

Thigh-enthse lol


----------



## problemman

Btw you got a deal let them get established and make sure they are alive and I'm totally trading you!


----------



## chad320

Haha. Freakin crypt nerds spilling their thigh-enthse on you:hihi: I got more, dont temp me I am getting low though. Alot of the harder to find stuff ive only had a little while and arent good examples of mature plants so the shots will be a little worthless for ID purposes.


----------



## chad320

Here are two different nuriis. One, I assume regular nurii? 6" and a blood red stem. Not bullated at all. The other is from GG and is phang mutated. Very pinkish and medium bullation. It lays low, because i gave it room, and only gets about 6" tall. Again with the top and bottom shots. Again mature plants putting out runners. The bottom one im taking the "lost" card on. Both were sold to me as usteriana. The top leaf is a leaf ive already showed as usteriana. The bottom plant is only about 8".


----------



## chad320

And since no one is up in the middle of the night except unemployment me, here is a picture of a couple of over-achievers. They are feeling not-so-skinny like me. I dont expect any babies with the menagerie of hungry mouths in here, but they are dropping eggs for Easter


----------



## problemman

I'm not unemployed and I'm up.i just work second shift lol

I want nurii as well! Ooooo lol ill give you my florida sunset to see if its real! Please?


----------



## chad320

I got a couple little runners of each. Sure i'll trade you srtaight up for your sunset and a piece of the crypt in the second pic you posted to see if its gecko or not. PM me your addy and we'll swap it in the morning


----------



## problemman

Pmed yah bud with something else


----------



## problemman

Pmed


----------



## chad320

Brad has a trade..woot, woot!!!


----------



## problemman

i must get my hands on more of your crypts! im getting together a game plan! bwah hahaha


----------



## Gatekeeper

You guys are too much! Those are some wild crypts. The variations are of the charts. Good stuff!


----------



## bsmith

Aaron sold me the noritoi so I'm inclined to believe it's what it is. Unless that came from someone else.


----------



## chad320

bsmith said:


> Aaron sold me the noritoi so I'm inclined to believe it's what it is. Unless that came from someone else.


I couldnt remember who that particular one was from. I believe it is the one you sent. Its tagged as noritoi unless I discover something different. Then it will be another variant


----------



## bsmith

What pics of Noritoi and Moehlmanii are you using? Everything I found while searching for Noritoi shows the submersed leaves looking like the plant I have


----------



## chad320

I usually reference bastmeijers crypt pages. It would be useful to have a better source for sumerged leaves. You got a suggestion? If you got it from aaronT then its most likely correct. I would like a better guide for the rest of these mutants. Sorting them out is a PITA and alot that I have are noids.


----------



## problemman

Chad I'm totally getting myself a couple tanks to start emmersed growing crypts for everyone. Don't you have an emmersed setup?


----------



## chad320

Yes. I have a few nursery flats with tall humidity domes on them. Its mostly rare mosses. I just put in 3 C. ideiis because they werent enjoying the submerged life.


----------



## problemman

How do you know if the crypt is able to stay under water long term?


----------



## chad320

Haha. Research them one by one. If I find they are risky submerged I give them the plunge and wait and watch. If they arent putting up a new leaf in a month I send them to the emmersed set up to get bigger. Then I try again with the bigger plant.


----------



## problemman

I got a cordata rosn what ever that only has one leaf and really won't grow much more. Thinking emmersed


----------



## bsmith

Never seen one Emmersed but when grown in low-medium light they show the pretty pink veineation.


----------



## problemman

Well this is the one I got from you and its not done much. I got one small leaf that is ugly and I have it tucked under a blyxa right now.


----------



## chad320

Give that dude some light and a dirtball


----------



## problemman

I have no dirt balls lol


----------



## chad320

Make some. Take dirt from your yard, add a little water and roll it into marble sizes and freeze them. Easy as (mud)pie


----------



## problemman

Ew I might get dirty lol jk I should do that. Soon


----------



## chad320

Here is a shot of some aponogeton seed...


----------



## problemman

Yay! I want one when they grow!


----------



## chad320

Really? Theyre yours. All of em if you want. I got a few of these already and they hog up some room so I sure dont want anymore. I'll let them grow for now and see what we get.


----------



## chad320

Can one double post and spam ones own thread you ask?(you did?) For those of you wondering who you are talking to here is a picture that came out tonight that I really like. This is my daughter Savanna(6) learning to family jam  and big ol' me :hihi:


----------



## problemman

Chad that is bout what I thought you would of looked like! Your daughter is such a cutie! Does she know guitar well yet?


----------



## chad320

She is only 6 so she can do a few things. She wants to be a rock star like every other kid but she wants to be one in 5 minutes. No patience these punks :hihi: But she does WILLINGLY practice and does well in spurts. Adisyn is 8 and shes a picker. She got the whole intro to a song in about 15 minutes. These kids dont have a TV. They have fishtanks, a phone, and a computer. They spend alot of time "bored" like most kids and do what I do. The last pic was of Savanna. This one is of Adisyn, practicing some slides...


----------



## Gatekeeper

Cute kids! Same age as my kids and mine are "bored" too. 

Did you teach them how to play? Do they take formal lessons? My daughter has shown interest in playing guitar and I was thinking of signing her up.


----------



## nonconductive

chad thats awesome they play guitar. make sure they stick to it! My kid loves to come pound on my synths when my back is turned, then when they make a noise he asks me "what was that?"


----------



## AoxomoxoA

Niceroud: & btw bro, you're really not fat as you keep implying. Trust me cuz I know some fat people. Also I saw some on tv.


----------



## chad320

I bought them a good quality kids guitar and let them show the interest. No formal lessons yet. It seems when you force a kid to do something they instantly hate it. They get lessons from me when inspired, which is when I play mine.

@hermit, I just feel supersized after being off work and putting on 15 lbs.


----------



## problemman

Try 40 lbs! Yah I use to be skinny too lol


----------



## nonconductive

yea i agree whats with all the fat talk?


----------



## problemman

Ugh oh chad isn't talking....where did you go?


----------



## chad320

Chad had a busy night with friends, with my little ones, and with my GF. My insomnia has sparked my interest in posting I also have a busy few days ahead so Happy Easter everyone!!!! May be some pics on Monday.


----------



## sewingalot

Chad, your daughters are beautiful. That is awesome they can play the guitar. And if you think you are fat......you are silly. LOL. Do I need to send you a picture of me from a few years ago when I was my heaviest? You'll feel tiny, guaranteed. 

By the way, you look like a relative of mine. Are you sure we aren't related? Happy Pascha!


----------



## chad320

Mmm...Pascha. I like my pascha with garlic bread and salad :hihi: Have a great Easter weekend!!! Anyone wanting to send me an Easter gift, I like robin eggs


----------



## problemman

I use to eat those till I was sick! Now im a peeps fan!


----------



## sewingalot

Chadrick, where are pictures? It is a new page, days have passed and I am sure you have dirty laundry floating around the house just begging for a snapshot. (Hope you had a good Easter weekend!)


----------



## chad320

Ill get some up tonight. Just waiting for the halides to go out for the day. They mess up pics pretty bad  I had a great Easter and I hope the same for you and yours  Today was also my first day back to work so im pretty beat down. Of all things I expected to hurt today(arms, back, etc..) its my feet. Guess I got used to sitting on the couch and not standing on my feet for 10 straight hours.:hihi:


----------



## chad320

Here is a FTS, my "TV" a mini pellia tank, and the 29g jungle extras tank.


----------



## nonconductive

nice pics chad, really like the last one.


----------



## chad320

Thanks! Sadly the last pic is my collectoritis tank. Minus the stems of course  those go in a different collectoritis tank:hihi: I just trimmed all of the moss so it looks a little ratty in the pic.


----------



## TwoStrokeKing

Amazing tanks! Keep up the good work!


----------



## sewingalot

Chad, like pothos much? I like that you trim it like that and don't let it get stringy. My husband has one at work that I planted for him and the leaves are bigger than my hands. Want me to send you some when he brings it home for the summer? Tanks are looking good. Who set up the second one? I really like how it blends with the room. Wanna come down this summer and decorate my house for us? I'll feed you poor man's steak and eggs. :biggrin:

How about a close up of the second tank?


----------



## chad320

Poor mans steak and eggs for dinner  Oh, sorry had to comment on the food first:icon_wink Yes, the excessive pothos was a save from my mom who was going to throw it out. Now its everywhere. I need to get ahold of Devin for some more emergent stuff sooner or later. The way its situated is cool with me. Its a few steps up from the beer can and pizza box statues in college:hihi: Ill quit flapper jabberin(say that one fast ) and get on with the pic. Sorry about the exposure, this is the first time ive tried to photograph this tank up close. And you would have to ask on waterchange night


----------



## bsmith

That's a lot if moss cuzz and you know that I have found moss to be about the only place in my tanks that hair algae like to grow. Ever noticed that?


----------



## chad320

Thats the fuzz cuzz  This stuff may look pretty in the picture but its a tweezer battle. So far I have picked out Taiwan moss, X mass, pellia, subwassertang, rose moss, notocyphus, and fissidens. It is a constant clado battle with a chop stick and it gets BBA if you dont "Vacuum" it with a small siphon hose. Hows that for fun?:hihi: On the other hand, notice the airstone? Thats my Co2 diffuser from the botched micro diffuser that I had to resort to until I get another. So the Co2 battle has not yet started. you can tell the mayaca is taking it pretty hard. as well as the MM. The substrate is inert flourite and Eco complete with nothing added except fish poo. The MM is about a month old and in a higher tech tank would be rooted in and strating to sprawl around. This stuff is barely starting to root. This tank is a baby and when I finally get it what it needs it will be good to go.


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, of course I ask on water change night. I want to make your life difficult. :hihi: Nice pellia. I have like a little bitty scrap of it that just sits there blinking at me. Not growing.

Other than the stems, the tank looks great. I don't know why, Chad, but I just don't like those stems in there. I like the driftwood layout.

Funny on the pothos. I got mine from my mom! Haha.


----------



## chad320

Oh boy, am I in trouble! This was supposed to be a minimalist scape and it looked too bare so I added the stems. My GF glared at me and reminded me of it and said I wasnt capable of a minimalist scape :hihi: I said it would be fine, but its not is it? I cant say I ever really liked them but they too were a save from a LFS and I thought I could bring them back. But they just dont match this tank do they? Ill move them and put up a pic in a few days so you all can tell me whats missing. Somethings missing w/o a background and just the moss.


----------



## sewingalot

Hahahaha! You should listen to your girlfriend! :biggrin: I like it sans stems. I am not usually a minimalist (as we all know), but the stems just don't fit. Sorry to say. It kills me to criticize, so you must know I really like you as a friend if I'll tell you something negative, lol. I usually don't comment if I don't like something, but this one is bugging me too much. Must be a girl thing since your gf noticed it too. :hihi:

By the way, it's a new page, so I think by your description.........


----------



## chad320

Yep, ill get some pics up tonight when im bored  And thanks for the critique. I should listen to her more often but I think its my nature to assume shes wrong:hihi: Something im sure she appreciates. There was one other instance where she suggested something and I said no, but when you suggested it I went with it. Now shes really going to harrass me


----------



## problemman

I need new pictures lol I think you need some wild bettas for this tank


I need to get new pictures for mine too!


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Yep, ill get some pics up tonight when im bored  And thanks for the critique. I should listen to her more often but I think its my nature to assume shes wrong:hihi: Something im sure she appreciates. There was one other instance where she suggested something and I said no, but when you suggested it I went with it. Now shes really going to harrass me


Hahahaha, I do that too. What is funny is Earl knows most of you guys by my expressions, comments or laughter. I'll be giggling like a school girl and he'll say "Chatting with Kara again?" 

Tell your girl that I agree with her. :icon_mrgr And yes, you should listen to her. We aren't called the fairer sex just because of our stunning beauty.


----------



## chad320

Better late than never? Haha, busy weekend again


----------



## chad320

I finally got my pleco breeding caves done this weekend. Here are some shots of how I made them.
#1) 1 1/2" Black PVC pipe about 4" long
#2) The cap on the end. Spray painted with Krylon flat black
#3) DAP Black silicone to stick peat moss to
#4) Peat moss to roll siliconed tube in and for moss to grow on
#5) Peat moss covered tube


----------



## chad320

And the finished product, A moss covered spawning tube. I made two of them for the clown plecos in my 65g and 3 extras just because


----------



## SkyGrl

COOL!! what an awesome idea!!!


----------



## chad320

Thanks Amy. Im probably not the first to think of this, but it seems like it will work out ok. 1 1/2" PVC is recommended for breeding tubes, but I didnt want it to look too unnatural  I put them towards the back where they are viewable from the sides of the tank and you can barely see them


----------



## sewingalot

That is cool chad! I want some rolled in BBA please. :hihi: Actually, those would be amazing in a shrimp tank. You know I do have a birthday once a year.  Good work.


----------



## chad320

Im sure you could do them on a smaller scale for a shrimper tank. this is kind of a trial for me to see if they are going to hold up to the abuse of plecos eating around the sides of them


----------



## bsmith

I think those are great for a person who wants to breed their plecs in a display tank or perhaps doesn't have the room/funds/want to have a tank setup in the basement that they could care less about it's aesthetic appearance. Thankfully my 183's are happy in the plain old ugly ceramic ones. 

ps- tank looks good too.


----------



## sewingalot

I think I might try that sometime. What about getting a picture of them in the tank?


----------



## chad320

@ Brandon, Thanks, and that is exactly the point. I didnt want a visible tube in my display and there is no way to get the clowns out of here 

@ Sara, please hold off on trying this until you see if mine fails or not  I also recommend wasting a pair of rubber gloves, dish gloves, or exam gloves when smearing on the silicone. I knew better and made a mess of it anyway :hihi: As for pictures of them in the tank they are pretty well hidden. One I cant get a shot of because of the angle behind the driftwood. The other you can barely see. I can look into them with a flashlight to see the action. Or the snail poop if they dont like them  Here is a few shot of one of them hiding as the black dot with moss on top in both pics. This one is in the back right corner. Notice the balansae runners popping up along the glass in the first pic.


----------



## JCoxRocks

Man, you have gone crypt crazy!

J


----------



## sewingalot

If those hold up, I am definitely making some. You can barely see them in the tank! Fantastic job, Chad. As far as getting gloves, that would probably be wise. I was opening up a small thing of super glue and it exploded on my hands. I got this great idea to wash it off real fast. And we all know what happens when super glue hits water. I'm still picking it off. :hihi:

Shhhh! about that crypt runner. You are going to have beggers for it by sundown.


----------



## problemman

I got a new moss that I'm going to share with you chad. Don't know what it is









And ill take that runner...especially if is the red! Lol


----------



## Gatekeeper

that is a nifty breeding cave! I like it!


----------



## chad320

@JCox, Crypt crazy is an understatement :hihi: I am just hoping they dont get too thick before I get a chance to spread them out a bit in the new 125g.

@Sara, Did you stick your fingers together? lol. Super glue is fun like that. We used to do it to friends that passed out at parties back in my younger days 

@Brad, we are going to need a big box when we finally organise a trade  Give my stuff some time to grow out and you will get a nice variety pack.

@Glenn, Thanks. I just hope they work out like they are intended. I made up a few extras so if they do maybe I could send you a few.


----------



## Gatekeeper

chad320 said:


> @Glenn, Thanks. I just hope they work out like they are intended. I made up a few extras so if they do maybe I could send you a few.


Definetly! I just picked up BN's too.

I owe you still for the clay!


----------



## sewingalot

Chad, no I didn't. But I did superglue my wedding rings to my finger as a result. That was fun. Ahhh....the days I wish we wore our rings on the left hand. :hihi:

And by your standards, it is picture time.


----------



## chad320

Haha, I switched it to 40 posts per page. You are going to have to make a champions spammer effort to get the other 15 or so posts on this page. I think you can do it  Ahhh...nevermind, I take that back. I will post more pics. What do you want a picture of?


----------



## problemman

Chad forgot to mention my new beauty I got today....an aflame sword

I trade you one for the right plant lmao


----------



## chad320

Whoah!! Thats a pretty nice looking sword!! I want to get a nice sword collection going, but I just dont have the room. The ones that I have now are all in an emergent setup. Ugh, so many cool plants, so few tanks. lol.


----------



## problemman

These are still small so they would fit well in this tank.


----------



## chad320

Yes they would look good in this tank. Or any for that matter. Im trying my hardest not to squeeze any more plants into this scape. I have a feeling the ones in there already need more room than what they have got. Once they get giant this summer I will be fighting with it just to keep them all from stunting. *stares blankly in a dream* I could use a new sword tank :hihi:


----------



## problemman

The 125 perhaps?


----------



## chad320

Yes, that or if I combine a few of these other tanks for the 125 I could start a sword tank


----------



## problemman

Ugh oh why you tearing tanks down?


----------



## chad320

I wont really be tearing them down. I would just combine the plants from a few of them to fill out the 125. I can always find a use for an empty tank  One of them needs to be taken down and resealed along the top rim anyway. It leaks around the rim if you fill it all the way up. So now I have to top it up every few days instead of once a week. I think 5 seperate crypt tanks is too many look alike tanks anyway.


----------



## bsmith

chad320 said:


> I wont really be tearing them down. I would just combine the plants from a few of them to fill out the 125. I can always find a use for an empty tank  One of them needs to be taken down and resealed along the top rim anyway. It leaks around the rim if you fill it all the way up. So now I have to top it up every few days instead of once a week. I think 5 seperate crypt tanks is too many look alike tanks anyway.


I'm just going to put this out there, if you don't like is just send it right on back....

An unused tank would be very well used as a breeding setup for some L183 starlight plecos. I have about 6 left and would be happy to put a smokin deal together for you.


----------



## chad320

Ugh, Brandon, you know I want some of those bad. I just got back to work last week so let me get my responsibilities caught back up and we'll see if we can work something out. I am looking for a new place to move in w/my GF and she would kill me if I spend $$ on fish right now. All the good deals come along when im broke


----------



## bsmith

chad320 said:


> Ugh, Brandon, you know I want some of those bad. I just got back to work last week so let me get my responsibilities caught back up and we'll see if we can work something out. I am looking for a new place to move in w/my GF and she would kill me if I spend $$ on fish right now. All the good deals come along when im broke


Well congrats on getting back to work. Im sure it feels good, or not. 

You can always move down to St.Louis man. Im trying my hardest to recruit people in our hobby as much as possible. Unfortunately I have absolutely nothing to offer except for stellar conversation.


----------



## Karackle

wow dude, i don't know how I missed this tank before but it's gorgeous!!! 

I haven't read all the way through it, just checked out a few pictures (the first few and the last few) but I just wanted to tell you I love the tank! I'll catch up on the whole journal at some point once I'm done with finals  :biggrin:

and I definitely have to agree with everyone else, that breeding tube idea is great! roud:


----------



## sewingalot

Chad, do you ever sleep? Are you getting that 125 gallon from your friend?


----------



## chad320

Kara, Thanks and welcome to the jibber jabber pages :hihi:

Sara, Im alot like you and only get about 5 hours randomly. You will be pleased that I got a few good random shots last night. Gimme a minute and ill post them up.


----------



## chad320

Here are a few from last night, all from other tanks I have around here...

#1) The Aponogeton seed turning into a bulb
#2) Frogbit
#3) Giant Yamato shrimp next to a rilli shrimp
#4) Yellow shrimp on hairgrass
#5) Downoi finally starting to settle in with the algae


----------



## bsmith

"yellow shrimp on hair grass". 

Sounds like a horderve at a very expensive restaurant.


----------



## Karackle

jibber jabber pages, love it!!! :biggrin: Glad I found it!


----------



## chad320

bsmith said:


> "yellow shrimp on hair grass".
> 
> Sounds like a horderve at a very expensive restaurant.


I bet thay would be as good as sushi rolls 



Karackle said:


> jibber jabber pages, love it!!! :biggrin: Glad I found it!


 Yes Kara, my thread is 10% pictures and useful information. The other 90% is jibber jabber and spam for our own entertainment :hihi:


----------



## Karackle

chad320 said:


> Yes Kara, my thread is 10% pictures and useful information. The other 90% is jibber jabber and spam for our own entertainment :hihi:


More than fine with me, that is the most interesting kind of thread in my opinion (and as I've told Sara multiple times!!! :hihi roud: :biggrin:


----------



## chad320

Haha, there is a reason I nicknamed her "Spammingalot." But then, without her comments my thread would be lame and boring  With no humor.


----------



## AoxomoxoA

chad320 said:


> "Spammingalot."


lol:icon_lol: Sorry wish I had more jibber jabber to contribute, just too funny to pass up Chad. (sorry sewing, please don't become "banningalot":red_mouth)


----------



## bsmith

Here, 10% this 90% that whatever at least your thread stays near the top!

Your floaters also look better than any other I have seen. Pretty impressive, IMO.


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys. And hopefully Sara approves of us talking about her wonderfulness whil shes not online  I find that she will usually be impressed with your smiley using abilities at the very least roud: Shes cool like that  So she wont be :icon_mad: or :angryfire at us :icon_mrgr I hope :icon_conf I just hope shes getting some  so shes recharged and ready to post this evening :red_mouth

And thanks for the comment on the floaters. They serve a few purposes for me. Well, actually one. Algae. They block light and suck up ferts pretty quickly so they fix a few algae outbreaks around here. They get handed from tank to tank so sadly they are very healthy because of my amazing abilities to grow algae :hihi:


----------



## bsmith

My only experience with floaters is with RRF and I think I just had too much flow for it to handle cause it just wasted away. I keep Erios and other harder plants in the tank too.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, I think the real trick to good floaters is to have a bunch of them so they get "stuck" in the corners and are protected from the flow. If you only have a handfull they seem to waste away quickly from being pushed around. They really do good in stagnant emmersed setups too IMO.


----------



## Karackle

hahaha no she won't be :angryfire: she'll be :biggrin: when she feels the love! :hihi:

And I agree, your floaters are great!


----------



## chad320

Thanks Kara. OOoooohhhhh Saaaaarrrraaaa.....???? Are you done lurking yet?


----------



## sewingalot

You asked for it:

There once was a guy named Chad
who called me spammingalot and it made me a little sad
he showered me with so many smileys I couldn't get mad.
And don't worry, I won't ban anyone unless they are _really _bad.


And Chad, you are offline and you will probably miss me because I may be gone when you are back on. So HI!

Also, this is a new page, so where are the pictures? Wait, I'll give you a break and tell you this is a cute picture:









Nice to see the downoi is still living for you. And explain this rilli shrimp to me. Isn't it just a cherry shrimp missing coloring? (did I just cause shrimp keepers jaws to drop? )

Jealous on the apono bulb growing. I got one from our dear friend non-c and it is just sitting there like a little rock. Haha, but at least the shrimp are having fun rolling it around the tank.


----------



## chad320

Haha, thanks for the poetry  I can finally call myself blessed.

The rilli shrimp do look like cherries missing color in all the right spots. I didnt like them at first to well but they get alot cooler the longer they are here. I must be rubbing off on them :hihi:

The Downoi is finally starting to settle in and has even put out a few side plantlets. I hope to carpet that spot better but at this rate ill die first  The aponos are the last flowers that I showed pics of that are turning to bulbs now. I also got a couple from nonc and they both sprouted already  I cany believe BOTH sprouted. I have very bad luck with these things and would say I average 1 plant per 10 bulbs that I buy. But...thats my luck. I got some W/Cs to do tonight so if I have some extra time ill get some quick pics(NOT drive bys  ) Probably not much time for jibber jabber tonight either so ill quit pestering you.


----------



## sewingalot

Blessed or cursed? Hahahaha. Poor non-c and Kara are probably super jealous.  I don't understand you guys and downoi. It grows like a weed for me. Are you using any root tabs?

Or maybe they are rubbing off on you and making you more dorky? 

You suck. Mine is just sitting there staring at me. I think I am not patient enough. How long does it take? I picked the little guy up and it still feels like a bulb, so I am not too worried. At least it isn't rotting.

Figures. I get online and you aren't here. I bet everyone will scatter. I am starting to feel like I have a cold. :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Dang!!! I wrote up a big long post and it got deleted. 
Figures!, Right when I try to respond in kind 

Well, I got a few shots in  during WC night so here are some random shots from around the house...

#1)_ Ranislablaba Rostutootoo  (Thank you Sara for the correct scientific name 
#2) The catfish tank. Eagerly awaiting bSmiths L-183s 
#3) The new Hygro settlting in easily.
#4) FTS of the 65g.
#5) A top water, bright anubias shot of 'Barteri' flowering underwater.


----------



## sewingalot

You guys with anubias flowers!!!! Not fair at all. Hahaha. I never understood it. I tried for 2 years and nothing, not even a stalk. You must be talking about _Ranalisma rostrata_. Great plant, got it from Cardinal Tetra originally. Non-c can't say it either (and neither can I without googling) so I fixed my signature for us to learn.  Speaking of which, you reminded me I need to fertilize my tank upstairs so it will grow more. I love this plant. I call it baby blyxa. 

Nice full tank shot. I think it looks like it's grown a bit since the last FTS. Love the hygro pinnatifida. I am waiting to see if it survives in my tank before I take a picture. By the way, the placement is perfect!


----------



## chad320

The carpet is starting to come along but the newer crypts in the front a slow about adapting from emergent. Its looking like it could be a few more months for that action.

The Hygro is pretty cool for now I just hope it doesnt get giant too fast and need trimming all the time. I dont want it to shade out the crypts in there.

Thanks for putting the name of that plant in your sig. Im tired of googling it already 

Im surprised bSmith hasnt commented on the cat tank yet....


----------



## sewingalot

He will eventually comment. He's probably actually working and sleeping. :hihi: It'll be nice when the plants grow in front. You'll love/hate that hygro. It's doing quite well in my tank already throwing out a bunch of leaves. Imagine if I would actually fertilize consistently.


----------



## Karackle

dude your 65 is GORGEOUS! I love it!!! (i know i just said that the other day) I haven't had time to read back through everything, so can you just tell me, is this low light or high light and how much do you fertilize?

Also......are those long waffly leaves crypt balansae?


----------



## chad320

Ummm....its medium light? Haha, I dont really know. Id say its low light 10 hours a day but I give it SUPER high light for a few hours in the late evening via 2 Metal halides. I use the PPS-Pro fert routine rather loosely since nothing is really fast growing. Every other day at the least, everyday at the most. The long waffelly leaves are Balansae, one of three kinds in here. Unlees you are looking at the left side and thats Crinum natans. Im glad you like it  I was shooting for a low tech, easy care tank and ended up babying this thing


----------



## chad320

Here is some more distraction while my tank goes through some growing pains.
#1) The Yellow shrimp jungle(sorry B, moved the "on hair grass" part.)
#2) My crunchy tank. No Excel, crunchy plants only 
#3) My Asian, shrimp, collectoritis, Iwagumi, GSA tank.
#4) what happened to the kitchen counter, 3 tank in one mess :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

They all look real nice Chad. 

I like the rockscape in that third tank dude... maybe toss in some red & green stems to form a bush behind those rocks ie. bacopa sp. japan (lush green bush). That would look even better.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Speedie. Actualy there is bacopa 'Japan red', syngonoanthus, aromatica, mayaca, erio type 2, and paulstris in the back but it all got trimmed and replaced so it'll be a few weeks for some grow out  It is working out good for the first 'Iwagumi' style that ive tried. I still find it hard to stay out of the collectoritis :hihi:


----------



## chad320

I almost for got Nick, the 'flamingo is dead center slightly to the left and I finally got a bucephalandra slightly to the lower right.  Thanks Frank!!! :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Chad, do you even have room to eat in your kitchen?  I like the third one the best, but the others are very nice. Crunchy tank, huh? Nice description of downoi, it fits.


----------



## chad320

Its the crunchy tank for the Downoi, all the aponogetons, subwassertang, and pellia growing in it. All crunchy, non Excel plants  

Which one is the third one? The left or the right?

Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## nonconductive

those are some nice tanks chad! did those aponogeton bulbs do anything yet?


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> I almost for got Nick, the 'flamingo is dead center slightly to the left and I finally got a bucephalandra slightly to the lower right. Thanks Frank!!!


I'm blind. I can't see them. BTW the flamingo you gave me is slowly growing. IT'S ALIVE!!! 



chad320 said:


> Its the crunchy tank for the Downoi, all the aponogetons, subwassertang, and pellia growing in it. All crunchy, non Excel plants


Just stating my experience here Chad, but in my downoi tank I occasionally OD Excel in there and they're doing fine. Maybe they're not so crunchy after all? It did a number on the bba though


----------



## sewingalot

This one: #3) My Asian, shrimp, collectoritis, Iwagumi, GSA tank. I especially appreciate the GSA addition.  I agree with Nick on this. I've used excel in the past on downoi and it doesn't seem to mind it.

Wait.....did I just read you had BBA, Nick?


----------



## speedie408

I've never said I was immune to algae. I'm just OCD about ridding all things algae before taking pictures.


----------



## bsmith

Im still unsure about buce. It it like an anubis crypt hybrid that cost 15x as much. Convince me please, what am I missing here?


----------



## chad320

BOTH of the aponos sprouted and are about 2-3' tall already 

Yes, you can OD downoi. But it would wipe out the rest of the tank so  :hihi:
Trust me, I killed 95% of a 10g of pellia last spring 

As for the Buce, im not hooked. They are beautiful, yes. I'd love to do a species tank with them like crypts. But, no, they arent worth the $ yet IMO. I am just test driving this one to see if I want a bunch of them or not. It really depends on if it kicks out any babies in the next year or so. Then I might consider a few more. Otherwise, its just another plant for the crypt collection.


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> BOTH of the aponos sprouted and are about 2-3' tall already


dang! now i don't feel so bad. 

i found another pack of apono longisomething buried in the box the parva came in, but i had already mailed yours. so i kept one and put one in sara's box. mine hasnt done anything yet.:icon_conf


----------



## chad320

Cool!!!:hihi: I already got two longiplumulosis and they are giants. IDK if I have room for another. They are really awesome plants so I hope yours sprouts for you. If not, you can have one of mine. It'll make more room for more plants


----------



## Gatekeeper

How many tanks do you have running?


----------



## Karackle

tanks are looking awesome!!! I love them all, and I'm in awe of your photo taking skillzzzz :hihi: Seriously though, phenomenal pics dude!  And lovely tanks too of course!!!


----------



## chad320

Gatekeeper said:


> How many tanks do you have running?


I have 9 tanks inside for a total of about 216 gallons and 4 ponds for a total of 450 gallons and an emersed nursury flat. Too many, way too many.



Karackle said:


> tanks are looking awesome!!! I love them all, and I'm in awe of your photo taking skillzzzz :hihi: Seriously though, phenomenal pics dude!  And lovely tanks too of course!!!


Thanks, I try to take good pics then fix them so they look right. Speaking of which ill try to get some of the 65g up tomorrow


----------



## Gatekeeper

chad320 said:


> I have 9 tanks inside for a total of about 216 gallons and 4 ponds for a total of 450 gallons and an emersed nursury flat. Too many, way too many.


Wow. That is a lot of water. :icon_smil



> Thanks, I try to take good pics then fix them so they look right. Speaking of which ill try to get some of the 65g up tomorrow


I need to learn how to take pictures and do this "fix" thing.


----------



## nonconductive

yes chad, do tell.....


----------



## bsmith

I think im going to start a thread about how many gallons/tanks we maintain.


----------



## chad320

Gatekeeper said:


> Wow. That is a lot of water. :icon_smil
> 
> 
> 
> I need to learn how to take pictures and do this "fix" thing.


I load mine onto windows. When you are looking at the picture in windows there is a button on top called "fix". Click that and crop your picture. Then adjust color, exposure, saturation, ect. When you are done there is another botton called "file" Click that and rename it. That way when you go to upload pics here you can just go to "recently changed" and your fixed pics will be at the top of the list. Its a simple fix. Nothing matches up to a good quality camera though. I am super jealous of guys like speedie and macclellan who already have nice cameras and dont have to "fix" their photos.



bsmith said:


> I think im going to start a thread about how many gallons/tanks we maintain.


Do it. I would like to see who is addicted and whos a hobbyist :hihi: I fall into the uncontrollably addicted category


----------



## Karackle

well the pics come out lovely, I try to fix mine but they don't seem to come out as well. I think my old camera took better pictures, in fact, I think I might do an experiment because I have my old camera back from my mom....so when I get home, I'll take some pics with each camera and let you all judge (oops, sorry for the thread jack! :hihi


----------



## chad320

Please do Kara. I will be honest and let you know which one I like better. 

FYI, this whole journal is a giant thread jack :hihi: A little distraction in between pictures and some jibber jabber helps move things along. Especially in this slow growing tank. It doesnt change much in a few days  Feel free to say whatever you please!!!


----------



## ridewake210

Everything is looking Superb Chad!!



I need to stock back up on Excel, im all outtie.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Sean. I am in the same boat. I think im going to get a liter of Excel and a liter of Prime so I dont have to pay shipping again until I need some bulbs late in the fall. How is your 90 doing? Did you ever set up the other one or did you finally just sell it? Hows the new pad working out? Did you get married yet?


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> yes chad, do tell.....


Chad, I think he could use your help so Mac will stop picking on his pictures.  What do you mean you "fix" them? I am also curious.


----------



## chad320

I explained in post #682. Glad to see you are back on. You had a busy weekend  and probably another one coming, huh?


----------



## sewingalot

Hahahahahaha! I didn't even see the last page. I am so stupid. Sorry. I hate when people ask a question I just answered, too. Now that I've caught up - I think Kara needs to experiment with her old camera, great idea on ordering prime and excel by the liters. Here is a thought - keep the older containers of prime and refill them (you've probably already thought of that, but just in case) and since you threw this out there:



> Feel free to say whatever you please!!!


I think you just love the attention and don't care what we talk about. Does your girlfriend ever comment as such?  

Also, this weekend I will probably be MIA as well. I am going to go out drinking with some old friends. And you all wouldn't want to see me posting under the influence. LOL.


----------



## chad320

True, true...I do like the attention. You all are VERY entertaining in between me poking my anubias with a stick :hihi: and singing to my plants  And while you are out with our old friend Mr. Jameson tell him I said "hi".

New page, new pics tonight:wink:


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> I load mine onto windows. When you are looking at the picture in windows there is a button on top called "fix". Click that and crop your picture. Then adjust color, exposure, saturation, ect. When you are done there is another botton called "file" Click that and rename it. That way when you go to upload pics here you can just go to "recently changed" and your fixed pics will be at the top of the list. Its a simple fix. Nothing matches up to a good quality camera though. I am super jealous of guys like speedie and macclellan who already have nice cameras and dont have to "fix" their photos.


What program are you using to "fix" your photos? i've never seen this fix button you're talking about and you got me thinking now. Where exactly is this fix button? 

Anybody who shoots digital and tell you they don't do any PP (post processing) is either a liar or a cheater. :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Open your folder in windows. Click on the picture you want. When it appears on the screen the toolbar at the top, second from the left says "fix". You can crop it and adjust color, saturation, etc., all under the fix button. Dont forget to click "file" the first button on the tool bar. Under "file" click "rename" so you can find them easy when you upload them. I am a dinosaur on Windows Vista if that makes a difference, IDK?


----------



## sewingalot

speedie408 said:


> Anybody who shoots digital and tell you they don't do any PP (post processing) is either a liar or a cheater. :hihi:


You forgot one. Too stupid to figure it out. That's me. I tried it once a few pages back and you can see the disaster it turned out to be (yellow). So a liar, cheater, or too stupid. You need to add that in just for me, Nick. :tongue:

Chad, will do. Jameson will be happy to hear you were thinking of him. Actually, I was thinking about getting off hear and visiting him early. :wink:

Glad you enjoy the attention. I don't know what you are going to do when I get a life. It'll be boring for you, huh? :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Haha, my new threads will have 30 views and 3 comments....all from me :hihi: But seriously, I appreciate ALL of the members who comment for keeping it interesting(sometimes) and entertaining (sometimes) and educational (almost never  ). Some are one timers and some are dailys. As long as _someone_ comments, I will respond.

And dont be that hard on yourself...flip back to the first picture on the first page. Thats almost embarassing to leave that picture up there


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> And dont be that hard on yourself...flip back to the first picture on the first page. Thats almost embarassing to leave that picture up there


ROFLOL! True, true. I spend a good few months trying to grow that dead moss. :hihi:

You shouldn't feel too alone on the other journals. I have a few that get no attention anymore. I thought about putting ADA in the title just to see if that would get an angry mob. :icon_idea Honestly, I journal for myself more than others. Sure it is great to hear what others are thinking and it makes journaling more fun for sure, but I like seeing the progression, don't you?


----------



## chad320

For sure! I look back on the first picks and cant believe how much its grown myself. It also helps let you know when you added things. Admittedly, I dont put the details that are boring on here like "Added 6.5ml macros and trimmed two dead leaves tonight." quite like I do personal journals but you get the idea from the exciting stuff


----------



## speedie408

sewingalot said:


> You forgot one. Too stupid to figure it out. That's me. I tried it once a few pages back and you can see the disaster it turned out to be (yellow). So a liar, cheater, or too stupid. You need to add that in just for me, Nick. :tongue:


:icon_lol: :icon_lol: :icon_lol:

I use to be a journal whore too :biggrin:. I've slowed down quite a bit since my tank don't really change much now. Luckily I have more than one journal that keeps me busy with snapping photos to keep my photography addiction at bay. Otherwise I start taking pictures of rusty nails and beer bottles... :icon_eek:. I say keep on posting and who cares if nobody comments. Like you guys said, it's mainly for yourself. It's like reading a book. roud:


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> For sure! I look back on the first picks and cant believe how much its grown myself. It also helps let you know when you added things. Admittedly, I dont put the details that are boring on here like "Added 6.5ml macros and trimmed two dead leaves tonight." quite like I do personal journals but you get the idea from the exciting stuff


I love to sometimes pick out my favorite journals and look through them to see the progression. I can't tell you the number of times I studied dewalltheway's 55 gallon. I think I silently stalked his for months. It was really that tank that made me think I could do it too! And diy does work on 55 gallons, for what it's worth. In case you wanted to know. 

Just think, a year from now, I'll be reading this one all over again and going "look how brilliant this looks." 

Funny thing is that I used to journal every detail like that. Now I do about 1/2 the amount. (But I do have a spreadsheet on the pc.)



speedie408 said:


> :icon_lol: :icon_lol: :icon_lol:
> 
> I use to be a journal whore too :biggrin:. I've slowed down quite a bit since my tank don't really change much now. Luckily I have more than one journal that keeps me busy with snapping photos to keep my photography addiction at bay. Otherwise I start taking pictures of rusty nails and beer bottles... :icon_eek:. I say keep on posting and who cares if nobody comments. Like you guys said, it's mainly for yourself. It's like reading a book. roud:


Haha, I miss your journal updates. If you need any beer bottles to photograph, let me know. We have a bunch of college parties on this street. 

Chad, I looked on my computer and I don't have a _fix _option. What windows version are you running?


----------



## chad320

I got Vista. IDK why they would have changed it. Guess im SOL if I get a new laptop?

Yes Kens tank was an inspiration to me too. I bought plants from him 2-3 times they were so nice. Saw him on the other day and wish he would get back on the bus


----------



## sewingalot

I think you are getting Mark and Ken mixed up. Easy to do as they are both awesome (dewalltheway and thecryptkeeper/torpedobarb) and both have excellent plants. Each time I have bought or traded with them I've been incredibly happy. And both are MIA. Probably for similar reasons. 

I have windows 7 so don't get that! I personally am not crazy about this version, either. But it works for my needs. At work, I hated it.

So you dose PPS/PMDD with your dirt tanks? I am trying to figure out if I want to add any nutrients at all or not for the MTS. I know it is not necessary, but I was wondering if it would be beneficial at all at least in the beginning to help them transition. What do you think?

Oh and back to your tank. This is a new page and there are no pictures.


----------



## chad320

Haha, youre right! They both have Congo avatars! I was talking about Ken the cryptkeeper. MIA 

I dose PPS-pro to my tanks every other night for slow growers and every night for fast. Id do it every night for yours.

here it is...http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/home/pps-pro


----------



## chad320

Is is a shot of some crypts and a FTS, straight off the camera. No windows fixing or cropping, just my camera...


----------



## bsmith

speedie408 said:


> What program are you using to "fix" your photos? i've never seen this fix button you're talking about and you got me thinking now. Where exactly is this fix button?
> 
> Anybody who shoots digital and tell you they don't do any PP (post processing) is either a liar or a cheater. :hihi:


I have never done any PP on my shots. Feel free to take a look in my journals. You cant lie about that!


----------



## sewingalot

Those pictures make me feel better about my camera now. That looks like my tank most of the time. Maybe I need to have you 'fix' my photos. Although, the latest setting is pretty accurate although a tad dark. But it is good enough for me. I am not going to use a program after my failed attempt. LOL.

Thanks for the link on PPS. I started out with that method years ago. I tried EI and failed because I got lazy and finally settled on poking it with a stick and tossing 15 ppm nitrates and 1 ppm phosphates in the end. No reason other than it worked for me. What I am worried about is this algae bloom they are talking about if I fertilize in the MTS thread. The one tank I had that was MTS was so small and poorly lit that I didn't worry about it. Anyway, enough about my tank in your thread. Haha.

Do I see hair grass in your tank? When did that get in there? :hihi:


----------



## speedie408

Chad - Those last 2 shots are CLEAN. 

Sara - dosing is always good if you're doing weekly WCs... if not, you should only dose to where the plants are able to uptake. You already knew that though 

Brandon - you're a LIAR! j/k man. I use Photoshop CS5 on all my shots haha. I recently discovered shooting in RAW and tweeking it to achieve maximum detail out of every shot. 

Yes one can certainly tweek their cameras to the max to achieve the look they warrant, but for us lazy folks, photoshop is our best friend when it comes to perfecting the shot. Try it out, you might like it


----------



## Karackle

As soon as I have a chance I'll definitely post the pics from both cameras then!  And thanks for not minding the threadjack, I didn't think you would but, just in case I figured I'd call myself out on it  

Yeah so if those last two shots are straight off the camera your camera definitely takes better pictures then mine.....so what's the real secret? :hihi:


----------



## macclellan

Tank is looking great, Chad!!!!

On photography and "processing": 
The greatest barrier to taking good photographs is to conceive of photography as a passive, rather than an active process. Photography is, literally, "writing with light" (photo: light, graph: writing). Every photograph is processed in some form or another, whether or not the photographer is actively involved in the decisions which dictate how the light is written. The question is not "if" but "how." 

In the analog days, at minimum, you chose the lens and film type. For prints: dodging/burning etc. To digitize them, these negatives/slides were scanned (A>D conversion), which involves some decisions about how/what to convert (or letting the scanner make these decisions for you). Now, with digital cameras, especially dSLRs, you decide the lens, and can make decisions about how your sensor captures light and how your camera processes that info (exposure, aperture, aspect ratio, color space, white balance, saturation, sharpness, etc.) or let your camera decide for you. Much of this is "post processing" in the sense that it happens after the image hits the digital sensor. This post processing can happen in your camera or in your computer. 

The inescapable fact is that the human eye has a much greater dynamic range than a camera, and our brain, just like a camera, processes everything that it receives (what hits our eyes and what we see are *very* different things). It's not at all obvious that ignorance is bliss here or that camera programs make better decisions than a capable human can (the one that took the photograph). One has more control with a computer - for better and for worse! I always strive for an image to reflect what I see. Correct, but not "enhance", etc. Don't get me wrong, PP is often abused, but don't blame the tool, blame the person using the tool.


----------



## speedie408

macclellan said:


> Tank is looking great, Chad!!!!
> 
> On photography and "processing":
> The greatest barrier to taking good photographs is to conceive of photography as a passive, rather than an active process. Photography is, literally, "writing with light" (photo: light, graph: writing). Every photograph is processed in some form or another, whether or not the photographer is actively involved in the decisions which dictate how the light is written. The question is not "if" but "how."
> 
> In the analog days, at minimum, you chose the lens and film type. For prints: dodging/burning etc. To digitize them, these negatives/slides were scanned (A>D conversion), which involves some decisions about how/what to convert (or letting the scanner make these decisions for you). Now, with digital cameras, especially dSLRs, you decide the lens, and can make decisions about how your sensor captures light and how your camera processes that info (exposure, aperture, aspect ratio, color space, white balance, saturation, sharpness, etc.) or let your camera decide for you. Much of this is "post processing" in the sense that it happens after the image hits the digital sensor. This post processing can happen in your camera or in your computer.
> 
> The inescapable fact is that the human eye has a much greater dynamic range than a camera, and our brain, just like a camera, processes everything that it receives (what hits our eyes and what we see are *very* different things). It's not at all obvious that ignorance is bliss here or that camera programs make better decisions than a capable human can (the one that took the photograph). One has more control with a computer - for better and for worse! I always strive for an image to reflect what I see. Correct, but not "enhance", etc. Don't get me wrong, PP is often abused, but don't blame the tool, blame the person using the tool.


I couldn't have said it better myself Mac. roud:


----------



## macclellan

chad320 said:


> I am super jealous of guys like speedie and macclellan who already have nice cameras and dont have to "fix" their photos.


Oh, I missed a lot of the above dialogue, including this ^. I fix every photo except those which I take with my cellphone. So, both speedie and I do "fix" our photos (my point above was that everyone does, whether they realize it or not is another matter). I don't use Windows, so I have no idea about the built in technique you are talking about. I use Adobe Photoshop...

I shoot with an old Nikon D70... 6 megapixels. Not sure if that's a nice camera anymore, lol. Probably not.

For FTS and plant shots, it's more about the technique, and for fish shots, it's more about the gear: lighting (overhead flash) and lens (macro is a plus). Unless your fish are dead; then just good technique is needed, lol!


----------



## chad320

Way to go Mac and Speedie, you just confused me for the next 6 months :hihi: I love your shots on both ends. I cannot, however take on another hobby  I relly tried to get a Nikon in January and it fell through so my funds for that are on the backslide.

Sara, the hairgrass has been there for a few months but is just starting to grab ahold. Its severely shaded and growing so slooow 

As for the PPS, it just easier for the measurement vs. gallons of water. 10 ml per 10g. you kinda get a feel for "dose as needed" with slow growers. Fast ones benefit from daily though or you get deformed leaves.


----------



## sewingalot

Funny I just now noticed that hair grass. I love your tank for that reason. Something is always being discovered as it matures. 

I think for now, I'll just throw in some ferts and call it a day. I know that I am probably asking for it, but I'm hoping it all works out in the end. I'll just 'poke it with a stick and observe.' 

So......are you guys telling me your red plants are modified?


----------



## nonconductive

so thats where the mysterious hairgrass came from i found in 1 of my tanks.


----------



## ridewake210

chad320 said:


> Thanks Sean. I am in the same boat. I think im going to get a liter of Excel and a liter of Prime so I dont have to pay shipping again until I need some bulbs late in the fall. How is your 90 doing? Did you ever set up the other one or did you finally just sell it? Hows the new pad working out? Did you get married yet?


90 Is doing well. I cut down my plant variety and it is looking better. I need to get in there and rearrange 2 plants. I'll have to show you a picture once i get that done. 

I sold all of the other 90's, quite some time ago. I think we've been over this before.  Not married yet, wont happen for another year or two. Just too dang busy ya know? 


Well, tanks are looking steller my man. Keep up the good work. Chat later


----------



## chad320

Sara, I use PPS-Pro mostly daily and the dirt is there to fall back on for days when I forget or am too busy. IMO you should still fert daily in a MTS tank.

Nonc, yep, the mysterious hairgrass is floating all over


----------



## sewingalot

Too lazy to do that much work, lol. But I am trying. How's the tank doing?


----------



## chad320

Everything is good. If I get some time tonight ill get a pic up. Things are changing in my world and we are finally looking at moving soon. The new place is a mansion compared to this little apartment  Ill be busy as a bee for the next month or better trying to reorganize my crap :hihi: I can finally get the 28g microbrew and my woodshop out of storage with the new garage  The only downside is, back to mowing a lawn


----------



## SkyGrl

i can feel your pain Chad.. we are moving in 2 weeks and im just getting packed now. moving day its going to be so darn busy! we want everything packed.. move all 9 tanks in the morning and pack up the house in the evening!... im stressed about it! we are getting a garage too...  first time with one so i hope it does us more good then bad.. ie. collectoritis! 

Amy


----------



## chad320

Ugh, Amy, Best of luck to you  I will also be moving 9 but ima do mine one per day so I have enough RO water to not have to break them down too bad. Im hoping to move all of them intact minus the water. As for the garage, good luck :hihi: Mine will be full once I get stuff outta storage and out of the basement here. Its going to take some excellent organizational skills for sure. I hope all goes smooth for you and dont forget about us  We know you'll be busy, but you'll be back!!!


----------



## sewingalot

I am glad I won't be moving anytime soon. You all just reminded me what it is like. I feel for you! But at least you'll both have a nice place to live, huh?


----------



## chad320

Yes, plan your Illinois vacation with Earl soon. We will actually have a "guest" bedroom. I wont know what to do with myself having the room to move around and stuff not stacked to the cieling in closets. Its like playing life sized Jenga trying to get to something :hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl

yuppers.. i want to set up a bunch more tanks for my fish rescue we and my friend are running. im looking for 20gallons. i think ill do a multi tank stand. 20 gallons is perfect for small and larger fish. i would like a couple 55s and maybe a 90 for a display tank with fish available for adoption. we will see. its a time consumer thats for sure. 

Amy


----------



## chad320

Fish adoption? Thats excellent! My LFS adopts overgrown fish and sometimes they have REALLY cool fish. They had a two foot albino pleco that was stunning to look at yesterday along with 5 Yoyo loaches, full grown, for $5.


----------



## SkyGrl

yup we charge 10 dollars for any fish under 10 inches.. usually if we have tetras or smaller types of fish we will sell a group for the 10$. i have rehomed so many fish now. plus the support of the fish community is just wonder full. i just picked up 9 koi/goldfish and they went straight to a home as soon as i got them... he has a 5 foot deep pond in his backyard and a 180gallon tank in his garage for wintering them. its so great to meet so many great ppl. and it has opened alot of doors for us. 

Amy
F.I.N.S
Fish In Need Society


----------



## sewingalot

I know actually what you are talking about with the stacking. We had half our house unusable for so long and still have two rooms out of commission, that there are piles of boxes everywhere. I hate it. Anyway, glad you are both getting new homes! If I ever find a reason to go to one of the I states, we'll stop by, lol.

Amy, too bad you live so far away, I could give you my 20 gallon!


----------



## chad320

That is a great plan. Sounds like alot of fun along the way too. I hope with your move it turns out to be room for improvement in doing what you enjoy


----------



## SkyGrl

LOL darn! i would so take it <3

Amy


----------



## nonconductive

is that an open invite chad? :biggrin:

i visit family in the chicagoland area every so often.


congrats on the new crib! i was so happy to get out of apartment life. it stinks when you dont have a parking spot, and have to park 4 city blocks away and lug groceries up 3 flights of stairs.


----------



## chad320

Yes, it is. I doubt you'll find much to do after a few days but you are welcome to stay. Ugh, 4 blocks and 3 flights of stairs? I made up my mind a long time ago that there would be no more stairs in my life  I lugged a 65g hex up the steps by myself at a place 15 years ago and still remember the hellish beating I took like it was yesterday. No more stairs :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Woo-hoo - Party at Chad's! I'll bring the Jameson and lampshade!


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> Woo-hoo - Party at Chad's! I'll bring the Jameson and lampshade!


You sound like my kind of company


----------



## chad320

HI!!! My name is George. I am a mixed breed. I am part cockatiel, part doofus. I follow my super awesome owner everywhere he goes. It often times leads me into trouble. Like landing on the hot stove or in his fishtanks or his waterchange tub of RO water. Most of the time he saves me but today he is going to let me soak for a bit. I stink.


----------



## Karackle

hahahaha awesome cockatiel! 

And I'll bring the beer to the party! :biggrin: and/or the food for grillin' :hihi:

Amy - supercool about the fish rescue thing! That's really great of you!


----------



## sewingalot

Hahaha, could you imagine you, non-c, Kara, Mike and me altogether? And since I am invited, I'm inviting everyone else to come along, too. :hihi:

George the bird, that's hilarious! So when he lands in the RO.....do you still use it? Is it like the 5 second rule? I'd say so.


----------



## SkyGrl

OMG.. lol it would be a hoot! it would be a good weekend.  i concur.. 5 sec rule applys here!

Amy


----------



## chad320

Haha, you guys would be trouble :hihi: I would be like a college party all over again 

George got the five minute rule. He got a bath and the 3" of water got dumped on terrestrial plants  Silly bird will come in and wake me up in the morning by standing on my head. Captain irritation is my nickname for him. My girls named him George though.


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, the five second rule where you drop it, it's still edible/usable. Although the husband tries to reason that in your home, it extends to 15 seconds. Ew.

We'd be good, I promise. Until that second drink that is. 

Captain irritation. Sounds like a comic book villian.


----------



## chad320

Haha, I had someone ask me Sunday if the five second rule applied to Jesus' body if you dropped it during communion :hihi: I say it applies to all things without butter, jelly or frosting


----------



## JCoxRocks

That reminds me of this tshirt...


----------



## chad320

:hihi: thats pretty funny


----------



## chad320

Here are a few randoms from tonight for you...


----------



## Karackle

great pictures! what are the plants that are the main focus of the first 2 pictures? they're gorgeous! 

hahaha that would definitely be a great party! :hihi:


----------



## chad320

The first is Crypt Nurii 'Pahang mutated'. The second is Hygro Pinnatafatida(sp?). The second one looks like it growing fast enough it will be moved to the back instead of the middle center of the tank. The 3rd is all Crypt balansae and the 4th is Crypt 'Legroi'.


----------



## Karackle

i love that part of the name of the first plant includes the word "mutated" :hihi: awesome! They're very cool! I love the first 2 especially! I love crypts so I recognized the balansae and recognized the last one as some form of crypt, but I'm amazed at the first one! SUCH cool colors! And the shape of those hygro leaves is awesome, very fern-like. I dig it. Thanks for the pics and IDs!  I love learning new things about the hobby :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot

Great pictures, Chad! Especially of the Crypt Nurii 'Pahang mutated'. I agree with Kara. Just having the word 'mutated' in a plant title makes it cuter. Is there a phange not mutated? I wonder....


----------



## chad320

Sorry guys, been off because I crashed my hard drive and with little funds left over while moving I dont have the bank for a system recovery disk yet. Prolly chat in a week or so


----------



## sewingalot

I love lazy Sundays and catching up on my subscribed journals. Only, it is sad without you around, Chad. Hurry up and get that pc fixed. We miss you! I for one want to hear updates on your life and tanks.


----------



## chad320

Im back but too lazy tonight for updates  Pictures tomorrow I hope


----------



## sewingalot

You make me cry myself to sleep more than any person I've know. *sniff*


----------



## chad320

Oh stop it. Ill get you some up tomorrow. Some of the tanks actually are doing better


----------



## sewingalot

Hahahaha, you are brutal. LOL. Like my own mother.  I'll wait patiently for them, sir.


----------



## bsmith

Man forget a hard drive. Everything you need to do here is all about adding to that barren storage device. 

On a side note. Now that I Have a 9 month old I find it invaluable to backup my HD's with an external device. I think I got a 1TB HD from microcenters for like $50 after mail in rebate (that I still dont think I ever got)!


----------



## nonconductive

welcome back chad!


----------



## Karackle

Chad! We've missed you! Glad you're back!!! :biggrin: 

So....where are those pictures? :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Gah!!! Im soooo freakin busy sometimes!!! I just got a job doing a 150g tank for a famous restaurant here in town. This tank(65g) will be getting broke down and rescaped soon. Most of the contents will go into the 150g restaurant tank. I am going to set this one up a little different, keeping up with the crypt theme. I will try to do a journal on both tanks as they come back together. As for this 65g, ill get some final pictures of this scape up this evening. Thank You to everyone who has commented and/or followed this thread


----------



## sewingalot

Nice! I am missing you, but I am glad you are busy and not just avoiding us. :hihi: Congrats on the 150 gallon tank for a restaurant! Is it the same place that makes that fantastic bread recipe you gave me? We had to stop making that bread as we were getting really fat, like more than we already are.  Kind of sad on this tank, but exciting on the huge tank! Keep us updated, Chad!!!!!


----------



## chad320

No different restaurant. But still an Itanian place, <3 their food  Watch out for that bread. we go through spurts were we eat alot of it too ;P Bad news on the 150g. This job may have fallen through already as they backed out for a cheaper price. The tough part is I already gave them the cheapest price I could  Maybe if I send my buddy over there to price them a 150g REEF tank. :hihi: he might come back  Anyway, the tank is fine and good as ever


----------



## sewingalot

Too bad on the 150, but now we get to keep you to ourselves.  But that does suck. Good idea on sending a buddy over there to quote on a reef setup, lol. Italian food is my weakness. I could eat pastas every day.


----------



## chad320

Heres some updated pics to keep you busy for 30 seconds 

#1 FTS
#2 Side shot
#3 Crypt Tropica
#4 Crypt cordata 'Thailand'
#5 Giant creeping Abubias nana 'petite'


----------



## Karackle

I love this tank more every time you post a new picture!!! This is one of my favorite tanks on the forum! roud:


----------



## chad320

Thanks Kara, Long time -no -see. I will ahve to check out your journals tomorrow. Hows the moss doin?


----------



## Karackle

hey Chad, long-time-no-see indeed! The moss is doing really well so far! The tank as a whole i'm having trouble getting stabilized, but the moss is happy!


----------



## chad320

Moss is a good indicator for sure. Sometimes just letting it go and not tweaking it so much helps alot too


----------



## chad320

Here is a bad quality shot of the big boy of the tank


----------



## sewingalot

Fantastic pictures, Chad. It's about time you get back online and supply my need of photos. Everyone else is getting good at ignoring my demands. :hihi: That tetra? is a beauty!


----------



## Karackle

Well the PLAN had been to just let the tank do it's thing and stabilize, but then there were a zillion babies in it so now i have to try and strike a balance. But the moss definitely looks happy, so that's good! roud: 

What kind of fish is the big man of the tank? He look like a long-finned neon or cardinal? He's beautiful, has super gorgeous finnage! really nice shot of him too!


----------



## hydrophyte

Looking great Chad!


----------



## nonconductive

chad, your tank always looks so clean and your crypts have such nice leaf action going on.


----------



## antbug

Looking good, Chad. That FTS is money!


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> Fantastic pictures, Chad. It's about time you get back online and supply my need of photos. Everyone else is getting good at ignoring my demands. :hihi: That tetra? is a beauty!


Haha, I knew you would be demanding them soon so i just put them up before you asked 



Karackle said:


> Well the PLAN had been to just let the tank do it's thing and stabilize, but then there were a zillion babies in it so now i have to try and strike a balance. But the moss definitely looks happy, so that's good! roud:
> 
> What kind of fish is the big man of the tank? He look like a long-finned neon or cardinal? He's beautiful, has super gorgeous finnage! really nice shot of him too!


I hope you raise alot of those babies. That is so awesome and great experience for other fish babies too!!! The big boy is a Congo tetra male. The females are pretty plain, but he is certainly flashy. And a pretty gentle fish too.



hydrophyte said:


> Looking great Chad!





nonconductive said:


> chad, your tank always looks so clean and your crypts have such nice leaf action going on.





antbug said:


> Looking good, Chad. That FTS is money!


Thanks guys, I appreciate the support! Life has been hectic lately. Thank goodness this tank is a slow grower or it would be in bad shape :hihi:


----------



## Gatekeeper

Wow, Congo tetra in the same tank as RCS?


----------



## wkndracer

Awesome pic.


----------



## chad320

Gatekeeper said:


> Wow, Congo tetra in the same tank as RCS?


Yeah, I bought the Congo to eat my kulls from the Taiwan Fire Reds and they refuse to eat them. Go figure. If I put my best ones in there they probably would have eaten all of them. I have about 50 greens in there too. I can only assume they eat the babies but not near enough of them. I see them gathered around the algae wafers and the fish just ignore them.



wkndracer said:


> Awesome pic.


Thanks Mike. thats one piece of Nana petite growing up the wood. IDK why that particular one has done so well, but he's sure healthy.


----------



## nonconductive

yea thats a pretty lengthy looking rhizome.


----------



## chad320

Its grown twice as fast as the ones that get better light. I guess these guys really do grow better in low light. Who'da thunk? No GSA really either. Theres no chance of moving the others to shade though so I guess the battle continues


----------



## AoxomoxoA

Very pretty fish dude. & that petite is a nice hunk! Mine have been taking off nicely too...


----------



## chad320

Thanks Hermit. I love to see some pics of your tank! Im going to try to get some good ones up of the other 4 29gs tonight.


----------



## AoxomoxoA

My daughter dumped a bottle of Mrs Dash (don't ask) into my only current display tank few weeks back. 
Fissidens & nana petite don't mind being made into soup lol

Looking forward to seeing the 29s


----------



## chad320

Haha, nice one :hihi: I think mine is finally getting old enough to understand not to add silly things like barbies or feed the whole can of food, or break it with the magic wand  Hopefully. Good luck with your spicy tank. I feel for you. 

The tanks shoot better at night so ill get some up tonight.


----------



## 2in10

Lovely tank,


----------



## AoxomoxoA

chad320 said:


> Haha, nice one :hihi: I think mine is finally getting old enough to understand not to add silly things like barbies or feed the whole can of food, or break it with the magic wand  Hopefully. Good luck with your spicy tank. I feel for you.
> 
> The tanks shoot better at night so ill get some up tonight.


"Please don't help daddy anymore?!?" <<<often repeated to my kids. I try & involve her more since she's the worst.
I developed a little hair algae a few months ago, & she caught me removing with an old toothbrush.
I've been finding all our toothbrushes in the display & shrimp tanks ever since:hihi:shrimp like to pick them over.

After about 4 weeks & a dozen 99% WCs, the display is finding it's feet again, it'll be a little while still tho. The mrs Dash had about 4 hrs before I discovered it to swell up & get into the dirt real good. Wifey tried her best, God bless her I suppose:help:
Wish I took pics more, never got a shot of that scape. Oh well the new ones better.

Dark is best for everything pretty much cept growin & gettin a [STRIKE]tan[/STRIKE] sunburn.

Glad to catch you here bud, this time of year makes it hard to keep up ya know? Catch any extra good shows yet?


----------



## chad320

chad320 said:


> Haha, nice one :hihi: I think mine is finally getting old enough to understand not to add silly things like barbies or feed the whole can of food, or break it with the magic wand  Hopefully. Good luck with your spicy tank. I feel for you.
> 
> The tanks shoot better at night so ill get some up tonight.





dirtyhermit said:


> "Please don't help daddy anymore?!?" <<<often repeated to my kids. I try & involve her more since she's the worst.
> I developed a little hair algae a few months ago, & she caught me removing with an old toothbrush.
> I've been finding all our toothbrushes in the display & shrimp tanks ever since:hihi:shrimp like to pick them over.
> 
> After about 4 weeks & a dozen 99% WCs, the display is finding it's feet again, it'll be a little while still tho. The mrs Dash had about 4 hrs before I discovered it to swell up & get into the dirt real good. Wifey tried her best, God bless her I suppose:help:
> Wish I took pics more, never got a shot of that scape. Oh well the new ones better.
> 
> Dark is best for everything pretty much cept growin & gettin a [STRIKE]tan[/STRIKE] sunburn.
> 
> Glad to catch you here bud, this time of year makes it hard to keep up ya know? Catch any extra good shows yet?


Haha, kids think of the craziest things to do :icon_twis. God :icon_twis Bless :icon_twis thier :icon_twis little :icon_twis hearts! :icon_twis Haha.  I also havent seen anything good yet this spring. Ima save it for the fall. Its works out better for me with vacation time and all.
Well as promised here are some shot of ONE of the 4 29gs. Its too hard to get a grasp of a tank off of one picture. So I guess for the next three nights in a row ill put up the other 3 tanks pictures here 

And here they are, the top right 29g tank shots...
#1) FTS
#2) Right side shot
#3) Left side shot
#4) Crypt affinis
#5) random menagerie of weird mosses.


----------



## chad320

Ok, so I was wrong. I have time to post the bottom right tank. Here she is... 


#1) A FTS
#2) Downoi with a dead leaf in it 
#3) Happy Pellia
#4) Aponogeton capuroni floating leaves


----------



## chad320

2in10 said:


> Lovely tank,


Sorry, I missed your post. Thanks!


----------



## AoxomoxoA

They're lookin hot! :thumbsup: Thought I liked the 2nd better at first, but now I can't pick. Nice tanks.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Hermit. These two have finally come around. The second one would look better but the Florida flag fish developed a taste for subwassertang and the lilaeopsis mauritus(sp?) carpet. They keep it trimmed back pretty hard  Funny, they dont like regular pellia at all.

I'll try to get some pics of the other two 29gs up later tonight when the sun goes down.


----------



## chad320

Here is one of the left top 29g. This one only a few months old and is just how starting to atretch its legs out. Its on the downside of an algae bloom and just recieved a small trim.

1) FTS
2) Crypt 'flamingo'
3) Crypt 'keei'
4) Crypt 'nurii'


----------



## Chevelle

Looks Great Chad!!


----------



## sewingalot

You are such the show off, Chad. Disappear for weeks and then come back and make my tanks look like crap a few pictures later. I want to know your secret. Second picture down, what is that gorgeous small pink plant? I want to come to your house and steal it.


----------



## chad320

Haha, thanks Chevelle and Captain Cheery :hihi: Trust me, these tanks ALL have their own issues. And they ALL have algae. I guess my secret is to jump when the algae says jump 

As for the little pink plant, thats crypt 'flamingo' and I dont think hes very happy in this tank. If he lives another month or so I have some AS Malaya that im going to switch it to. Its growing but its staying very, very small. I have never had this plant before, and it came in a gel culture so I dont even know where to aim to grow this thing. Hopefully the Malaya does the trick:icon_roll


----------



## Karackle

Tanks are looking great Chad!!! I love how different they all are, but they all share some undefinable quality that makes them somehow similar. I love it. 

Do you have the tanks set up on a rack? Now that I ask that, I think I remember reading about you getting a rack.....but I'm not sure if that was you in this thread or not, hahaha.....hmm....maybe my brain has NOT recovered yet from the exams I took last week :hihi: Anyway, if they ARE on rack, I'd love to see a shot of all 4 of them together roud:



sewingalot said:


> what is that gorgeous small pink plant? I want to come to your house and steal it.


Pretty much exactly what I was going to say. Actually, I love all of your crypts, none of mine ever seem to get that red, even the ones that are supposed to....though to be fair to them the only ones i have / had that are supposed to are variations of C. wendtii and I don't think those are the reddest crypts. Either way, be careful because Sara and I may or may not be planning a secret mission to rob you of your red crypts, mission impossible style of course  :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Why do I have the theme to the pink panther playing in my head? Thanks for the compliments tho :hihi: As for the rack, there isnt one. I have 4 of these cheapo 29g tanks that fit two to a stand, one atop the other. Kinda rack like but way cheaper than I would have built them  Theyre just the metal kind.

OMG, now ill have nightmares of you two showing up and abducting my plants  Haha, I <3 the alien.


----------



## Karackle

Oh cool, so you do have all 4 tanks on 1 stand though, that's pretty cool that you could just buy a stand for a larger tank and it was cheaper than building one  I love thriftiness  I'd still like to see what it looks like with all 4 together :biggrin: 

And I have NO idea why you have the pink panther song stuck in your head :hihi:


----------



## AoxomoxoA

I'm a dork (that's a pretty cool crypt)


----------



## hoa101

I'm a crypt noob- could you please ID some of the crypts in this pic of yours? Thanks alot!


----------



## chad320

Sure Hoa. Sorry for the late reply. Ive been on a 5 day river float  Looks like alot of Wendtii varieties; Tropica, legroi, mi oya, Green gecko, and a ciliata in the back and willisii X lucens in the front right. If you have any questions please dont hesitate to ask!!!


----------



## speedie408

Chad,

Tanks are looking great dude!

Is that the keei you got from me? The second tank is my fav.


----------



## bsmith

5 day river float.... I hate you.


----------



## chad320

speedie408 said:


> Chad,
> 
> Tanks are looking great dude!
> 
> Is that the keei you got from me? The second tank is my fav.


That is just the one closest to the glass. The one I got from you is in this same tank and doing great though. I assume you saw the Flamingo. I sure hope this Malaya boosts it along good. At this point im scared to even move it again.



bsmith said:


> 5 day river float.... I hate you.


 Haha, thanks Brandon. Its a trip we do every year we have dubbed "Mancation" We pick a different river every year and only the boys get to go for 5-7 days. Its awesome everytime.


----------



## nonconductive

chad, what river did you guys go down? sounds like it would be pretty fun.


----------



## chad320

We went down the Mackinaw this time. We have done 7 days on the Spoon and 5 days on the Vermillion in previous years. All of my friends own kayaks or canoes so about 5-6 of us go every year for a week long get away.


----------



## sewingalot

Next year, you should try going up river. :hihi: If I had known you were gone for 5 days, Kara and I would've planned our operation steal Chad's pink crypts.


----------



## chad320

I know I need to keep an eye on you ladies  I would offer to send you some but there isnt any there to send. If I could get this darn thing to grow then maybe you wouldnt have to try out you Jackie Chan moves :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

You'd be better off taking a nice picture and sending me a print of it. Kara is the crypt grower. You should see all the pitiful plants she's rescued from me. All but parva I've successfully melted into oblivion. Can you believe I am actually contemplating buying a crypt? I should just throw my money in the trash and save my time. :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Huh? Parva is a tough one to grow. Maybe your patience isnt long enough. You do know you only get a leaf or two a month at best right?


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Huh? Parva is a tough one to grow. Maybe your patience isnt long enough. You do know you only get a leaf or two a month at best right?


i concur with this statement.


----------



## Karackle

sewingalot said:


> Next year, you should try going up river. :hihi: If I had known you were gone for 5 days, Kara and I would've planned our operation steal Chad's pink crypts.


Hahahaha definitely a good thing we didn't know about your trip in advance or you would have come home and wondered why your tanks looked so green :hihi:



sewingalot said:


> You'd be better off taking a nice picture and sending me a print of it. Kara is the crypt grower. You should see all the pitiful plants she's rescued from me. All but parva I've successfully melted into oblivion. Can you believe I am actually contemplating buying a crypt? I should just throw my money in the trash and save my time. :hihi:


Hahahaha or maybe I should pay for it since it might get sent to me eventually :hihi:



chad320 said:


> Huh? Parva is a tough one to grow. Maybe your patience isnt long enough. You do know you only get a leaf or two a month at best right?





nonconductive said:


> i concur with this statement.


a leaf or two a month?!?!?! i must be magical. I get WAY more growth than that from crypts roud: 

No but you know what i think the difference is? I hardly ever touch my tanks, and we all know how temperamental crypts can be when you look at them sideways, let alone when you have a high tech tank that requires your hands to be in there mucking around all the time. Or when (like Sara) you just enjoy messing with your tank and won't let the crypts alone (i'm fairly certain this is your problem with Crypts Sara) 

Parva is one i've never tried though. But wendtii won't stop growing for me. I love my crypts.


----------



## antbug

Wow, everything is looking so good. I love how green and vibrant this tank is.


----------



## nonconductive

kara, parva makes wendtii look like a speed grower. and i agree, you are magical:icon_lol:


----------



## sewingalot

Chadster, you were on here twice since the last post and nothing updated? What's up with that? Do you need a good old fashion begging for a post? Cause you know I have no shame in asking for more pictures, words or even something completely irrelevant to your tank.


----------



## chad320

How about some words AND something completely irrelevant to the tank? I went out on a date Friday night and am still on that date and havent been home since. Hows that for maybe liking this girl? :hihi: I will be home this evening for some recouperation and hopefully i can get some updated pics up. If not tonight i will tomorrow. What do you want to see Miss Sewingalot? And hopefully I will have some time to browse everyones threads and leave some annoying, bad humored remarks as usual 
I hope everyone has been doing great and im looking forward to your updates!


----------



## sewingalot

Way to go, Chad! Good way to spend the fourth of July. Talk about celebrating independence!  Well......I have been waiting on some more pictures of your dirty laundry. :hihi: But I'd settle for some FTS of all your tanks. 

Well, we are in for the night, so I'm off to create havoc for the old guy.


----------



## Karackle

Hahaha thanks NonC! I might need to try this fancy parva....if it can grow in low light. Otherwise, it's not for me! :hihi: 

Chad, I like what I'm hearing! Glad it went well. Sounds like you had a good weekend. 

But I'm with Sara, we want PICTURES! :biggrin: and it's tomorrow now, so where are they? :tongue: :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

dang chad you must be laying on the charm!


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys  and YES! Chads head is still not right from the weekend :hihi: Here is a terrible FTS of the 65g. It ain't much to look at but its something for now until I find some time to get some other pictures up. The 10g mini pellia tank is looking pretty sweet these days so ill try to get him up next (after I trim the clado :wink: )

On another note, some folks have been wondering about my switching white and black backgrounds. FWIW, I have found that the Black background draws GSA, and the White eliminates it every time. Hmmm....:icon_idea


----------



## sewingalot

Looks great, Chad. And at least you have a good excuse to be staying away. :hihi:

Maybe because black absorbs light and white reflects it? Hmmm....interesting!


----------



## chad320

Yeah, im thinking it has to do with the extra light balancing the Co2 input a little better. Its an interesting idea because I only get GSA on the back glass when the black backgroud is up. I also havent shot any ferts into this tank since the last water change two weeks ago so we'll see what a month w/o ferts will do to it.


----------



## chad320

Completely unrelated to the tank, but I got these shots of my red stemmed Taros in my tub garden. the first one is a mature leaf and the second one is a fresh new one. Ive got about 15 extra plants if anyone is interested. Just shoot me a message and we'll work something out CHEAP. They make good rip plants or pond/tub plants topping out at about 3 ft tall.


----------



## nonconductive

nice fts and nice tub! always wanted to do one of those.


----------



## chad320

I say go for it. Mine are just stagnant tubs. No airpump or filters. I have 4 of them and they are alot of fun (for plant dorks  ) I have about 50 black mollie babies in them as of last week when the moms exploded a bunch of babies into them


----------



## Chaos_Being

The tank is still looking good


----------



## chad320

Chaos_Being said:


> The tank is still looking good


Thanks chaos, nice to see you around.


----------



## sewingalot

Nice Chad! I like the tub you've got. I agree with you with the little stagnant pond. I spent like 7 dollar on one of those 20 gallon tubs at Lowes and it's doing great. Except our neighbor's cat that is fishing in it.  I like the Taro. Can't say I'd normally like that kind of plant, but it fits.


----------



## chad320

If you want one for your tub Sara, ill toss one in with your moss tomorrow. You gotta LMK before it goes out tomorrow though.


----------



## sewingalot

Nah, I'm cool. But thank you for the generous offer, Chad!


----------



## peyton

Your tank looks like it could be in a "nature aquarium world" book chad. I really like the fact you use no stem plants. That's awesome.


----------



## nonconductive

yea i really like the no stem plants also.


----------



## Chaos_Being

Agreed, and I don't even have that many stem plants in my tank. My next planted tank will probably be a Walstad one with just crypts, swords, anubias/java fern and maybe vals...super lazy


----------



## chad320

The "no stems" rule actually came from the previous scape. It was ALL stems and a PITA to keep up with so I took it down and went for super easy, low maintenance stuff. And this is what I got. I do keep stems in other tanks but I cant think of one single stem that I could add to this thing that would actually fit it/not stand out like a sore thumb. So when It all comes down I just added a tank and moved all of my stems there for high maintenance :hihi: Silly me, I cant ever let them plants go  Thanks for the compliments though guys. It makes me feel better about my "easy plants" tank


----------



## sewingalot

Chad, want to hear something funny? When the mail came today, for a split second I was wondering if the plants you sent (today) arrived. LOL. The anticipation is killing me! I loved your stem scapes, though. A lot of work, yes indeed. How are the other tanks fairing?


----------



## chad320

:hihi: I get the same way waiting on a package to show up. Its the part that makes paying shipping worth it 
All of the other tanks are good. I actually tore down the 10g Mini pellia tank to redo the carpet in it. I already have 4 tanks of Marislea carpet and im thinking its time to broaden some horizons around here. Plus this MP is smothered in clado and its starting to wear on me so im going to switch up the tanks parameters a little bit and see if that helps. I might keep my lazy butt up long enough to get some pics on here tonight.


----------



## chad320

Here is some shots of the 65g tonight...


----------



## looking4roselines

in the 4th photo, what kind of crypt is that? c cordata thailand?


----------



## chad320

Sure is!!! I would expect noithing less from a guy like you  It got off to a slowwww...start but seems to have converted well. I might try this guy emergent in the fall if it starts to look worn.


----------



## looking4roselines

It looks awesome submerged! I had mine emersed it's whole life and it finally sent out a spathe this week for the first time after 2 years.


----------



## chad320

Wow, nice spathe! They look pretty similar submerged or emergent in the leaves. You got my wanting a runner of your 'Rosenergiv' above that spathe too  I am looking forward to growing this one emergent now!


----------



## speedie408

When did you get Roselines Chad? 

This tank is becoming quite the nice green jungle.


----------



## chad320

Those arent "real" roselines. They are Rasbora borapetensis. And thanks, it is quite the jungle


----------



## speedie408

Sure fooled me haha! 

I thought they looked kinda funny at first... but I thought they looked that way due to the slow shutter. Now I see em.


----------



## chad320

Haha, yep, I got them for $1.99 apiece. Pretty much the same position in the tank as Roselines but ALOT cheaper :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> :hihi: I get the same way waiting on a package to show up. Its the part that makes paying shipping worth it
> All of the other tanks are good. I actually tore down the 10g Mini pellia tank to redo the carpet in it. I already have 4 tanks of Marislea carpet and im thinking its time to broaden some horizons around here. Plus this MP is smothered in clado and its starting to wear on me so im going to switch up the tanks parameters a little bit and see if that helps. I might keep my lazy butt up long enough to get some pics on here tonight.


At least I am not alone in my goofy ways. I even checked again this morning. LOL. roud: 

OOOH! Have you thought about dwarf hairgrass? That could look sweet. (Pretending to be surprised when you mention getting belem from Nick. :icon_mrgr)

Nice updated pictures. Those fish look mucho happy.


----------



## nonconductive

nice pics chad! also liking the brilliant rasboras. not sure i noticed them before.


----------



## Gatekeeper

Chad,

This looks incredible! I love the jungle you have going there. Remind me again what moss you have growing on the driftwood??


----------



## chad320

Sewingalittle, It has DHG in it already  and the Belem from Nick is for another tank 

Nonc, the razzies have only been in there about 6 weeks. Some guy brought them into the fish store and the owner offered him a buck. I told him id give him two and he sold them to me  Thank goodness the owner and I are friends. Or used to be:icon_roll

Glenn, Its Taiwan. Lol, I just tried to tell someone in another thread on here last night that thats what he had but the debate goes on. I, however am 100% sure of the positive ID on mine


----------



## chad320

Here are few pics of some lovely looking crypt ideiis in my emergent setup:icon_smil, and one of a rose moss covered piece of driftwood.


----------



## looking4roselines

dayum! i love the colors on that ideii. did you get that from me? what kind of bulbs are you using?


----------



## chad320

I got these two from GG. I am using the two stock lights from a couple 29g tanks I bought. They are on about 12 hours a day with a sealed lid so I assume 100%humidity. They are planted in MTS with my clay supplement. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## bsmith

That's crypt ideii right? You just accidentally put that s on the end.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, I guess it should have been apostrophe S. Since I was referring to the two pictures of them  I am open to trades to either of you if you have something good thats ready. Trades only tho.


----------



## Bahugo

HEY! CHAD! 

You are from Illinois!  Hello, neighbor! haha. 

Are you growing moss emersed?


----------



## chad320

Howdy neighbor, hows the corn over your way :hihiSorry, dumb Illinois joke  ) And yes, I do have some mosses emmersed. Some that got taken over by clado OR ones that just dont do well for me submersed. Like the star moss. Or a real fine plagioanum. I like them and think I am going to try some more. Do you grow anything emergent?


----------



## bsmith

That is probably the coolest looking emersed crypt and from how it looks submersed in my mini-m, I had always imagined that it would look fantastic out of water. 

All I have at the moment would be a nice sized moehmanni, affinis and becketii (I think).


----------



## chad320

Yeah B, im kinda in the same boat as you. As things grow out I try not to get rid of runners until I have them in both forms now. Its all still collectoritis, its just more crypt geared now


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Howdy neighbor, hows the corn over your way :hihiSorry, dumb Illinois joke  ) And yes, I do have some mosses emmersed. Some that got taken over by clado OR ones that just dont do well for me submersed. Like the star moss. Or a real fine plagioanum. I like them and think I am going to try some more. Do you grow anything emergent?


I just setup an emersed setup with glosso, baby tears, didiplis diandra, c. parva, hygro kompact, and Eichornia Diversifolia. I have a ton of extra moss that needs to get trimmed and I been considering trying it emersed... how has it worked out for you?


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> I just setup an emersed setup with glosso, baby tears, didiplis diandra, c. parva, hygro kompact, and Eichornia Diversifolia. I have a ton of extra moss that needs to get trimmed and I been considering trying it emersed... how has it worked out for you?


Works out great for me. What are you working with for moss? Peacock and Taiwan are super easy. Plagioanums are slow as well as any type of liverworts.


----------



## bsmith

So you got anything you want to trade for the three I listed>?


----------



## chad320

Hmm..not really. i want your crypts but I think all that i have thats ready is a bunch of nuriis. Two kinds of them. My real hunt is on for 'Rosenervig" I want one for the tank And one for emergent but I cant ever seem to locate even one of them


----------



## bsmith

The Nurii I have is from GG. Where was your other source? Im only talking about trading too, I NEED MORE SP.'s!!!

I have a cordata rosenervig that I could promise you a runner as soon as it shoots one off...

We have made stranger deals!


----------



## looking4roselines

I have a c cordata rosanervig to trade with you. They constantly have the pink veins. None of that "high light, dose fert, no veins" garbage.

These photos belong to me:

Submerged
4 X 65 watt coralife
2 X 36 watt home depot shop light

Emersed
2 X 36 watt home depot shop light

what type of nurii do you have for trade (excluding the one you got from g man)? pic?


----------



## bsmith

I can attest to the above comments about bright light making it look like garbage. I had it in one of my high tech tank thinking that the pink coloration would be radioactive looking to only have a dull green BBA covered plant. Now that I have it in a low lit tank that houses my S.Barbatus it is pink and beautiful.


----------



## chad320

Hey L4R, Ill get you a pic up after the sun goes down tonight of the nurii that ive got. Im interested in this trade for sure  Anything else you are hunting?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Works out great for me. What are you working with for moss? Peacock and Taiwan are super easy. Plagioanums are slow as well as any type of liverworts.


I have regular java moss and flame moss currently.


----------



## chad320

L4R, here is the other Nurii that ive got. I dont know exactly where it was sourced other than from Toronto Canada where I bought it from. It doesnt seem to appreciate the tank thats its in here lately either.:icon_roll


----------



## Gatekeeper

Chad,

How long has that Nurii been in the tank? Has a sweet look to it. Did you add some of your magic clay to the root zone??


----------



## speedie408

Your Nurii looks really different from the reg Nurii I have. Mine has no green at all. Strange. Looks cool indeed. I like that red vein.


----------



## chad320

Gatekeeper said:


> Chad,
> 
> How long has that Nurii been in the tank? Has a sweet look to it. Did you add some of your magic clay to the root zone??


The Nurii has been in about 5 months. It was emergent when I put it in and it didnt like it until a couple months ago. I have thought about adding the clay to it lately. When I layed out the MTS and clay I had planned on them being closer to the back so im not even sure its getting any yet. Its about 4" tall now and slowly coming along.



speedie408 said:


> Your Nurii looks really different from the reg Nurii I have. Mine has no green at all. Strange. Looks cool indeed. I like that red vein.


Yeah, I hear you. I have red ones and 'Phang mutated' and im wondering if this is part of the mutated line. I know it is at least a few years old because Ive had it that long. The guy I got it from gave it to me as a runner so he had it about 6 months at least. I sure do wish I had kept better contact with him and asked more questions. I REALLY dont think it likes this tank and have been debating transfering it to a soft water/AS tank or letting it go emergent until it get bigger. Its super slow acclimating in here for sure.


----------



## looking4roselines

Chad, it looks like I have this one. You might want to keep it though. When I got mine, it had bold white veins. It eventually faded and turned green like yours. I just yanked it out two weeks ago and planted emersed to see if I can get some veins back.

Pm me if you are interested in buying the rosanervig.




chad320 said:


> L4R, here is the other Nurii that ive got. I dont know exactly where it was sourced other than from Toronto Canada where I bought it from. It doesnt seem to appreciate the tank thats its in here lately either.:icon_roll


----------



## Gatekeeper

I have the exact same nurii strain as well, green with the white veins. I got it from someone in GWAPA.


----------



## chad320

Gatekeeper said:


> I have the exact same nurii strain as well, green with the white veins. I got it from someone in GWAPA.


Awesome! I would love to see a pic on here of it 

I collected this stuff today out hiking through the woods next to a waterfall. It was growing on sandstone on the North side. I have it here in a 4" pot so its pretty big. I am wondering if its a lichen or a liverwort and if anyone knows the scientific name of it? I am kinda hoping it will grow for me in my emersed set up. Pretty cool looking stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Awesome! I would love to see a pic on here of it
> 
> I collected this stuff today out hiking through the woods next to a waterfall. It was growing on sandstone on the North side. I have it here in a 4" pot so its pretty big. I am wondering if its a lichen or a liverwort and if anyone knows the scientific name of it? I am kinda hoping it will grow for me in my emersed set up. Pretty cool looking stuff :thumbsup:


Wish I could find cool plants like that! All we have is overgrown grass and tics on the southside.


----------



## nonconductive

chad that plant/thing is pretty awesome looking. hope it does well.


----------



## sewingalot

Looks like a liverwort more than a lichen, but that's just me. I know about this: '.' much about them. Neat looking planty thing. Post #844 what is that moss? I had some as a hitchhiker a while back, but it melted in the tank eventually.


----------



## looking4roselines

Chad, I noticed that you have ram horns in your tanks. Have you ever had any issues with them eating your plants?


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> Looks like a liverwort more than a lichen, but that's just me. I know about this: '.' much about them. Neat looking planty thing. Post #844 what is that moss? I had some as a hitchhiker a while back, but it melted in the tank eventually.


It was sold to me as Rose moss. Im guessing its Notocyphus. I bet yours is still there somewhere. Thats how I got this collection. By picking it out of other mosses and from the bottom of my tanks  I just added to it.



looking4roselines said:


> Chad, I noticed that you have ram horns in your tanks. Have you ever had any issues with them eating your plants?


I havent at all. At least not that ive noticed. Mine are tiny though. Ive heard of big Columbian rams creating problems but ive not had any trouble with these. Do you know something I dont about this? Please tell me if you do


----------



## looking4roselines

My pond snails generally do a good job at cleaning excess food and algae. But once there are no algae or left overs to eat, they start munching on my plants. 

Does yours always stay tiny?


----------



## bsmith

Sooo whats it gonna tank to get that inverse Nurii?


----------



## bsmith

Personally I have tons of pink rams and multiple types of clithons in my crypt tank (mini-m in sig) and have never seen any plant munching that was healthy. Now I feed my CRS sparsely throughout the week and I would have to say that doesn't hurt.


----------



## looking4roselines

Really? When your sss and sss+ are ready to be shipped, would you mind sending a few ram horns that you have? I need to replace the pond snails for algae control.



bsmith said:


> Personally I have tons of pink rams and multiple types of clithons in my crypt tank (mini-m in sig) and have never seen any plant munching that was healthy. Now I feed my CRS sparsely throughout the week and I would have to say that doesn't hurt.


----------



## looking4roselines

ill pay for them, i forgot to add.


----------



## bsmith

No worries, you deserve them hopefully we have better results!!!


----------



## Karackle

Chad, as usual your tank is looking amazing! And your pictures are fantastic. All of your gorgeous crypts make me want to do an all crypts setup :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Wow, why does my thread alway hit good when im not on? :hihi: L4R, I havent noticed any trouble with the pond snails at all other than over population. I just put a jar with an algae wafer in if they start to get too thick and pull it out in the morning with all of the snails attached. On the other hand im kind of a snail weirdo too so I keep Black and blonde pond snails, AND red, black, and blond rams. They require trapping and thinning about once every 3 months, but if you keep a few big ones in there and let them grow, they make less babies in the end by eating up all of the available food. I could see where they might eat SOME plants but most of mine in here are Crypts, Ferns, Mosses, and Anubias.

B, as for the inverted Nurii, ask L4R if he has an extra, otherwise its the waiting game for me until I see a runner. I was actually thinking of switching this to emergent to see if I could get any better growth out of it. I got it as a baby runner but it should start to burst into mother form soon and I just dont think it likes this tank. Im always up for a good trade though, you know that 

Kara, Thanks, help me out here by doing one  And its one more point for the Amazing Ladies for ninja'ing me :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

never had ponds or ramshorn eat plants


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> never had ponds or ramshorn eat plants


Agreed. At least not noticeably.

Ill try to get up some pics later tonight when the big lights go down since its a new page


----------



## looking4roselines

take some pics of your tiny snails too. I want to see how big they get. =)


----------



## chad320

I have some bad news and some terrible news.

The bad news: I broke my heel last night and am in a cast.

The terrible news: Ill be on ALOT since I cant move around.


----------



## chad320

Sweet! Now I can finally get into one of those butt kicking contests that ive heard so much about!!!!


----------



## sewingalot

What in the blazes did you do??? That sucks! Oh, and your other foot is really cute (I love cute feet, lol). I hate to see it. But that means I get pictures! Yay on that note!


----------



## bsmith

What happened?


----------



## Karackle

ouch dude! sorry to hear that, we're all curious how you managed that one though! 

You better post LOTS of new pics if you're going to be sitting around on here a lot! :biggrin: 

And if you meant help you out because you'd have someone to send crypts to when you need to thin them out, you're more than welcome to send them my way whether or not I set up a strictly crypts tank, because I do have love crypts and have lots of them :hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl

lol ok now everyone take pics of your feet and send them to Sara!!! LMAO. 

and i agree... less movment means more pictures!!! 

Amy


----------



## sewingalot

Way to leave us hanging, Chad. We are all worried about you, so wake up from your drug induced sleep and tell us what happened to you. Did you trip on your laundry?


----------



## chad320

Hey, sorry. I know I said id be on alot more but my new GF came and scooped my morphined butt up and took me to her place. I have to find wifi in this town so its hard to reply. OK, I was chasing my little girl down the sidewalk barefoot and hit a crack in the sidewalk just right. I still managed to go for a two mile walk after that but couldnt even get out of bed the next morning. There are downsides to this and good sides. The down side is: im hurt. The good side is: I have been taking Vicodin Haha, and ive been debating tearing down ALL of my tanks and resetting them. Its looking likt this is going to happen in the next few weeks starting with the 65G first. I want to put some ADA Malaya down for a base and partially redo the crypts in it. Same concept, different layout. I should be back in town on Monday so ill update you all then. Thanks :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Chad! Wait until the vicodin wears off before tearing down the tanks. Remember my day of drinking and the light fixture? I still have crooked doors I have to look at. :hihi:

My mom broke her foot in a similar fashion. Just turned it the right way on a manhole cover and it snapped. That was fun as she was about to fly out 3 hours away and I had to find someone to drive me up to get her. She always had great ideas on her vicodin. :hihi:

Have fun out with the girlfriend! We miss you, but are glad you are off here having a good time.


----------



## bsmith

Messing with tanks on vicodin is excellent. I feel some of my best work has been done under the influence. 

But you may want to wait, sometimes the brainstorm that occurs isn't 100% good.


----------



## lnstevens

bsmith said:


> Messing with tanks on vicodin is excellent. I feel some of my best work has been done under the influence.
> 
> But you may want to wait, sometimes the brainstorm that occurs isn't 100% good.


Not that it isn't 100% good, sometimes it's not 100% complete. LOL Been there for tooth issue.


----------



## bsmith

That just means it's time to pop a few more!


----------



## Karackle

well enjoy getting taken care of by your girlfriend, we'll look forward to seeing pictures and rescapes when you get back! roud:


----------



## chad320

Lol, oh boy. you guys crack me up :hihi: Thanks for the support! Ive been tossing around some rescape ideas for awhile so hopefully I can make them all come together in the next few weeks.


----------



## sewingalot

This really stinks. Here you are going to be spending some time around and now you I'm taking off for a while. Coincidence or am I running away from you? Don't worry, I put non-c in charge of annoying you. :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Taking off for awhile? I certainly hope this is for your well deserved vacation? And I see by your post time that you arent getting any more sleep  I am sure Icabod, oops, I mean Non-c will keep me entertained. Now to plot evil for your thread while you are away...:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

We'll call it my time off: _operation make the house pretty part 1 of 100_. :hihi: Roof is finally repaired and we are going to get some DIY projects done. Just an FYI, I am a great spackler and painter. 

Haha, Icabod. Nice one. I see I left him in good care. LOL. Have fun on your evil plotting.


----------



## chad320

The plan is in motion. I got clearance from the GF tonight to go home Friday and regroup on my tanks. My heel is getting better and im alot more mobile than I had thought I would be. I cant wait to get home and do my maintenance. Lol, I told her Friday is her proving ground as to weather ill let her help me with them or not :hihi: Hopefully shes a good gardener  I plan to stay up late so there will be plenty of pics of 5 or 6 of the tanks.


----------



## Karackle

EXCELLENT! I can't wait to see the updates, and I'm glad to hear you are healing fast! :biggrin: roud:


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> The plan is in motion. I got clearance from the GF tonight to go home Friday and regroup on my tanks. My heel is getting better and im alot more mobile than I had thought I would be. I cant wait to get home and do my maintenance. Lol, I told her Friday is her proving ground as to weather ill let her help me with them or not :hihi: Hopefully shes a good gardener  I plan to stay up late so there will be plenty of pics of 5 or 6 of the tanks.


Continuation from Non-C's thread! 

If you didn't live two hours away (because I am so incredibly broke right now and that is like a full tank of gas in my lovely gas guzzling piece of broken down turd of a car, you get where it's going, my car sucks, and doesn't like highways lol) I would totally be knocking on your door to help you with your tanks (and sneak off with a bucket of trimmings since I will be able to out run you, sorry bad joke I know :red_mouth:biggrin::angel.


----------



## chad320

haha, you wouldnt have to sneak off with them. Id give them to you to save the room in my garbage  I have alot of big plants (aponogetons, leganandras, etc.) that will be thinned out. I have been experimenting for a few months so my stems are going to crap. I am going to give everything a 50% WC and restart my PPS-Pro dosing again once I get everything rearranged. Im actually kinda dreading getting started because I know it will take me a couple weekends to get all 9 in order again  That and I have water lilys blooming through blanket weed that needs some attention this weekend too. Ugh!


----------



## nonconductive

sorry about your foot chad. but theres no need to make up stories. just admit it, you were showing off for the new lady friend and hurt yourself.


make sure you take lots of pics of the tanks!


----------



## demonr6

Here I was expecting an update to the tank. BAH!


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> sorry about your foot chad. but theres no need to make up stories. just admit it, you were showing off for the new lady friend and hurt yourself.
> 
> 
> make sure you take lots of pics of the tanks!


No, I was about to beat up a 7 year old little kid 



demonr6 said:


> Here I was expecting an update to the tank. BAH!


Check back late tonight for picture updates of a few of the tanks.:wink:


----------



## chad320

Well, finally, as promised, here is the 65g! Its looking in pretty sorry shape. As said previously, I quit PPS-Pro for a month to see what effects it had/how dependant my plants were in it. Most of the new crypt leaves are pretty holey. Along with some of the new anubias leaves. Everything has faded a bit but nothing has really melted. It has proven ferts make a pretty big impact, even in a "slow growing/easy maintenance" tank. When I got home today after being gone for a week the water level was down about four inches and im sure that didnt help either


----------



## Bahugo

*drool* I should have came out there to help you. If you have some lost change in your couch or on the seat cushion of your car and your feeling extra generous you are more then welcome too send me your "garbage space" plants first class!


----------



## chad320

Haha, this isnt the rescape yet  I will keep the wood but im pretty sure I want to move alot of these crypts emergent and move some others in here along with a change in substrate. Here it is with a clear background


----------



## chad320

Here is the top right 29g ive been neglecting...


----------



## .Mko.

love the dense growth haha =) looks great for neglect my neglected tank has seen better days though..


----------



## chad320

And here is the bottom right 29g. The aponogeton, downoi,pellia, leganandra tank. Kinda breakin the rules growing this many big plants in a 29g but its working so far


----------



## chad320

.Mko. said:


> love the dense growth haha =) looks great for neglect my neglected tank has seen better days though..


Umm... yeah, I havent posted pictures of what my "no fert" exrperiment did to stem plants :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Here is the stand...


----------



## chad320

Wow! 204 views since I posted this series of pics and not one single comment? Guess posting pics is a bigger PITA than its proving to be worth.


----------



## sewingalot

That downoi is seriously impressive. Is that what I sent you way back when? Nice to see it so healthy!



chad320 said:


> Wow! 204 views since I posted this series of pics and not one single comment? Guess posting pics is a bigger PITA than its proving to be worth.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Is that a big enough protest for you, Chad my dear? I was saving one of my favorite journals for last and you threaten to take the pictures away? I will haunt you if you do such a thing. (And don't feel bad, most of my threads aren't followed either, especially my I <3 BBA thread, sigh.)



> Umm... yeah, I havent posted pictures of what my "no fert" exrperiment did to stem plants


I told you not to follow my madness. You do realize I want to see pictures and hear details right?

I like the way you have the stand setup. I'd love to have some emersed plants like that. That apono flower is gorgeous. What kind of apono is it? Do you know? I really like the lace plant. Are they as difficult as noted?

P.S. You are supposed to hide the moonshine jug when taking pictures.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Wow! 204 views since I posted this series of pics and not one single comment? Guess posting pics is a bigger PITA than its proving to be worth.


I'm still to jealous of your tanks too think of a comprehensive sentence for a reply. I'm curious to the reply about the lace plants too, my LFS always has them but I've never given much thought into them. 

So can you play the violin and guitar? You should put up a "requiem of dream" cover for us to see! :red_mouth


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> That downoi is seriously impressive. Is that what I sent you way back when? Nice to see it so healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Is that a big enough protest for you, Chad my dear? I was saving one of my favorite journals for last and you threaten to take the pictures away? I will haunt you if you do such a thing. (And don't feel bad, most of my threads aren't followed either, especially my I <3 BBA thread, sigh.)
> 
> 
> 
> I told you not to follow my madness. You do realize I want to see pictures and hear details right?
> 
> I like the way you have the stand setup. I'd love to have some emersed plants like that. That apono flower is gorgeous. What kind of apono is it? Do you know? I really like the lace plant. Are they as difficult as noted?
> 
> P.S. You are supposed to hide the moonshine jug when taking pictures.





Bahugo said:


> I'm still to jealous of your tanks too think of a comprehensive sentence for a reply. I'm curious to the reply about the lace plants too, my LFS always has them but I've never given much thought into them.
> 
> So can you play the violin and guitar? You should put up a "requiem of dream" cover for us to see! :red_mouth


Yep, thats your downoi. Its still kicking but its starting to get a little too shaded by the Aponogetons. The one thats flowering like crazy right now is a capuroni and the ones that have babies everywhere are crispus. If any of you want any LMK, im going to thin them out SOON. The lace was a gift from Nonc. I dont deem it hard at all. Its in MTS with my clay and is also on the "no fert" plan up until a few days ago. Id say its pretty darn easy being that I havent catered to its needs at all  As for pics and details of the fert plan, I started dosing again when I lost my whole carpet of UG and all of the leaves fell off of my stems. Hows that for details? :hihi: Ill try to get some more pics of the other tanks up as I make my way through cleaning and WCs. Good to see you back on, youve been missed . And belive me, if that was really a moonshine jug, I wouldnt have posted pics. I would have been ummm....busy? 

Bahugo, im a hillbilly of sorts so I dont play violin and guitar. I play fiddle and guitar, but violin is for classical guys :hihi: And trust me, you dont want to see a video either. The last time I did open mic the only time anyone clapped is when I announced I only had one more song  :icon_mrgr.


----------



## sewingalot

I'm only visiting tonight. Tomorrow, I am back to work with or without a/c. (Actually, I have other things I must take care of but those are boring, more so than watching paint dry)

EEK on the UG! Do you have any left? If not when it cools, I can send you half of what I have submersed and some emersed if you like. Hahaha, so funny in a sad sort of way. I think downoi is pretty shaded. I like the taller growth.

And right on with the moonshine. I just found a half bottle of Jameson tonight and am tempted to crack it open despite the fact I am no longer supposed to be drinking. :hihi:

And Roger that on a fiddle. My great-great grandpa was buried with his cause the family was fighting over it. I want to hear you play now! I can't sing or play instruments (unless you count the harmonica and that's not well, lol). I am so fascinated by those who can!


----------



## chad320

Yes, I still have plent of UG. Thanks for the offer  I melted them down to the point where I thought I could save them still so its not all gone  And remind yourself before you go to bed tonight that you are thankful I didnt post a video of my singing :hihi: ESPECIALLY if Jameson is involved in the evenings festivities.


----------



## sewingalot

Hahahaha, I forgot to sing to Mike while he was here. You just reminded me. I should call him and sing him a lullaby. :hihi: Glad you were able to save it.

Still want to hear the singing.


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> Hahahaha, I forgot to sing to Mike while he was here. You just reminded me. I should call him and sing him a lullaby. :hihi: Glad you were able to save it.
> 
> Still want to hear the singing.


Haha, I hope you do call him :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Haha, I hope you do call him :hihi:


Lol! Can we get a phone recording of how that one goes? I think I would wet myself laughing so hard. I could only imagine that conversation: 

"Well, Chad reminded me that I needed to sing you a song Mike and I didnt want to forget again so I decided to give you a good night lullaby" 
..... *singing*
"Mike you there?"
....
....
"Mike?"
....
.
.
.
.
.
"I'm hanging up now Sara. Aren't lullaby's suppose to relax you and put you too sleep?"
_ _ _ _ _ 


Ok, so change of plans, seeing as I am still stuck on my whole like warped humor tonight and after watching family guy...

I will pay you generously in plants if you call mike (while recording the conversation for our ammusement) and sing 

http://youtu.be/2WNrx2jq184


----------



## chad320

PLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASE do as Bahugo asks for all of us :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Seriously, I was in near tears (for other reasons) and that post just made me laugh so hard. That is my favorite episode of Family Guy, too. Thanks for the pick me up.

Trust me guys, you don't want to hear me sing. How did Earl put it? "You're not bad, but you're not great, either?" :hihi:

But that would totally be something I should do to Mike. I'll make a note to make it a religious or dirty song. That way, it's not forum appropriate.


----------



## .Mko.

chad320 said:


> Umm... yeah, I havent posted pictures of what my "no fert" exrperiment did to stem plants :hihi:


 :icon_eek: haha did they all end up looking like hairgrass? or were they miracle plants and grew as nice and thick as this forest of a tank?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> PLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASE do as Bahugo asks for all of us :hihi:



:hihi: 

Before I forget, You never told me you had UG Sara! How much Rotala and HM did you say you wanted? *starts putting NonC™ "plant grow drops" in tank*


----------



## sewingalot

.Mko. said:


> :icon_eek: haha did they all end up looking like hairgrass? or were they miracle plants and grew as nice and thick as this forest of a tank?


Ha! Quote of the week goes to .Mko.! Hilarious.



Bahugo said:


> :hihi:
> 
> Before I forget, You never told me you had UG Sara! How much Rotala and HM did you say you wanted? *starts putting NonC™ "plant grow drops" in tank*


LOL, Nice, NonC™ "plant grow drops. LOVE IT. I was planning on sending you some when I shipped you plants in cooler months. Remind me. I want all of it! A person only needs a stem, but what every you'd like to send is cool.

Chad - I want pictures of this tank fail.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Seriously, I was in near tears (for other reasons) and that post just made me laugh so hard. That is my favorite episode of Family Guy, too. Thanks for the pick me up.
> 
> Trust me guys, you don't want to hear me sing. How did Earl put it? "You're not bad, but you're not great, either?" :hihi:
> 
> But that would totally be something I should do to Mike. I'll make a note to make it a religious or dirty song. That way, it's not forum appropriate.


That is what PP is all about, making members smile and laugh when they need a pick me up! 

You sure you don't want to switch sides? It is never too late! 



sewingalot said:


> Ha! Quote of the week goes to .Mko.! Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Nice, NonC™ "plant grow drops. LOVE IT. I was planning on sending you some when I shipped you plants in cooler months. Remind me. I want all of it! A person only needs a stem, but what every you'd like to send is cool.
> 
> Chad - I want pictures of this tank fail.


Yes, I had to google how to get the ™ sign, so you better enjoy it! 

I figure I have one trim this week on the Rotala (and a few other plants) to make it slightly denser (it is growing like a week) then everything will be growing out for a while! I plan on sending you a handsome amount of the two and several other plants! The HM is getting pretty dense. crazy to think I only started with three short stems. Looks like a dense HM softball now!


----------



## sewingalot

Just remember, technically, we invented your side, so I own it already. Muhahahahahaha. Good luck trying to convert me. I'm all for fighting lost causes. 

Nice on the plants, thanks.

I wander if this banter will make Chad happy? I mean he was sad no one was commenting and now we are discussing PP vs AL strategies.

Good night, Chad (and Rich)! I'm getting off here, see you in a few days.


----------



## chad320

.Mko. said:


> :icon_eek: haha did they all end up looking like hairgrass? or were they miracle plants and grew as nice and thick as this forest of a tank?


Umm...no I dont think hairgrass describes it  But very funny quote :hihi:

Chad - I want pictures of this tank fail.[/QUOTE]No way!!! Well until tomorrow when I show the damage done 



Bahugo said:


> That is what PP is all about, making members smile and laugh when they need a pick me up!
> 
> You sure you don't want to switch sides?


 :hihi: Too funny


----------



## sewingalot

Oh, then I'll have to wait to see the pictures for a while. But I look forward to the pictures later. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

I second the NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

those tanks look awesome chad, neglected or not!! the lace plant looks fantastic, along with the other apono's

look at batgirl trying to claim credit for the greatness that is PP. haha
I'm a lousy vocalist too, thats what pitch shifters are for. :hihi: 

I may or may not have heard batgirl's "calls" :icon_lol: 

catching up on this thread gave me a good laugh this morning.


----------



## wkndracer

chad320 said:


> Wow! 204 views since I posted this series of pics and not one single comment? Guess posting pics is a bigger PITA than its proving to be worth.


Barely have time to read the threads lately much less poo a cute comment.


sewingalot said:


> Hahahaha, I forgot to sing to Mike while he was here. You just reminded me. I should call him and sing him a lullaby. :hihi:


Caller ID and call blocker are neat little options included free with most phone service.


chad320 said:


> Haha, I hope you do call him :hihi:


What did I ever do to you? 


Bahugo said:


> Lol! Can we get a phone recording of how that one goes? I think I would wet myself laughing so hard. I could only imagine that conversation.
> _ _ _ _ _
> 
> I will pay you generously in plants if you call mike (while recording the conversation for our ammusement) and sing


"_I would wet myself laughing so hard_."
Live webcam required at your location before I'll answer the phone :icon_redf


chad320 said:


> PLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASE do as Bahugo asks for all of us :hihi:


Really?,,,, Really?,,,, :icon_roll "_for all of us"_ guess I'm not part of us 


sewingalot said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Seriously, Trust me guys, you don't want to hear me sing. How did Earl put it? "You're not bad, but you're not great, either?" :hihi:
> 
> But that would totally be something I should do to Mike. I'll make a note to make it a religious or dirty song. That way, it's not forum appropriate.


I remember being told Earl looks over some of this from time to time while there for a visit (with those that don't answer the phone when someone is coming 780+ miles from out of state), so Hey guy! (man to man) help me out on this one plz 


nonconductive said:


> those tanks look awesome chad, neglected or not!! the lace plant looks fantastic, along with the other apono's
> 
> catching up on this thread gave me a good laugh this morning.


Taking a break and catching up too. Alarmed to see the combined armies plotting to ambush me unaware while all I do is mind my own biz and stay quite. I'll have to monitor this more closely in the future.

Tanks look just the way I like them, on the verge of a weed explosion LOL.


----------



## nonconductive

haha poo a cute comment

lol mike, i had nothing to do with it! it's mutiny i tell you! I'm loyal to the Frat and the PP.

i esp. like this one:

"what did i ever do to you"


----------



## chad320

Aww...cmon Mike. We knew that if you looked at her in person and it didnt burn your eyes out then your ears would make it through the shreiking. I mean singing. We werent trying to pick on you, I just want to hear Sara howl something. I mean sing. Weve all seen her poetry so im pretty sure she could growl something out. I mean sing. Please just lend your ear while she squeaks you a song. I mean sing. For all of us  I am laughing already.....


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Aww...cmon Mike. We knew that if you looked at her in person and it didnt burn your eyes out then your ears would make it through the shreiking. I mean singing. We werent trying to pick on you, I just want to hear Sara howl something. I mean sing. Weve all seen her poetry so im pretty sure she could growl something out. I mean sing. Please just lend your ear while she squeaks you a song. I mean sing. For all of us  I am laughing already.....


and record it so it can be listened to by future generations when they tell the tail of the batgirl siren call.


----------



## wkndracer

chad320 said:


> Aww...cmon Mike. We knew that if you looked at her in person and it didnt burn your eyes out then your ears would make it through the shreiking. I mean singing. We werent trying to pick on you, I just want to hear Sara howl something. I mean sing. Weve all seen her poetry so im pretty sure she could growl something out. I mean sing. Please just lend your ear while she squeaks you a song. I mean sing. For all of us  I am laughing already.....


not nice (but OK if,,,) 


nonconductive said:


> and record it so it can be listened to by future generations when they tell the tail of the batgirl siren call.


OK if,,, 

_*If*_ Sara and Earl ever travel south so Earl can live the dream and visit lands end in Key West. *And* they stop to visit here on the way. I'll wine and dine them with true southern pride. I'll smoke piggy back ribs for 1/2 the day over a hardwood tank, yardbird, corn in the shuck, shrimp on a stick all smoked slowly @ no more than 225*f, frying seafood and breaded veggies in peanut oil, all the while pouring frozen hurricanes of our custom blend with three rums and never allowing the glass to be empty and warm.
*Then* (maybe) Sara will belt one out by the light of a bonefire, under a full moon and my son will video the wondrous event. :smile:

_now painting that picture with mere words should be worth 5 points_


----------



## nonconductive

lol dang! mike can i come over too for some ribs and corn!

(I can be wined and dined too!)

just say "Mere, sara! Mere sara!" and she will come.

just dont say it after midnight with the lights off.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> dang! mike can i come over too for some ribs and corn!
> 
> (I can be wined and dined too!)


and screen the video in a pre release showing?
it would be kinda like last one standing if the blender doesn't blowup LOL


----------



## nonconductive

lol.

now showing:

a country jamboree starring batgirl as a howling banshee, chad as the fiddling fiend and featuring mike on the bbq.

i'd pay to attend.


----------



## chad320

Oh wow, yeah Mike, can we all come down? I sure miss the hurricanes and the seafood. I used to live in Palm Coast and there is nothing like freash seafood. Steamed oysters in a burlap sack is one of my favorites  That all sounded like a wonderful dream until you mentioned the singing part. That reminds me, a few weeks ago I was in a drinking contest. I was winning right before I fell asleep


----------



## chad320

I would pay for those tickets too


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> That reminds me, a few weeks ago I was in a drinking contest. I was winning right before I fell asleep


lollol serious?

chad, you're IN the cast


----------



## wkndracer

:biggrin:The guest trailer can sleep 6 without anybody on the floor.

guest house for you mountain folk

Edit; less than 1hr to Mickey World from here:biggrin:


----------



## chad320

I would come down for sure. I wish Orlando from GLA was on here more. Id like to go paddle a few streams with him too. Hes got some good spots  And Mike, I thought mountain folk slept in hammocks???


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> :biggrin:The guest trailer can sleep 6 without anybody on the floor.
> 
> guest house for you mountain folk
> 
> Edit; less than 2hrs to Mickey World from here:biggrin:


oooo mike! we plan on taking the little one(s) to rat land one of these days! 

oh yea thanks for taking one for the team. PP!!!!!!



chad320 said:


> I would come down for sure. I wish Orlando from GLA was on here more. Id like to go paddle a few streams with him too. Hes got some good spots  And Mike, I thought mountain folk slept in hammocks???


i thought they slept on the ground against a tree with a loaded shotgun.


----------



## wkndracer

chad320 said:


> I would come down for sure. I wish Orlando from GLA was on here more. Id like to go paddle a few streams with him too. Hes got some good spots  And Mike, I thought mountain folk slept in hammocks???


G'ville is only an hour away to the north. Orlando is EASY to get in contact with :icon_mrgr
edit above is now corrected - when my wife informed me the monster in law was 2hrs and ratworld was 50 minutes.

Hammocks are a southern thang


nonconductive said:


> oooo mike! we plan on taking the little one(s) to rat land one of these days!
> 
> oh yea thanks for taking one for the team. PP!!!!!!
> 
> i thought they slept on the ground against a tree with a loaded shotgun.


Stay in touch roud: rat land and sleeping on the ground down here better be in Jan. or Feb. _MAYBE_ or your bug food and REALLY HOT! Besides isn't it always nasty up there then?

Sounds like you people need to coordinate a road trip.


----------



## chad320

Hmm....this could work for me around October  Right now lawyers are sucking up every last penny that ive got trying to win a custody battle. When I win, we celebrate with ratland


----------



## wkndracer

good luck and wishes for you dealing with the leaches

Oct. is hillbilly month for us as we spend 2 weeks in WVa during Oct.

But I could leave the key under the mat so you could feed the fish LOL.


----------



## sewingalot

What the? I guess when the cat's away......lol. This is the funniest conversation I've read in a while. roud: I think we should all make a trip to Mikie's house. By the way, Earl told me to tell you that he can't wait to visit now and 10/4 on the singing on the phone. 

And I hate to disappoint you, but batgirl is actually up during daylight hours again.

Chad - where's the pictures? You just lost points for your team.


----------



## SkyGrl

*hisss* 

Amy


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> What the? I guess when the cat's away......lol. This is the funniest conversation I've read in a while. roud: I think we should all make a trip to Mikie's house. By the way, Earl told me to tell you that he can't wait to visit now and 10/4 on the singing on the phone.
> 
> And I hate to disappoint you, but batgirl is actually up during daylight hours again.
> 
> Chad - where's the pictures? You just lost points for your team.


You yeahoos get your plans in order I will cook! Pictures are as easy as closing your eyes after reading my first response to this yada yada (i aint skeeerd) AND be happy we didn't all move over and bomb your thread together with this! LMAO

I just need notice time to plan and clean the bonfire area


----------



## Bahugo

wkndracer said:


> You yeahoos get your plans in order I will cook! Pictures are as easy as closing your eyes after reading my first response to this yada yada (i aint skeeerd) AND be happy we didn't all move over and bomb your thread together with this! LMAO
> 
> I just need notice time to plan and clean the bonfire area



Can I come to Florida?


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> G'ville is only an hour away to the north. Orlando is EASY to get in contact with :icon_mrgr
> edit above is now corrected - when my wife informed me the monster in law was 2hrs and ratworld was 50 minutes.
> 
> Hammocks are a southern thang
> 
> 
> Stay in touch roud: rat land and sleeping on the ground down here better be in Jan. or Feb. _MAYBE_ or your bug food and REALLY HOT! Besides isn't it always nasty up there then?
> 
> Sounds like you people need to coordinate a road trip.


will let you know if we ever do it mike! we should arrange a panty meeting.



chad320 said:


> Hmm....this could work for me around October  Right now lawyers are sucking up every last penny that ive got trying to win a custody battle. When I win, we celebrate with ratland


 
i hope you win chad, i heard its pretty hard for the father to win custody.


sewingalot said:


> What the? I guess when the cat's away......lol. This is the funniest conversation I've read in a while. roud: I think we should all make a trip to Mikie's house. By the way, Earl told me to tell you that he can't wait to visit now and 10/4 on the singing on the phone.
> 
> And I hate to disappoint you, but batgirl is actually up during daylight hours again.
> 
> Chad - where's the pictures? You just lost points for your team.


hey no some ladies allowed. but i guess earl is a panty so its ok lol



SkyGrl said:


> *hisss*
> 
> Amy


 
lol that just made me crack up.


Bahugo said:


> Can I come to Florida?


you're a panty!


----------



## wkndracer

Bahugo said:


> Can I come to Florida?


Anybody got a bus? LOL


nonconductive said:


> we should arrange a panty meeting.


 Yup! and Sara will sing


nonconductive said:


> i hope you win chad, i heard its pretty hard for the father to win custody.


Yes it is hard to win,,, did it twice for the same kid. She's grown up now. Getting her masters in chem engineering this year, probably marrying a frog too. I rarely see or hear from her and when I do it's mostly crap so if she moves to France it won't be much of a loss.



nonconductive said:


> hey no some ladies allowed. but i guess earl is a panty so its ok lol


Yeah if Earl brings you we'll let you sing.




Gonna need the whole pig huh?


----------



## sewingalot

Chad, good luck on the custody battle. A good friend of ours is going through similar issues and after seeing it first hand, I feel for you. I hope that it all works out!



SkyGrl said:


> *hisss*
> 
> Amy


hahaha



wkndracer said:


> You yeahoos get your plans in order I will cook! Pictures are as easy as closing your eyes after reading my first response to this yada yada (i aint skeeerd) AND be happy we didn't all move over and bomb your thread together with this! LMAO
> 
> I just need notice time to plan and clean the bonfire area


No one cares about my threads anymore. I'm the red-headed stepchild. LOL.

Is this the time to mention that I don't eat half of what you said, but Earl wants all of it? :hihi:



Bahugo said:


> Can I come to Florida?


I see how it is, I get the invite and everyone wants to come along now. My mom used to joke that I could go to an empty building and people would just start flocking to it.



nonconductive said:


> hey no some ladies allowed. but i guess earl is a panty so its ok lol


I'm being de-invited? So sad.....waaaaaaah.  Earl says he's still coming whether I am invited or not. LOL



wkndracer said:


> Anybody got a bus? LOL
> 
> Yup! and Sara will sing
> 
> Yes it is hard to win,,, did it twice for the same kid. She's grown up now. Getting her masters in chem engineering this year, probably marrying a frog too. I rarely see or hear from her and when I do it's mostly crap so if she moves to France it won't be much of a loss.
> 
> 
> Yeah if Earl brings you we'll let you sing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna need the whole pig huh?


Sucks about the girl, Mike. I hate to hear it.

Chad's going to feel the love when he gets back online. Here he wanted love and thought no one cared about his AMAZING tanks.


----------



## chad320

Holy wow, you guys are showing the love for sure  I was almost in tears some of this is so funny.:hihi: Amy shows up once a month and goes "hisss" HILARIOUS! I almost woke up the whole building giggling.
Mike, it sounds like we need to pack up the granny wagon and go. As far as the custody battle im more scared of the lawyer bill than my ex. She is easy to beat in my eyes.
Rich, I will pick you up on the way to Ohare 

Sara, good to see you on. As always, good spirited and funny as ever. Unfortunately, no new pics until Friday night. Late, like I always do  I think my photography (lack of) skills like a few short words from Mr. Jameson first 

Icabod, Lets race to see who can put up pics first. No wait, you and Rich should compare blurry pics to see who wins the most points for our team :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> No one cares about my threads anymore. I'm the red-headed stepchild.
> 
> 
> Is this the time to mention that I don't eat half of what you said, but Earl wants all of it? :hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm being de-invited? So sad.....waaaaaaah.  Earl says he's still coming whether I am invited or not. LOL


You know what happens to red headed step children.......

*BEAT DOWN!!*

I know, it sure sounds appetizing.

And that's cuz Earl knows whats up......



wkndracer said:


> Yeah if Earl brings you *we'll let you sing*.


Thats just too dang funny...

Also, sorry to hear about your daughter, Mike.





chad320 said:


> Icabod, Lets race to see who can put up pics first. No wait, you and Rich should compare blurry pics to see who wins the most points for our team :hihi:


Chadwick, until Kate came along Rich was winning that battle. 

Also, I wish you the best of luck with the whole custody thing.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> And that's cuz* Earl knows whats up......*


The important one is still coming *(Earl* The hidden PP member) That's all that matters. :icon_mrgr Just kidding Sara, you know the PP brigade enjoys the "some ladies" company. It provides the PP members entertainment by giving us a target for jokes. Man, my jokes are harsh today. 

Good luck Chad with your custody battles!


----------



## chad320

Haha, Sara can dish it and take it. She just cant sing  I better shut up now before stuff from my facebook starts showing up on here


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> No different restaurant. But still an Itanian place, <3 their food  Watch out for that bread. we go through spurts were we eat alot of it too ;P Bad news on the 150g. This job may have fallen through already as they backed out for a cheaper price. The tough part is I already gave them the cheapest price I could  Maybe if I send my buddy over there to price them a 150g REEF tank. :hihi: he might come back  Anyway, the tank is fine and good as ever


Was skimming through this awesome journal, and saw this...

Not real long ago my boss set up a 265 gallon reef tank for a local restaurant.

Completely stocked coral and all.

Price was right around 14k


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Haha, Sara can dish it and take it. She just cant sing  I better shut up now before stuff from my facebook starts showing up on here


Hahahaha, that goes both ways, so I think I'll just keep my mouth shut.  Where are the pictures of the disaster tank, Chad?

Or I will sing to you and I may or may not have been told I sound like a hick that feel down the well and stole my grandma's pipes along the way. 

Pictures?


----------



## chad320

As requested...pictures :flick: Here is the disaster tank. I couldnt help but put up the best shots so I end this run with a FTS that is proof of how terrible this tank is. The stems were the only thing that took it hard (and the buce).:thumbsdow The first is snail and cherry feeding time, and the buce in the second pic hit hard woithout ferts... the third is Keei and Nuriis together.:drool: Notice most of the UG carpet disappeared. When I try to kill this stuff it flourishes:icon_conf As bad as this tank is here goes:icon_neut


----------



## nonconductive

chad those crypts are sweet! i dont think the tank looks bad.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, I guess it doesnt look bad unless you knew that the whole length of the back was stem plants when this fert experiment started.


----------



## speedie408

The buce looks like it needs some mad love dude. Keei still looks good.... what happened bro? Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## sewingalot

You are making me miss my cha-cha-cha-cherry bombs.....err shrimp, Chad. Those are pretty. So what is your plan to recover your tank from bad experiments (not that the tank looks bad)?


----------



## chad320

I stopped dosing for a month to see how reliant this tank was on the substrate. Its a different mix and its horrible if you asked me. I going to stick to my own clay, peat, MTS mix and call it done. Ive still got 3 9L bags of Malaya powder sitting here for the next setup though so it will be no less than interesting to see this blackwater crypt tank go up.


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> You are making me miss my cha-cha-cha-cherry bombs.....err shrimp, Chad. Those are pretty. So what is your plan to recover your tank from bad experiments (not that the tank looks bad)?


I resumed dosing almost a week ago. In a few weeks ill trim and replant. The crypts are holey so im going to add some of my clay to the mix and see if it brings them out of it. But not until I see if the liquid fert mix makes the difference.

Cherry bombs for sure. These guys blew up in a few months from some kulls that I dumped off in there for fish food for other tanks


----------



## sewingalot

And how reliant was it? The crypts seem fine, if not happy. Stems and UG, meh. I see your point. I can't believe I am about to say this, but I am looking for another crypt for my 55 now that I see they are actually surviving my wrath.


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> And how reliant was it? The crypts seem fine, if not happy. Stems and UG, meh. I see your point. I can't believe I am about to say this, but I am looking for another crypt for my 55 now that I see they are actually surviving my wrath.


I am really disappointed in this mix because its all maufactured substrate. The crypts went from perfect to holey as can be in a month. Im thinking they are pretty dependant on Ca and Mg supplements. Which is what im working on. Some way to provide them in the substrate to reduce the need for regular fert dosing. Hence my homemade clay experiments. I think its pretty weel know how dependant stems are for N so that part was a gimme.

What kind of crypt do you want, I might have it?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

The plants honestly don't look bad  At least you're not plucking the leaves off your crypts to keep them from killing each other like me. A certain crypt of mine is sending runners all over the place and they're all emerging along the front glass...

Did you use all aquasoil (too lazy to read through everything  )? I have good luck with florabase with plenty of laterite and root tabs. I still dose micros sometimes along with potassium but everything else comes from all the shrimp poo.


----------



## sewingalot

You could have something with the Mg. That is the one nutrient that I found my tank was missing as our water supply is kind of low in it. I hate that I like blyxa so well as if it weren't for that one plant, I could eliminate dosing completely.

I <3 florabase and turface. My favorite combination. 

Chad, I know just about as much about crypts as you do about my favorite foods to eat. :hihi: I'm looking for something that gets no taller than 14" but is taller than 8" is a darker green and relatively easy to maintain (if I nudge it, I don't want to see the thing shed leaves overnight). Any suggestions?


----------



## chad320

Its ASII powder, fluvals new plant substrate (cant think of name right now) and flourite. The nuriis have send out mad runners but I keep clipping them and moving them to other tanks so they dont smother the Keei. I need to move the Keei soon but I wanted to give it some time to regain some strength. Do you dose any Ca or Mg to yours? Is it all RO water? Got a Gh or Kh reading?


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> You could have something with the Mg. That is the one nutrient that I found my tank was missing as our water supply is kind of low in it. I hate that I like blyxa so well as if it weren't for that one plant, I could eliminate dosing completely.
> 
> I <3 florabase and turface. My favorite combination.
> 
> Chad, I know just about as much about crypts as you do about my favorite foods to eat. :hihi: I'm looking for something that gets no taller than 14" but is taller than 8" is a darker green and relatively easy to maintain (if I nudge it, I don't want to see the thing shed leaves overnight). Any suggestions?


Tropicas are a wendtii variety, get about 8 to 10" and have a nice reddish tint and textured leaves. Super easy to grow as well. Mi' oya is about the same. I have a bunch of both. Maybe we could set up a trade when this heat backs off a bit.


----------



## chad320

Where are you guys getting your florabase from?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

chad320 said:


> Its ASII powder, fluvals new plant substrate (cant think of name right now) and flourite. The nuriis have send out mad runners but I keep clipping them and moving them to other tanks so they dont smother the Keei. I need to move the Keei soon but I wanted to give it some time to regain some strength. Do you dose any Ca or Mg to yours? Is it all RO water? Got a Gh or Kh reading?


Is the fluval substrate the same one the market for shrimp tanks? I bought a couple of those to use on my shrimp. The plants look ok but that's because they're mosses and ferns which don't even touch the substrate lol. Yeah I pluck all the nurii and send them away. I need to start doing that with the affinis to control it. I don't dose any Ca or Mg. I use half RO and half tap, KH 4 and GH 8

I get my florabase from the lfs. You can get it from dr fosters for a reasonable price. It doesn't release ammonia like aquasoil does. 

It sounds like Sara needs the newer affinis strain that gets 12 inches tall. Mine unfortunately grows flat against the substrate and only has 4 inch long leaves...Green gecko might work but it's rather bright in color.


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Tropicas are a wendtii variety, get about 8 to 10" and have a nice reddish tint and textured leaves. Super easy to grow as well. Mi' oya is about the same. I have a bunch of both. Maybe we could set up a trade when this heat backs off a bit.


Too much to understand. I need a picture book. :help: I'll go google them, but yeah, we'll work out a trade. 



chad320 said:


> Where are you guys getting your florabase from?


Amazon.com during Christmas sales. I even called the store that sold through them and got a discount on shipping (free). :hihi:

Edit: and now CT is talking cryptic. :biggrin: I'm in a need of a dictionary for crypt phobics.


----------



## chad320

Fluval has a shrimp substrate and a plant substrate. They look the same to me but FWIW I got the plant stuff. For stems I like the As but for my creepy jungle plants not so much. You dont dose any Ca or Mg? Hmm.. do you have any problems with holes in your leaves? I wish there was a good way to test it w/o breaking the bank. Do you have a few affinis runners? The affinis that ive got is the big red one, id like a few of the smaller ones for my emergent setup.

Sara, ive got a few Green Geckos too but like CT said they are bright green and not one of my personal favorites.

EDIT: If my batteries hadnt died last night shooting I would get you some pics. Looks like Monday when I get back I can get more pics up of them.


----------



## sewingalot

No worries on the pictures, mate. I'll google the names you gave me. I did look up the wendtii and I think I'm liking some of those. I have a lucens crypt I really like, but it's smaller in size and is emersed.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

chad320 said:


> Fluval has a shrimp substrate and a plant substrate. They look the same to me but FWIW I got the plant stuff. For stems I like the As but for my creepy jungle plants not so much. You dont dose any Ca or Mg? Hmm.. do you have any problems with holes in your leaves? I wish there was a good way to test it w/o breaking the bank. Do you have a few affinis runners? The affinis that ive got is the big red one, id like a few of the smaller ones for my emergent setup.
> 
> Sara, ive got a few Green Geckos too but like CT said they are bright green and not one of my personal favorites.
> 
> EDIT: If my batteries hadnt died last night shooting I would get you some pics. Looks like Monday when I get back I can get more pics up of them.


No holes to be seen. My water source has plenty of both. In fact, my water would be perfect for hardwater crypts. I find that Hygrophilas are particularly prone to holey leaves but that's due to potassium deficiencies and I dose enough of that I think.

Ohhh take a picture of your type please! Mine is the one I gave Sara to try (I think it's still alive!) --Dark green or brown with purple/crimson undersides and sometimes bullated leaves. Yes, I have plenty of runners 

I got Sara trying crypts! Huzzah! Wendtii varieties are particularly unmelty


----------



## bsmith

I'm surprised your crypts took a hit. It seems that the substrate mix is pretty nutritional and we all know crypts feed pretty much from their roots and thats it. I have ADA AS in my mini-m that houses all of my harder to find/rarer crypts and am dosing column ferts (Tropica Plant Nutrition+, Flourish Fe and Flourish comp) every few weeks. I don't know what kind of lighting you have though or if you even have co2 but my mini-m is low tech with only a 13w desk lamp with a spiral pc lighting it.


----------



## chad320

bsmith said:


> I'm surprised your crypts took a hit. It seems that the substrate mix is pretty nutritional and we all know crypts feed pretty much from their roots and thats it. I have ADA AS in my mini-m that houses all of my harder to find/rarer crypts and am dosing column ferts (Tropica Plant Nutrition+, Flourish Fe and Flourish comp) every few weeks. I don't know what kind of lighting you have though or if you even have co2 but my mini-m is low tech with only a 13w desk lamp with a spiral pc lighting it.


Brandon, im starting to question the feed from the roots part for a few factors. Bullation is water column fert/lighting related and there is definately something going on here with holes in the leaves. I just havent narrowed it down yet as to exactly the source. These crypts were fine until I stopped water column dosing, including Ca and Mg. They get medium to high t5ho light and Co2. I thought the AS would be enough for them as well but its not the case here. I also got all of the GDA when doing this so your thread has helped me a bit on this as well.

CT, Ill get you a pic up in a minute. Its in a hard spot so hopefully it turns out OK.


----------



## bsmith

Interesting. I figured that bullation had something to do with light but I just figured that it was a trait developed by crypts from lower light or experience lower light to get more leaf surface area to get more light with out having to actually have larger leaves.

How would you explain crypts in an emersed setup, thats strictly root nutrition. 

I dont know how we could put this to test though.


----------



## chad320

B, Good point on the emergent setups. Just to guess id say submergent leaves are a different form? At least they appear to be to me, much like swords do? I really dont know.

CT, Here is a pic of my affinis. It has some yellow hues to it that dont show well in these pics but its the best that I could do. Sorry. it looks alot like a crypt that ive got that was sold to me as a wild collected Keei.


----------



## bsmith

FDIC I get my affinis from you Chad?


----------



## chad320

Hmmm...I think you did in the trade for a noritoi maybe? I know we traded a few specimens, I forgot which ones and I dont see it in my book.


----------



## chad320

Brandon, I found the trade and it was for a Noritoi. But the affinis trade was for a green affinis. Hows it growing for you? I only have one left from what I found tonight  Ill try to get a picture up tomorrow.

Here is a pic of the 65g on the right side of some Anubias growing. Theres coffeefolia, nana, nana 'petite', amd 'taiwan' moss pearling. The background is balansae and flaccidfolia.


----------



## Bahugo

I don't see a pic??? PSHHH Chad go look at my journal there is a ton of pics from yesterday!

Edit: way to put one in! now I look like I am blind or something!


----------



## chad320

BaRicho, I follow your journal :flick:


----------



## sewingalot

Chad, I love the picture of your tank (well the right side).

By the way, I may or may not have started making my moss covered driftwood, and I may be left with so much moss that I'm trying to decide whether or not to make some moss covered rocks or a moss wall for my new tank. Problem is the fact I mixed the two types of moss together and am now calling it Chad's moss. Doesn't sound quite right.....

I think that affinis is the type of crypt CT gave me!


----------



## Karackle

Ok I have a lot to catch up on, I admit to skimming a lot of it, but there was a lot of stuff that had me laughing out loud at my desk here in the office and people were looking at me funny! :hihi: 

Also I wanted to say that your neglected tanks probably look better than my non-neglected tanks :hihi 

The tanks are all looking good, I'm glad they're recovering nicely from the lack of nutrients :biggrin: 

There's probably other things 89745983745 pages back i wanted to comment on too, but I forget what they are now :tongue:


----------



## chad320

Chads moss *we have it affirmed captain, shes crazy :hihi:* nice one but I dont think id use that term outside the house. And thanks to both of you ladies for the nice compliments. It certainly helps as im tearing stuff down for rescapes but cant decide if I want to redo this one yet. keep your eye on my SnS thread. If there is something any of you that comment one this thread really want id give it to you for next to nothing or a trade. You folks know who you are. just dont have the room for some of these plants with the new scapes, im not looking to make millions on them


----------



## sewingalot

Hahaha, the husband heard me call it that, burst out laughing and walked away. Nice of you to help out others like that. I'm still working on bright idea on moss. I'm thinking a moss sandwich, I'll call it mosswich. :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Or you could get some of those wood letters in the craft department and make a sign that says ALGAE. Haha, ive seen sillier things done. Especially by someone who is a pink panty member and gets caught in a shell bra :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Or you could get some of those wood letters in the craft department and make a sign that says ALGAE. Haha, ive seen sillier things done. Especially by someone who is a pink panty member and gets caught in a shell bra :hihi:


ROFLOL! That picture was hysterical! You know, that isn't a bad idea on the sign. You just gave me a great idea on my new tank! Thanks. This is going to be crazy!


----------



## chad320

Noooo!!! Dont make a Chad tank with your Chad moss!!!  Do you think I would sell more plants if I put that super respectable picture on there? :hihi:


----------



## chad320

OK, since the "..me lad..s" team were the only ones to notice the new picture, here it is again. This time instead of front right, its side right, looking in through the end...


----------



## Bahugo

I noticed the picture! I am jealous of your anubias! Sheeeeeeeeeesh no love for Richugo!


----------



## nonconductive

nice pics chad...

i too have some chad moss that is taking over my son's little 2.5.

your anubias leaves look nice and clean!


----------



## nonconductive

what????? a PP member in a shell bra?????????


----------



## sewingalot

Chad I think that picture could sell lots of things, that was high class modeling. :hihi: (the shell bra, not the awesome plant picture). And non-c, don't you know about your team members? This is common knowledge that you guys like to wear girls undies. It's in your title after all.

Chad's moss. Should market it that way. How is your foot, Chad? And will you be putting a new FTS up soon?


----------



## nonconductive

i just went back a few pages and did not see any shell bras.


its one thing to wear silky pink underwear, but wearing shells on your nay nay's is just strange.


----------



## chad320

Yes the anubias are pretty clean. This tank get a rediculous amout of Co2 that helps with that. I have very little algae at all in this one. As for the shell bra, you have to add me on Facebook to see me in my other team uniform 

Ill try to get up a FTS tonight when the sun and big lights go down.


----------



## Karackle

Shell bra?! this i gotta see. :icon_lol: 

Tank is looking good as usual! 

Those little teeny anubias are awesome, i mean they're huge 'cause there's a lot of them, but the leaves are itty bitty. What kind of anubias is that?


----------



## chad320

The big one is a coffeefolia and the small leaved ones are nana 'petites' If you want to add me im on Saras FB as Chad Whittaker. I warn you tho, mine is pretty silly. There, youve been warned


----------



## chad320

Here are two pond shots. One is obvious and the second is some Blyxa japonica growing in a pot about 3" underwater


----------



## nonconductive

nice flower you got there chad!

ok ive gotta see the shell bra so you'll be getting a friend request soon.


----------



## bsmith

Is that RRF?


----------



## chad320

Its giant frogbit. Some of the leaves are as big around as a pop can.


----------



## chad320

Here is some RRF, salvinia minima, and giant duckweed next to a lily leaf...


----------



## Karackle

very nice pond shots! Plants are gorgeous roud:


----------



## sewingalot

Very nice, Chad! That's a beautiful flower. Do you know the name of the plant?


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice pond plants Chad!


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys/gals  I think this variety is Mrs. Perry Slocum if memory serves me correctly. Its one of my favorites and stays really small. The flower in the pic is about the same size as a silver dollar. Dainty and not dominating at all. Ive had this one for 5+ years and its only split once for me. I think it barely survives the winters here.

FTS tonight, I promise


----------



## sewingalot

I was wondering the size of that flower. My lily just bloomed (finally) and the flower is smaller than a dime. It's beautiful! Do you leave your tub over winter? What kind of fish do you have in there? Do they get moved out?


----------



## chad320

No, I winter it in the basement under a shoplight. It gets down to about 55* for a few weeks. I keep swordtails and labrynth fish in them usually. What kind do you have thats smaller than a dime? What color? Sounds nice


----------



## chad320

As promised, a FTS. Uncropped even this time. Sorry Sara, no dirty laundry in this shot :flick: And for what it worth...this thread/tank is officially 6 months old today. Go to the first page to compare the growth. Wow!


----------



## Bahugo

Very nice growth chad! It looks so green and lush


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow those are some happy plants in there.


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys, and yes, sometimes too happy. I just ripped out a bunch of Balansae runners on the right side last week so it looks balanced again. No pun intended


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, I get to see your dirty laundry on FB now, so I'm content. :hihi: Chad, it's nymphoides sp 'taiwan' that flowered, you can see a picture of it in my journal. No one even mentioned it. I was sad as the was my first 'real' flower.  *sniff*

The FTS is gorgeous and congratulations on the 6th month!


----------



## Karackle

Your tank is so lush!!! I love it!  Your tanks have a very mystical quality about them that i totally dig, i fully expect to see fantastical creatures in them :hihi:


----------



## bsmith

Very green, verdant even.....


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys. Whoah!!! Mystical? Thats probably the coolest thing anyone has ever said about them. Wait a minute....are you going to ask me to add a castle to it?:hihi:

I got all of my black rocks together finally and will try to get a pic up of the new scape shaping up tonight.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Thanks guys. Whoah!!! Mystical? Thats probably the coolest thing anyone has ever said about them. Wait a minute....are you going to ask me to add a castle to it?:hihi:
> 
> I got all of my black rocks together finally and will try to get a pic up of the new scape shaping up tonight.


I am patiently waiting! *taps foot*


----------



## zachary908

That looks totally awesome, Chad! You can hardly even see the wood anymore!

And yes, you need to add a castle... and you have a pretty low bio load right now, so I think its probably okay to add 3-4 Dragons. maybe even a few Pegasus. :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Here is what im trying to get together. These arent really organized yet but its a good look at what im working with. In between there will be dark brown Malaya from ADA and some rarer crypts. I havent decided if im going to return the driftwood or not yet.


----------



## zachary908

Nice looking rocks, can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## 2in10

Tank look great, love the lush look to it.

Can't wait to see what you do with rocks and other supplies.


----------



## Bahugo

We were promised a scape... and we get rocks on pink foam... *taps foot* get at it Chad!!!!!!!!! 

Kidding kidding.


----------



## chad320

Thanks 2in10, its always cool when a newer person comments on here!!

Haha, Rich, if you only knew I spent 6 months trying to round up rocks for this scape AND waited about 3 months for the AS to come in. This thing is going super slow so dont expect any miracles in the next few days


----------



## bsmith

Very nice. Beautiful stones and rare crypts, you know im in!

Have you gotten anything new in the crypt game lately?


----------



## chad320

Nah B, Im breaking some stuff down, switching some to emergent, and trying to gather some funds to be ready for the better weather coming this fall. How about you, anything good?


----------



## bsmith

chad320 said:


> Nah B, Im breaking some stuff down, switching some to emergent, and trying to gather some funds to be ready for the better weather coming this fall. How about you, anything good?


Nope. I'm struggling trying to keep things organized with the limited space in the mini-m. I would really love to replace the mini-m with a 45-p and putting that on my desk. Its about twice the volume and roughly 4" of width and 1" of depth I could keep things more straight and add a few more sp. :icon_twis

You know I cant do emmersed setups. I would love to do one if I could treat them like a house plant but I know thats not possible. Just think about it, having some Idiee, uenoi and Keei siting in a cool pot on your windowsill in the kitchen! That would be awesome.


----------



## chad320

It would be. My friend is actually working on a hydroponic window unit that uses a plant tank as a reservior. Its very cool and could probably be modified for high humidity situations.


----------



## chad320

Found this stuff growing by a local river today. Pretty darn cool looking!!! Almost looks like Pellia.


----------



## zachary908

Definitely a liver wort ( so is riccia) Does it have a cinnamon smell to it? Kinda looks like Great scented liver wort (Conocephalum conicum)


----------



## Karackle

Cool stones! Can't wait to see the next part of the plan in what, 2 or 3 months? :hihi: jk jk i am excited to see what you come up with though. 

You're welcome, but no, no castles. I was thinking more of like an enchanted forest deal, something you might find in the world of Lord of the Rings or Harry Potter, but the forest part, so no castles, don't worry :hihi: 

Hey that does look like Pellia or something very similar. Very cool! I don't have cool stuff growing near me. Or if I do, I haven't found it yet :tongue: there was some awesome moss at my grandmother's house but I forgot to grab it! D'OH!


----------



## zachary908

Karackle said:


> Hey that does look like Pellia or something very similar.


Same family! 

I love liver worts, I have it growing by a creek about 2 minutes from my house!


----------



## chad320

Zach, Do you have a good link for IDs on local liverworts? Ive got 3 or 4 that id like to try to ID.


----------



## zachary908

I can do a bit of googling, and I'm sure I can find something!


----------



## zachary908

Not really having any luck finding anything. I have a paper on them somewhere that I printed out a while back. If I can find it I will send you a link to that page.


----------



## chad320

I found a nice page from Southern Illinois University googling under "Liverwort Images" Thanks for looking around tho Zach!!! I think I got an ID on 2 of the 4 so far   


Here is the link... http://bryophytes.plant.siu.edu/bryoposter.html


----------



## zachary908

Ha, that is the page I was going to send you if I could find it! Thanks for the link, I had the feeling I probably wouldn't find the page again.


----------



## sewingalot

Bahugo said:


> We were promised a scape... and we get rocks on pink foam... *taps foot* get at it Chad!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kidding kidding.


Bwahahahahaha! This cracked me up. Chad, I love that liverwort picture. Reminds me of the hills behind my papas. And I third the need for a sparkly unicorn and castle being added to your tank.


----------



## chad320

Well I think I may tear one tank down tonight for rescape with the rocks so it may come sooner than expected. Kara should see a few crypts too sooner than I thought. As for the liverworts, im putting these in my emersed collections and seeing how they do. IDK about getting alot of light but they do good so far in the humidity.


----------



## zachary908

I've kept some liverworts, and they are pretty simple really, Chad. Keep it humid, and be sure to keep it really moist. I'd mist it at least once a day. They dry out extremely easily in my experience.


----------



## Karackle

oh boy! can't wait to see the new 'scape! ..... er....that's if you ended up tearing down the tank last night? LOL and yes, keep me posted on those crypts please! :biggrin: roud:


----------



## chad320

Kara, I tore down the tank last night and put it back up today. How many crypts are you looking for? Ive got three that gotta go now and could probably dig up a couple more. The tank is still too cloudy to take any pics but when it settles and I get it filtering ill put some up. I think im going to put almost all crypt nuriis in this one to give the Keeis room to spread out a bit.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Kara, I tore down the tank last night and put it back up today. How many crypts are you looking for? Ive got three that gotta go now and could probably dig up a couple more. The tank is still too cloudy to take any pics but when it settles and I get it filtering ill put some up. I think im going to put almost all crypt nuriis in this one to give the Keeis room to spread out a bit.


Yay! I'm excited too see how it goes! 

FYI, you should check my journal, I took a chain saw too the stems!


----------



## chad320

Rich, nice job on your tank. Its freakin amazing looking!!! Ill get you guys some pics up when it clears good enough to get some. When I start moving stuff I usually wreck three or four tanks in the process so theres alot more work going on than just setting up one tank


----------



## Karackle

Can't wait to see it when the tank clears up!!! I'll PM you about the crypts :biggrin:


----------



## zachary908

Can't wait to see it, Chad. Sounds like it will look great!


----------



## chad320

As promised here is the new 29g scape. Its a river biotope for all of my crypt nuriis and probably a belem hairgrass carpet. Complete with leaf litter and brown water. I liked Sewingalots idea so much that I might even paint the background brown to see if I like it or not. Thanks Sara! Nevermind the corys, they arent staying long  It should be planted and clear and ready to grow sometime next week. Pending motivation and freetime :hihi:

And a crypt leaf that was close to the glass and cool looking from the 65g


----------



## looking4roselines

What is that brown substrate? ada malay?


----------



## Bahugo

nice! I am interested in seeing how this turns out!


----------



## nonconductive

nice chad!


----------



## sewingalot

If you do plant it brown and make it a biotope, then I can see if I like it enough to finish my dreams. :hihi: I say do it! Go to the dollar store and get a piece of brown poster board. It'll help you decide.


----------



## zachary908

Nice, looks great! Can't wait to see this thing all planted!


----------



## 2in10

Nice scape


----------



## chad320

looking4roselines said:


> What is that brown substrate? ada malay?


Yep. Any pointers? Im a noob to Malaya and crypts. 

Thanks for the compliments to everyone else that commented. I hope this one turns out cool. I have a bad habit of overgrowning a tank and drowning out any scape that it started with ........must....resist...too...many...plants....Ughhhh!!!


----------



## nonconductive

resistance is futile


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> resistance is futile


:hihi:


----------



## bsmith

I know that Malaya is a bit less nutritious than ammazonia so hopefully it will still keep your crypts happy. Worst case you can just put some root tabs in the ground. I do this in all my tanks anyway just for a bit of insurance.


----------



## chad320

Thanks B. I was thinking that I heard somewhere that the blackwater crypts do better in regular AS and limestone crypts do better in Malaya. This is my first round with Malaya so we shall see.


----------



## lbacha

I have Malaya and my crypts are doing great in it

Len


----------



## chad320

Thanks Len, that is exactly the response I was looking for  What kind of crypts do you have in yours? Feel free to toss a pic on here if you have one!


----------



## lbacha

I currently have

C Wendetti Tropica
C Wendetti Mi Oya
C Parva
C Nurii pantang mutated (from speedie)
C undulata
C cordata
C pontifolia

I know my spelling is horrible..

For a good example the Nurii has doubled in size and has probably about 20 little leaves on it an has started sending off runners and it was only in the tank about 6 weeks

I do have power sand special under it.

Check my thread for my tank to see pics I don't have any on my phone to post.

Len


----------



## chad320

Got a link or a name I can search it?


----------



## Bahugo

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/140030-25-gal-crypt-cube.html

Thats his journal Chad!


----------



## chad320

Geez, I guess I could have looked around harder. I skimmed the first few pages and didnt see his journal so I posted*slaps self in forehead* I get too dang busy sometimes  Thanks for the link Rich!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Geez, I guess I could have looked around harder. I skimmed the first few pages and didnt see his journal so I posted*slaps self in forehead* I get too dang busy sometimes  Thanks for the link Rich!


Haha, no problem! If I am trying to find a thread by somebody who doesn't have a ton of posts you can go to there profile and go to statistics and click "find all threads started by individual" or something like that. Sometimes I'm too lazy to try and search and this is the laziest way i've found lol. 

Did you see my mutilated glosso? lol I really need to invest in a good pair of scissors!


----------



## chad320

yeah, get yourself some curved tipped scissors. Priceless for that kinda stuff!


----------



## sewingalot

Cuticle scissors for the win!


----------



## baldy1970

Awesome Job. Looks Great


----------



## chad320

Thanks baldy1970!

Sewingalots adivce is a great shortcut on the price and they last just as long


----------



## malaybiswas

Back from "summer vacation" and looking around on all the developments. Looking good Chad. Will the rocks still be visible after all the crypts grow out? A few bigger pieces may be nice.


----------



## chad320

Hey Malay!!! Nice to see you back! I dont think much of the scape will still be seen. I put crypts nuriis in here. There are 3 mother plants, 7 daughters, and 15 runners so it will be pretty full once everyone settles in. We shall see I guess


----------



## malaybiswas

Cool. That's a lot of nurii. It will be nice to see a nurii dominated layout. Something new.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Any updates?


----------



## chad320

Yes. Ill get some pics up tonight of the 65g. I have also been messing with other planted tanks so ill try to get a few of those up along with some emergent setup pics. Thanks for asking CT!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Yes. Ill get some pics up tonight of the 65g. I have also been messing with other planted tanks so ill try to get a few of those up along with some emergent setup pics. Thanks for asking CT!


Where in the world have you been? I was seriously going to message you earlier too see if you were still alive I hadn't seen you post in some time now! unless there is a secret journal I am missing.


----------



## chad320

I had an arguement with my internet provider and well, they sort of won  As promised, here are some pics from tonight...
1) The 65g
2) A newly started emergent crypt setup while I shuffle some stuff around.
3) Some rotalas, a bad shape buce, and some C. keei
4) A lone CRS picking around some C.affinis from CardinalTetra in the pack of super red cherries


----------



## bsmith

What happened to the distressed buce?


----------



## chad320

I am not really sure? It has about 8 off-shoots to it, but it always has yellowish looking holey leaves. It looks distressed to me but is putting out side shoots. This is my first and is only about 5-6 months in this tank. I suspect high lighting, but it could also be a substrate related issue. Its ASII with Fluvals plant grower mixed in and some Eco complete as a base layer. Got any tips?


----------



## bsmith

Do you know what var it is?

I have a Buce 'Kampit' in my low tech mini-m and it seems to be doing just fine. ADA AS Ammazonia (at least 2-3 years old but supplemented with rootmedic feet tabs), no co2 and a Walmart desk lamp with a 13w spiral PC. I do WC's with RO and keep the TDS around 90-100ppm. The only liquid ferts I dose are Flourish Fe, Flourish comp and TPN+ which is a mAcro liquid fert not available in the US that I was lucky enough to acquire when I traded some plants to an actual employee of Tropica in Denmark!

It grows so slowly and I believe a couple of the older leaves may have holes in them but all the new stuff looks great. 

I have often wondered (and asked with no concrete response) if keeping Buce in a high tech tank is really necessary if not harmful due to it's extremely slow growth.


----------



## chad320

Its 'Sintang' for variety. I am not as hooked or impressed with these as I am crypts. I did read that they do better kinda like an anubias, roots exposed, attached to rock. But the natural setting photos show them in dirt.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

So many crypts! You know I'm always poking around wherever those are to be found  I love trying to guess which crypt I have whenever I see a runner starting to pop up (I have ~20 types in the tank).

Glad to see the affinis is showing some bullation for you. All of mine started displaying it after I moved the tank. How does it look emmersed? Any different?

Oh BTW. I think I read on a German forum that some Bucephalandras can be harmed by higher light and there was a picture showing a single plant with leaves in full light and leaves that were shaded. The shaded leaves looked significantly healthier. Call yourself lucky that it isn't getting infested with bba though since it's so slow growing.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, I dont think its liking the emergent setup as well. Here it is in Malaya, sand, and peat. You can still see the red leaves it had when I got it from you. It is throwing out a couple runners under the water in the setup tho.

1) C. affinis
2) C. legroi
3) C. ideii
4) C. nurii mutated
5) C. cordata 'Tailand'

All of these were recently moved to emergent so they are just beginning to settle in.


----------



## chad320

Just for fun, my Leganadra meeboldii 'pink' creeping to cover the top of one of my tanks. Anyone want this plant?


----------



## zachary908

Looks good, I love the liverworts you have growing with the crypts!


----------



## chad320

Thanks Zach, I actually got some of them ID'd thanks to you  They are growing slowly as expected, but growing just the same.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Thanks Zach, I actually got some of them ID'd thanks to you  They are growing slowly as expected, but growing just the same.


Awesome! What kinds do you have right now? Yeah, they do grow slow. I'm planning an emersed set up, and I think I may throw some liver worts in there for fun!


----------



## chad320

2 kinds of asterella and 2 kinds of star moss. i am a moss collector as well as crypts so if you get some together LMK and we could trade some pieces. I am up to about 15 aquatic mosses now and 10 that just like it real humid. Unfortunately these emergent setups are a little too much light for some of them. I want to set up a low light one but just cant justify the space when i could use it for more CRYPTS


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> 2 kinds of asterella and 2 kinds of star moss. i am a moss collector as well as crypts so if you get some together LMK and we could trade some pieces. I am up to about 15 aquatic mosses now and 10 that just like it real humid. Unfortunately these emergent setups are a little too much light for some of them. I want to set up a low light one but just cant justify the space when i could use it for more CRYPTS


I want mosses.... watcha got to trade away? lol


----------



## chad320

Whatcha want? I got at least a small piece of all of them and could still use a trim pack from your shrimp tank.


----------



## zachary908

15 aquatic mosses! Please elaborate! So in an emergant set up how much light is too much light? ( I'm wanting to set one up mainly for stems and crypts) I just recently got interested in crypts, so I'm going to start getting some cool ones!


----------



## chad320

I saw your post on the 175w MH and it will be too much for a 40b. I use regular t8 strip lights for mine and they are fine. Remember, your not cutting through water anymore so little lights are enough.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> I saw your post on the 175w MH and it will be too much for a 40b. I use regular t8 strip lights for mine and they are fine. Remember, your not cutting through water anymore so little lights are enough.


Gotcha, so what would be a good wattage to shoot for if I want maximum growth. I want this thing to be a plant factory lol


----------



## chad320

I would say t5s would give you the most bang for your buck on a 40.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Whatcha want? I got at least a small piece of all of them and could still use a trim pack from your shrimp tank.


What kind of moss do you have? I have two shrimp tanks that need some mosses! lol, Give me another week~ maybe two and I can trim most of anything from my tank you said thinner plants yeah? I don't have anything ultra rare just warning you. 



chad320 said:


> I saw your post on the 175w MH and it will be too much for a 40b. I use regular t8 strip lights for mine and they are fine. Remember, your not cutting through water anymore so little lights are enough.


I agree with this, and I would be scared from the heat factor also. Although, I will tell you for a fact my plants grew much better when it was 100+ degrees outside, then when it was 75 degrees outside and I had mine on the poach.. I don't know how much heat a MH gives off though but I have heard it's pretty harsh.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Ohhhhh The C. legroi looks really interesting. LMK if you ever want to trade one away  I have a purple creeping Staurogyne if that would interest you.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I agree with this, and I would be scared from the heat factor also. Although, I will tell you for a fact my plants grew much better when it was 100+ degrees outside, then when it was 75 degrees outside and I had mine on the poach.. I don't know how much heat a MH gives off though but I have heard it's pretty harsh.


Thanks, guys if you can't tell I don't know anything about emersed set ups. :hihi: And yeah they put off tons of heat. I've seen guys at work light cigarettes on them...


----------



## zachary908

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Ohhhhh I have a purple creeping Staurogyne if that would interest you.


Sounds cool, any pics? I like to see plants that I don't have!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Too lazy to take one of mine right now (still in the library) so I'll borrow one.










It was originally introduced as a Hygrophila...


----------



## looking4roselines

Nice emerged setup you got there Chad. Are you growing any other plants emerged?

Huy. Since you're here, how are the crypt recovering?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

looking4roselines said:


> Nice emerged setup you got there Chad. Are you growing any other plants emerged?
> 
> Huy. Since you're here, how are the crypt recovering?


They're doing very well! The melting stopped once they hit the water and both have produced a new leaf! The affinis you sent me has unfortunately turned brown though after looking a nice orangy pink when I got it :icon_roll I'm excited to see how large those 2 you sent will grow in my tank.


----------



## bsmith

Did you place that lagenangra (sp?) yet?


----------



## chad320

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Ohhhhh The C. legroi looks really interesting. LMK if you ever want to trade one away  I have a purple creeping Staurogyne if that would interest you.


Youve got my attention. Unfortunately, this legroi just got switched a few weeks ago so I dont have any runners yet. I will keep you in mind for sure though.



looking4roselines said:


> Nice emerged setup you got there Chad. Are you growing any other plants emerged?
> 
> Huy. Since you're here, how are the crypt recovering?


All that I have right now are mosses, liverworts, ferns, and crypts. I just got these setups a few months ago, and im just starting to fill them up. Its just a place to put some things until I can get a couple tanks broke down and set back up for them. What else do you grow?



bsmith said:


> Did you place that lagenangra (sp?) yet?


Nope. I would love to trade it to you as its in one of the tanks coming down. Ill warn you its a giant. Those leaves in the pic are around a foot long. You can compare the size to the duckweed on them. Its big and beautiful, but its also in a tank im wanting to take down soon so ill be posting it for sale if you dont want it. I lost my noritoi so im interested in one of those. Or kota tingii. I also lost a bast 852 if you have one. Or keei. Or hudoroi. Or a few starlight fry (4), Haha, the list goes on forever


----------



## bsmith

Ill shoot you a PM tomorrow with the crypts I have that I could spare a daughter on.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Yeah do remember me whenever you have a runner to spare. I love the color on that crypt. The purple Staurogyne propagates really slow. I think some of my crypts beat it in terms of growth. It just creeps along the substrate.

Oh yeah. Are those blue pearls going for you? I send out so many of them to various people and I never know what happens to them. Want red claws?:hihi: I think I have too many adults and they're eating all their young... I guess they have to eat something since they ran out of snails.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> I would say t5s would give you the most bang for your buck on a 40.


If I go T5HO should I go 2 or 4 bulb?



Cardinal Tetra said:


> Too lazy to take one of mine right now (still in the library) so I'll borrow one..


Awesome, I like it!


----------



## bsmith

zachary908 said:


> If I go T5HO should I go 2 or 4 bulb?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, I like it!


I would personally go with a 2 switch 4 bulb fixture, or if you got a Catalina aquarium fixture they could even do a 3 switch fixture so you could run 1 bulb, 2 bulbs, 3 bulbs or all 4 if you wanted.


----------



## chad320

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Yeah do remember me whenever you have a runner to spare. I love the color on that crypt. The purple Staurogyne propagates really slow. I think some of my crypts beat it in terms of growth. It just creeps along the substrate.
> 
> Oh yeah. Are those blue pearls going for you? I send out so many of them to various people and I never know what happens to them. Want red claws?:hihi: I think I have too many adults and they're eating all their young... I guess they have to eat something since they ran out of snails.


Ill save you a runner. I am interested in the Starogyne. I would like to have one red claw if theyre that good at snail control. They would be easier to trap than a botia and more effective that assassins. The blue pearls were in the tank I am gearing up to break down. I was bored with them and traded them locally about a month ago. There is still one loner that got left behind tho


----------



## chad320

bsmith said:


> Ill shoot you a PM tomorrow with the crypts I have that I could spare a daughter on.


I am looking for some tiny starlight fry too so shoot me a price shipped on 4 of them with the leganandra in the trade. I am more interested in the fry than more crypts at this point. I have two lifeless tanks now that they would be great for. Plenty of GSA and driftwood for them as well


----------



## nonconductive

chad your 65 gallon is awesome. it reminds me of something, but i dont know what lol.


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> chad your 65 gallon is awesome. it reminds me of something, but i dont know what lol.


Thanks D!!! it reminds me of a big jungle mess, :hihi: I really want to take this one down and replace the substrate with AS and trim and retie all of the anubias, mosses, and ferns. Sometime this winter when I am bored with cabin fever


----------



## bsmith

chad320 said:


> I am looking for some tiny starlight fry too so shoot me a price shipped on 4 of them with the leganandra in the trade. I am more interested in the fry than more crypts at this point. I have two lifeless tanks now that they would be great for. Plenty of GSA and driftwood for them as well


Ill shoot you a PM about the L183's here in a bit. I did bring my good camera to work today to take pics of my crypt tank but just havent had time to do any shooting. Im going to snap some shots here in a minute then ill PM you after that.

Did you see my latest post I made in my L183 journal, or do you just know that I just had another spawn??? :icon_smil


----------



## chad320

I follow your 183 journal too B. Im creepy like that  Oh and congrats on the new newbies


----------



## zachary908

bsmith said:


> I would personally go with a 2 switch 4 bulb fixture, or if you got a Catalina aquarium fixture they could even do a 3 switch fixture so you could run 1 bulb, 2 bulbs, 3 bulbs or all 4 if you wanted.


So 4 bulbs wouldn't be too much on an immersed set up?


----------



## bsmith

zachary908 said:


> So 4 bulbs wouldn't be too much on an immersed set up?


I believe that on an emmersed setup there is no real worry of having too much light.


----------



## zachary908

bsmith said:


> I believe that on an emmersed setup there is no real worry of having too much light.


Awesome, I'm wanting to have the fastest growth possible, so a 4 bulb sounds good. Thanks Bsmith!

Sorry for the derail, Chad!


----------



## bsmith

zachary908 said:


> Awesome, I'm wanting to have the fastest growth possible, so a 4 bulb sounds good. Thanks Bsmith!
> 
> Sorry for the derail, Chad!


No problem and dont worry about Chad he is known in some circles ad a very notorious thread derailer and has no problem asking questions about crypts in a thread pertaining to Eriocaulons! What a stranger!!! 

BTW Chad im about to PM you. Just got hung up with some customers that just let in their new Honda Pilot.


----------



## chad320

bsmith said:


> No problem and dont worry about Chad he is known in some circles ad a very notorious thread derailer and has no problem asking questions about crypts in a thread pertaining to Eriocaulons! What a stranger!!!
> 
> BTW Chad im about to PM you. Just got hung up with some customers that just let in their new Honda Pilot.


Me?? Never! :icon_roll I PM'd you back.

I derail my own thread  No worries, I hope you get your 40 up and going, I wanna see it!!!


----------



## chad320

Here are some blurry close ups from last night...


----------



## bsmith

Is that Minuta?

Looking good bro. Quite green!!!


----------



## zachary908

Looking good, Chad!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

How do you keep everything so algae free? I'm always fighting bba and gsa...


----------



## chad320

bsmith said:


> Is that Minuta?
> 
> Looking good bro. Quite green!!!


Its the bigger stuff Marislea quadrifolia. i also have minuta thats about 1/2 the size. It does look REALLY green in pics. its not really that green in person, I need to adjust my camrea 



zachary908 said:


> Looking good, Chad!


thaks Zach!



Cardinal Tetra said:


> How do you keep everything so algae free? I'm always fighting bba and gsa...


I am a Co2 bumper? I run Co2 as high as possible. I also OD Excel once a month. I didnt really understand either because I feed the fish a ton of food. Maybe the snails get it? It does produce quite a few snails as there is nothing to eat them. I have to bait them in a jar just to get some out about once a month. I only had one tuft of BBA once but Excel got him on the first try.


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> I am a Co2 bumper? I run Co2 as high as possible. I also OD Excel once a month. I dint really understand either because I feed the fish a ton of food. Maybe the snails get it? it does produce quite a few snails as there is nothing to eat tham. I have to bait them in a jar just to get some out about once a month. I only had one tuft of BBA once but Excel got him on the first try.


Stop being modest bro. It's called SKILLS. 

Looks great as usual.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Ohhhh you need red claw shrimp or assassin snails! I still need to find my snails. I left them outside in a big tub of water, mud, plant clippings, and thousands of ramshorns over the summer...


----------



## zachary908

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Ohhhh you need red claw shrimp or assassin snails! I still need to find my snails. I left them outside in a big tub of water, mud, plant clippings, and thousands of ramshorns over the summer...


Cardinal, I was eyeing those red claws you are selling... what kind of parameters do they need? And you saw they get along with plants and fish? Will the eat assassin snails and nerites? I might grab some from you in the future.


----------



## chad320

speedie408 said:


> Stop being modest bro. It's called SKILLS.
> 
> Looks great as usual.


Skillz schmillz. I run on the poke and hope rule  BTW, I caught my first glimpse of your emergent setup and THOSE ARE SKILLS!!! I would love to trade you some runners in the very near future if everythings ok on your end. Thanks bro!



Cardinal Tetra said:


> Ohhhh you need red claw shrimp or assassin snails! I still need to find my snails. I left them outside in a big tub of water, mud, plant clippings, and thousands of ramshorns over the summer...


I have long debated both of those for snail control. Id really rather go the pygmy chain loach route but havent decided for sure yet. I am ashamed that I moved 350 gallons of pond water inside for the winter and didnt save anyone on here the handfulls of snails (rams, MTS, and pond) for their critters. My little one and her friends sure did have fun with them for a few days tho  Those and the 50+ black mollie babies.


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> Skillz schmillz. I run on the poke and hope rule  BTW, I caught my first glimpse of your emergent setup and THOSE ARE SKILLS!!! I would love to trade you some runners in the very near future if everythings ok on your end. Thanks bro!


I'm sure we can work something out brotha. :wink:


----------



## chad320

Here are some more pics from last night...

1)Mini pellia, moss, algae...
2)Yellow shrimp jungle tank
3)Rotala macrandra
4)Downoi
5)C. affinis and a peek-a-boo


----------



## 2in10

Nice shots, plants look great


----------



## chad320

Thanks 2in10. Ive been neglecting them a little this summer. Winter and cabin fever is coming soon tho. That always = alot of time with wet arms


----------



## Bahugo

I'm jealous of your moss


----------



## speedie408

Are you shrimp truely that red bro? If they are, save me a few!

For a sec there I thought your c. affinis was c. hudoroi.


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> I'm jealous of your moss


...and im jealous of your stems. We can work something out 



speedie408 said:


> Are you shrimp truely that red bro? If they are, save me a few!
> 
> For a sec there I thought your c. affinis was c. hudoroi.


No. They are redder than this  These are actually some F2s. I am getting ready to move the good ones back to this tank. Then ill get you some 

I could use a hudoroi  If you know where to get one, LMK, im looking.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> No. They are redder than this  These are actually some F2s. I am getting ready to move the good ones back to this tank. Then ill get you some


Nice! What kind of price do you charge for these guys. Chad?


----------



## mjbubbles

I've just fallen in love with a plant! It took me reading about 10 pages of this journal to find a picture and a name - Downoi!!!!!!

WANT~!!!

Chad, Thanks for your posts. I'm really learning a lot from them.
mj


----------



## zachary908

mjbubbles said:


> I've just fallen in love with a plant! It took me reading about 10 pages of this journal to find a picture and a name - Downoi!!!!!!
> 
> WANT~!!!
> 
> Chad, Thanks for your posts. I'm really learning a lot from them.
> mj


You sure picked a good plant to fall in love with!

Downoi is awesome, probably my favorite plant! :biggrin:


----------



## chad320

zachary908 said:


> Nice! What kind of price do you charge for these guys. Chad?


I usually charge a measly $30 a dozen, but they are limited when I sell them because I cull them well.



mjbubbles said:


> I've just fallen in love with a plant! It took me reading about 10 pages of this journal to find a picture and a name - Downoi!!!!!!
> 
> WANT~!!!
> 
> Chad, Thanks for your posts. I'm really learning a lot from them.
> mj


Downoi is a good one  I had a bunch of these but got rid of them because im setting up a new scape and only kept these two.

Im glad someone actually finds this thread imformative. Usually its just a bunch of jibber-jabber :hihi: Just how we like it


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> I usually charge a measly $30 a dozen, but they are limited when I sell them because I cull them well.


Not bad at all. I may hit you up one of these days, Chad!


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> ...and im jealous of your stems. We can work something out
> 
> No. They are redder than this  These are actually some F2s. I am getting ready to move the good ones back to this tank. Then ill get you some
> 
> I could use a hudoroi  If you know where to get one, LMK, im looking.


How about you send me a good starter colony of those Super Reds and I'll hook you up with a decent sized hudoroi. I coulda sworn I traded you a plant already... my bad if I forgot bro. I got one for you though. :wink: Lemme know when you wanna trade.


----------



## chad320

How many are you calling a good starter colony? I could send you a dozen on Monday.


----------



## mjbubbles

Jibber jabber!!


----------



## speedie408

Well, I've been selling my hudorois for $45/plant shipped. How much are your cherries worth? hehe


----------



## chad320

mjbubbles said:


> Jibber jabber!!


:hihi: Yep!



speedie408 said:


> Well, I've been selling my hudorois for $45/plant shipped. How much are your cherries worth? hehe


Ill send you 20, styro box, KBBs, free moss. What moss do you want, Peacock, Taiwan, Subwassertang, or Pellia?


----------



## speedie408

You got a deal brother! 

I'll take Taiwan moss please 

I'll ship your plant out tomorrow. Send me $.01 via my paypal addy [email protected] so I can print out a packing slip.


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> I'll ship your plant out tomorrow. Send me $.01 via my paypal addy [email protected] so I can print out a packing slip.


You don't care about the label, you just want that penny! :hihi: 

Sorry, had to do it. rofl


----------



## speedie408

Cash is King right? haha even if it's only a penny


----------



## chad320

speedie408 said:


> You got a deal brother!
> 
> I'll take Taiwan moss please
> 
> I'll ship your plant out tomorrow. Send me $.01 via my paypal addy [email protected] so I can print out a packing slip.


Cool, payment sent. You can PM me your addy if you want or shoot a penny to [email protected] Thanks bro! Looking forward to some Buce when theyre ready too


----------



## speedie408

Fosho! 

I'll send you your penny back


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> Cool, payment sent. You can PM me your addy if you want or shoot a penny to [email protected] Thanks bro! Looking forward to some Buce when theyre ready too


Definitly get in on the Buce wagon, I just got 3 today and I can't wait till they send off some shoots so I can start trading.

Len


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> ...and im jealous of your stems. We can work something out


Check your pm's sometimes then :tongue: I pm'd you like last week sometime lol


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Check your pm's sometimes then :tongue: I pm'd you like last week sometime lol


Sorry Rich, I got that one on the fly and forgot to get back to it. I just PMd you back


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Sorry Rich, I got that one on the fly and forgot to get back to it. I just PMd you back


Lol np! Looking at it now!


----------



## chad320

Tearing some stuff down. Going to put up a lileaopsis miruatis carpet, some aponogetons, and blyxa if any of you want some. Just LMK.


----------



## chad320

Look who got left out  No matey for this one, shes alone  The rest of them were delicious :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> The rest of them were delicious :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Those are salad shrimp, these are finer  No, shes a loaner that just found a home  ...and the rest were sold, not eaten, but you got the right idea:icon_idea:thumbsup:


----------



## bsmith

That pic of the shrimp shows the make up of the new ADA AS Ammazonia "multi size" pretty good im guessing?


----------



## chad320

No, thats AS powder and Fluvals Plant substrate mixed. I bought the Fluval stuff to try out, but didnt have a place for such a small bag, so I just added it to this.


----------



## bsmith

chad320 said:


> No, thats AS powder and Fluvals Plant substrate mixed. I bought the Fluval stuff to try out, but didnt have a place for such a small bag, so I just added it to this.


I see. How do you like the Stratum compared to AS?


----------



## chad320

Thats a tough call. I dont dislike it, but the tank was already growing good plants when I added it. It still grows good plants so its definately not bad stuff. I wouldnt make a call on it unless it was just the Stratum in there tho. We all know AS works good in the first place


----------



## chad320

Here are some of the yellows at feeding time...


----------



## bsmith

chad320 said:


> Thats a tough call. I dont dislike it, but the tank was already growing good plants when I added it. It still grows good plants so its definately not bad stuff. I wouldnt make a call on it unless it was just the Stratum in there tho. We all know AS works good in the first place


Im with you. I just cant wait to order the 4-5 bags of new AS Ammazonia for my 40b!!!


----------



## chad320

Yep, im getting ready to get some for winter growth too


----------



## zachary908

Nice yellows, Chad!


----------



## speedie408

Nice lookin shrimp bro.


----------



## nonconductive

nice yellows chad


----------



## Craigthor

Ohhh are those yellows for me.


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys! Craig, if you want some PM me. I have a dozen or so id come off of for you. Im up for crypt trades too if you have anything ready.


----------



## Craigthor

chad320 said:


> Thanks guys! Craig, if you want some PM me. I have a dozen or so id come off of for you. Im up for crypt trades too if you have anything ready.


May take you up on it eventually, need to get the new AS cycled first.

Craig


----------



## chad320

Since there has been some questions lately...


----------



## zachary908

Those are the sexiest cherrys EVER!

I may grab some from you one day. Right now I'm working on a little cherry shrimp experiment. I got some brown ones and a few Dark brown with blue underbellys from work yesterday, and I want to see what I can get out of them when they breed...


----------



## bsmith

It blows my mind the change in the shrimp game over the past few years. I remember when I got my first cherries. Then I got some snowballs and I thought those were the bees knees!!!

Now with all the different types there is a shrimp for everybody. 

Chad do those fires breed fires 100% of the time or do they throw off regular cherries from time to time.


----------



## chad320

No, they put out some uglies once in a while. I cull the crap out of them to keep them breeding true and about every 6 months I x them with someone elses. Id say at least 1/2 of them are true now, but they werent as good at first two years ago.


----------



## bsmith

When you say ugly do you mean ugly or just regular looking cherries


----------



## chad320

Regular looking cherries I guess. I look for 100% coverage of color. If they dont have it, theyre out. From there I grade them on how thick/dark the color is. This can be a trick because a newly molted female will saddle quickly and the yellow saddle makes her shell look thin. A crappy looking frshly molted female can get better before she molts again. I never cull young'ns. I try to keep the best males and as few as I deem worthy. I cull big females that just dont make the cut. Mostly as food for other peoples fish :O


----------



## bsmith

Cool, sounds like what I do with my CRS except I don't feed them to anyone's fish (all right maybe I let a few fall into my co-workers SW tank but I was bored...) either I just bring them home to my cull tank or I do a cull sale. Since with CRS (and im sure fires too) just because a specific shrimp doesn't make my cut, it will still mainly produce very high quality high grade shrimp. You got to love genetics!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I hear you on having stuff all over. Even my daughter says " Dad, do we need moss on the kitchen table?" and I say "Um, yes sweety, it thrives on french fries and popcorn seeds"  On another note, the frog is still MIA. I think hes gone. Or maybe hes into the Jameson too???


Lol, so I was browsing through your journal earlier and I saw this and laughed my butt off. 

I never realized you were only an hour and a half away, next time we trade plants if I have money I'm just gonna have to drive out there lol.


----------



## nonconductive

lol


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Lol, so I was browsing through your journal earlier and I saw this and laughed my butt off.
> 
> I never realized you were only an hour and a half away, next time we trade plants if I have money I'm just gonna have to drive out there lol.


Yes, thers alot of funny stuff that comes out of a kids mouth for sure!

If you want to come down, LMK in advance so we have some time to hit a few driftwood spots I know of too


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Yes, thers alot of funny stuff that comes out of a kids mouth for sure!
> 
> If you want to come down, LMK in advance so we have some time to hit a few driftwood spots I know of too


Grr you tell me that now! I would love me some picked driftwood lol. Yeah kids definitely say the most random things.


----------



## sewingalot

Chad, the tank is looking great and so are the yellows. Want to trade some of yours for mine again soon to diversify the pot again? LMK. Good to _see _you.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Sewra! Nice to see you on again, albiet briefly  I would love to swap back. I think they are really taking off now.


----------



## Bahugo

Chad! Do you have mail? Let me know how the plants came in


----------



## chad320

Yes Rich, they are here and look Ok. Now to trim and try to stuff all of them in these tanks


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Yes Rich, they are here and look Ok. Now to trim and try to stuff all of them in these tanks


:biggrin:I want too see pics when you find space for everything, you have some healthy flame moss for your collection now too


----------



## looking4roselines

Any updates of your emerged setup?


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> :biggrin:I want too see pics when you find space for everything, you have some healthy flame moss for your collection now too


Yes, thanks, thats a nice piece  I need a few IDs. There was a hygro in there I believe, any idea what one? There is another ill have to get a pic up so you can see it because its hard to describe other than its not ludwigia, rotundafolia, wallichii, or mermaid weed. There was 2 stems of it.



looking4roselines said:


> Any updates of your emerged setup?


The emergent setup is looking great. This weekend im adding a fourth nursery flat for crypts and a much needed heat pad for all four of them  My batteries are dead in my camera and im heading out of town for the weekend so ill have to wait until Monday for new pics. Ill still be on and off, I just wont be around my tanks  I havent seen an update from yours on APC in awhile, is it still doing good? The Rosenervig is looking pretty sweet. It has white veins, no pink yet, but we'll see. It may be the lighting?


----------



## looking4roselines

Try feeding the rosanervig with some root tabs once the root system is establish. 

I only post in it if I get a new sp to flower. Not much luck with other sp.


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> Yes, thanks, thats a nice piece  I need a few IDs. There was a hygro in there I believe, any idea what one? There is another ill have to get a pic up so you can see it because its hard to describe other than its not ludwigia, rotundafolia, wallichii, or mermaid weed. There was 2 stems of it.
> 
> The emergent setup is looking great. This weekend im adding a fourth nursery flat for crypts and a much needed heat pad for all four of them  My batteries are dead in my camera and im heading out of town for the weekend so ill have to wait until Monday for new pics. Ill still be on and off, I just wont be around my tanks  I havent seen an update from yours on APC in awhile, is it still doing good? The Rosenervig is looking pretty sweet. It has white veins, no pink yet, but we'll see. It may be the lighting?


Man we are on the same pace I just added a 4th nursury flat today myself, I also bought some shorter domes 3" so I can do a couple shallow racks for crypts that don't grow that high, I should be able to get 6 x 7" domes and 4 x 3" domes on 5 shelves on the 4' bakers rack I have. All I have in 3 of them is crypts and bucephalandras, I still have one with some random stems, moss and a bunch of H pinnatifida I'm growing in rockwool (stuff is a weed in my tank lol..)

Len


----------



## chad320

looking4roselines said:


> Try feeding the rosanervig with some root tabs once the root system is establish.
> 
> I only post in it if I get a new sp to flower. Not much luck with other sp.


Yeah, ive got them in a mix of new Malaya AS, peat, and sand so im going to wait a bit to see what that does first. Its still new enough that ive only gotten one new leaf so far with another coming.



lbacha said:


> Man we are on the same pace I just added a 4th nursury flat today myself, I also bought some shorter domes 3" so I can do a couple shallow racks for crypts that don't grow that high, I should be able to get 6 x 7" domes and 4 x 3" domes on 5 shelves on the 4' bakers rack I have. All I have in 3 of them is crypts and bucephalandras, I still have one with some random stems, moss and a bunch of H pinnatifida I'm growing in rockwool (stuff is a weed in my tank lol..)
> 
> Len


Haha, nice Len! I have the 7" domes for now but if I expand I will probably go with some of the 3' domes. I am fortunate that I have a friend who owns a hydroponic shop and I did a trade for a 400w HPS light that I havent used in a few years. I just light mine with T-8s for now. What are you using on yours? Good score on the bakers rack  I was thinking of getting on of the wire ones from a home improvement store and putting some of my 5 and 10g tanks on it too. You are a bad man Len, you got me thinkin now :hihi:


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> Yeah, ive got them in a mix of new Malaya AS, peat, and sand so im going to wait a bit to see what that does first. Its still new enough that ive only gotten one new leaf so far with another coming.
> 
> Haha, nice Len! I have the 7" domes for now but if I expand I will probably go with some of the 3' domes. I am fortunate that I have a friend who owns a hydroponic shop and I did a trade for a 400w HPS light that I havent used in a few years. I just light mine with T-8s for now. What are you using on yours? Good score on the bakers rack  I was thinking of getting on of the wire ones from a home improvement store and putting some of my 5 and 10g tanks on it too. You are a bad man Len, you got me thinkin now :hihi:


Ok I'm going to respond here to both posts, lol.. I love the bakers rack really nice looking in my kitchen, I'm definitly up for some trades in the future, I'm working on building my collection right now so alot of my stuff is small but I'm sure in the next few months I'll have something tradeable, I really want to build a collection of buces I think they are neat little plants although I plan on keeping them emersed, I'm thinking of setting up a terrarium with them on rocks and everything else covered in moss, I actually see them as better terrestrial plants because of their size, also every pic I've seen of them in the wild has them as a semiaquatic, I'll let you know when I start getting some offshoots...

Len


----------



## 150EH

You've got some nice looking shrimp there Chad, the yellows were really nice and if I've seen them before they didn't have nice color like yours, do you feed them anything special?


----------



## chad320

Hey thanks Len, ill keep you in mind also. Mine is submerged for now but I am in the same boat as you seeing them emergent all the time too. Some of mine are getting moved here shortly.

150EH, I try to feed them a variety of foods from natural to manufactured. I think I have 5 commercially available ones that get fed in a completely random pattern. I believe their color is genetic. Sewing alot and I have traded these back and forth a few times and they seem to keep their great color. I had a hard time with alot of males so she sent me some and then she got alot of males so I sent her some or something like that. It has kept the genepool fresh either way  They are just as hearty as cherries but dont seem to breed quite as fast for some reason?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Yes, thanks, thats a nice piece  I need a few IDs. There was a hygro in there I believe, any idea what one? There is another ill have to get a pic up so you can see it because its hard to describe other than its not ludwigia, rotundafolia, wallichii, or mermaid weed. There was 2 stems of it.


I had Wallichii, mermaid weed, and Eichornia Diversifolia in the same bag. Remember I msg'd you about it saying not too throw it away if some of the leaves look ragged lol. 

I sent you Persicaria sp. 'kawagoeanum.. There might have been a little trimming of Water Wisteria in there, not sure if it got put in the bag, it was a tiny plant though. Pretty sure I sent you a stem of ludwigia sp. Rubin too or something like that, not sure but it is the red one.


----------



## chad320

Yep, the Eichornia and Persicaria were the two I couldnt find/remember. Thanks Rich! I saw the little wisteria, had a small flashback nightmare, and ditched it  The first two ive never kept tho so this will be interesting fun


----------



## Bahugo

I like wisteria, water sprite on the other hand is evil. The Eichornia grows super quick. The Persicaria grows at a decent pace too, mine took off once it flowered. I took my flower off before I sent it too you though  I wanted too plant the seeds in my emersed tub, I'm curious too see if they will grow.


----------



## 150EH

Seeds are a strange thing, I wanted plant seeds from a tree I liked "Eastern Redbud" but I learned you had to go thru a process of acid scarification, etc. to get them to grow (after many failed attempts) it seems in nature there are not too many of these trees for a reason, the seed coating takes about 10 years to deteriorate so the inside can make contact with soil.

Sorry I just had a Cliff Claven moment.

Thnaks for the shrimp info, I'm trying out some Cherries for the first time.


----------



## chad320

Haha, no doubt!! Ever try sprouting a cherry seed without refrigerating it first? It'll never happen of you dont


----------



## Bahugo

Well I have hope!!!! Sheesh, I'll just horde all the plants to myself when they sprout lol!:red_mouth


----------



## chad320

Oh yeah, yes Rich, good luck to you on your seeds friend. We didnt mean to make it seem so difficult. Lol. They are weeds after all


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Oh yeah, yes Rich, good luck to you on your seeds friend. We didnt mean to make it seem so difficult. Lol. They are weeds after all


Lol, The damage is done, I'll keep my seedling updates too myself now. I regret wrapping your plants in my pink panties now. :red_mouth

Where are you going this weekend? You said you were going out of town, anywhere interesting? I got a cool pic of my berried shrimp btw, and I got some rainbowfish eggs today from the club meeting and when I got home 2 of them were already hatched!! We had Gary Lange come in and do a presentation it was pretty interesting. Really wish I had money, I would have preordered a dozen of his *Pseudomugil gertrudae Aru II’s *: 

























His pictures, but they were 20$ a pair, and I be broke. I love those fish though. 

Sorry for rambling in your journal lol.


----------



## chad320

I am in Peoria at my GFs house. What club? The cichlid club? Man, I would love to have a 1/2 dozen of those fish myself. So beautiful and small  I really like them. Congrats on your rainbow eggs, I cant wait to see some pics of the fry.


----------



## Bahugo

No, Greenwater Aquarium Society of Chicago. I didn't get those fish, I wish. He didn't bring eggs for them, you could only preorder pairs and I knew I wouldn't have had enough money  Very sad, very sad indeed. I do have his email though, so down the road I might have to try to buy some from him. Cichlid club is too far of a ride for me for a "group" of fish I'm not super interested in (outside of angelfish and stuff, ya know what I mean). Would take me an hour to get up there, for an extra 20 min's I can drive down by you and pick driftwood


----------



## chad320

For sure. A few people have made the trek and ive been disappointed both times when they found better stuff than me  Such is life tho. I would be interested in your club if you have more info on it for sure. I have looked around and there arent many plant enthusiasts around the area. Until they see your stuff  Even then, once they realize all of my extra $$ is underwater they get easily discouraged :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

http://www.gwasoc.org/ There's the club page, the forum isn't to bumping though. The auction was fun, they didn't have much for rare plants and I think the fact that it was a week after the cichlid swap brought in a ton of cichlid left overs,but when plants came up they were cheap. Maybe because people got sick of bidding against me though lol. It was fun though.


----------



## chad320

Haha, oh boy, it would be me and you bidding against each other  Ill check it out for sure! I skipped the cichlid auction for the same reason...eww. lol.  Hopefully we can bring some nicer stuff to IL.


----------



## sewingalot

Chad, just send me a pm whenever you want to trade shrimp again. I can get you some from two different tanks now. The females are looking even better this generation.

By the way, it's a new page, that means a new picture.


----------



## chad320

Will do for sure Sara. I am home now and I got new batteries so ill post a few up this evening. Gotta lot of running to do yet today


----------



## sewingalot

*knocks at front door* Where's the pictures, Chad? LOL.


----------



## nonconductive

who is it?


----------



## Bahugo

Chad! Where have you gone?


----------



## nonconductive

he's out being a swinging, hip dude.


----------



## chad320

Ahhh...the beloved picture harrassment crew...where have YOU been? :hihi: I was out of town on personal/family business for a week but everyone is OK and going to live so im back home now. Ill try to post up some pics tonight.


----------



## bsmith

Don't know if I told you what I did with the Lag "pink" so here it is. 

After I got it I trimmed all but two leaves. Then experimenting with cutting the rhizome to see if it would create new rhizomes as it does with Anubis I accidentally cut about a 2.5" piece of it off. I was worried because there was no leaf to photosynthesize light but I planted that portion anyway. The main portion now has grown already a full new leaf and is about halfway through producing another (its about 4"-5" long and is uncurling right now) and the cut piece of rhizome seems to be growing something (not sure if its roots/leaves/new rhizomes but its surely growing something) so im keeping close watch on it and will hopefully take some pics of the whole tank tonight.


----------



## chad320

Nice work Brandon! I took a piece and experimented with it emergent and it seemsto be doing ok. Not near as well as yours sounds though. I made a huge mistake on my emergent setup. I placed a heat mat under it right before I left for AR for a week. I came home to find most of my mosses melted along with a few plants. Im not so sure if it was the heat or the excess humidity so i opened the vents on the domes to let it breathe some. Hopefully this fixes it, otherwise ill have to ditch the heat pad idea. I thought the extra heat would help though, especially during the winter  Ill post up some pics of the mess tonight.


----------



## Bahugo

Glad too see you back chad! And glad everything is ok with family! 

Bummer about your heat pad issues. Do you use those planter domes? What if you placed the domes in a rubbermaid thing along with some water and threw a heater in the water? Do you get what I mean?


----------



## chad320

Yes, I get what you mean. Ill post a pic up tonight of the setup. Its 4 humidity domes with a heat pad under it. The heat pad cant be submerged. Its supposed to raise the temp 10-15* higher than room temp. My house is at 65* so I figured the heat portion was fine. I think its the 100% humidity thats choking them. I opened the vents on it and ill give it another week to see what the response looks like. If that doesnt help im ditching the heat pad. After 20 hours they still have drops of water all over the tops of them so it doesnt look too promising for the pad....and thanks for the welcome back! I missed this forum and will be happy to catch up on the other threads when I get some time this evening or the next


----------



## bsmith

I would have thought that the pad would have cooked the plants before I thought that there was too much humidity. Is your emmersed set up covered?

Never mind since you are talking about vents I guess it is a covered set up with vents that you can open/close however you like. 

Why are you using a heating pad, is it outside or something?


----------



## chad320

No, its inside. I keep my house pretty cool and I figured the heating pad would do the trick for winter. I have some things to learn with it obviously  A couple of my super slow growing ferns dont look good and the peaces me off because ive been growing them out forever and just finally split them off. It didnt cook any crypts but it did cook some moss and some crypts are showing signs of distress so hopefully the vents work. If not i'll have to prop the flats up to reduce the heat a little I guess. I got some pics ready and will post them up in a few minutes or an hour :hihi:


----------



## bsmith

What is the pink panties team and why are you a member Chad?


----------



## chad320

Here are some random pics from tonight. 
1) FTS of the 65g with the jade bonsai tree
2) FTS of the 65g
3) A 29g with new stems (thanks Bahugo)
4) willisii X luscens (thanks Speedie)
5) C.affinis (thanks Cardinaltetra) and Buce 'Sintang'(thanks Frank)

The PINK PANTIES TEAM is a group of wonferful plant keepers that like competition for posting pictures in their journals. So far we are winning, because we have no competition:hihi: There were a few ladies that tried to out-do our team awhile back but have since bowed out of the game. I keep my sig for the silent reminder that for once the men finally out-did the girls  Once.


----------



## orchidman

i see no pics! i want to see the bonsai!


----------



## Bahugo

Nice pics! Your crypts are looking great, let me know if you ever need to trim them up. How are the stems doing for you?


----------



## chad320

orchidman said:


> i see no pics! i want to see the bonsai!


Ask and ye shall recieve. Sorry I was editing for my terrible computer skillz 

1) 29g catfish tank with C. nurii and rose moss
2) 5g MM newly planted carpet and CR01 cordata( thanks L4R), driftwood soon!
3) FTS of the emergent setup
4) Melted mosses, oh the shame 
5) More melted mosses, same tray top view


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> CR01 cordata


That is a sexy crypt. 


Did you bake up my flame moss?  Let me know if you did, I'll send some out too you next time I trim it.


----------



## chad320

No, I still keep all of my mosses submerged so I really didnt lose anything altogether. I just lost what I had planted emergent  Some of them didnt like the setup in the first place so, you live, you learn.


----------



## Bahugo

Don't click those links from gljea784hl1 

Did you catch my post before your second set of pics?


----------



## chad320

The stems are doing great other than the fact that I was out of town for a week and they didnt get ferts. They got stringy but you can kinda see that in the pic.Now that I have time to be around ill pay closer attention to them


----------



## orchidman

nice! i love that bonsai!

the tank looks nice as well!


all those crypts are so nice. i never really liked crypts but you guys are changing me!

go PP!


----------



## chad320

Why do I like crypts you ask? (you did?) I like them because they grow slow and it allows me time to work with other faster tanks. Something that takes 6 months or a year to grow in a bloom out is perfect for me.

The bonsai is a 8-9 year old Jade tree. It gets a flat top every fall/winter. It really needs moved, its in a bad spot for my tank


----------



## orchidman

lets see a pic of the jade in all its glory!


you just flat top it? not prune is and create shape?


----------



## Bahugo

Sweet, wanted to make sure they didn't all die on you during shipping  How many crypt species are you up too now? One of these days I would love to start a lil'ol crypt collection.


----------



## chad320

orchidman said:


> lets see a pic of the jade in all its glory!
> 
> 
> you just flat top it? not prune is and create shape?


Ask and ye shall recieve  Lol, No I havent flat topped it yet. I just transferred it to a bigger bonsai pot so im waiting for the roots to grow into the pot before I cut if off balance. I got it for my youngest daughters birth so it will be around awhile. I just keep trimming it back, these jades get HUGE!!!!



Bahugo said:


> Sweet, wanted to make sure they didn't all die on you during shipping  How many crypt species are you up too now? One of these days I would love to start a lil'ol crypt collection.


I think im somewhere in the 30s for species. Crypt collecting has been a daunting task because the rare ones are expensive and if you give them something they dont like you have to try again. I have done oodles of research and still come up short on some of them. Someday, someday


----------



## chad320

1)The jade in all its glory
2) the 29g jungle tank (thanks Elvis)


----------



## Bahugo

Have you ever looked into importing crypts?


----------



## chad320

Yes and no.I have some imported crypts, but they were obtained legally. I am just a hobbiest so I dont even consider getting a phytosanitary certificate. I pay the price for other people to import plants that I would like to keep. I keep a close eye on what ive got so i dont worry much about 'New' expensive species. I am just happy doing what I do and never really put into perspective taking a hobbiest level of fun to a business level of WORK! Boo.... I like to trade on a hobbiest level and sometimes it allows you to upgrade and sometimes it kicks you down for lights, power, and water. Keep it simple or you'll never keep alive what you dont like, and what you dont like will never grow for you. Unless you want it to die, them it'll grow like mad:hihi:


----------



## bsmith

I never liked crypts when I just thought there were wendtii's and the other well known varieties. Then I made the mistake of checking out the crypt section over at APC and it was over from there. I saw so many different kinds of crypts that looked so much different than the normal kinds available at petsmart it was mind blowing. Now im feindin for crypts and the only cure is more of that cowbell, err uhh more crypts!


----------



## chad320

I hear ya B, lol, more cowbell...:hihi:its like collectoritis on a different level


----------



## orchidman

Nice! Next time I think you should prune and shape instead of just topping it. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## 150EH

That's a nice group of tanks and plants, they really look good. I gotta step up my game on the Crypts, I've got 6 different type but need more but I'm quickly running out of tank!


----------



## nonconductive

chad, awesome tanks! and a nice little ode to the PP!


----------



## looking4roselines

Very nice setups Chad. The cordata should be "K"R01 :thumbsup:

I see mini keei emerging out of the substrate. Great job! 






chad320 said:


> Ask and ye shall recieve. Sorry I was editing for my terrible computer skillz
> 
> 1) 29g catfish tank with C. nurii and rose moss
> 2) 5g MM newly planted carpet and CR01 cordata( thanks L4R), driftwood soon!
> 3) FTS of the emergent setup
> 4) Melted mosses, oh the shame
> 5) More melted mosses, same tray top view


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> The PINK PANTIES TEAM is a group of wonferful plant keepers that like competition for posting pictures in their journals. So far we are winning, because we have no competition There were a few ladies that tried to out-do our team awhile back but have since bowed out of the game. I keep my sig for the silent reminder that for once the men finally out-did the girls Once.


You asked for it, mister:
_
Chad, my boy,
Can't you see the game was just a ploy?
To see more photographs,
and perhaps to also add a few laughs.
We were tired of the lack of pictures, all were little to none.
So in our minds, this "game" we spun.
You even may think you have won,
Yet we get to reap the rewards now that it is all said and done.
You think we acted in folly - 
and gave up to play with our favorite dolly.
As our friend Amy signs to lurk,
she'll do so with a wink and a smirk.
However, let it be known and never forget,
We truly owned this bet.
And everyone who gets to see photos approves.
If you don't believe me, look at non-c's journal views. 
So Chad, my pal, the lord of the crypt.
Do you really believe we were the ones whipped?_


By the way, thank you very much for the pictures! Loving the little baby tree, never understood bonsai but I appreciate the time and beauty involved in it. I really like the 29 gallon jungle. What plants do you have in there now? Also, how many types of crypts do you own now?


----------



## orchidman

Sara! That was so good! Your poems were my favorite part of our little war! But Chad just got you to post a poem, so it is PP who just won. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## nonconductive

yea that was all part of the plan........


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> You asked for it, mister:
> 
> _And everyone who gets to see photos approves._
> _If you don't believe me, look at non-c's journal views. _


the whole poem was funny but i particularly like this part, i'm sure you can see why.


----------



## sewingalot

LOL, couldn't resist after you seeing the lame-o PP team really believes they are superior. Non-c, since you are my true muse, I had to stick your name in there somewhere, glad you approved.  Chad, don't worry, the poetry is back in it's holster from your journal for quite a while. :hihi:

Back on topic, I love this tank the best I've decided. You know I <3 them stems.


----------



## nonconductive

awww shucks thanks sara :icon_redf

i also agree on the stem tank. its so colorful.

chad, are you running co2 on that stem tank?


----------



## sewingalot

Ha! I made you blush. :hihi: Since we are asking questions about Chad's stem tank, hey Chad! Are you using PPS-Pro on this tank and also, do you have an up to date list on what plants are in there?


----------



## malaybiswas

sewingalot said:


> You think we acted in folly -
> and gave up to play with our favorite dolly.


This is funny .

Love the tanks Chad. And the jade too.


----------



## chad320

orchidman said:


> Nice! Next time I think you should prune and shape instead of just topping it.
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Yeah, it needs some work this winter. I just put it in a shallow bonsai pan a few months ago and it sits at a different angle now so back to the topping and shaping board 



150EH said:


> That's a nice group of tanks and plants, they really look good. I gotta step up my game on the Crypts, I've got 6 different type but need more but I'm quickly running out of tank!


Thanks! And be careful, crypts have a collectoritis to them as well as stems.



nonconductive said:


> chad, awesome tanks! and a nice little ode to the PP!


Thank you D. PP rules supreme. And youll notice I am completely ignoring Saras poetry in this response 



looking4roselines said:


> Very nice setups Chad. The cordata should be "K"R01 :thumbsup:
> 
> I see mini keei emerging out of the substrate. Great job!


Thanks and yep, my typo. Hopefully the Keei keep coming, id like to do a scape with them as a feature plant like I have with the nuriis.



nonconductive said:


> awww shucks thanks sara :icon_redf
> 
> i also agree on the stem tank. its so colorful.
> 
> chad, are you running co2 on that stem tank?


Haha, I couldnt stay out of stems for long. Yes, I am running Co2 on this one.



sewingalot said:


> Ha! I made you blush. :hihi: Since we are asking questions about Chad's stem tank, hey Chad! Are you using PPS-Pro on this tank and also, do you have an up to date list on what plants are in there?


Yes, all of my tanks are run on PPS-Pro. And loosely at that (sometimes I forget or get lazy or I am just plain too busy  )



malaybiswas said:


> This is funny .
> 
> Love the tanks Chad. And the jade too.


Thanks Malay, always nice to get a compliment from one of the masters


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Yes, all of my tanks are run on PPS-Pro. And loosely at that (sometimes I forget or get lazy or I am just plain too busy  )


Sweet, I use PPS-Pro as well!

Do you modify at all, or do you use the standard PPS-Pro mixture?


----------



## Bahugo

How's everything going chad?


----------



## chad320

Everything is finally back on the even keel. I do use a standard PPS-Pro mix other than adding MgSo4 for Macros. For the micros side, I add DTPA Fe, and millers microplex to the CSM+B.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Everything is finally back on the even keel. I do use a standard PPS-Pro mix other than adding MgSo4 for Macros. For the micros side, I add DTPA Fe, and millers microplex to the CSM+B.


May I ask how much of the Fe you add to your solution? I'm interested in adding it into mine. PM me if you like. Sorry to derail.


----------



## chad320

It took me a bit but I finally found my solution chart 

KN03 65g
K2So4 59g
KH2Po4 6g
MgSo4 41g

CSM+B 80g
10% DTPA40g
MnSo4 12g
Millers 16g

One is micros and one is macros obviously. I add them to 1000ml RO/DI water and I dose 1ml sloution for every 10g of tank water. Haha, lets derail


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> It took me a bit but I finally found my solution chart
> 
> KN03 65g
> K2So4 59g
> KH2Po4 6g
> MgSo4 41g
> 
> CSM+B 80g
> 10% DTPA40g
> MnSo4 12g
> Millers 16g
> 
> One is micros and one is macros obviously. I add them to 1000ml RO/DI water and I dose 1ml sloution for every 10g of tank water. Haha, lets derail


Awesome! You pretty much dose the same as me, except for the micros.How come you decided to add millers to you mix even though you already have the CSM+B in it? Also, what in particular is the MnSo4 used for? Sorry for all the questions. Running out of solutions and might try something new!


----------



## sewingalot

Just by choosing to say you are ignoring my ode to PP shows you are paying attention. :hihi:

Missed you, Chad!! And thanks for confirming the PPS Pro Solution.


----------



## chad320

zachary908 said:


> Awesome! You pretty much dose the same as me, except for the micros.How come you decided to add millers to you mix even though you already have the CSM+B in it? Also, what in particular is the MnSo4 used for? Sorry for all the questions. Running out of solutions and might try something new!


MgSo4 was added after a debate on GDA/GSA saying it was the cause of a Mg defiency and I tried it and it worked so I kept it in the mix. I believe the debate was on Thebarreport. Millers claims to have things in the mix that CSM+B doesnt have and I decided to add it because it was available. Simply put.



sewingalot said:


> Just by choosing to say you are ignoring my ode to PP shows you are paying attention. :hihi:
> 
> Missed you, Chad!! And thanks for confirming the PPS Pro Solution.


Sara, I used to think your poetry was hilarious. Right up until you used the force against me for Awesome ladies points. You just wait, I am getting my pen warmed up now. :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Have you been gone so long that you have failed to notice the Awesome ladies disband? LOL. 

Nice on the MgSo4. Does it raise your gh much? By the way, can you believe I started dosing?


----------



## chad320

I havent noticed any unusual spikes to be honest. I use a combination of EI and PPS- Pro I guess. I still do weekly changes (try to) as per EI. I didnt think all of the salts were particularly good for some of the harder to keep shrimp so I switched to PPS over a year ago. But I still do weekly WCs for the shrimps sake. Plus it allows me more breathing room if I dont have the time to change it. I also switched from tap to RO/DI and then back for lack of proper room to do it/RO storage. Now I just top up with RO if they need it. Its been about a year since I researched ferts pretty heavily so alot of the reason for what I do are lost in my brain somewhere. But it seems to be working good


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> Have you been gone so long that you have failed to notice the Awesome ladies disband? LOL.
> 
> Nice on the MgSo4. Does it raise your gh much? By the way, can you believe I started dosing?


that was a sad day


----------



## chad320

Mr. David Johnston. The banjocat...


----------



## orchidman

thats one cool cat!


----------



## chad320

Yeah, hes really cool, but he likes to bury in the substrate and is usually busy wrecking my MQ carpet


----------



## orchidman

haha awwhh


----------



## Bahugo

Chaddddddddddddddd I missed you.  Stop disappearing on us. You missed shrimp apocalypse.


----------



## chad320

Do tell, do tell! I have had some shrimp apocalypses myself  What happened to yours? 

I do have good news however. I managed to hybribize snowballs and blue pearls into true breeding "Snowpearls"  They are white with the pearly sheen on them.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Do tell, do tell! I have had some shrimp apocalypses myself  What happened to yours?
> 
> I do have good news however. I managed to hybribize snowballs and blue pearls into true breeding "Snowpearls"  They are white with the pearly sheen on them.


That sounds sexy, I want too see pictures. 

15+ dead CRS shrimp and counting. :icon_frow Only thing that I did different was try to change up their food, that was the only* thing*.


----------



## malaybiswas

chad320 said:


> Thanks Malay, always nice to get a compliment from one of the masters


Me...master? Very generous Chad but I am not even close.

I too want to do a crypt scape sometimes and give the rare ones some identity beyond collectoritis. Only if they would multiply faster!



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## orchidman

lets see some pics of these snowpearls!!


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> That sounds sexy, I want too see pictures.
> 
> 15+ dead CRS shrimp and counting. :icon_frow Only thing that I did different was try to change up their food, that was the only* thing*.


PM sent. Dang bro 



malaybiswas said:


> Me...master? Very generous Chad but I am not even close.
> 
> I too want to do a crypt scape sometimes and give the rare ones some identity beyond collectoritis. Only if they would multiply faster!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Dont lie, ive seen your tanks  I am really hoping to pull off a keei scape in a 29g but for now its only filling a 10g. Itll be cool tho. At least to me 



orchidman said:


> lets see some pics of these snowpearls!!


Gah! Howd I know youd ask? :hihi: Probably not tonight but I will get some up soon.


----------



## orchidman

uhh because i always ask! haha! im like a the picture monster!


----------



## zachary908

Love the banjo cat, man! I'm pretty interested in these "snowpearls" Can't wait to see some pics. I am thinking about setting up another shrimp tank soon... roud:


----------



## sewingalot

Thanks for the information on the fertilizers, Chad! I do appreciate it. I am looking to see if I want to go back to light dosing eventually. Right now I am pumping out the nutrients, like 3 times the amount of EI for yet another experiment. 

Nice banjo cat! Does he play in your band? Is he any good? 

And notice I've trained Bob well to pester for pictures? My ultimate evil plan for the PP team has come to fruition. :hihi:


----------



## malaybiswas

Yeah, a bunch of thickets of keei and few other crypts with some rocks and HC, DHG would be really beautiful in a tank.


----------



## zachary908

sewingalot said:


> I am looking to see if I want to go back to light dosing eventually.


You should do it, Sara! I was going to start dosing EI, but then I realized I like the freedom that PPS-Pro gives me. You can miss dosing, miss waterchanges, and you still get nice growth, you just aren't trimming every second of your life. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> do you have an up to date list on what plants are in there?



I think you missed this question from Sara Chad! I'm still curious on a plant list :biggrin:


----------



## chad320

zachary908 said:


> Love the banjo cat, man! I'm pretty interested in these "snowpearls" Can't wait to see some pics. I am thinking about setting up another shrimp tank soon... roud:


Ill get some up when the sun goes down tonight for sure.



sewingalot said:


> Thanks for the information on the fertilizers, Chad! I do appreciate it. I am looking to see if I want to go back to light dosing eventually. Right now I am pumping out the nutrients, like 3 times the amount of EI for yet another experiment.
> 
> Nice banjo cat! Does he play in your band? Is he any good?
> 
> And notice I've trained Bob well to pester for pictures? My ultimate evil plan for the PP team has come to fruition. :hihi:


3 times??? Wow, Ill be reading up on this experiment. Super salty. Maybe you could go brackish :hihi:

He doesnt play, but he can cut the rug. As a matter of fact hes cut about 1/2 of my MM rug out of the 65g. 

Haha, good work. It keeps us posting the good stuff!




malaybiswas said:


> Yeah, a bunch of thickets of keei and few other crypts with some rocks and HC, DHG would be really beautiful in a tank.


Wow, you nailed it! I just added 'Belem' to my Nurii/rock tank a few days ago. I hope it fills in good this winter!



Bahugo said:


> I think you missed this question from Sara Chad! I'm still curious on a plant list :biggrin:


Youre right, I did. Sorry. A quick list without looking anything up...

Rotala rotundafolia
R. magenta
R. senegalinsis
R "Japan red'
Ludwigia arcuata X brevipes
Ludwigia "red"
Mayaca fluvatilis
polygoanum something
2 other stems I dont remember
Crypt affinis
C. keei
C. striolata
C. willisi X luscens
C. luscens X usteriana
C. parva
Downoi
Bucephalandra 'Sintang'
Lilaeopsis brazilianensis
L. miuratus (sp?)
DHG 'Belem'
UG


----------



## chad320

Here is a shot of some of the "Snowpearls" The big one was from the frist batch of babies and the little ones are from the big ones recent clutch. Hopefully they keep breeding true


----------



## zachary908

Nice looking shrimp, Chad!

What types of shrimp do you currently keep?

PS. I think I need a new FTS!


----------



## Heartnet

Is that clado I see near the bottom of the substrate?


----------



## chad320

zachary908 said:


> Nice looking shrimp, Chad!
> 
> What types of shrimp do you currently keep?
> 
> PS. I think I need a new FTS!


I keep TFRs, greens, yellow, RCS,snowball, Blue pearls(2), Tangerine tigers, and yamatos.

What tank do you want a FTS of?



Heartnet said:


> Is that clado I see near the bottom of the substrate?


Yes it is. It contrasts beautifully with the BBA right next to it doesnt it? :hihi: This is actuall a junk tank where I toss all of my scraps that are worth keeping and I rarely tend to it other than to top it up. Trust me, if you saw a FTS of this one it would win TPT ugly tank of the year award. All it is missing is clown puke gravel


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> I keep TFRs, greens, yellow, RCS,snowball, Blue pearls(2), Tangerine tigers, and yamatos.
> 
> What tank do you want a FTS of?


Nice, I'm going to have to step up my shrimp game! I just have OEBT's and some RCS that I'm experimenting with. I have an empty DIY rimless 10g now since I moved the killis to my 75.. I need to think of a shrimp for it!

All of them of course! Seriously though, I'd love to see any of them.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

You've been hiding the greens from us! I never even knew you had any. I just got a few today to try out. My first attempt failed a few years ago because I was poisoning them with excess ferts and didn't realize it 

+1 for the FTS of all!



chad320 said:


> I keep TFRs, greens, yellow, RCS,snowball, Blue pearls(2), Tangerine tigers, and yamatos.
> 
> What tank do you want a FTS of?
> 
> Yes it is. It contrasts beautifully with the BBA right next to it doesnt it? :hihi: This is actuall a junk tank where I toss all of my scraps that are worth keeping and I rarely tend to it other than to top it up. Trust me, if you saw a FTS of this one it would win TPT ugly tank of the year award. All it is missing is clown puke gravel


----------



## chad320

I am in love with the TFRs. The rest of them are just there for function and variety. The red ones can be seen a room away and I always catch myself lingering over their tanks more than others.


----------



## chad320

Cardinal Tetra said:


> You've been hiding the greens from us! I never even knew you had any. I just got a few today to try out. My first attempt failed a few years ago because I was poisoning them with excess ferts and didn't realize it
> 
> +1 for the FTS of all!


Yes, the greens have been in a Mini pellia tank that I just stripped in anticipation of a few new bags of AS. I will get a good pic of them up soon. Do you still have any giant snail eating shrimps? Maybe we could do a trade sometime. Ive got a raging pond snail problem in my main tank and they are eating holes in my crypt leaves so it time to fix it. I dont want a loach and assassins would eventually starve. As for a FTS of al of them, they never all look good at the same time so I never post all of them up


----------



## zachary908

Now Chad, as you can tell looking at my journal I post pictures even when my tank looks bad.. which is quite often! Post some pics up, man!


----------



## chad320

Only one tank is still lit up. Hold on while I fling some water spots on it and try to get some awesome shots like yours journal has :hihi: *secretly wishes my camera skills were that good*


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Only one tank is still lit up. Hold on while I fling some water spots on it and try to get some awesome shots like yours journal has :hihi: *secretly wishes my camera skills were that good*


Alright then, post some up tomorrow!

Those water spots are like fairy dust! It's how I get awesome shots! :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Lol. I am loading now. Ill get more tomorrow if I have time but ive got a busy day so IDK.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

chad320 said:


> Yes, the greens have been in a Mini pellia tank that I just stripped in anticipation of a few new bags of AS. I will get a good pic of them up soon. Do you still have any giant snail eating shrimps? Maybe we could do a trade sometime. Ive got a raging pond snail problem in my main tank and they are eating holes in my crypt leaves so it time to fix it. I dont want a loach and assassins would eventually starve. As for a FTS of al of them, they never all look good at the same time so I never post all of them up


Wow...I hardly ever hear of anything eating crypt leaves. Those must be some crazy snails. I unfortunately only have one visible juvenile atm. There might be more tiny ones hiding but I sent all of my larger ones to Sara so you can bug her once the berried females drop their babies. I could grow the juvie to a giant size soon enough and send him to you though. They're quite efficient and hungry.

Is that mini bolbitis still with you? I haven't seen it pop up anywhere this past year.


----------



## zachary908

Cardinal Tetra said:


> mini bolbitis


Mini Bolbitis? That sounds awesome! 


chad320 said:


> Lol. I am loading now. Ill get more tomorrow if I have time but ive got a busy day so IDK.


Awesome! If you are busy tomorrow don't worry about it, I understand.


----------



## chad320

1) Polygoanum
2) Crypt affinis
3) Downoi
4) Buce 'Sintang' (got 6 for trade?)
5) Crypt keei


----------



## zachary908

Awesome shots, Chad! I love the keei! I'm definitely putting that on my crypt want list! You have 6 of those buce??? :drool: I'm envious...


----------



## chad320

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Wow...I hardly ever hear of anything eating crypt leaves. Those must be some crazy snails. I unfortunately only have one visible juvenile atm. There might be more tiny ones hiding but I sent all of my larger ones to Sara so you can bug her once the berried females drop their babies. I could grow the juvie to a giant size soon enough and send him to you though. They're quite efficient and hungry.
> 
> Is that mini bolbitis still with you? I haven't seen it pop up anywhere this past year.


Dude, the mini bolbitis did great. It doulbed it size so I trimmed it and put 1/2 in my emergent setup where it did even better. Then I cooked it a few weeks ago by running my temp up to 95*. Now im back to square one with a few smalll pieces like you sent me about a year ago. Hopefully I can do better this year now that I have a better feel for what it likes


----------



## chad320

zachary908 said:


> Awesome shots, Chad! I love the keei! I'm definitely putting that on my crypt want list! You have 6 of those buce??? :drool: I'm envious...


I am waiting for some AS to come in so I can set up a scape with all of the keei. It should be straight badassery if you asked me but im kindof a crypt dork  As for the Buce, I have 6 available for trade and two mothers that I love and will keep forever  If i can get any trades then I might setup a Buce scape this winter too.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> I am waiting for some AS to come in so I can set up a scape with all of the keei. It should be straight badassery if you asked me but im kindof a crypt dork  As for the Buce, I have 6 available for trade and two mothers that I love and will keep forever  If i can get any trades then I might setup a Buce scape this winter too.


That's gonna be one sexy tank, be sure to post up pics when it is complete. When they start multiplying like crazy I'll have to buy one off you! Man... I wish I had something to trade. I'd love to get some buce, but the price kind of scares me.


----------



## chad320

Nah, I was only going to ask $40 for mine. I hope to sell them to buy more crypts or go completely the opposite direction and set up a scape with them. They are just sitting for now until someone shows some interest. I am really into the crypts tho and would love to trade or sell to buy more crypts before it gets cold here (which is shortly). I am collecting striolata, cordata 'rosenervig', keei, and hudoroi if you see anyone around with some extras. You could add a few other SUPER rare ones to that list that ive NEVER seen for sale.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

That's a shame about the mini bolbitis. Hopefully you can get it to grow well again. It's honestly a neat little plant. I might have to bug you for some in the future 

Of course you would be collecting those crypts. They're great stuff! I'm really loving the cordata KR01. I'd get more except all the $ has been spent on new fish hehe.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Nah, I was only going to ask $40 for mine.
> 
> I'm collecting striolata, cordata 'rosenervig', keei, and hudoroi if you see anyone around with some extras. You could add a few other SUPER rare ones to that list that ive NEVER seen for sale.


If your only asking $40 I may see if you still have one my next paycheck!

You might ask Nick if he has a hudoroi to spare.


----------



## chad320

Cardinal Tetra said:


> That's a shame about the mini bolbitis. Hopefully you can get it to grow well again. It's honestly a neat little plant. I might have to bug you for some in the future
> 
> Of course you would be collecting those crypts. They're great stuff! I'm really loving the cordata KR01. I'd get more except all the $ has been spent on new fish hehe.


Yeah, I does amazing out of the water but ive got some pieces still kickin it good after a year submerged. Hopefully this guy VVV buys a buce so I can get another KR01 



zachary908 said:


> If your only asking $40 I may see if you still have one my next paycheck!
> 
> You might ask Nick if he has a hudoroi to spare.


I got Nicks spare. Twice.  I murdered the first one. Kinda. I never got it to take off. It melted within days. I was so disturbed at ruining a rare crypt that I didnt try for another year, this one is going strong but as with any addiction, one is never enough  Ill hold a buce for you man, no worries


----------



## Bahugo

What are TFR shrimp? True fire reds?


----------



## chad320

Taiwan Fire Reds. There is one that snuck into the downoi pic that I just posted and a few other randoms in the background of some of the pics.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Ill hold a buce for you man, no worries


Well, if you are going to hold one I HAVE to buy it!  I'll hit you up next week, Chad! So, are these currently growing emersed or submersed? Rather not try to convert such a rare plant. Shoot me a PM with anything else you might have for sale. I've got collectoritis of all kinds, so there is a good chance you will have something I want!


----------



## Bahugo

Do you think you will have any TFR's for sale anytime soon if I wanted to purchase some from you chad?


----------



## chad320

zachary908 said:


> Well, if you are going to hold one I HAVE to buy it!  I'll hit you up next week, Chad! So, are these currently growing emersed or submersed? Rather not try to convert such a rare plant. Shoot me a PM with anything else you might have for sale. I've got collectoritis of all kinds, so there is a good chance you will have something I want!


I dont have any crypts left that id come off of as im getting ready to move stuff around. Ill let you know when I do and there might be some. As for the Buce, they are submergents. They have been in my tank for almost a year now. I havent grown any Buce emergent yet. Im scared, especially now that I cooked alot of my emergent setup 



Bahugo said:


> Do you think you will have any TFR's for sale anytime soon if I wanted to purchase some from you chad?


 I have to hold for now. I will sort and cull again in about a month so ill let you know then.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> I dont have any crypts left that id come off of as im getting ready to move stuff around. Ill let you know when I do and there might be some. As for the Buce, they are submergents. They have been in my tank for almost a year now.


Sounds good, man. I'll throw it in my 75 then!  Should I put it in a fairly shaded spot when I get it, or will it do okay in higher light?


----------



## chad320

I wouldnt shade it. Mine are grown in meduim light with lots of Co2 and minimal ferts.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> I wouldnt shade it. Mine are grown in meduim light with lots of Co2 and minimal ferts.


Cool! I've got a nice spot on a piece of driftwood then. Just wanted to make sure it was okay with a fair amount of light.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I dont have any crypts left that id come off of as im getting ready to move stuff around. Ill let you know when I do and there might be some. As for the Buce, they are submergents. They have been in my tank for almost a year now. I havent grown any Buce emergent yet. Im scared, especially now that I cooked alot of my emergent setup
> 
> I have to hold for now. I will sort and cull again in about a month so ill let you know then.


No problem, that's a good timeline anyways. 

What substrate do you use for your emersed plants?


----------



## chad320

I have been using a mix for emergent growth. I use 1/3 ADA Malaya, 1/3 peat, and 1/3 sand.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> I have been using a mix for emergent growth. I use 1/3 ADA Malaya, 1/3 peat, and 1/3 sand.


One of these days I'll have to do a emersed set up like this. I've just been using miracle grow potting soil so far.


----------



## Bahugo

I'm doing an experiment with my emersed setup, I have heard things about using only peat.


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> I'm doing an experiment with my emersed setup, I have heard things about using only peat.


That's what we have in the dart frog tank at work, so I don't see why it wouldn't work for emersed aquatic plants.


----------



## chad320

It does work if you have plants that like soft water. You can add ferts via dry ferts or just change water ferquently to replenish them. Alot of mosses and ferns do good on a peat only diet.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> It does work if you have plants that like soft water. You can add ferts via dry ferts or just change water ferquently to replenish them. Alot of mosses and ferns do good on a peat only diet.


Isn't it really good for crypts too? Thought I saw that somewhere, never grew many crypts emersed (or submersed for that matter) so never looked into it deeper.


----------



## chad320

It depends on the variety of crypt. Some like hard water, hence my secret clay, and some like soft water. Most common varieties will do fine in peat/dirt mix. Bastmeijers pages are a good reference point to start and will lead you to further information if you research your particular variety.


----------



## Bahugo

Secret clay? Do tell.


----------



## chad320

I found a clay growing some hard water loving plants in a local stream and collected it, boiled it, and tested it on some crypts. Its very deep, hard pan clay. It has proven to grow hard water loving root feeders without effecting water column parameters much if at all. Speedie408 has been using it, anong many others, and ive never had a complaint from anyone about it. I usually sell it for $5 for a small flat rate + shipping. I am low on it right now so id have to check to see if I have enough if you'd like to try it. I am setting up for a few new scapes so IDK how much ill have for awhile. Its a PITA to collect it, boil it, strain it, and dry it so I have only done two batches of it. The keei, and leganandra meeboldi seemed to like it, the 'flamingo' hated it. It depends on your variety of plant I suppose.


----------



## Bahugo

Thats' really cool! I'll pass for now I was just curious on what you secret clay was, and I don't know where I would put it emersed. I just made a container of full peat for hc so it'll be interested too see how hc does in peat vs soil... I should throw some C.Parva in there too.


----------



## chad320

I would put my money on the HC doing better in soil with its shallow roots. The parva should be OK tho. 

Are any of your mosses starting to look happy yet?


----------



## Bahugo

They are growing pretty good, some have some hair algae or something like that though.


----------



## cableguy69846

Hhhmmmm, this is a thread that I will need some time to read.roud:

Love the snowpearls though.:biggrin:


----------



## chad320

Yeah, the MP seems to be a magnet for it. When I got it, it was smothered in it and I never could get it all out. I finally settled for growing it out and trimming the portion that didnt grow any and growing that out. Which eventually got it


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Yeah, the MP seems to be a magnet for it. When I got it, it was smothered in it and I never could get it all out. I finally settled for growing it out and trimming the portion that didnt grow any and growing that out. Which eventually got it


Eventually got rid of it or eventually got the algae? lol


----------



## chad320

It grew fine for awhile but it was in the same tank as the older stuff and it eventually caught the algae from the older stuff after I didnt trim the algae off of it for a few weeks. I just pulled all of my MP out because its getting to be a PITA to keep up with. It was a sad day because I had a 10g packed FULL of MP. Well over $100 worth. Now all I have is whatever was attached to the driftwood, which is algae free....for now.


----------



## Bahugo

Ouch on the MP loss. Hopefully it will grow it clear this time. Sorry I forgot to reply to this been messing with the tank, by the way I started a new journal so subscribe when you get a chance the last one is getting put away... It is getting way too long and I didn't want people too go through 100+ pages too find a new tank layout with akadama lol.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, im ditching the MP and keeping some leftover that stuck to the driftwood. I caught your new journal too. Ill be following, albeit slowly, like I always do


----------



## Bahugo

Sweet  I replied too your question in there too btw about the DW


----------



## TactusMortus

Beautiful tank and beautiful crypts. Wanna sell some of those keei?


----------



## chad320

TactusMortus said:


> Beautiful tank and beautiful crypts. Wanna sell some of those keei?


As much as I could use the $$, no, I am gearing up to set up a scape just for them  These are my favorite crypts so far. I do thank you for your nice comments tho  Anyday the stuff will arrive in the mail and I will post more pictures as the 65g comes down in anticipation for a giant new scape in February. The first to go will be the MQ, Which will be a carpet for the new Keei tank


----------



## TactusMortus

chad320 said:


> As much as I could use the $$, no, I am gearing up to set up a scape just for them  These are my favorite crypts so far. I do thank you for your nice comments tho  Anyday the stuff will arrive in the mail and I will post more pictures as the 65g comes down in anticipation for a giant new scape in February. The first to go will be the MQ, Which will be a carpet for the new Keei tank


This sounds like it is going to be pretty epic!


----------



## sewingalot

Those snow pearls are awesome. It reminds me of winter for sure. I've been doing a similar experiment with blue pearls and yellow shrimp. Looking forward to the keei setup!


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> Those snow pearls are awesome. It reminds me of winter for sure. I've been doing a similar experiment with blue pearls and yellow shrimp. Looking forward to the keei setup!


I saw Nonc's pic  Those are pretty cool too! I am getting impatient for this setup to come together


----------



## roniemarcus

It's too bad,



I think your camera were broken because of this you take it in this sort anyway thanks for this share with us....


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I saw Nonc's pic  Those are pretty cool too! I am getting impatient for this setup to come together



When are you going to set it up


----------



## chad320

roniemarcus said:


> It's too bad,
> 
> 
> 
> I think your camera were broken because of this you take it in this sort anyway thanks for this share with us....


 Thankk you



Bahugo said:


> When are you going to set it up


I am waiting for a few things to come in the mail so itll be in the next few weeks. My Nurii setup is going to get its picture taken tonight. Nothing special, just a few shots for progressions sake.


----------



## Bahugo

Chop chop, I want pics.


----------



## chad320

Here it is. There are 20 Crypt nurii 'Phang Mutated' in there. The carpet is DHG 'Belem' and the moss is Fissidens, Rose, and Flame. I think this tank has got every kind of algae in it  Its starting to come around though. The crypts are adjusted and starting to put up their first leaves. I didnt cycle the tank at all and this hurt me as far as balance and algae. I have to scrape the GDA/GSA off the glass with a razor. There are black mollies in there for now, they will NOT be staying. They poop on the moss and make it look even worse :hihi: I will eventually put some shrimp in instead. In about 3 months this thing should be a beauty.....I hope :biggrin: I am ready for this thing to hit its stride so I dont have to keep babysitting it. Plus ill need the extra time to switch out a few other tanks.


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice tank man. I really like the crypt scapes that have been popping up lately. This is going to be one of the best one out there.:biggrin:

Where do all you guys find this great driftwood too? I can't find any.


----------



## chad320

I live right next to the IL river and there is tons of it. I have also bought Manzy from Plantbrain. This is a mix of leftover riverwood and manzanita.

One of the best ones out there? No way, but thanks for the compliment


----------



## Bahugo

Tank looks nice! What size tank is it? How is the flame moss doing for you btw? Are you getting some new shrimp(species) for this tank, or some of your existing shrimp? Is that the driftwood you collect locally? it looks killer! 

What other tanks are you switching out? You are so cryptic in your details (lol pun slightly intended)

Got some planted pics up last night also if you want to check out. 

P.s sorry for all the questions!


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> I live right next to the IL river and there is tons of it. I have also bought Manzy from Plantbrain. This is a mix of leftover riverwood and manzanita.
> 
> One of the best ones out there? No way, but thanks for the compliment


Dang, I need to move by a river. Or just stop being lazy and go to one of the many forest preserves by me and scare some up. I need to look into some Manzy too.

And, yes, one of the best.:icon_eek: That was my "stern look". Lol.:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Pssssst....Chad. I see your algae. I really like the layout of this tank!


----------



## zachary908

Looking good, Chad! By the way, Already got a spot picked out for the buce! roud:


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Tank looks nice! What size tank is it? How is the flame moss doing for you btw? Are you getting some new shrimp(species) for this tank, or some of your existing shrimp? Is that the driftwood you collect locally? it looks killer!
> 
> What other tanks are you switching out? You are so cryptic in your details (lol pun slightly intended)
> 
> Got some planted pics up last night also if you want to check out.
> 
> P.s sorry for all the questions!


This is a 29g. Its the bottom tank on a rack and I have four of them. The other two are going to be getting switched out within the next few weeks. The shrimp that end up in here will probably be the yellows since I need to transfer tham somewhere while their tank gets redone. As for the wood, yes most of it is collected. There is one piece of Manzy the was a cut off piece from another tank.



cableguy69846 said:


> Dang, I need to move by a river. Or just stop being lazy and go to one of the many forest preserves by me and scare some up. I need to look into some Manzy too.
> 
> And, yes, one of the best.:icon_eek: That was my "stern look". Lol.:hihi:


Cant you get some by lake MI? Its a good family outing with benefits 



sewingalot said:


> Pssssst....Chad. I see your algae. I really like the layout of this tank!


Thanks! I am going for the carpeted look.....on the back glass :hihi:



zachary908 said:


> Looking good, Chad! By the way, Already got a spot picked out for the buce! roud:


Thanks! I hope it does as good for you as it did for me. Everyone says they grow slow but mine more than doubled in 6 months time.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Thanks! I hope it does as good for you as it did for me. Everyone says they grow slow but mine more than doubled in 6 months time.


That's awesome! Can't wait to see how it does for me!


----------



## chad320

Heres this 29g rack...It funny I have to look around now for dirty clothes so Sara isnt trying to peep my underwears again :hihi: Speaking of Sara, dont be eyeballin my algae collection around the sponge of the top tank, you cant have it. Its a super rare kind that only grows on sponge intakes, in top tanks, with rims. And next to cattails, put in with pussywillows. So you probably couldnt grow it anyway


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

That's an awful nice rack you've got there:hihi:

Where did you get the rose moss? I want! lol


----------



## zachary908

Nice! I simply love the top tank. Can you get some more shots of it sometime?

By the way, Chad.. I posted a question in my 75g journal just now, and I think you might have an answer, if you get a chance I'd appreciate it if you took a look.


----------



## chad320

Cardinal Tetra said:


> That's an awful nice rack you've got there:hihi:
> 
> Where did you get the rose moss? I want! lol


Thanks. I hold a special place in my heart for nice racks :hihi: I got the Rose a long time ago and grew it out, picked all the algae out, and grew it out again. If you want some id gladly give you some but it need to grow a bit first.



zachary908 said:


> Nice! I simply love the top tank. Can you get some more shots of it sometime?
> 
> By the way, Chad.. I posted a question in my 75g journal just now, and I think you might have an answer, if you get a chance I'd appreciate it if you took a look.


Im going to switch the blue sky background to black and see if it shoots any better. Hopefully it doesnt come out so bright in pics 

Headed to your 75g now...


----------



## cableguy69846

I wouldn't trust the wood from Lake Michigan. The stupid beaches are always closed for E-coli or some other nonsense. I have a bunch of ponds and small lakes about a half hour from me, but I just need to get out there one or two days.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Thanks. I hold a special place in my heart for nice racks :hihi: I got the Rose a long time ago and grew it out, picked all the algae out, and grew it out again. If you want some id gladly give you some but it need to grow a bit first.
> 
> Im going to switch the blue sky background to black and see if it shoots any better. Hopefully it doesnt come out so bright in pics
> 
> Headed to your 75g now...


Have you tried taking pictures of it at a slight angle? I feel like it helps when I have a really bad brightness effect if I'm not looking at it dead on.


----------



## chad320

cableguy69846 said:


> I wouldn't trust the wood from Lake Michigan. The stupid beaches are always closed for E-coli or some other nonsense. I have a bunch of ponds and small lakes about a half hour from me, but I just need to get out there one or two days.


I take wood from the IL river which is all of Chicagos poop water flowing South :hihi: If you boil it first it should be fine.



Bahugo said:


> Have you tried taking pictures of it at a slight angle? I feel like it helps when I have a really bad brightness effect if I'm not looking at it dead on.


 Yes, I think its the background. It shows up mostly blue in pics but its mostly white in person. I always have to adjust the color on those pics. I have several extra backgrouds around here so it will be an easy fix......if I ever get off the computer


----------



## Bahugo

Don't leave us, if you do I expect pictures by 11 pm. No later. lol


----------



## chad320

Honestly im running on 7 hours sleep in 48 hours so im off here in a minute or two. See you tomorrow fellas


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Honestly im running on 7 hours sleep in 48 hours so im off here in a minute or two. See you tomorrow fellas


Later, Chad! I'll see you after work. Or on Friday.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

chad320 said:


> Thanks. I hold a special place in my heart for nice racks :hihi: I got the Rose a long time ago and grew it out, picked all the algae out, and grew it out again. If you want some id gladly give you some but it need to grow a bit first.


Yes! Win! The only place I've seen it being sold is on the aquaforest website but they have a minimum order of $50 before they will ship live plants and IDK what I would buy other than that.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> I take wood from the IL river which is all of Chicagos poop water flowing South :hihi: If you boil it first it should be fine.


Maybe I will do that. I don't really see much on the beaches of the lake though. I think this weekend I am gonna go hunt some down at the little ponds in the burbs.

Lol. Poop water.:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

so next time you take a big dump cable, you can think of how it will be travelling by chads house. maybe you could leave a message on it.

i actually thought most of the waste water was pumped into lake michigan from the offshore treatment things that you can see while driving down LSD.


edit: a quick google told me it no longer is pumped into the lake but the the shipping canal into the des plaines.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> so next time you take a big dump cable, you can think of how it will be travelling by chads house. maybe you could leave a message on it.
> 
> i actually thought most of the waste water was pumped into lake michigan from the offshore treatment things that you can see while driving down LSD.
> 
> 
> edit: a quick google told me it no longer is pumped into the lake but the the shipping canal into the des plaines.


ROFL!!!! Wait till Sara sees this. Lol.

I have a silver marker, I could write something on it.:hihi:

It used to be, but you are right. That is why I will never go in the Cal Sag. I don't see how people can swim and boat in that mess.


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> i have a silver marker, i could write something on it.:hihi:


omg lol!!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> omg lol!!


Lol. You brought it up.......:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

ewwwie


----------



## Bahugo

Message in a floater


----------



## nonconductive

didnt sting write a song about that?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Message in a floater





nonconductive said:


> didnt sting write a song about that?


ROFL!!!!:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

This is a moment when women call _men _"_boys_." That is all.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> This is a moment when women call _men _"_boys_." That is all.


Lol. I knew it.:hihi:


----------



## chad320

Oh boy, thanks, now everytime I see something silver in the water float by im going to think its a private message from Cable :hihi:

C,mon Sara, dont be jealous of our agenda at the local PP team meeting. Apparently you missed the first comments about you when I first showed my nice rack


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Oh boy, thanks, now everytime I see something silver in the water float by im going to think its a private message from Cable :hihi:
> 
> C,mon Sara, dont be jealous of our agenda at the local PP team meeting. Apparently you missed the first comments about you when I first showed my nice rack


Haha. Sweet.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

You know what really baffles me is, what the difference between a sinker and a floater 

I think the tank looks nice but it's full of slow growers and nurii is painfully slow, I did see some stems in the back right what were they?

Also it is hard to get good photos and even leaves angled the wrong way can reflect light or plants like Riccia that are so bright green but the black may make it harder to meter a FTS but show off a single plant better.


----------



## chad320

Burritos? :hihi:

Yeah, slow growers is the plan. Less attention while im distracted by the stem tanks. I love the slow growers the best. I forgot what the stems were. I got them from CT a long time ago and they have just started to take off. Maybe I can get a decent pic up and see if he chimes in. Or anyone for that matter 

My skillz are lacking in the photography department. I use the "poke and hope" method


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> You know what really baffles me is, what the difference between a sinker and a floater


Do you really want me to answer that? Lol.:hihi:


----------



## chad320

OK, so here is a couple NOids for you. 1st is a stem plant CT sent me. I have lost its name. 
Second, is a crypt (good luck  ). I bought it as a "Wild collected keei" but after it grew a bit I thought it looked more like a striolata than anything else that ive seen. Now I call it Crypt whatisit...


----------



## Bahugo

Najas Roraima is that it?


----------



## chad320

Yep, it looks an awful lot like it. I do remember its a najas but that doesnt help much now  I hope some IDs it (CT) for good.

as for the crypt, its just sic looking. I got this plant as a tiny plantlet and grew it out and now it has a runner off to the left of it. It has started putting out some awesome looking leaves. I am pretty sure its striolata but this ones crazy awesome looking.

Loading pics now.....


----------



## zachary908

Chad, I'm pretty positive that is indeed Najas Roraima. 

As for the crypt.. it's called _Sendmetozach sp 'asap'_ :hihi:


----------



## looking4roselines

Hey Chad,

Your crypt "whatisit" is likely to be a c nurii from "Rompin". I am 99% positive. It looks exactly like mine. I'll post a pic in a bit.

Grow it in stronger lighting. It will have red/orange to dark maroon colors on the entire leaf, which will eventually fade to dark brown (or green if you have lower light). It is one of the nicest nurii I have seen. This nurii puts the rest of the played out nurii to shame.


----------



## looking4roselines

This plant is grown under 2 150W MH


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Yup _Najas_ sp. 'Roraima'! I thought I got rid of all mine but then I found a tiny piece growing back last week...

Beautiful crypts BTW!


----------



## chad320

looking4roselines said:


> Hey Chad,
> 
> Your crypt "whatisit" is likely to be a c nurii from "Rompin". I am 99% positive. It looks exactly like mine. I'll post a pic in a bit.
> 
> Grow it in stronger lighting. It will have bright orange to dark maroon colors on the entire leaf, which will eventually fade to dark brown (or green if you have lower light). It is one of the nicest nurii I have seen. This nurii puts the rest of the played out nurii to shame.


Its in good lighting. It not high light but it a good strong medium lighting. The stems look good under it and the crypts grow pretty fast considering how fast they grow  I certainly hope its a "Romin" beccause a few of them were vague. I also got crypt 'flamingo' with this and its down from 20 nodes to one strong one hanging on emergent  Thanks for the info, Ill try it out. I like this one alot!

Pics reloading...


----------



## chad320

SAWEET!!!! I just got ninja'd by both IDs!!! :hihi: Thanks!!!


----------



## chad320

Heres some top shots of the 20g and a FTS...


----------



## looking4roselines

The top views look good


----------



## chad320

looking4roselines said:


> The top views look good


Thanks bro, sad to say but this will end up being a stray plant dump tank in a few weeks until I get these other two together. Hopefully it turns out good  Two down and two to go, waiting on keeis


----------



## Bahugo

Are those the stems from me? it looks like they are doing good for you !


----------



## chad320

zachary908 said:


> Chad, I'm pretty positive that is indeed Najas Roraima.
> 
> As for the crypt.. it's called _Sendmetozach sp 'asap'_ :hihi:


Haha, give a brother a chance to grow it out a bit  I renamed it 'keepinit till youre 22'



Cardinal Tetra said:


> Yup _Najas_ sp. 'Roraima'! I thought I got rid of all mine but then I found a tiny piece growing back last week...
> 
> Beautiful crypts BTW!


Thanks to Xue on the crypts! Most of my besties seem to be from him

Thanks for the ID. I lost it in my book somewhere and it was actually easier to ask rather than look through that mess


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Are those the stems from me? it looks like they are doing good for you !


YEP!!! About 1/2 of them are from you! Thanks  They are doing good so far. Just wait till transfer time :O


----------



## Bahugo

Is that the rotala wallichii in the back left corner? I feel like ever since I took it out the time I rescaped and sent some off too you mine has been really blah glad it is doing good for you (if that is what it is growing back there)!


----------



## chad320

Picture pages, picture pages.....isnt this thread about a 65g tank named October Rain? Shes still there  Slow growers 

I am about to break this tank down and thought it would be nice to offer this up to you all first. Im looking to gety rid of this bunch of Java 'Trident'. If you want it LMK, I would like to lose it in the next month.


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Is that the rotala wallichii in the back left corner? I feel like ever since I took it out the time I rescaped and sent some off too you mine has been really blah glad it is doing good for you (if that is what it is growing back there)!


The wallichi is doing good but it not in the back left. Its actually shaded until I move some of these crypts around and get more room for the stems the air out


----------



## Bahugo

You are taking down your 65g???? what???


----------



## chad320

No, those are pics from one of the 29gs. I got plenty of fern in the 65g so I wont need this for the winter


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow. That 20 gallon looks great.roud:

The Java Fern trident, is that the one where the end looks like a fork so to speak? It almost looks like needle leaf Java Fern. What ever it is I don't have it yet. I would be glad to take some off your hands. Lemme know a price.:biggrin:

On further inspection, that is not the windelov I thought it was. I WANT SOME!!:icon_eek::biggrin:


----------



## zachary908

Everything is looking good, bro! Thanks again for the sweet buce!


----------



## speedie408

How much you want for that trident Chad?


----------



## chad320

Nick, Id love to trade you a crypt or something  Id go extra chep on a trade. With the two clumps combined its alot of fern and probably worth $40-$50.

Zach, thanks bro and you are very welcome. Good luck growing it 

Cable, I got plenty, how much are you lookin for?


On a further note, my supplies and plants came in to tear this baby down this weekend and start the new keei scape. I am so excited about it im nervous


----------



## Bahugo

Sweet!  Don't we get like package pics? Those are always fun because they are a tease lol


----------



## chad320

The new keeis...


----------



## looking4roselines

Those suckers are sizable right?
I can't wait to see what kind of scape you will come up with them


----------



## 150EH

That looks nice, I've heard folks talking about them but this is the first photo I've seen, the underside is kinda typical Crypt but the top side is very cool and different.

The Trident is cool too, I've never really kept any Java Ferns but that is pretty cool, after I googled a couple links brought me to the GuitarFish blog and it appears a couple og GWAPA members brought it over from a trip to Europe, I've seen it before but never took notice of it

blog link guitarfish


----------



## chad320

looking4roselines said:


> Those suckers are sizable right?
> I can't wait to see what kind of scape you will come up with them


Yes, I was surprised at how big they were. They are going to be perfect for this tank. I have some ideas for it but ill basically be shooting from the hip  Unfortunately, im packing to head out of town again this weekend so the first pics probably wont pop up until late late Sunday night (if im not too tired to get started) or sometime Monday. Thanks again for the fantastic plants!!!



150EH said:


> That looks nice, I've heard folks talking about them but this is the first photo I've seen, the underside is kinda typical Crypt but the top side is very cool and different.


Yeah, thats why these are getting their own scape. I got a few and love them so I got a few more to fill a 29g  They are much better in person. The colors in the pic arent as vivid as they are in person.


----------



## 2in10

Great looking shots, love the leaves on the last plant.


----------



## 10gallonplanted

The leaf looks like my crypts right when they are about to die and be eaten by shrimp. Does anyone elses shrimp like to eat dying crypt leaves? Cause they won't touch other dead leaves, besides tree ones.


----------



## chad320

2in10 said:


> Great looking shots, love the leaves on the last plant.


Thanks. I wish I was good a photography, these would be better 



10gallonplanted said:


> The leaf looks like my crypts right when they are about to die and be eaten by shrimp. Does anyone elses shrimp like to eat dying crypt leaves? Cause they won't touch other dead leaves, besides tree ones.


My shrimp do eat them. I guess I never really considered that they dont eat other leaves, nice to know. Now ill have to look.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Cable, I got plenty, how much are you lookin for?


Maybe just one or 2 small rhizomes. Not a whole bunch. But if you wanna get rid of a whole bunch, I may not be able to say no.:icon_wink

Gimme a price for that, the rose moss, and a couple small pieces of DW. Just got another 10 gallon today that I am gonna use for moss and ferns.


----------



## chad320

Ill send you a PM...


----------



## Bahugo

10gallonplanted said:


> The leaf looks like my crypts right when they are about to die and be eaten by shrimp. Does anyone elses shrimp like to eat dying crypt leaves? Cause they won't touch other dead leaves, besides tree ones.


My shrimp love any dead leaf floating around, they devour them. 



chad320 said:


> Ill send you a PM...


Send me one too, I just want you too say hi too me I don't need any plants right now. 

LOL I kid I kid 

How's the rescape going? do you have everything planned out already?


----------



## chad320

I wont get to the scape until Monday. As far as planning, I have some wood, plants, and substrate. Ill fly by the seat of my pants as far as putting it all together


----------



## Bahugo

Whatcha using for substrate ? Can't wait too see how it turns out


----------



## chad320

I bought some of the "new" ada AS powder in black. I have used Malaya for some of the others so hopefully this keeps the tanks from looking the same. One will be a Crypt tank and the other will be another crypt/stem tank much like the one I already have, just different plants.


----------



## Bahugo

Very cool! Waiting too see how it turns out chad


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Watch out for flowers from those C. nurii! One of my mother plants randomly sent up a spathe. It has grown about 8 inches this past week and it looks like it might make it to the surface! *fingers crossed


----------



## 150EH

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Watch out for flowers from those C. nurii! One of my mother plants randomly sent up a spathe. It has grown about 8 inches this past week and it looks like it might make it to the surface! *fingers crossed


Really submerged, I thought they only did that on emerged growth, that's to cool.


----------



## chad320

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Watch out for flowers from those C. nurii! One of my mother plants randomly sent up a spathe. It has grown about 8 inches this past week and it looks like it might make it to the surface! *fingers crossed


Saweet!!! I could only hope mine will do the same eventually  Post us up a picture of it!



150EH said:


> Really submerged, I thought they only did that on emerged growth, that's to cool.


Ive actually had two do it submerged, a usteriana, and a striolata. Unfortunately it was too much for my striolata and it melted right after and died 

Hmmm....tried to upload a few pics and it doesnt work anymore. Anyone else having this trouble? I Did it the same as I have since I got on here. I wonder if it something to do with the upgrade? Is TPT still hosting pics?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Saweet!!! I could only hope mine will do the same eventually  Post us up a picture of it!
> 
> Ive actually had two do it submerged, a usteriana, and a striolata. Unfortunately it was too much for my striolata and it melted right after and died
> 
> Hmmm....tried to upload a few pics and it doesnt work anymore. Anyone else having this trouble? I Did it the same as I have since I got on here. I wonder if it something to do with the upgrade? Is TPT still hosting pics?


I haven't tried uploading any pics, but I know there is a limit too how much you can upload are you at that point? Sounds like it is time too get a photobucket account :red_mouth


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Here we go. I managed to swipe my roommate's camera :hihi:

It's so close to making it! I'm sure it's draining the plant of energy because a leaf that was starting to unfold completely stopped since the spathe started growing. It's grown so fast!


----------



## green_valley

Very nice color Chad. How long have you had this?


----------



## chad320

Nice spathe CT! Congrats! Has it opened at the top yet? It looks like its heading for open air. I wonder how long they can get and if itll clear the top of the water?



green_valley said:


> Very nice color Chad. How long have you had this?


If you are referring to the last pic of the spathe, it belongs to CardinalTetra. Very nice indeed!! If you are referring to the crypt leaf pics, I just got these beauties in the other day for a new tank.

Bad timing on the picture thing. I may have to move to PB now  I am going to have a bunch of pics if it takes a week or better to get back up. I already got two of three tanks tore down and back up. Havent started the Keei tank yet though.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

It has yet to open. I think it's waiting to reach the surface (hopefully). It's literally within an inch of the surface now! I might just lower the water a little bit if it doesn't break through within the next couple days.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Bad timing on the picture thing. I may have to move to PB now  I am going to have a bunch of pics if it takes a week or better to get back up. I already got two of three tanks tore down and back up. Havent started the Keei tank yet though.


You are such a tease, www.photobucket.com Click sign up now, you don't even have too re-size your pictures they will do it automatically :tongue:

Keep an eye out for my new scape later tonight, I'm actually really excited about the new layout. By the way the plants seem too be liking the new substrate before I had too tear it down, I had alot of growth already in the plants especially ones that got missed when I hacked everything and everything had healthy root growth


----------



## chad320

Yeah, ill have some time tomorrow to set up the account. So you already like the new substrate huh? I felt so bad for you with your tank mishap. Easy mistake to make!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Yeah, ill have some time tomorrow to set up the account. So you already like the new substrate huh? I felt so bad for you with your tank mishap. Easy mistake to make!


Yeah, I'm still pretty bummed by it, but if I think about it it's only going to make me bummed. I figure that any loose peat will float up, everything else will get covered once plants grow in. I do like the new substrate though. By the way I commented on your wtb thread if you wanted to hold off on the P. erectus


----------



## chad320

Ok, so im a dum dum. I got my PB account set up and pics uploaded. How do I get them from there to here? Please explain it like you are talking to a 5 year old. Did I mention im a dum dum? :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

copy the "direct link" from PB and paste into "insert image" here


----------



## Bahugo

View your album and hover over the picture there will be a few things that come up the bottom box says "IMG Code" copy and past that it will have the


----------



## chad320

like this?


----------



## chad320

Again...









Allright, not working  Where are you pasting it to? Do you click "go advanced" ? I am clicking the little image button on here that looks like a postcard.


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> View your album and hover over the picture there will be a few things that come up the bottom box says "IMG Code" copy and past that it will have the [/img[ box included all you have too do is paste that[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> well arent you all fancy and advanced. lol
> 
> 
> chad i didnt see a pic


----------



## nonconductive

chad the little post card is for using the direct link.


----------



## chad320

In Richs "hovercraft" mode...


----------



## nonconductive

chad hover over the pic, copy the one that says "direct link" then paste it into the postcard here


----------



## chad320

This is why I canned PB in this first place /http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa364/chad320/182.jpg


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive

take out the image tags and just copy the rest into the post card


btw those are friggen yellow!!


----------



## chad320

Ok, again......./http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa364/chad320/177.jpg


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## chad320

Pissing me off.... .....


----------



## nonconductive

i think you used the link instead of insert image


----------



## chad320

Is the image supposed to show on here in the quick reply box after you use the postcard? Its popping up the link but I never see the picture on here?


----------



## chad320




----------



## nonconductive

chad... highlight and copy the "direct link"

click "insert image"

paste direct link. (make sure there is only one http)


----------



## nonconductive

you wont see it in the quick reply, only in the normal reply


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> like this?


Hover over your image while in album view and copy and past this link


----------



## chad320

ok...Ima burn this thing down here shortly  I think I got it...


----------



## nonconductive

wooohooo!



"manufactured for you"


----------



## chad320

Some shots from last night, taken in between taking shots  The keei rescape got about 1/2 way done last night, those pics are next.










Marislea quarrifolia


----------



## chad320

Photobucket, im sorry I said all those mean things about you. Maybe we can still be friends :hihi: I think this is going to work out better once I figure out all the bells and whistles 

Here is the new scape...wait, no its just the AS going in 










Some driftwood added from the tank above it...










Whats left of the upper tank 










Holy gianormous messes...


----------



## sewingalot

Bwahahahahaha, I was enjoying that banter about photobucket. Glad you figured it out and kissed and made up with PB. :tongue: Nice photos, by the way. You are making me miss owning MQ. One of my favorite 'not so boring' plants.


----------



## orchidman

OOooohhh changed


----------



## cableguy69846

At least you made up with PB. It is still being mean to me.:angryfire

Nice pics man.:thumbsup:


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys. Plant nerd:yes, computer nerd:no :hihi: The MQ is exactly the same looking as MM only MM is about 1/2 the leaf size. MQ is good for bigger tanks and MM is good for both but a PITA to get to grow in to look good in a big one  I am busy today moving plants and critters so ill get up alot more pics tonight when it winds down a bit.


----------



## nonconductive

MQ seems to spread alot faster for me.


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> MQ seems to spread alot faster for me.


I have found this to be true. Maybe its just because its slightly bigger, it makes it seem like it covering more ground?


----------



## sewingalot

It grows a lot faster for me as well than MM, but I like minuta better. But now I am wanting some MQ again. Thanks a lot for flaring up the ol' collectoritis. Oh, did I tell you the moss thread is growing again without the SAE around? 

Glad you figured out the photobucket!


----------



## nonconductive

sara i can send you a little bit with your cd's and sag if you want?


you're probably right chad....


----------



## sewingalot

I won't turn down plants.....well sometimes I do but sure, if you feel like it.  Chad, how does your roomate feel about all the tanks?


----------



## chad320

Well Sara, I just moved our yellows and there was 51 in there so PM me your addy again and ill send you some over along with some MQ. How many shrimps do you want?

Funny you should mention the GF. She is OCD about cleaning and would totally freak out if she saw all the dirty towels and bits of substrate on the floor right now


----------



## TactusMortus

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=37136&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1320380427

What is the crypt in front center on this image Chad?


----------



## chad320

Perfect time to ask that question! I pervious images are from a tank getting set up for these guys. They are keei 'Bau'. I am also adding keei 'Jambusan' to this tank too. I should have more progress pictures up tonight. The tank will still be cloudy but youll get a good adea of what im shooting for with this new scape.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Just a note. The C. nurii spathe has just poke its tip out of the water so it's possible for them to travel a foot to the surface! It is still closed atm.


----------



## chad320

Heres a few more pics from today...

"selectively bred" MTS for the nurii scape









Look whos back!!! Fuzz on my driftwood in the new 10g scape. It still needs some work...









Nano driftwood I have thats getting shipped out with some rose moss soon 



















The top tank getting filled










What the keei scape looks like tonight. Im still going to add a MQ carpet and some more balansae to the back, along with some valisneria 'nana'


----------



## chad320

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Just a note. The C. nurii spathe has just poke its tip out of the water so it's possible for them to travel a foot to the surface! It is still closed atm.


Dude, when it opens get us a picture. Thats cool that it got up that far!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Heres a few more pics from today...
> 
> "selectively bred" MTS for the nurii scape
> 
> Look whos back!!! Fuzz on my driftwood in the new 10g scape. It still needs some work...
> 
> Nano driftwood I have thats getting shipped out with some rose moss soon
> 
> The top tank getting filled
> 
> What the keei scape looks like tonight. Im still going to add a MQ carpet and some more balansae to the back, along with some valisneria 'nana'


Looks good. Can't wait to see it all come together.

How fast do the MTS breed? I don't know if the ones I have are those or something different.

What is that white fuzz, and does it go away?

Would some of that DW happen to be coming my way?:icon_eek: That stuff looks awesome.

I am really liking that scape too.


----------



## chad320

These MTS have been in that tank for a year. They are the babies off of two mothers that were exceptionally cool. I aslo have some white ones in another tank that ive been working for about a year.

The white fuzz is typical fuzz that grows on driftwood in new tanks. Itll go away on its own in about a month. I just hope it doesnt smother my litte algaes growing on it 

Yep, those pics were for you. Wanna cirle the ones you want and ill see if I can round up a box for them?

Thanks for the compliments on the scape. I cant wait until its finished being planted


----------



## TactusMortus

So I take it it's a bad time to ask you what it would take to pry one of those keei off of you then? Hah


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Wow very nice and clean! Are you going to put any fish into those tank? There's plenty of swimming space for schoolers and such 

BTW what variety of C. keei did you get from Xue?


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> These MTS have been in that tank for a year. They are the babies off of two mothers that were exceptionally cool. I aslo have some white ones in another tank that ive been working for about a year.
> 
> The white fuzz is typical fuzz that grows on driftwood in new tanks. Itll go away on its own in about a month. I just hope it doesnt smother my litte algaes growing on it
> 
> Yep, those pics were for you. Wanna cirle the ones you want and ill see if I can round up a box for them?
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the scape. I cant wait until its finished being planted


I am going to have to get a picture of the ones I have to see if they are MTS.

Good to know on the fuzz. I hate it. It is gross.

I like the branchy ones. There are 3 along the bottom row that are cool. I don't know how to circle the ones in the picture. Sorry. But they are going to have to fit in a 10 gallon, and maybe a 20 high in the future, so nothing huge. And I don't need a whole lot at the moment. Maybe half a dozen or less. I am pretty sure I will get a hold of you again for more in the future though.:icon_wink

That scape is awesome. That is what I am going to be going for in the new 10 gallon. Not many substrate plants though. Maybe a couple of crypts, but mainly moss on slate and drift wood.


----------



## looking4roselines

I thought you were skeptical about your hard water. lol 





TactusMortus said:


> So I take it it's a bad time to ask you what it would take to pry one of those keei off of you then? Hah


----------



## TactusMortus

looking4roselines said:


> I thought you were skeptical about your hard water. lol


I was until I see people growing these with no problem in hard water. Do you still have some available? Sorry for hijacking your thread here Chad.


----------



## Bahugo

Your Keei scape is beastly Chad! Loving it!


----------



## chad320

TactusMortus said:


> I was until I see people growing these with no problem in hard water. Do you still have some available? Sorry for hijacking your thread here Chad.


Yeah, my water is mildly hard. I top up with RO/DI but WCs are straight tap. About 4-6 Kh and GKh. Medium high light and tons of Co2. PPS-Pro ferts, mildly altered, lol 



Bahugo said:


> Your Keei scape is beastly Chad! Loving it!


Thanks. I hope its better with the other 1/2 of the plants. Ive been tearing these two down and working hard *drinking* so im not going to toss in the carpet until tomorrow :hihi:


----------



## TactusMortus

chad320 said:


> Yeah, my water is mildly hard. I top up with RO/DI but WCs are straight tap. About 4-6 Kh and GKh. Medium high light and tons of Co2. PPS-Pro ferts, mildly altered, lol
> 
> Thanks. I hope its better with the other 1/2 of the plants. Ive been tearing these two down and working hard *drinking* so im not going to toss in the carpet until tomorrow :hihi:


What are PPS-Pro ferts?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Yeah, my water is mildly hard. I top up with RO/DI but WCs are straight tap. About 4-6 Kh and GKh. Medium high light and tons of Co2. PPS-Pro ferts, mildly altered, lol
> 
> Thanks. I hope its better with the other 1/2 of the plants. Ive been tearing these two down and working hard *drinking* so im not going to toss in the carpet until tomorrow :hihi:


Yeah the glosso is waiting till tomorrow for me too hah I hate planting carpet plants, it's so tedious. 

I just got some pics up! It's a mess though right now I need too brush off my moss but I mind as well wait until the glosso is in


----------



## cableguy69846

I figured it out.:icon_cool MS Paint. Duh. Why didn't I think of that sooner.










Thanks man.


----------



## chad320

TactusMortus said:


> What are PPS-Pro ferts?


Here is the best link to it. I add a few things to update it like MgSo4 and Millers Microplex... http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/home/pps-pro



Bahugo said:


> Yeah the glosso is waiting till tomorrow for me too hah I hate planting carpet plants, it's so tedious.
> 
> I just got some pics up! It's a mess though right now I need too brush off my moss but I mind as well wait until the glosso is in


 Mine is dusty too. Manually doing it is better but im soooo lazy right now  You are right, might as well wait for the carpet to go in for me too :hihi:

Cable, I got you bro  It would have taken me days to get that stuff circled. Did you read about my PB account today? Totally nerdy :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Here is the best link to it. I add a few things to update it like MgSo4 and Millers Microplex... http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/home/pps-pro
> 
> Mine is dusty too. Manually doing it is better but im soooo lazy right now  You are right, might as well wait for the carpet to go in for me too :hihi:
> 
> Cable, I got you bro  It would have taken me days to get that stuff circled. Did you read about my PB account today? Totally nerdy :hihi:


Thanks man.:icon_smil

I did read about that. The funny thing, right after I read it, it started acting funny for me.:hihi: Glad you got it all figured out though. It is really easy once you get into a groove.:biggrin:


----------



## chad320

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks man.:icon_smil
> 
> I did read about that. The funny thing, right after I read it, it started acting funny for me.:hihi: Glad you got it all figured out though. It is really easy once you get into a groove.:biggrin:


Yeah, I got it now. Im such a bad learner, I get frustrated fast in my old age, non-computer nerdy wats :hihi:

Bad news...I got all the way down to the bottom of the breakdown and never did find ANY of the three Starlight plecos that I got from bSmith. Dang! Those guys were awesome! and I just figured they were hiding all the time. I just saw one a week ago  I wonder what happened???


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Yeah, I got it now. Im such a bad learner, I get frustrated fast in my old age, non-computer nerdy wats :hihi:
> 
> Bad news...I got all the way down to the bottom of the breakdown and never did find ANY of the three Starlight plecos that I got from bSmith. Dang! Those guys were awesome! and I just figured they were hiding all the time. I just saw one a week ago  I wonder what happened???


I am quickly becoming a computer nerd being on here.:hihi:

Sorry to hear about the plecos man.:icon_sad:


----------



## cableguy69846

P.S. I answered the question you had in my thread.:biggrin:


----------



## bsmith

What?!????!?

Not really bud. I am not sure what happened there but they were in good shape when you saw them right? I know that since they were babies they are more fragile than adults but still your tank I thought had good params for them. 

What are the params and temp you keep it again? 

Also I do have about 4 or so left from the batch you got yours from that ate now getting a pretty good size if your interested. Also had another spawn about two weeks ago and have quite a few babies running around that will be ready to go in a month or so.


----------



## chad320

Brandon, they were in good params. I kept my yellow shrimp in here and it stays about 73*. IDK if theyll pop up because I mved everything in the tank or what. I would think ida seen at least one of them. They were tiny but im pretty confident that they had what they needed unless it got too chilly moving the tanks around w/o the heater but there would have been something at least. Ill let you know. I was really looking forward to these guys being big and awesome


----------



## bsmith

Yeah they are at 84 here. Maybe it got a bit too cold for their little bodies. I had adults at that temp but they were full grown and I'm sure more resilient when it comes to more chilly temps.


----------



## chad320

Gah, im so bummed about this  Oh well I guess when thes tank level out again ill try again. I am going to semi rescape the 65 in the next few months so we'll see....


----------



## Bahugo

*cough* 

We need some pics !


----------



## chad320

Ill get some pics up tomorrow. My camera batteries died and those were the ones from my flashlight so I will get more today. I have to work a graveyard shift tonight so I wont be able to get some up until tomorrow night. There has been plenty of progress so there will be plenty of pictures im sure


----------



## SkyGrl

cough cough! 

Amy


----------



## zachary908

SkyGrl said:


> cough cough!
> 
> Amy


Holy cow!

What's up, lurker girl? :biggrin:


----------



## SkyGrl

LOL whats up Zach. yes ive been lurking. i did a trim and replant in my tank last night and i found one of my scarlets sick  hes in quar right now but i dont think he will make it. all the other ones are doing great so *shrug* who knows. no pics tho. camera is at a colleges for work pictures. i want it back!


Amy


----------



## zachary908

SkyGrl said:


> LOL whats up Zach. yes ive been lurking. i did a trim and replant in my tank last night and i found one of my scarlets sick  hes in quar right now but i dont think he will make it. all the other ones are doing great so *shrug* who knows. no pics tho. camera is at a colleges for work pictures. i want it back!
> 
> 
> Amy


Aww, poor guy.  I hope he gets to feeling better. Glad the others are doing well! Aww, phooey. Let me know when you post some up!


----------



## chad320

Lurksalot!!! HI!!! 

Here are some shots from tonight, I didnt take any of the other tanks yet because, well, this was fun and enough picsw. Ill add tanks tomorrow 

29g FTS










Ludwigia 










Nessea golden...this plant has died on me twice so far. Hopefully these live 










polygoanum










D. diandra










Buce 'shine blue'


----------



## sublimescorpio

Awesome color in this tank!..I cannot wait to see my plant babies


----------



## Bahugo

Love the growth! Your shrimp are sexy, as is your buce! Looking forward too seeing the other tanks. You need anymore D.Diandra? Mine is growing like a weed.. I got a few quick pics up by the way.


----------



## zachary908

Nice pics, Chad! Looks great! Loving that shine blue! I want one!

The Sintang you sent me is doing great. The leaf that was unfolding when I got it has unfolded completely, and it's already sending out a new one!


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys! Or guy and gal  Im good on the DD for now Rich. I could use more ammania gracillis(Sp.?), but itll be just as easy to grow it out. I got some other things converting and growing out so it might as well join the bunch(stupid 'pun' joke). I got melted crypts from new plantings everywhere and a giant mess in my livingroom that will get finished in the next few beers/evenings :hihi:


----------



## chad320

zachary908 said:


> Nice pics, Chad! Looks great! Loving that shine blue! I want one!
> 
> The Sintang you sent me is doing great. The leaf that was unfolding when I got it has unfolded completely, and it's already sending out a new one!


Excellent news Zach! I am glad it grows for you too! Its a fast plant for a "slow grower"


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Excellent news Zach! I am glad it grows for you too! Its a fast plant for a "slow grower"


Yeah, I'm actually quite impressed with it's growth rate. I expected it to be like a rock by the way everyone talks about them.


----------



## Bahugo

Chad, weird but serious question, do you know anybody who works on the railroads out there in ottawa?


----------



## chad320

I got a friend who does RR work but im not sure if hes out of Ottawa or not. Its only 15 min. from here.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

You're returning to the dark side with all those stems!

I can't wait to see how those species specific crypt tanks mature.

Did you ever find C. uenoi?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I got a friend who does RR work but im not sure if hes out of Ottawa or not. Its only 15 min. from here.


How does he like it? I have been considering applying too the Ottawa spot even though its an hour and a half away... I can't find crap out here.


----------



## SkyGrl

buce blue is impressive! loving the dark red ludwigia too! looking good all around! those crypts take off and this will be epic! 

Amy


----------



## orchidman

looks great!


----------



## chad320

Cardinal Tetra said:


> You're returning to the dark side with all those stems!
> 
> I can't wait to see how those species specific crypt tanks mature.
> 
> Did you ever find C. uenoi?


I am just using the dark side like a tool  I got them you play with while the crypt tanks mature. I am having a rough time with BBA in the nurii tank. I kill it with excel, and the excel warps all the nurii leaves. By the time the crypts bounce back, so does the BBA :icon_mad:. The carpet and mosses are looking good but its not much of a crypt scape until I can beat this algae.

As for the keei scape, I just got the MQ carpet in and havent even started the algae battle 

I found it but I didnt buy one. Yet :icon_wink



Bahugo said:


> How does he like it? I have been considering applying too the Ottawa spot even though its an hour and a half away... I can't find crap out here.


Hes been doing it for about 10 years. Hes gone from home ALOT.


Thanks Amy and Bob!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

stems look great chad.

it took me a few bunches/tries to get that golden nesea to grow, so dont feel bad.


----------



## chad320

Was there any tricks you learned or was it just hard to convert it to submergent? I got it to convert the second time but when it was only 3 inches tall I moved it and it died....again. I am not touching these until they are too big.


----------



## nonconductive

i think converting it is most of the battle. once mine was converted it grew well but would get twisted, stunted leaves if i didnt keep up on remineralizing my r/o water. but like you, i tried to transplant and it melted down to nothing.


----------



## chad320

Thanks D. I suspected the same. I dont think this thing likes the submerget life well at all. I guess if I feel the need to move it, ill switch it back to emergent first


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Hes been doing it for about 10 years. Hes gone from home ALOT.


That's the one thing that's stopped me from doing it, I know my cousin started working for the railroad (He moved so I rarely see him) but his dad says the pay is great for him but he hates the hours because he is always on call..


----------



## chad320

Here is the new keei scape from last night. I just got the MQ carpet in last night so its just getting going.










The centerpiece plants close up










Anyone like coffee...and chocolate? I make these dark roast dark chocolate bars to wake me up for work(im skinny like that). They are just chocolate bars with whole coffee beans in them. Zoom zoom :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Tank looks super nice! 

Blah, I hate coffee and dark chocolate lol


----------



## chad320

Thanks Rich. Some things you cant really tell from the picture are: Crypt balansae in each back corner. Valisneria 'nana' in the back behind the centerpiece. All of the foreground crypts are keei. The MQ floating in the upper right corner is now a nice carpet around all of the mid and fore ground.


----------



## orchidman

thought they were black beans! ahhahahaha


that looks delish!


----------



## cableguy69846

Looks good Chad.:biggrin:


----------



## chad320

Here are shots of the 65g tonight. Notice the left 1/2 of the MQ carpet is gone. Its getting taken out for another scape and will eventually be replaced with a ton of MM once I switch out the substrate after x-mas.

Here are the 11 month progression shots



















A corner view...










and a mangled mess of anubias nana petite, anubias coffeefolia, and Taiwan moss...


----------



## Bahugo

Sweet tank Chad! That's a whole ton of anubias I love it!


----------



## zachary908

Everything looks great, Chad! I want some of those coffee chocolate bars!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice man.:icon_smil


----------



## chad320

Thanks Rich! I am going to break this thing down for the 1st of the year. I am keeping the driftwoood as is, the two giant crinums, and 3-4 larger crypts. I am going to replace the substrate and grow MM throughout the bottom. I decided a different substrate would work better for the MM as opposed to the crypt substrate that in here. So the tank will bacically be the same. The driftwood is mounted to a big piece of acrylic so I have to take the whole tank down to get the crypts moved  because they grew under and around the plate. I think of it as an annual tweak and it should be even cooler and more balanced this time around....hopefully


----------



## chad320

zachary908 said:


> Everything looks great, Chad! I want some of those coffee chocolate bars!!!


Next time we trade plants ill send you some 



cableguy69846 said:


> Nice man.:icon_smil


Thanks


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Thanks Rich! I am going to break this thing down for the 1st of the year. I am keeping the driftwoood as is, the two giant crinums, and 3-4 larger crypts. I am going to replace the substrate and grow MM throughout the bottom. I decided a different substrate would work better for the MM as opposed to the crypt substrate that in here. So the tank will bacically be the same. The driftwood is mounted to a big piece of acrylic so I have to take the whole tank down to get the crypts moved  because they grew under and around the plate. I think of it as an annual tweak and it should be even cooler and more balanced this time around....hopefully


Do Akadama substrate! ! DO IT! you know you want too


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Do Akadama substrate! ! DO IT! you know you want too


I do want to try it but I have already got 3 brand new bags of ADA new AS waiting for this tank. No sense in letting them go to waste


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Do Akadama substrate! ! DO IT! you know you want too


No problem.:icon_smil

Check out my journal. Your request has been fulfilled.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> No problem.:icon_smil
> 
> Check out my journal. Your request has been fulfilled.:hihi:


I think you might have quoted the wrong one lol


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> I do want to try it but I have already got 3 brand new bags of ADA new AS waiting for this tank. No sense in letting them go to waste


Check my journal bro.



Bahugo said:


> I think you might have quoted the wrong one lol


I think you may be right.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Next time we trade plants ill send you some
> 
> Thanks


That would be totally awesome! :hihi: Anything in particular you are interested in that I have? That way I can make sure I save it for you when it's ready.


----------



## 150EH

Oh my god it's more than zoom zoom, it's ZOOM ZOOM. I love roasted coffee beans on chocolate cake (I'm fat like that) but 2 or 3 and your buzz'n, I can't imagine eating that thing you made I'd have to call an ambulance.

What is Akadama substrate?


----------



## chad320

150EH said:


> Oh my god it's more than zoom zoom, it's ZOOM ZOOM. I love roasted coffee beans on chocolate cake (I'm fat like that) but 2 or 3 and your buzz'n, I can't imagine eating that thing you made I'd have to call an ambulance.
> 
> What is Akadama substrate?


Haha, I dont eat the whole thing. :biggrin: Wow! ZOOM ZOOM! I put about 8 beans in ice cube trays to make them for a buck a piece @ work. Tasty, usefull, and quick enough to make  I wouldnt eat more than two :hihi: They are about 1/3 of a Hershey bar by the time they are done. roud: Mmm....

Follow Richs thread to see where Akadama goes...:icon_wink


----------



## orchidman

haha i thought you ate the whole thing at once!


----------



## chad320

and here are the 5gs in a row...










Snowpearls...










Crypt KR01...


----------



## cableguy69846

Those are awesome. What are the specs on them?

Diggin those shrimp.


----------



## nonconductive

5 gallons look great chad! are they on your kitchen counter?


----------



## chad320

cableguy69846 said:


> Those are awesome. What are the specs on them?
> 
> Diggin those shrimp.


The specs? Umm....lol, they are 5g tanks :hihi: They dont have any Co2 and very few ferts. Just Aquasoil and some easy growing plants. Stock filters and I upgraded the light from a incandescent to a CFL.

The shrimp are really taking off. I saw 3 berried mamas in there last night :biggrin:



nonconductive said:


> 5 gallons look great chad! are they on your kitchen counter?


Thanks! Yes, these are my morning coffee tanks that I play with before I go to work. Yes, I am nerdy enough to mess with tanks before work :help:


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> The specs? Umm....lol, they are 5g tanks :hihi: They dont have any Co2 and very few ferts. Just Aquasoil and some easy growing plants. Stock filters and I upgraded the light from a incandescent to a CFL.
> 
> The shrimp are really taking off. I saw 3 berried mamas in there last night :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks! Yes, these are my morning coffee tanks that I play with before I go to work. Yes, I am nerdy enough to mess with tanks before work :help:


I like the tanks. Nice and simple and in a good location. The scape seems to flow through all three of them as well instead of being 3 scapes.

Are you going to be selling those shrimp soon? If so, count me in.:biggrin:


----------



## chad320

cableguy69846 said:


> I like the tanks. Nice and simple and in a good location. The scape seems to flow through all three of them as well instead of being 3 scapes.
> 
> Are you going to be selling those shrimp soon? If so, count me in.:biggrin:


Yeah, the MM curves through all three to tie the tanks together. I just got planted a few weeks ago so it needs some time to fill in a bit. The one on the right just got done last night. They should do good this winter.

You are the first and only on the list for the snowpearls  If they keep going like they are they should be ready by the first of the year. I have styros and 3 day heat packs too so I can ship in the winter.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Yeah, the MM curves through all three to tie the tanks together. I just got planted a few weeks ago so it needs some time to fill in a bit. The one on the right just got done last night. They should do good this winter.
> 
> You are the first and only on the list for the snowpearls  If they keep going like they are they should be ready by the first of the year. I have styros and 3 day heat packs too so I can ship in the winter.


Nice on the tanks. I wanted to do another 2.5 gallon to go with the one I have but with some rocks instead of DW. But not sure right now. May need to wait till the spring on it.

That would be awesome on the snowpearls. Those are really nice shrimp. How much culling is involved at this point? Or do they breed pretty true?


----------



## chad320

Yes, they are breeding true still. I havent culled anyone from this batch yet. They all look pretty good and exactly the same so far


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Yes, they are breeding true still. I havent culled anyone from this batch yet. They all look pretty good and exactly the same so far


Nice.


----------



## chad320

Here are more pics of the 5gs, the nurii/moss scape, and some shrimp shots(eww..sounds like a bad drink):hihi:

The snowpearls feeding










Here is the Green gecko










Notocypthus










Mini rose moss










A berried Tangerine Tiger










Fanning her eggs...


----------



## zachary908

Nice pics, Chad!

Is that bucephalandra 'Shine blue' ? I want! :drool:


----------



## chad320

Haha, meeeee toooo  This stuff would make a cool rock scape for sure. Weird that you should comment on the background


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Haha, meeeee toooo  This stuff would make a cool rock scape for sure. Weird that you should comment on the background


The tangerine tiger is super sexy too. roud: Congrats on the berried.

Will you ever have any of that buce for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## chad320

zachary908 said:


> The tangerine tiger is super sexy too. roud: Congrats on the berried.
> 
> Will you ever have any of that buce for sale? :biggrin:


Thanks on the girl. Its her first batch so im not expecting much :icon_conf

I doubt it. Ibacha has a good thread going on here doing them emergent. I would also like to do a rock scape with them. Unfortunately, I cant afford them so im growing them out. I may have some in the future, but im guessing not soon.


----------



## jkan0228

Nice pics chad! I think my mystery crypt is a green gecko based on your pic.


----------



## Bahugo

I love the shrimp shots chad! You should be churning out buce's psh I thought they were super quick growing?! (sarcasm) It is a really sexy plant though


----------



## chad320

jkan0228 said:


> Nice pics chad! I think my mystery crypt is a green gecko based on your pic.


I would guess the same  I had some babies off of these two, although the are both slightly different versions of what was sold to me as 'Green Gecko'.


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> I love the shrimp shots chad! You should be churning out buce's psh I thought they were super quick growing?! (sarcasm) It is a really sexy plant though


OMG!!! They are EXPLODING all over. At about the rate of one leaf a month...haha...patience  Im glad you guys like the shrimp shots. I wish I was as good as Nick :hihi: Id have some fish shots on here for sure :icon_cool


----------



## Bahugo

I'm going to have too buy some neo's off you in the future, I just checked the old 20g and had two more dead CRS I guess whatever hit them hadn't completely worked its course..  Not too sure if I am going too go the CRS route with the new tank.


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow. I love those shrimp. They are awesome. That green gecko is amazing as well.

How many different types of shrimp do you have?


----------



## chad320

Here is a disaster of a picture  Since setting up the nurii tank, I have had a boatload of BBA. This tank also has rose mosses and notcyphus, both of which hate Excel. Along with any type of crypt thats exposed to an OD of it.
Here is a shot of spot treating it, much to the eventual demise of the mosses and, more importantly, the crypts. They will bounce back with a good WC, and hpefully, the BBA will be gone


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> I'm going to have too buy some neo's off you in the future, I just checked the old 20g and had two more dead CRS I guess whatever hit them hadn't completely worked its course..  Not too sure if I am going too go the CRS route with the new tank.


There are plenty of easy care shrimp out ther but the CRS are sooooo freakin cool!!!!



cableguy69846 said:


> Wow. I love those shrimp. They are awesome. That green gecko is amazing as well.
> 
> How many different types of shrimp do you have?


Umm... It depends on the day  I keep about 6 tanks of shrimp and switch them out every 6 months or so


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> There are plenty of easy care shrimp out ther but the CRS are sooooo freakin cool!!!!



It sucks because they were doing great for monthssssss then the one day I fed them that stuff and lost the whole population more or less. I think I counted like 4 adults now.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> There are plenty of easy care shrimp out ther but the CRS are sooooo freakin cool!!!!
> 
> Umm... It depends on the day  I keep about 6 tanks of shrimp and switch them out every 6 months or so


Man. How do you keep up with all of them. Lol.


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> It sucks because they were doing great for monthssssss then the one day I fed them that stuff and lost the whole population more or less. I think I counted like 4 adults now.


I feel your pain Rich. I lost ALOT of good shrimp to bad food. I also leared to test foods a little at a time on crappy shrimps 



cableguy69846 said:


> Man. How do you keep up with all of them. Lol.


I dont. I adjust my style to the amount of time that im interested in them. If you arent passionate about what you do, you will never be successful at it :hihi: You gotta like it or youll never take care of it. :wink:


----------



## looking4roselines

How is the keei scape coming along? Any updates on this tank?


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> I dont. I adjust my style to the amount of time that im interested in them. If you arent passionate about what you do, you will never be successful at it :hihi: You gotta like it or youll never take care of it. :wink:


Very true.


----------



## chad320

looking4roselines said:


> How is the keei scape coming along? Any updates on this tank?


Its a work in progress. I got 1/2 of the MM carpet in and the keei are melting like crazy. I hope I dont lose any :icon_sad: that would be alot of nice plants gone. I am sure they will be fine though. I hope


----------



## looking4roselines

What is causing it though? Were you using brand new aqua soil? Either that or they didn't like the change in scenery


----------



## chad320

Yeah, Its brand new AS. Am I in for some bad news? I tested it on some other crypts and they melted but they came back.


----------



## 150EH

Nice looking shrimp and I'll have to say that is some of the most shapely and colorful BBA I've ever seen, man that sucks.


----------



## chad320

Haha, thanks!  Its cool, I think this is the last round of BBA battle and it should be fairly smooth sailing from here on out. Hopefully


----------



## jkan0228

Nice BBA. Love the maroon. Hahaha


----------



## chad320

yeah, its pretty sweet! Who needs expensive red stems when you could have this?


----------



## Bahugo

lol  L. Hybrid is a weed, it will become cheap really quick in my opinion. I started with 1 stem and now I think I have 10 stems with multiple side shoots.


----------



## looking4roselines

You'll be fine. C Keei is pretty hardy. I just had a massive crypt melt (me neglecting to change my water for a long time) in my 90g and c Keei came back strong. Affinis was the only crypt that wasn't phased by the poor water condition. They are one of the hardiest crypt I've ever grown


----------



## chad320

Well that a little more comfort  Affinis kicks out tons of runners. I carpeted a 10g with 5 plants  I also moved a hudoroi that melted and it was a small one. I really hope that one makes it, its the only one ive got. I got the Buce today too. Man, LMK when your new ones come in so I can pay your mortgage again :hihi:


----------



## looking4roselines

chad320 said:


> Well that a little more comfort  Affinis kicks out tons of runners. I carpeted a 10g with 5 plants  I also moved a hudoroi that melted and it was a small one. I really hope that one makes it, its the only one ive got. I got the Buce today too. Man, LMK when your new ones come in so I can pay your mortgage again :hihi:


When your conditions are stable, they will almost always bounce back. Dont worry too much about it. My keei are sending mad runners all over the 90g even after a major melt down. They really do multiply like roaches once established. I can send you a some keei runners on your next purchase to jump start your population. roud:


----------



## chad320

looking4roselines said:


> When your conditions are stable, they will almost always bounce back. Dont worry too much about it. My keei are sending mad runners all over the 90g even after a major melt down. They really do multiply like roaches once established. I can send you a some keei runners on your next purchase to jump start your population. roud:


That would be super cool :icon_cool they dont look like they are going to melt to the point of disappearing for a week but it still makes me nervous. I REALLY want this scape to work out. I still need to get some more MQ going in there too. Ive got a ton but I just havent moved it yet. I will also add more balansae to the back in about a month when I get the 65g down.
In other news, the nuriis are starting to come on and the BBA that was red in the last pic is dying. I might still OD it one more time to be sure its done.  I am ready to see this scape shine already :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Chad do you have any moss available? Or fissidens


----------



## 150EH

I put a Osmocote gel cap between the 3 nurii's I have and their growth really takes off but the absolutely hate Excel. I don't do it too often with wendtii etc. but when you do it's gauranteed new plants and long strong leaves, Crypts definitely like root feeding too.


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Chad do you have any moss available? Or fissidens


For 150EH? We got it worked out 



150EH said:


> I put a Osmocote gel cap between the 3 nurii's I have and their growth really takes off but the absolutely hate Excel. I don't do it too often with wendtii etc. but when you do it's gauranteed new plants and long strong leaves, Crypts definitely like root feeding too.


Yeah, they didnt like the first round for the BBA. Stupid me, I didnt do it twice the frist go round and now I have to do it all over. They are just starting to pop some clean edged leaves. I allso used to use osmocote but I tested some clay last year and when I pullled tyhe crypts they had their roots wrapped around it good, so im assuming they liked it. It also seemed to really perk them up and I got less holes in their leaves. Ive sold a bunch of it but the main one that I know that uses it is Nick. He has some pretty damn awesome tanks and pictures to prove it


----------



## 150EH

I tortured the [email protected] out of my nurii, I brought home a whole bag of plants, like 22 separate bags from my first club melting, buy, buy, so it was late when I came in so I just floated everything, the nurii got pushed on top of the pile by the surface current and it was really the only plant I cared about. Then I planted it with my tongs which was really hard with a mother plant and 3 plantlets all attached by a mass of roots and I accidentally left a couple of roots sticking out on the mother plant, two weeks later I notice the plant swaying in the current, it is connected by a single root because one of my PITA fish finds the roots tasty, so I fixed that a month goes by and I start dosing the Excel and all my Crypts start melting and the nurii is the worst, but that was 3 right so I'm good to go and it's doing fine now. This is why God put this plant in the middle of SA somewhere, so I couldn't get to it and kill every last one on the planet!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> For 150EH? We got it worked out


For me home skillet.


----------



## chad320

Haha. I am just torturing it a little until this new tank balances. Its really strating to come around so I will quit dosing the Excel after one more good round. That should wrap up the BBA battle. Let the clado battle begin...Tweezers!


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> For me home skillet.


What you need?


----------



## Bahugo

How much extra Xmas moss do you have? Minus the Clado  lol


----------



## chad320

Most of my mosses are pretty tight right now. I will have some Singapore ready soon. Other than that Taiwan and Peacock, maybe Notocyphus. Most of then got pruned pretty hard setting up the new scapes. That or freshly retied. If you wait about a month, anything you want will be ready.


----------



## Bahugo

Psh, making me wait a month? Do I atleast get some of those sexy Red Taiwan shrimp if I have too wait?:flick:


----------



## orchidman

wish it worked that way!


----------



## chad320

Yep! You can have all the crappy ones that ima throw in the yard  Next round is cull time so you wont want the bad 1/2 of these. And nobody is getting the good 1/2. Yet  Be patient. Were close and I have 3 day heat packs and styro boxes so weather isnt a problem at all.


----------



## Bahugo

Lol I'm just giving you a hard time Chad. No hurry. 

*grabs bags* let me know when you throw shrimp in the yard I will come save them lol !


----------



## cableguy69846

Hey Chad, what is notocyphus? I googled it just now and got some pages on bugs.


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Lol I'm just giving you a hard time Chad. No hurry.
> 
> *grabs bags* let me know when you throw shrimp in the yard I will come save them lol !


Haha, you dont want these. Well...someone might but YOU dont. 



cableguy69846 said:


> Hey Chad, what is notocyphus? I googled it just now and got some pages on bugs.


Post #1552, 3rd pic down. Just another picky moss :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Haha, you dont want these. Well...someone might but YOU dont.
> 
> Post #1552, 3rd pic down. Just another picky moss :hihi:


How picky is that moss? It looks pretty cool.


----------



## chad320

Its not too awful picky. It likes Co2 and grows painfully slow w/o it. Enough that algae presents a long enough battle to give in. With Co2 it has really taken off. It looks and grows like a liverwort in a med/high tech tank. Brittle, rounded, and see through.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Its not too awful picky. It likes Co2 and grows painfully slow w/o it. Enough that algae presents a long enough battle to give in. With Co2 it has really taken off. It looks and grows like a liverwort in a med/high tech tank. Brittle, rounded, and see through.


How would it do with a yeast reactor CO2 setup? The one on my 10 gallon gives off pretty good CO2 in that tank.


----------



## chad320

That kinda depends what you expect from it. It likes high light, ferts, and especially Co2, but if you dim it down a little, it just grows smaller and slower. In a no tech tank it almost died. I would at least look to pressurized Co2 for this one tho


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> That kinda depends what you expect from it. It likes high light, ferts, and especially Co2, but if you dim it down a little, it just grows smaller and slower. In a no tech tank it almost died. I would at least look to pressurized Co2 for this one tho


Got ya. Maybe I will avoid this one for now.


----------



## 150EH

I didn't see it on my moss ID link but does it like cooler teperatures like other mosses? I keep my tank at 77 degrees over the fall, winter, & spring because the temp will rise to 80-81 on the hottest of summer days and it gets a little droopy and algae clogged. That's peacock moss no your variety of Rose moss.

If you check the links on the moss ID link you will find hundreds of different mosses, yours was not listed at all so it must be rare or very new to the hobby.


----------



## chad320

yeah, It likes it a little on the cool side. It grows alot like subwassertang and pellias. Im thinking its also a liverwort like them but I not for sure.


----------



## sewingalot

Your tanks are looking fantastic, Chad! I am actually a little jealous of you now, especially of the stem tank.  Well, I am back to sewing......err breaking things.


----------



## chad320

Well, I guess I will let you be jealous. I saw some of your work that you do sewing and you are obviously way more talented than me  But thank you for the nice compliment, and I hope you keep making awesome looking stuff like you have been!!!!


----------



## sewingalot

Hopefully this time around quilting it'll be without stains. :hihi: I so can't believe that happened! 

Anyway, I have the wonderful box of styrofoam ready for the shrimp trade tomorrow. Won't be packing them up until the morning. I seriously, seriously now hate stryofoam worse than spiders. 

By the way, your tanks are looking so good that I need to step up on my game.


----------



## Karackle

tanks are looking fantastic man! and i love your shrimp pics, especially the lovely orange lady fanning her eggs! Such a cool shot!!! roud:

your crypts are super pretty too (i like crypts :hihi


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> Hopefully this time around quilting it'll be without stains. :hihi: I so can't believe that happened!
> 
> Anyway, I have the wonderful box of styrofoam ready for the shrimp trade tomorrow. Won't be packing them up until the morning. I seriously, seriously now hate stryofoam worse than spiders.
> 
> By the way, your tanks are looking so good that I need to step up on my game.


I think your quilt was super awesome even with the stain. From your name I knew you sewed, but that one was REALLY cool.

Thats funny that you say that about styrofoam. My GF helped me pack some boxes and said the same thing. Like nails on a chalkboard for her. I will also round up yours in the morning. Hopefully they are as easy to catch as the moss :hihi:



Karackle said:


> tanks are looking fantastic man! and i love your shrimp pics, especially the lovely orange lady fanning her eggs! Such a cool shot!!! roud:
> 
> your crypts are super pretty too (i like crypts :hihi


Thanks Kara! Have you not been on much or do I keep missing you? Thanks for the compliments! Most of the crypts just got moved so itll be a month or two before they are really looking great again. Im going to take a look through your threads now, since I havent seen you or your tanks in awhile.

WOW! My two favorite ladies on here posted back to back. Well...theres three, but she doesnt say too much, she just lurks alot :icon_wink


----------



## cableguy69846

Hey Chad, thanks again for the plants.roud:

One question, well maybe more, but what kind of crypts were the ones you sent me? What is the polyoanum? Is it a stem plant? If not, I need to mess with it. I treated it like a stem. Thanks again for the plants man.:biggrin:


----------



## chad320

I think the one you asked about is this...http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=239&category=plant_type&spec=Stem Yes, plant it like a stem. As for the crypts, IDK on the IIDs because I pulled all the mothers out and those were the random plantlets and babies. I figured you could use them in your emersed setup. Once you get them going, if you put a pic up, I should be able to tell you what you got. I know for sure I gave you a Green Gecko though.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Hey Chad, thanks again for the plants.roud:
> 
> One question, well maybe more, but what kind of crypts were the ones you sent me? What is the polyoanum? Is it a stem plant? If not, I need to mess with it. I treated it like a stem. Thanks again for the plants man.:biggrin:


http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=239&category=genus&spec=Persicaria
Is the polyoanum if it's the same one I sent him


----------



## Bahugo

P.s. If you are going to be around tonight chad keep an eye out on my journal I'm rescaping LOL


----------



## chad320

Sneaky ninja Rich got it!!!


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> P.s. If you are going to be around tonight chad keep an eye out on my journal I'm rescaping LOL


Will do. I dont work on Mondays, so Sunday is my fun night. Fun, as in plant nerd fun :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> I think the one you asked about is this...http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=239&category=plant_type&spec=Stem Yes, plant it like a stem. As for the crypts, IDK on the IIDs because I pulled all the mothers out and those were the random plantlets and babies. I figured you could use them in your emersed setup. Once you get them going, if you put a pic up, I should be able to tell you what you got. I know for sure I gave you a Green Gecko though.


Thanks. I was just thinking how I wanted a Green Gecko too. Lol. You ninja-ed me. I stuck them in the emersed first thing when I got them. One even had a plantlet attached to it. I will see how they are in a week or so. They should have some new leaves by then. Thanks again man.



Bahugo said:


> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=239&category=genus&spec=Persicaria
> Is the polyoanum if it's the same one I sent him


roud:


----------



## chad320

Here are some shots from tonight. The first three are ID shots. What is this stuff? I got it from darkoon and cant seem to ID it yet from how its growing. It looks like Rotala 'H'Ra'. Notice the horizontal growth and all the roots showing on the bottom? Anyone got any input?




























A Threadfin Rainbow










C. nurii 'Rompin' new leaf










Ludwigia brevipes X arcuata










Bucephalandra sanggau 2










some mini pellia badly out of focus but coming along good in the new tank


----------



## cableguy69846

Looks good man.roud:

Is that star moss on the right side of the wood in the last pic?


----------



## chad320

cableguy69846 said:


> Looks good man.roud:
> 
> Is that star moss on the right side of the wood in the last pic?


No, Its the bigger form of fissidens. I would have to look for the scientific name of it to be sure but its not fontanus for sure


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> No, Its the bigger form of fissidens. I would have to look for the scientific name of it to be sure but its not fontanus for sure


Got ya. When you have to trim it, let me know.:biggrin:


----------



## chad320

You will be waiting a long time my friend, I have a feeling this is more of a terrestrail than an aquatic. It has grown good for a year but has slowed down signifigantly in the last few months  I really should look this stuff back up. Its not zippaleanus (sp?) either.


----------



## Karackle

Hey Chad, nope you haven't just been missing me, I've been on infrequently this semester, and usually only with time to lurk for a minute or make a quick update post on one of my tanks. 

I can't wait to see the crypts recover, your crypts are always so pretty!!!  

Love the mini pellia too roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> You will be waiting a long time my friend, I have a feeling this is more of a terrestrail than an aquatic. It has grown good for a year but has slowed down signifigantly in the last few months  I really should look this stuff back up. Its not zippaleanus (sp?) either.


Got ya. Have you tried to grow it emersed yet?


----------



## chad320

Thanks Kara 

Cable, I have not tried it emersed yet. I am kind of ignoring my emersed setup for awhile. I used a heatmat that ran the temps into the high 80s and cooked some stuff while I was out of town for a week and im waiting to see what all comes back  I lost about 1/2 of everything in there. On a plus side, if anyone wants to know what crypts will like a discus tank, I know them  I lost alot of rare crypts through this really dumb mistake though. Luckily enough, flamingo, Rosenervig, and ideii made it because they were on the outer edge of the flats. Everything in the middle got cooked. Rare mosses as well.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Thanks Kara
> 
> Cable, I have not tried it emersed yet. I am kind of ignoring my emersed setup for awhile. I used a heatmat that ran the temps into the high 80s and cooked some stuff while I was out of town for a week and im waiting to see what all comes back  I lost about 1/2 of everything in there. On a plus side, if anyone wants to know what crypts will like a discus tank, I know them  I lost alot of rare crypts through this really dumb mistake though. Luckily enough, flamingo, Rosenervig, and ideii made it because they were on the outer edge of the flats. Everything in the middle got cooked. Rare mosses as well.


That sucks man. Sorry to hear it. Hopefully everything bounces back for you.


----------



## sewingalot

Sucks on the emersed setup. I don't use heat on my emersed setup, maybe you could try that and see if you can grow some plants? Not sure if it would do well for things like crypts, though. I will say that the downoi didn't make it when it turned colder (I am guessing less heat/less humidity). Your tank is looking beautiful, I love the fissiden shot, but that threadfin with the super red shrimp is gorgeous.

By the way, I am CROSSING my fingers that the shrimp make it to you before the holidays. I didn't even think about that. I so hope they don't arrive late and DOA.  If they do, we'll hold off until spring to trade again if that's cool with you.


----------



## chad320

Well, I had this genius idea(shoulda known it was bad right there  ) That they could use a little extra heat. I didnt realize when I got the heat mat from a friends hydroponic store that it didnt have a thermostat. It just say it will "Raise the temp a few degrees" so I put it on and left for the week. I can home to find out "A few degrees" means 87* instead of 78*  You live, you learn!

I didnt think about the holiday until she said "Expected time of arrival is Saturday" Then I freaked out and grabbed my package back. Ill ship it Monday no problem. I have about 100 3 day heat packs and styros if we need it, no worries. Im just excited to trade again


----------



## sewingalot

I am just praying they arrive on time. Last night, they sent them south about an hour from here.  No updates, but they said arrival was expected Wednesday. That is why I perfer to ship Saturdays. This is so stressful, lol. Do you worry everytime like I do when you ship shrimp? I just grabbed a bunch of different sexes and sizes out of the tank. Hold out sending anything until we find out if these make it. I had to use bags I got from the petstore and they weren't great quality. I'm more than a little worried now. 

Haha, a few degrees is objective, I see. Oops. Did you loose everything or just wilty plants? Hopefully just a few plants?


----------



## chad320

I lost about 1/2 of them. Most were cheap, a few were expensive. I was more upset about the mosses. Some werent even to be submerged, just rare and I baked them 

I do worry shipping shrimp everytime but it always seems to work out OK. Im not worried, so you shouldnt be


----------



## sewingalot

Oh, man! Not the mosses! Did you loose all the rose? I loved that moss! Don't you hate when you do things like that? I left some really nice plants in a bucket overnight once during a rescape and came back to find a floor full of water and crispy/melted plants thanks to a cat. Didn't even occur to me. Those are the mistakes I want to hide over. Good luck on finding the rare ones again. Anything I have is yours, of course. I'll hold my breath on the shrimp!

Speaking of shrimp, some of these yellows are getting HUGE in the 55 gallon. In the 15, they got up to about 1/2" but now I see one that has to be about 3/4" long. And she is the coolest yellow. I'll try to get a picture soon.


----------



## chad320

Haha, for some silly reason I just moved all the rose mosses to my tanks so I saved them. Alot of what I lost was for terrariums and were rare liverworts and such from around the world. I dont even think ill try to replace them since I didnt really have a good use for them anymore.

Yeah, the yellows do seem to be getting giant dont they. I saw a BIG mama the other day too.


----------



## cableguy69846

Dang Chad. That is crazy on the heat mat. What is the temp usually without it? In my setup, it is usually in the low 70's and the plants love it. I also have about 3 gallons of water in mine, so I think that helps. I think as long as you don't go below 70 you should be good and not need any supplemental heating. If you do, maybe try to stick some water in a small tub and use an aquarium heater? In theory, that should work, but not really sure.

Those crypts you sent me are already pushing up new leaves by the way. If you end up looking for plants for the emersed, let me know. I would be happy to help you out.:icon_smil


----------



## chad320

Thanks for your offer Cable but I am stuffed for now  The reason for the heat mat is this: I am a tighty when it comes to heat in the winter. 65* period. And the emersed setup is about an inch from the floor so I thought it would help with the heat mat (that I got for free  ). They are in nursery flats so a heater isnt a good option. But when I saw this heat mat, I thought GENIUS!!! No, bad idea. It would be different if you could control the temperature. I would like to keep it at about 72-75*. Its looking like a SLOOOOOWW winter of 65* setups though, again.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Thanks for your offer Cable but I am stuffed for now  The reason for the heat mat is this: I am a tighty when it comes to heat in the winter. 65* period. And the emersed setup is about an inch from the floor so I thought it would help with the heat mat (that I got for free  ). They are in nursery flats so a heater isnt a good option. But when I saw this heat mat, I thought GENIUS!!! No, bad idea. It would be different if you could control the temperature. I would like to keep it at about 72-75*. Its looking like a SLOOOOOWW winter of 65* setups though, again.


Lol, the heat is the same in my house too. At night the mother-in-law turns it down to 62. The only reason my setups stay so warm is cuz it is usually 10 to 15 degrees warmer in our room in the winter. 6 heated reptile tanks will do that. And the setup sits in front of a window. It is crazy. Have you looked into thermostats for them? I know they sell them. Check the reptile sites. They have some good ones out there, but be ready to drop $40 on one. The upside to that is, with most of them you can control them to within 1 degree and they will handle up to 1000watts of heating equipment with multiple outlets built in. What does the setup sit on? Is there a way to insulate the space under it?


----------



## chad320

The heat mat is this...http://www.hydroasis.com/hy/productdetail.aspx?id=1869&product=hydrofarm-heating-mat-48”x20 I didnt realize until I just googled it that you could get a thermostat for it  Well thats goes more pointless $$.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> The heat mat is this...http://www.hydroasis.com/hy/productdetail.aspx?id=1869&product=hydrofarm-heating-mat-48”x20 I didnt realize until I just googled it that you could get a thermostat for it  Well thats goes more pointless $$.


They don't look too expensive through that site though. You will probably pay less than 50 bucks for it at least.


----------



## chad320

Well here are some pics from tonight...

The Nurii scape recovering










The red rock from the other night










Mini rose moss










Notocyphus










Fissidens










And since someone asked, here is how I diffuse Co2. Its a wrap around spraybar. Co2 is shot through a needle wheel and spray down and out both. Here it is spraying across the top with the water dropped a bit to show you.










and here it is shooting down into the tank. Mind you there arent this many air bubbles when its topped up. I just lowed the level for the sake of showing you.


----------



## green_valley

Very nice Very nice. Has this CO2 diffusing method been working for you? any down side?


----------



## chad320

I have tried everyway of diffusing Co2 and this is the best IMO. The only down side is your tank will let you know when it needs topped up after a few days  The gas is injected into a mag 12 pump and it goes through a tee into the two hoses you see in the top shot. I suppose it would be a PITA if you ever had to clean it? I have had it on this for a year without issues and it keeps my tank algae free.


----------



## Bahugo

Scape is looking super nice, is that Dwarf hair grass? Or the belem one


----------



## chad320

Its Belem. I have a ton of this crap. I might do a golf green with it someday. Nevermind, im too lazy to like golf, let alone scape it :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

LOL. It looks nice! I like it so far, can't wait too see it when it fills in with your crypt. Taking a few pics should have them up in like 5 min.


----------



## chad320

Ahhh yes, the downside to crypt scapes...the waiting  This should already be a boomin scape but the Excel/BBA battle set it back about a month or better. Im over the hump now and it should be great by X-mas.


----------



## cableguy69846

Those tanks look awesome.:icon_smil

What is the spray bar made out of? And is it just the pump or is it hooked to a canister?


----------



## chad320

The spraybar is all PVC parts from the big orange box scamming corporation  Its drawn from the tank and run through an OC canister, then the pump, to the tank.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> The spraybar is all PVC parts from the big orange box scamming corporation  Its drawn from the tank and run through an OC canister, then the pump, to the tank.


Lol @ big orange box scamming corporation.:hihi:

Is the secondary pump just there to boost the pressure a little bit, or is it necessary to move water through the filter?


----------



## chad320

The OC canister is just a pleated cartridge and doesnt have a pump to it. Its just the filter protion. The mag 12 is the only pump on the system. I guess I should add that it goes through a Hydor inline heater too, huh?


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> The OC canister is just a pleated cartridge and doesnt have a pump to it. Its just the filter protion. The mag 12 is the only pump on the system. I guess I should add that it goes through a Hydor inline heater too, huh?


Got ya. How many GPH is that? I am thinking I may do this on the new 10 gallon I setup but with an in-tank AC10 power head.


----------



## chad320

Its rated @ 1200 GPH but with the filter, Co2,height, and spraybar im guessing about 3-400 GPH.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Its rated @ 1200 GPH but with the filter, Co2,height, and spraybar im guessing about 3-400 GPH.


Wow, that cuts it down a lot. Thanks for the info man. Need to start looking into doing something like that for the new dirt tank. The power head I have in there is rated at 170 gph and it is way too strong, but there is no room for a canister near it.


----------



## chad320

Youll have to play with hole size a bit. On your holes going down you want it to get as close to the substrate as possible w/o stirring it up or blowing it around. I drilled mine myself with slightly bigger bits each time. You will also probably want to go with 1/4" PVC instead if 1/2" like I did. I used a tiny drill bit to drill a hole in the edge of the frame to hold it up with zip ties. You can see a few of them in the 1st pic of it. I think I only used 3 to hold it up. They arent all that heavy.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Youll have to play with hole size a bit. On your holes going down you want it to get as close to the substrate as possible w/o stirring it up or blowing it around. I drilled mine myself with slightly bigger bits each time. You will also probably want to go with 1/4" PVC instead if 1/2" like I did. I used a tiny drill bit to drill a hole in the edge of the frame to hold it up with zip ties. You can see a few of them in the 1st pic of it. I think I only used 3 to hold it up. They arent all that heavy.


Yeah. That is going to be a lot of work and I may not do it all the way around. I may just do it across one side or the side and front. Not sure yet.


----------



## n00dl3

It looks like your crypts are recovering very nice... great looking tanks!


----------



## orchidman

looks like they are making a comeback  that wrap around spray bar is cool!


----------



## chad320

n00dl3 said:


> It looks like your crypts are recovering very nice... great looking tanks!





orchidman said:


> looks like they are making a comeback  that wrap around spray bar is cool!


Thanks guys  The nuriis are coming around. Now if those melty keeis would start coming back :help:


----------



## hydrophyte

I have been paging my way back though this thread some more. You really have some cool stuff in this setup.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Hydro. It has kinda become a collective thread of all of my tanks as I break them down and rescape them saving the 65g for last. The carpet is coming out and after x-mass I will take the whole thing down and restart it. If you see something you like, shoot me a PM.


----------



## hydrophyte

Yep I'll admit I was mainly looking at pictures and not reading so much. Yo uhave some nice plants though. Do you still have those white (?) shrimp going?


----------



## chad320

Yes, the snowpearls. They are a cross breed of the light colored blue pearls and snowball shrimp. I dont blame you for reading. There is alot of crap and jibber jabber. Someday ill put together a link to Photobucket and put it on the 1st post so no one has to skim it


----------



## jkan0228

Everything looks like its going pretty good!


----------



## Bahugo

Happy Thanksgiving Chad!


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys! I had a good day with the family after working this morning for double time and a 1/2. Threads around here are looking like I am going to be doing a Buce scape here shortly. Im brainstorming for the 65g now  Hopefully these guys have got more than one plant per specie. A scape is kinda lame without a group of the same kind of plant.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Thanks guys! I had a good day with the family after working this morning for double time and a 1/2. Threads around here are looking like I am going to be doing a Buce scape here shortly. Im brainstorming for the 65g now  Hopefully these guys have got more than one plant per specie. A scape is kinda lame without a group of the same kind of plant.


Glad you had a good day, Chad. I was drooling over XMX's Buce FS thread earlier... wish I had the extra cash! I need to get my boss to find some contacts so he can import Buce, that way I can save some money. :hihi:


----------



## 2in10

Scape looks good, love the spray bar.


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> Thanks guys! I had a good day with the family after working this morning for double time and a 1/2. Threads around here are looking like I am going to be doing a Buce scape here shortly. Im brainstorming for the 65g now  Hopefully these guys have got more than one plant per specie. A scape is kinda lame without a group of the same kind of plant.


Chad 

Are you going with an aquatic display or emersed for your buces. I have been sourcing sintang from a couple different places (yours included) and should have 4-5 plants to start my terrarium with. I agree with you about a large group of the same plant, less of a collectoritis look, lol. I'm looking forward to seeing what you plan.

Len


----------



## chad320

Len, I have 3 more if you want them. I am looking for shine blues if you want to trade. I am doing a submergent display.

NOTE: This offer is directed at my friend Len and all PMs from others about it will be ignored, sorry.


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> Len, I have 3 more if you want them. I am looking for shine blues if you want to trade. I am doing a submergent display.
> 
> NOTE: This offer is directed at my friend Len and all PMs from others about it will be ignored, sorry.


My shine blue just bloomed and its starting to send off some small plants so in a month or so I may have some larger plants for you I will plan on saving them for your display I'm going to put it in a submersed setup I just started for them ton try and speed up their growth. If you still have the sintangs then we can work something out.

Len


----------



## chad320

That will work.  I am not jumping right into this project just yet but I could definately use a few more if I go this way. I want the buce scape without the collectoritus look(of which im guilty  ).


----------



## Bahugo

*cough* 

*cough* 

Chad, I can't clear my throat I think I need some pictures of your tanks filled with water too help.


----------



## TactusMortus

I am loving your method of diffusion! I am considering something similar seems like a lot of work though.


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> *cough*
> 
> *cough*
> 
> Chad, I can't clear my throat I think I need some pictures of your tanks filled with water too help.


Uploading one right now 



TactusMortus said:


> I am loving your method of diffusion! I am considering something similar seems like a lot of work though.


Its a chore to plan out but works for a long time well.


----------



## chad320

Here is tonights feeding session...


----------



## looking4roselines

Nice blue tints on the shine blue. They look healthy Chad


----------



## demonr6

cableguy69846 said:


> Got ya. How many GPH is that? I am thinking I may do this on the new 10 gallon I setup but with an in-tank AC10 power head.


Tru Aqua has some really nice, inexpensive power heads that may be worth looking at. I use the PH-8 in tandem with my canister filter to help with additional surface flow.


----------



## chad320

looking4roselines said:


> Nice blue tints on the shine blue. They look healthy Chad


Thanks, I am really liking these guys. The one in the foreground has a flower on it  They look happy in here.


----------



## 150EH

I'll stick with the shrimp at a buck each, they look fun to watch and I'm scared to ask about those plants. I get a 2.5 this comming Satuday so it will be a quick set up and I'll just have a little shrimp breeder with RCS, I just have to find some nice Fire Reds.


----------



## chad320

150EH said:


> I'll stick with the shrimp at a buck each, they look fun to watch and I'm scared to ask about those plants. I get a 2.5 this comming Satuday so it will be a quick set up and I'll just have a little shrimp breeder with RCS, I just have to find some nice Fire Reds.


I keep these fire reds and sell them for $35 shipped for a dozen. Just PM me when your tank is ready. Id test it with those dollar shrimps first tho


----------



## Bahugo

Very nice shrimp Chad!  You can send me some of those for my bday  lol


----------



## chad320

Send me some of your birthday money and I will :hihi: Tomorrow is your big day huh? Doing/getting anything good?


----------



## Bahugo

Yup Tomorrow, Nothing special. Pretty sure we have too babysit. Woo.hoo.


----------



## chad320

I am going to offer a couple dozen of these guys up for sale. Theyre $35 a dozen. I ship USPS priority in KBBs in a styro box with heat if needed. Shipping is $10. Shipping is on Monday Dec. 5th. PM me if interested.
Many of you on here know how great speedie408 is at taking pictures He recently posted a pic of one of these on post #571 found in his amazing journal here...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...tes/128700-my-oebts-sss-crs-super-red-15.html

If you are too lazy to check out his good work youll have to be satisfied with my crappy photography skills found here...


----------



## Bahugo

*starts counting change bucket* 

I have about tree fitty how many can that get me? lol


----------



## diwu13

chad320 said:


>


Question here... are you keeping yellows and RCS in the same tank? Or would those be pumpkin shrimp?

*edit* Just looked up pumpkin shrimp and they are neocaridina too. Are you worried at all about interbreeding?


----------



## 150EH

Chad I got my Fissidens today and it looked great, thank you for all the other stuff too that was more than generous of you. Now I need help recording all the different names so I know what I have.

1. Najas ? Edit: I searched this thread and found Najas sp. 'Roraima'
2. Mini Rose, do you know of any scientific/Latin name? edit: [STRIKE]Rhodobryum 'roseum'[/STRIKE] or Blepharostoma trichophyllum?
3. Singapore moss, I think I can find this one, Vesicularia dubyana
4. Notocyphus ? any more? edit: Notocyphus lutescens ? 
5. Fissidens fontanus mini, I think I'm good here. edit: maybe I'm not good here, does this variety require high light to grow? One site I use for moss ID claims that Fissidens from Singapore or as they call it Phoenix moss will not attach to wood and needs very high light, they never call it mini but it looks like it?

Edit: I did tie all the mosses, no knowing which ones will grow onto wood and stay on their own.

It was like Christmas here today and my wife stayed home sick too so I couldn't give my full attention to the plants, so I planted the Najas and tied all the mosses on a piece of wood temporarily and floated in the tank, it should sink over the next couple days and I can stand it in a corner somewhere until I'm ready to find it's final spot.

Thanks again for all the nice plants.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Chad I got my Fissidens today and it looked great, thank you for all the other stuff too that was more than generous of you. Now I need help recording all the different names so I know what I have.
> 
> 1. Najas ?
> 2. Mini Rose, do you know of any scientific/Latin name?
> 3. Singapore moss, I think I can find this one
> 4. Notocyphus ? any more?
> 5. Fissidens fontanus mini, I think I'm good here. edit: maybe I'm not good here, does this variety require high light to grow?
> 
> It was like Christmas here today and my wife stayed home sick too, so I planted the Najas and tied all the mosses on a piece of wood temporarily and floated in the tank, it should sink over the next couple days and I can stand it in a corner somewhere.
> 
> Thanks again for all the nice plants.


I told you he would hook you up.roud:


----------



## sewingalot

Got my shrimp and moss today, Chad! Thanks for the trade to keep the gene pool fresh.  The females are good lookers even after being in the dark for days.


----------



## 150EH

I think I want to start out with the Fire Red Cherrys and add some OEBT later, I think.

Are Fire Reds just culled RCS for the best color or are they a separate sub species?

3 of your mosses led me to AFA's site do you do any shopping there?

I think I got all the names of the plants, thanks for your help.


----------



## chad320

diwu13, Those are tangerine tigers and wont interbreed. I have 7 varieties of shrimp and ive played this game before 

Tim, I got alot of stuff from overseas and a few from AFA. The ones from AFA take a long time to get true. They come stuffed full of all kinds of nasty mosses and algaes and you have to pick out the salvageable pieces and grow them out from there pick pick picking the whole time until you get enough to grow it out clean. Giant PITA. Its a good site for reference of scientific names tho 

Sara, no, thank you!! I love our little project together, these guys keep getting better!

Rich, Tree fiddy will get you 12 dead shrimp shipped in an envelope if you send me a stamp :hihi: If you really want some, PM me when youre ready, I do friends favors 

Cable, thanks for the kind words buddy


----------



## 150EH

That's funny about the AFA because people that have been in the store say they are the most beautiful plants you've ever seen, so they must keep the nice ones for themselves.

All the stuff you sent me looks perfect.


----------



## chad320

It may or may not be perfect, no guarantees  I can tell you that I wore out a pair of tweezers pickin crap out of moss and felt pretty silly lookin through the makeup isle at Walmart to get the very best pair to replace them :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Yeah, I am quite fond of our little offspring and project. Remember us both having to trade back and forth sexes? :hihi: It cracked me up, I had males and one female you had like one male and all females. And then it reversed. It's hard to believe I had got down to just three ship not more than a year ago. My favorite was the high tech temperature experiment. LOL

Nice on the Walmart eyebrow tweezers. I upgraded. I now buy the model car tweezers.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Rich, Tree fiddy will get you 12 dead shrimp shipped in an envelope if you send me a stamp :hihi: If you really want some, PM me when youre ready, I do friends favors


 I'll take you up on that offer eventually Chad. I really will. Don't you need some plants or something? lol  I finally got my classes situated for next semester now I am trying too find a job. Then I am going too come knock on your door with a bottle of Jameson, and offer you a trade. lol


----------



## sewingalot

Rich! Forget Chad and bring that Jameson my way!!! I'll give you shrimp for a Manhattan. :biggrin:


----------



## chad320

You two are both invited. Three friends, two bottles of Jameson, and one passed out in the street Chad320.:hihi: JK, Rich, you gotta come down in the spring and get some of this driftwood 

:hihi: The high temperature experiment  Buncha geniuses :hihi:


----------



## chad320

I have been shifting a bunch of stuff so none of the tanks are good to shoot except these 2. Luckily, some one asked about the green shrimp and they look good tonight  The other shot is some of the ice blue snowpearls :hihi:


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Wow! nice greens. How prolific are they for you? I think all of mine got sucked into the filter...I haven't cleaned it out since I got the greens. I know it's always full of blue pearls every time I clean it haha


----------



## cableguy69846

Is that moss growing on the glass in the second pic, or is there something there I am not seeing?

Those shrimp look awesome. I am still in line for the snowpearls by the way.roud:


----------



## chad320

The greens are cool shrimp but youre not going to walk into a room and go "Hey! Cool shrimp!" They are very hidey. Thats a word right?  I am wanting to reset the bonsia MP tree with red stems and white sand with green shrimp. Someday, on the backburner, these shrimp


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

What color are snowpearl eggs anyway? I'm assuming white like snowballs?


----------



## chad320

cableguy69846 said:


> Is that moss growing on the glass in the second pic, or is there something there I am not seeing?
> 
> Those shrimp look awesome. I am still in line for the snowpearls by the way.roud:


No, or yes :hihi: I dont scrape the backs of my tanks and the moss just makes its own way around.


----------



## chad320

Cardinal Tetra said:


> What color are snowpearl eggs anyway? I'm assuming white like snowballs?


They are green on the saddle but turn brownish with age.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> No, or yes :hihi: I dont scrape the backs of my tanks and the moss just makes its own way around.


Lol. I am going to have to try that. Just plaster a bunch of algae on the glass. Easy-peasy.roud::hihi:


----------



## chad320

Haha, I took these shot and resized them and still didnt see the brown male underneath the femal in the first shot  COOL!!!:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

Yeah they are hard to see hiding in Riccia too, I ended up with an Amano juvenile on my desk top the other day and had a really hard time getting it back into the tank without doing any damage. You quickly realize how fragile and delicate they are when they are out of the water.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Rich! Forget Chad and bring that Jameson my way!!! I'll give you shrimp for a Manhattan. :biggrin:


LoL. Remember that :red_mouth *packs a Manhattan* hahahah



chad320 said:


> Rich, you gotta come down in the spring and get some of this driftwood


I'll definitely make it out your way in spring Chad! :bounce: Can we make a lame photo journal of our expedition? lol. 

We ventured down in dat dir fishin hole, an while we were waitin for dat dang fish to nibble we stumbled upon some nice ole driftwood for the water buckets. And then the ole fishin bell jingled, the fight was on! But that dang fish out smarted us and swamp up into a big ole pile'o'wood and what a beauty it was! 

We sat their pondering... deep in thought... not wondering how too get the fish out of the wood, but how too get the wood out of the water. ​
Maybe you can show me how too make your secret substrate too! 

Your shrimp look great as always Chad!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> LoL. Remember that :red_mouth *packs a Manhattan* hahahah
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definitely make it out your way in spring Chad! :bounce: Can we make a lame photo journal of our expedition? lol.
> 
> We ventured down in dat dir fishin hole, an while we were waitin for dat dang fish to nibble we stumbled upon some nice ole driftwood for the water buckets. And then the ole fishin bell jingled, the fight was on! But that dang fish out smarted us and swamp up into a big ole pile'o'wood and what a beauty it was!
> 
> We sat their pondering... deep in thought... not wondering how too get the fish out of the wood, but how too get the wood out of the water. ​
> Maybe you can show me how too make your secret substrate too!
> 
> Your shrimp look great as always Chad!


Next on ******** And Water Boxes.......


----------



## chad320

OMG, you guys are too funny :hihi: Thats exactly what we need to do Rich. TPT could always use another lame thread by one of us


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> OMG, you guys are too funny :hihi: Thats exactly what we need to do Rich. TPT could always use another lame thread by one of us


Sounds good too me! I have an extra rod and real, should hook up some 180lb test line with some shark hooks, gonna snag us a big'one! Can bring it home and mount it in our aquariums for all too see. 

Ima grow out my beard so I can look like one of these guys while we are out there (they are from swamp people, I love that show)










I'can even throw on a hat like that and a shirt with a front pocket too put my smokes in! You want the button up flannel, or the plain t-shirt? 

I am hillbilly at heart.


----------



## 150EH

Those are my cousins, a couple of city boy sissys.

Is that you new tag line "I'm a hillbilly at heart"?


----------



## chad320

Once the moonshine kicks in, it wont matter. Shall I bring my banjer?


----------



## 150EH

http://www.motifake.com/image/demotivational-poster/small/0905/arkansas-dog-hillbilly-*******-demotivational-poster-1242066863.jpg


----------



## orchidman

Oh my....


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow. Just........... wow.

P.S. Rich, I have a John Deere truckers hat and two button up shirts with the sleeves cut off. One of which is denim. You want to borrow it?


----------



## chad320

Awww...now I want an Arkandog. Ahhh....nevermind, I am enjoying some dog-free livin right now. The picture thread on here is goood enough


----------



## sewingalot

I just want to point out that this person from WV is less of a hillbilly ******* than all of you city boys. Poor wkndracer was expecting dueling banjos, rolling hills and a car parked on cinder blocks at the homestead and instead saw a college town. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

hahahahaha


----------



## chad320

The funny thing is, I am from AR, and I play bluegrass music on guitar, fiddle, mandolin, and banjo. At work I wear tee shirts with the sleeves cut off and I drink PBR beer. City boy my mule :flick:


----------



## 150EH

Nut'n wrong with that.


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> The funny thing is, I am from AR, and I play bluegrass music on guitar, fiddle, mandolin, and banjo. At work I wear tee shirts with the sleeves cut off and I drink PBR beer. City boy my mule :flick:


You can take the boy from the country, but not the country from the boy. :hihi: Chad, do you have any CRS shrimp? I actually saw some at a local fish store and was thinking of getting one or two to see if they live in these waters.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> I just want to point out that this person from WV is less of a hillbilly ******* than all of you city boys. Poor wkndracer was expecting dueling banjos, rolling hills and a car parked on cinder blocks at the homestead and instead saw a college town. :hihi:


I love dueling banjos.:thumbsup:


----------



## 150EH

My Mom has a place in Maysville a small town near Peterburg where the Sears catolog store is, what part of WVA is college town? I've never been in the Northern/Wheeling area but all over the rest ogf the state, oh my Aunt lives in Lost River too.

It's one of our best or wildest states, I like to see a lot of farms, tree, hills, streams, and animals while on the road so states like WVA, MO, TN, WY, MT are the best and I avoid big citys like the plague, there's nothing like being on vacation and sitting in a traffic jam while you don't know any of the back roads.


----------



## sewingalot

We are............MARSHALL! It's right across from the most southern point of Ohio. It's a lovely little place with the benefits of being close to the more country parts within literally minutes.


----------



## 150EH

Oh, that's way up there where I haven't had the pleasure yet, but I loved the movie it was a real tear jerker. I like that area and we have taken our kids up to Kennywood in Pittsburg and Ohio has some nice back roads and they have a 3 day Easyrider Rodeo up there every Labor day weekend, too. We also like to ride the country side for wooden bridges, so PA & OH area are good for that too.

Actually your not north your west, I'm just I just clicked your link and looked at the map, I've only been out that way one time before and it's been so long I don't have much memory of it other than it's beautiful country and people seem to be polite drivers out that way in not just riding the fast lane, but it was 30 years ago.

Sorry I just keep going, but my wife and I were in Petersburg WVA and just bored to death, so I told her lets ride into town I remember seeing a movie theater, so we get to the theater and want to buy a ticket and it's a Wednesday night at 7:45 pm or so, they girl in the ticket booth said the movie is half over so I said OK give me 2 tickets for the next show, she said "OK but are you sure you just don't want to wait and buy them" no I'll go ahead and get them now "OK but you know the next shows not til Friday" it's just blew us away being used to having everything 24/7 but this theater only had 3 showing a week because the town could support any more than that.


----------



## sewingalot

If you are ever up this way, look us up. We'll take you up to the memorials. There is one on campus and the other is in the cemetery where kin are buried. It really is a nice area, it's right off the Ohio River and there is a fantastic park only a few blocks away that is literally miles and miles of park.


----------



## chad320

*sigh* The sad state of affairs with my emergent setup. Here is what is left after I cooked it. One heatmat thermostat on its way...


----------



## chad320

and some pics of a tank thats coming down with collectoritus here lately...


----------



## Bahugo

Sweet pics! Your emersed setup doesn't look that bad, still alot more then I have lol. It is still a bummer though about the plants  

Your buce is looking really good!


----------



## bsmith

That Polygonum/Persicaria is showing a bit of a Ca deficiency but nothing severe.


----------



## chad320

bsmith said:


> That Polygonum/Persicaria is showing a bit of a Ca deficiency but nothing severe.


Do you think thats whats up with the pic of the 'Cuba' thats real yellow? I have been scared to add Ca to this one since it has tiger shrimp in it. The snail shells are all great looking and theres no GDA/GSA at all in here.


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Sweet pics! Your emersed setup doesn't look that bad, still alot more then I have lol. It is still a bummer though about the plants
> 
> Your buce is looking really good!


Thanks Rich. Sorry I didnt see your post until just now


----------



## zachary908

Dang I need to pony up and buy a shine blue from someone.. those are super tight! You emersed looks ballin even after the nuking, man. I love that rosenverg. (spelling)


----------



## jkan0228

Nice P. Erectus.


----------



## chad320

Ive tried 7 different types and I give up, the shine blues are the best ones. I like the blue/purple color it adds to a scape. Thanks for appreciating the emersed plants. I cant even hardly go in there and look at them. I have replacements for the empty pots but have been procrastinating doing it because im so disgusted with it.


----------



## chad320

jkan0228 said:


> Nice P. Erectus.


Thanks. Most of these stems either just got purchased or are freshly trimmed. The erectus started throwing roots up high so itll be another trim before it looks perfect again.


----------



## jkan0228

chad320 said:


> Thanks. Most of these stems either just got purchased or are freshly trimmed. The erectus started throwing roots up high so itll be another trim before it looks perfect again.


I've gotten mine to grow massive before. But now that each stem is branching into like 10 stems, growth is super slow. I also get complete stems melts from this stem. Any feedback on this? It recovers somewhat slow from trims as a stem plants. Atleast that's just me...


----------



## zachary908

Chad, you've got a PM!


----------



## jkan0228

zachary908 said:


> Chad, you've got a PM!


I sense a transaction of a nice going on....


----------



## chad320

jkan0228 said:


> I've gotten mine to grow massive before. But now that each stem is branching into like 10 stems, growth is super slow. I also get complete stems melts from this stem. Any feedback on this? It recovers somewhat slow from trims as a stem plants. Atleast that's just me...


I guess my only feeback is that I only use trimmed tops to start plants with and dont let the bottom trim regrow, I toss it. Some stems just dont make good 2nd round trim plants. Some do, Rotalas are famous for this. Ludwigias are usually pretty good about it too. Slower growers are just better as tops and side shoots with the bottoms tossed after they get too big.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Thanks Rich. Sorry I didnt see your post until just now


I thought you just chose too ignore me  I was deeply saddened lol. 

I agree with you for the most part about your trimming techniques. My rotala is incredibly bushy, but some other plants just don't seem too fare well when they get branchy, be it because they are slow growers, or just delicate stems that don't like being shaded.


----------



## chad320

Yeah some get so thick that they shade themselves if grown on a bunch like rotalas.


----------



## Bahugo

Hey Chad got any moss available yet? Or some driftwood laying around you want too part with?


----------



## chad320

I shipped off the last of this years wood. What kind of moss are you looking for?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I shipped off the last of this years wood. What kind of moss are you looking for?


Whatcha got available? peacock, Taiwan, Xmas moss


----------



## chad320

I sold all of those this week but let me look around tonight when I mess with them, I should be able to come up with something


----------



## sewingalot

I like the shots of the stems, Chad. That N. sp 'Golden' is gorgeous. I also see the clinopodium cf. brownei is doing very well for you. It's a great plant. I'm going to grow it outside next year as a border plant. How many tanks do you have now? 50?


----------



## chad320

No, no, no. Its just the 9 of them still  Ive got the 65g, the 4 29gs, the 3 5gs in the kitchen, and my 10g television. :hihi: They are evolving into this years shapes tho. This is the nurii scape that came about in October in one of the 29gs. Its C. nurii and DHG 'belem' along with alot of different mosses. AKA "The nurii scape" I had some problems with this cape with some algaes but its starting(and I mean, JUST starting) to hit its stride...


----------



## cableguy69846

Looks good man.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Cable! The nuriis are just starting to toss leaves that arent ate up. They didnt appreciate the transplant and shortly after the Excel OD but they seem to be coming out of it now.


----------



## nonconductive

looks awesome chad


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Thanks Cable! The nuriis are just starting to toss leaves that arent ate up. They didnt appreciate the transplant and shortly after the Excel OD but they seem to be coming out of it now.


I hate how temperamental crypts can be. I moved all the ones in my 10 gallon a whole 2 inches and they shed all their leaves. It irritates me to no end. All the crypts you sent me are finally starting to get some good leaves going, and from the looks of it, you hooked me up big time.


----------



## Bahugo

Tank is looking really good chad


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> looks awesome chad


Thanks D! 



cableguy69846 said:


> I hate how temperamental crypts can be. I moved all the ones in my 10 gallon a whole 2 inches and they shed all their leaves. It irritates me to no end. All the crypts you sent me are finally starting to get some good leaves going, and from the looks of it, you hooked me up big time.


I know the feeling. Especially when expensive ones melt :eek5: I hope those crypts do good for you. There were definately some good ones in there 



Bahugo said:


> Tank is looking really good chad


Thanks Rich!! That stem pack you sent me is the bomb!!! I cant stop staring at that tank!


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Thanks D!
> 
> I know the feeling. Especially when expensive ones melt :eek5: I hope those crypts do good for you. There were definately some good ones in there
> 
> Thanks Rich!! That stem pack you sent me is the bomb!!! I cant stop staring at that tank!


It looks like you sent me all good ones. I think I am most excited knowing you sent a green gecko though. Then again, I am quickly becoming obsessed with any wendtii species.


----------



## nonconductive

your emmersed set up is so organized!


----------



## chad320

cableguy69846 said:


> It looks like you sent me all good ones. I think I am most excited knowing you sent a green gecko though. Then again, I am quickly becoming obsessed with any wendtii species.


DUN, DUN, DUN......the collectoritus sets in :hihi:



nonconductive said:


> your emmersed set up is so organized!


Haha, thanks :icon_redf It wasnt always this organized. Ive had stuff growing in cups and plastic shoe boxes for awhile. My friend finally opened his hydroponic store so I supported him by buying this equipment from him. But it didnt cure anything  Now I just want 4 more flats :icon_cool


----------



## 150EH

chad320 said:


> I guess my only feeback is that I only use trimmed tops to start plants with and dont let the bottom trim regrow, I toss it. Some stems just dont make good 2nd round trim plants. Some do, Rotalas are famous for this. Ludwigias are usually pretty good about it too. Slower growers are just better as tops and side shoots with the bottoms tossed after they get too big.


That's the only way to do it and it took me a long time to figure it out but I would try to use Ludwigia glandulosa as a back ground plant and hide the ugly bottom with plants up front but it doesn't look good, then I saw how plantbrain uses them as a low mid ground plant and they look good all the time.



cableguy69846 said:


> I hate how temperamental crypts can be. I moved all the ones in my 10 gallon a whole 2 inches and they shed all their leaves. It irritates me to no end. All the crypts you sent me are finally starting to get some good leaves going, and from the looks of it, you hooked me up big time.


You gotta use the Ron Popeel method on Crypts "set it and forget it" but the don't tend to melt as much in a high tech for some reason but it's just the way they replace leaves, mine are melting and replacing leaves all the time, sometimes I cut them off but most of the time I'll let them be. If you trim them 99% of the time you'll get beautiful new leaves and maybe some runners.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> DUN, DUN, DUN......the collectoritus sets in :hihi:


Lol, what do you mean sets in? I have had it ever since I got my first plant package off this site.:hihi:



150EH said:


> You gotta use the Ron Popeel method on Crypts "set it and forget it" but the don't tend to melt as much in a high tech for some reason but it's just the way they replace leaves, mine are melting and replacing leaves all the time, sometimes I cut them off but most of the time I'll let them be. If you trim them 99% of the time you'll get beautiful new leaves and maybe some runners.


The only reason I moved them is cuz I wanted them further back. They were too close to the front and getting so big, I could not see in the tank. I have been trimming bad leaves too, usually only one or two from each plant until they are replaced. And I do that during water changes. I don't want to hack the plant too bad. I am not going to be moving them again though. Forget all that mess.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Thanks Rich!! That stem pack you sent me is the bomb!!! I cant stop staring at that tank!


Glad the stems are working out for you Chad! You should post a pic of the stem tank so we can't stop staring at it lol


----------



## chad320

Here it is. Taunting, tempting me to meddle with it. Smothered in collectoritus. I wish it was easier to keep my hands off this one


----------



## Bahugo

That's one sexy tank!


----------



## sublimescorpio

Bahugo said:


> That's one sexy tank!


+1, if my tank looked like that I would not think of touching tho lol


----------



## chad320

Something constanly needs trimmed/moved. It makes for a hard life for the buce and crypts moving stuff all the time.


----------



## jkan0228

A foreground of buce... Nice!!


----------



## .Mko.

wow i love the colors looking good my friend. =D what light are you using on this tank and how much co2?


----------



## chad320

Its a 29g. I use a Coralife dual 24" T5HO fixture. The bulbs are 10k Coralife and Geismann Aquaflora. I shoot 2 BPS through a Magnum HOT canister filter. PPS-Pro dosing (slightly modified). Substrate is MTS, caped with Eco and flourite, capped with ADA AS1. Tap water WCs and RO/DI top ups.


----------



## .Mko.

nice thanks for the parameters those are some healthy looking plants man


----------



## chad320

*sigh* Back to the tradgedy that is my emergent setup  This is what I get for being silly ehough to buy a heat mat and not realize you also needed to purchase a seperate thermostat. So I cooked alot of my emergent setup while I was on vacation in October. I finally replanted it tonight and here is the final list of casualties...


----------



## zachary908

Chad, if you have a minute, could you PM me a list of rarer crypts that LOVE hard water? I've got something in the works.


----------



## chad320

"SCEINCE!!!" :hihi: What are you workin on? I PM'd you a quick list.


----------



## jkan0228

5 Nurii's.... Haha nice. Sorry but that just sucks.


----------



## cableguy69846

Ouch man. That list looks painful.

I answered a question you had in my thread by the way.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, I guess I should say that its not as bad as it seems. I still have about 20 nuriis. The only crypt that I lost all together was the Cordata 'Siamensis'. And thanks for adding humor to it :hihi: I cant believe I didnt think it had a thermostat


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Yeah, I guess I should say that its not as bad as it seems. I still have about 20 nuriis. The only crypt that I lost all together was the Cordata 'Siamensis'. And thanks for adding humor to it :hihi: I cant believe I didnt think it had a thermostat


You still have quite a bit left. So there is a small silver lining.:thumbsup:


----------



## chad320

Haha, its been a scarry start to this project with nursery flats. Ive still got 4 more shelves to go


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Haha, its been a scarry start to this project with nursery flats. Ive still got 4 more shelves to go


:icon_eek:



How much do you get those nursery flats for? And where?


----------



## chad320

I think I paid $2 a flat and $7 for a humidity dome. Any decent online hydroponics store should have them. Or Google it


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> I think I paid $2 a flat and $7 for a humidity dome. Any decent online hydroponics store should have them. Or Google it


I really wish I would have known they were that cheap. That cost less than the stupid tub and shoe boxes I got!:angryfire


----------



## chad320

They really arent that expensive. I will say the engineering genuises need to engineer a humidity dome that doesnt leak all over. The condensation runs down it and instead of the water returning to the tray it likes to drip out. The lid needs a lip of some sort.


----------



## cableguy69846

Could you put something under it to catch all the water?

And I found a site. That stuff is cheap. I thought is was more expensive.

http://www.greners.com/?gclid=CP_PhebM7KwCFUHRKgodI0izJg


----------



## chad320

Im sure you could. I have been thinking of cutting up a few milk jugs and siliconing an edge in the inside so it drips back to the tray.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Im sure you could. I have been thinking of cutting up a few milk jugs and siliconing an edge in the inside so it drips back to the tray.


I am not sure what you mean. Then again, I don't know how the dome fits on the bottom. So I am a bit lost.


----------



## chad320

Here is my newly cracked 10g. Well, not really, just the frame. Right in the best spot possible. :angryfire Ive had some good luck lately 

Some Downoi, sticks, and old ladies...










Mini pellia stump...










FTS with cracked frame...


----------



## cableguy69846

That sucks on the frame man. You should be good though, I have seen people derim them and they are fine.

The MP stump is awesome.


----------



## zachary908

It looks great, that mini pellia is going to look fantastic once it grows in more. I was actually just considering putting some mini pellia into my tank.. I'd like to cover a rock with it. That downoi is looking great.

You don't happen to have any mini pellia you could sell, do you? I've got some, but my OEBT's like it so I don't want to steal it from them. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

That's some sick downoi....


----------



## chad320

cableguy69846 said:


> That sucks on the frame man. You should be good though, I have seen people derim them and they are fine.
> 
> The MP stump is awesome.


Yeah, I dont have an ADA sticker on thisone so it'll cover up just fine with electrical tape :hihi: m not worried about it breaking, next scape ill just spin it around and put the crack in the back :drool:



zachary908 said:


> It looks great, that mini pellia is going to look fantastic once it grows in more. I was actually just considering putting some mini pellia into my tank.. I'd like to cover a rock with it. That downoi is looking great.
> 
> You don't happen to have any mini pellia you could sell, do you? I've got some, but my OEBT's like it so I don't want to steal it from them. :hihi:


My extra MP is in bad shape with clado now. I wouldnt even sell it. I tossed it in the emergent setup to try and shake the clado.



jkan0228 said:


> That's some sick downoi....


This is Sewingalots stuff. I got some from her early last spring and its grown me a few batches worth trimming off. Saras Downoi is superb! :thumbsup:


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Yeah, I dont have an ADA sticker on thisone so it'll cover up just fine with electrical tape :hihi: m not worried about it breaking, next scape ill just spin it around and put the crack in the back :drool:


You do know they sell Duct Tape in black, right?:hihi:


----------



## chad320

Haha, actually ive got my first 29g from 2004 still and it has been patched with electrical tape and moved to the back


----------



## Bahugo

Wow I love the downoi and MP! Good stuff! ! !


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Haha, actually ive got my first 29g from 2004 still and it has been patched with electrical tape and moved to the back


Lol. Good to know. If ever the plastic on any of my tanks break, I am doing that.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Collectoritis is such a beautiful thing. That tank is so colorful!

How are you guys growing such great downoi?! I've gotten plenty of downoi from Sara but it never does very well. It took 3 tries before it even lived for any amount of time lol.

What happened to all those C. affinis you grew?


----------



## chad320

Yeah, if you go back and look, its an epic failure. I added Crypt affinis 'red' to this to carpet it and it melted when it hit the fresh AS. A month later and im waiting to see if it ever recovers. I have runners alive and a few tiny leaves from once mother plants so well see. Its got some random Lilaeopsis mauritus in between too.


----------



## orchidman

So all the plants on the wood are Mp?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Awwww that's a shame. Let me know if you need some more. I have a few runners here and there I can send for shipping.


----------



## zachary908

Cardinal Tetra said:


> How are you guys growing such great downoi?! I've gotten plenty of downoi from Sara but it never does very well. It took 3 tries before it even lived for any amount of time lol.


Not really sure if mine qualifies as great, but IMO Hard water and Co2 is key... although tom grows the stuff alongside Erios..


----------



## .Mko.

Mini pellia. that is all I have to say. need to get me some mini pellia. It looks great man


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

zachary908 said:


> Not really sure if mine qualifies as great, but IMO Hard water and Co2 is key... although tom grows the stuff alongside Erios..


The confusing thing is that Sara and I have the same water or nearly the same  and I do have erios growing a few inches away from them lol.


----------



## 2in10

Tank looks good, I would just remove the rim, the glass on 10 gallon tanks is more than strong enough to handle the water pressure.


----------



## sewingalot

Cardinal Tetra said:


> The confusing thing is that Sara and I have the same water or nearly the same  and I do have erios growing a few inches away from them lol.


My one thing that really helped downoi was root tabs. Roots beautiful and white and longer than my arm. When I let up on them, it starts looking puny. Yeah, we have almost identical parameters, don't we? 

By the way, Chad that downoi is amazing! What kind of lighting do you have on that tank?


----------



## chad320

orchidman said:


> So all the plants on the wood are Mp?


There is some fissidens fontanus on there too.



Cardinal Tetra said:


> Awwww that's a shame. Let me know if you need some more. I have a few runners here and there I can send for shipping.


I going to wait these guys out. I see some tiny leaves coming so I think itll be OK. Thaks for the kind offer n



sewingalot said:


> By the way, Chad that downoi is amazing! What kind of lighting do you have on that tank?


This tank is a stock tank from Walmart. I put two CFLs in the hood and it actually grows pretty good plants. It has a HOB filter with Co2 via an airstone


----------



## 150EH

I like the look of that tank and the right side more so, a whole bunch like that criss crossing over each other would be really cool but I definitely like what you have done.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, I went down to the river to get a few more of those with some hand shears (to cut roots) and the spot with all of those dead stumps is underwater for the year. Next summer tho...


----------



## sewingalot

I like those hoods except that tiny opening for the door. I wish they would have thought that one a little through.


----------



## chad320

I use a bamboo skewer stick broke off at the right height for a prop for it


----------



## sewingalot

Nice idea. I'll have to try that. Like a car hood prop. Smart.


----------



## chad320

Haha, yep, it works good. It also helps if you put it in on the side opposite your dominant hand or youlll knock it out alot. Me, im a lefty so I put it on the right side.


----------



## sewingalot

Yeah, I could see my self knocking it over and dropping the light in the water. Especially after frying my last one that was still plugged in and on by dropping it. That was fun.


----------



## chad320

Ive done that too. The scarry part is its natural instinct to reach in and get it out fast. BZZZZT!!! :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

After shocking the crud off my shoes from the last broken light, I hope not to repeat that anytime soon.


----------



## sublimescorpio

I would like to take a moment to say a few words about "65g jungle October rain tank" you were my favorite tank..RIP beautiful tank, rip....lol really I have to say I am a little sad, but I am sure the redo will look awesome Chad! Have fun!!


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> Yeah, I could see my self knocking it over and dropping the light in the water. Especially after frying my last one that was still plugged in and on by dropping it. That was fun.





chad320 said:


> Ive done that too. The scarry part is its natural instinct to reach in and get it out fast. BZZZZT!!! :hihi:


i drop the light on my 10g all the time! i have the light from the hood on it, but without the hood. the light strip isnt quite long enough so i have an orchid take resting on the rim to help hold the light up. i knock it off all the time!

ive only shocked myself once and it took me a while to figure out i was getting shocked, you i kept holding it. lol! :iamwithst


----------



## chad320

Haha, be careful with that!

You know, with the contents of the 65g up on the auction block, doesnt that mean this is the biggest derailed thread ever? :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Haha, be careful with that!
> 
> You know, with the contents of the 65g up on the auction block, doesnt that mean this is the biggest derailed thread ever? :hihi:


Wait, this is about a 65 gallon tank?:hihi:

What is going on with that by the way?


----------



## chad320

I am tearing it down to rescape it. Im planning on going Dutch but if the wood dont sell ill smother it in fissidens and reuse it. I was also contemplating doing a tree scape sideways bendy bonsai style. I doubt it though, ill probably stick to the stems with a Buce and crypt foreground


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> I am tearing it down to rescape it. Im planning on going Dutch but if the wood dont sell ill smother it in fissidens and reuse it. I was also contemplating doing a tree scape sideways bendy bonsai style. I doubt it though, ill probably stick to the stems with a Buce and crypt foreground


Nice. I just saw your sales thread too. That stuff is going quick. Are you going to be selling any moss from that tank (if there is any)?

And I am guessing the African fern went by-by already?


----------



## chad320

Yep, the ferns gone. I am not picking out any moss and any thats there goes along as a freebie. I have my own Taiwan moss so I dont need to sell or keep this stuff. I hope someone takes the crinums. They are huge and putting out side shoots. Definately the best plants in the tank.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Yep, the ferns gone. I am not picking out any moss and any thats there goes along as a freebie. I have my own Taiwan moss so I dont need to sell or keep this stuff. I hope someone takes the crinums. They are huge and putting out side shoots. Definately the best plants in the tank.


Dang. I wish I had a tank big enough for them. I would be glad to have them.


----------



## chad320

They are very cool plants. I know this pic doesnt do it justice but this things core is BIG!


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> They are very cool plants. I know this pic doesnt do it justice but this things core is BIG!


:icon_eek:

Holy Crap! That thing is a monster! It is cool lookin.


----------



## jkan0228

Damn thats huge... If my crypts got that big well god I would have tons of runners!


----------



## chad320

These guys grow slow. Or at least put out runners slow. The leaves will get to about 4' if you let them


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> These guys grow slow. Or at least put out runners slow. The leaves will get to about 4' if you let them


You think that plant would fit in a 20 High? Lol. I kid, I kid.


----------



## nonconductive

that things a monster, chad!


----------



## SkyGrl

wow! monster indeed!!! lol i think there should be a website.. moster plant keepers! LOL

Amy


----------



## 150EH

I like how they grow new leaves, one of the new center leaves will just start to divide or split in two, so the leaf may be a single then split, then back to a single, strange.

I thought I read you like to use thread to tie your moss onto DW Chad, I just tied some Fissidens with regular black sewing thread, how long til it decomposes and starts to fall off?


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> that things a monster, chad!


Thats what she said 



SkyGrl said:


> wow! monster indeed!!! lol i think there should be a website.. moster plant keepers! LOL
> 
> Amy


Thats what she....wait that doesnt work for you too :hihi:



150EH said:


> I like how they grow new leaves, one of the new center leaves will just start to divide or split in two, so the leaf may be a single then split, then back to a single, strange.
> 
> I thought I read you like to use thread to tie your moss onto DW Chad, I just tied some Fissidens with regular black sewing thread, how long til it decomposes and starts to fall off?


It depends. It takes better than a year. Unless you have plecos unraveling it for you or if you didnt double wrap the ends and tie it off good.


----------



## 150EH

I tied it off good so that won't be a problem.


----------



## chad320

I was just fishing around in my tank that got set up last January and I still had to cut thread to get plants free. It doesnt just rot off in no time. I wish


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I was just fishing around in my tank that got set up last January and I still had to cut thread to get plants free. It doesnt just rot off in no time. I wish


Same with me, I had thread before that would go away in a few weeks. Then I had some other thread (RIP, got sucked up by the vacuum LOL) that is indestructible. Been in there for almost a year and I still need a knife or scissors too cut off (not fishing line either by the way).


----------



## chad320

Heres tonights progress. I got all the plants off of the driftwood tonight. I am actually enjoying the barewood look again


----------



## cableguy69846

That is depressing.:frown:


----------



## Bahugo

So what stems you gonna use for your dutch Chad? 

That wood is cool looking, sad too see this broken down. What made you want too go stems? Is it that package I sent you?


----------



## chad320

What goes up, must come down  I am breaking this whole tank down to seperate some fish (72 of them) some shrimp (2 kinds) and replace the substrate. The sub is the main reason for breaking this down. I got a new mix, some ADA As, and some stratum that I want to add but the ammonia spike will kill all of the fish. The only way to get all of the fish out is to pull the driftwood. So the tank comes down. I am debating resetting it with the wood the same but slightly more minimalist. Less varieties of plants and bigger groupings. But I doubt it. Im pretty set on doing another Dutch, maybe ill just save the wood for another year


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> What goes up, must come down  I am breaking this whole tank down to seperate some fish (72 of them) some shrimp (2 kinds) and replace the substrate. The sub is the main reason for breaking this down. I got a new mix, some ADA As, and some stratum that I want to add but the ammonia spike will kill all of the fish. The only way to get all of the fish out is to pull the driftwood. So the tank comes down. I am debating resetting it with the wood the same but slightly more minimalist. Less varieties of plants and bigger groupings. But I doubt it. Im pretty set on doing another Dutch, maybe ill just save the wood for another year


That is a lot of fish. And work. Glad it is you and not me. I will be bringing the popcorn though.:biggrin:


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> So what stems you gonna use for your dutch Chad?
> 
> That wood is cool looking, sad too see this broken down. What made you want too go stems? Is it that package I sent you?


I am not telling what stems yet  This tank WAS a stem tank a year ago. Theres some washed out pics if you go to my profile. Terrible camera at the time  It IS partially because of the stem pack. You definately sent along some reassurance. Assurance. Its like insurance for your...Um, actually ive been testing some substrates pretty heavily for a long time and ive found a good mix for the things I want to grow. Its the same sub thats in the 29g stem tank now and I am going to expand that tank somewhat (different stems  )



cableguy69846 said:


> That is a lot of fish. And work. Glad it is you and not me. I will be bringing the popcorn though.:biggrin:


I will try to give plenty of picture updates along the way of the breakdown and the reset.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> I am not telling what stems yet  This tank WAS a stem tank a year ago. Theres some washed out pics if you go to my profile. Terrible camera at the time  It IS partially because of the stem pack. You definately sent along some reassurance. Assurance. Its like insurance for your...Um, actually ive been testing some substrates pretty heavily for a long time and ive found a good mix for the things I want to grow. Its the same sub thats in the 29g stem tank now and I am going to expand that tank somewhat (different stems  )
> 
> I will try to give plenty of picture updates along the way of the breakdown and the reset.


roud:

I will be waiting patiently for them.:bounce:


----------



## chad320

Expect the new tank to go up around the new year and some big transitions in Feb.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Expect the new tank to go up around the new year and some big transitions in Feb.


Um, Feb is a bad time for me. My daughter is due then. Lol. JK, I will be watching.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I am not telling what stems yet  This tank WAS a stem tank a year ago. Theres some washed out pics if you go to my profile. Terrible camera at the time  It IS partially because of the stem pack. You definately sent along some reassurance. Assurance. Its like insurance for your...Um, actually ive been testing some substrates pretty heavily for a long time and ive found a good mix for the things I want to grow. Its the same sub thats in the 29g stem tank now and I am going to expand that tank somewhat (different stems  )
> 
> I will try to give plenty of picture updates along the way of the breakdown and the reset.


Glad the stem package was such a hit for you! :biggrin: What type of fish and shrimp are you getting rid of? I think a dutch would be interesting, I'm not a huge fan of the strict rules about it, but I like watching other people doing it lol! I say keep the wood, just in-case you ever want too add it back in that's a really cool piece of wood.


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Glad the stem package was such a hit for you! :biggrin: What type of fish and shrimp are you getting rid of? I think a dutch would be interesting, I'm not a huge fan of the strict rules about it, but I like watching other people doing it lol! I say keep the wood, just in-case you ever want too add it back in that's a really cool piece of wood.


I have a 29g thats a farm tank for now. Well not really a farm, just an extra tank for moving stuff around. Once this 65g gets rescaped the farm tank will be the last to get redone. I may put the wood in there along with a few other matching piecs for an EZ keeper pleco tank...with shrimp


----------



## chad320

Just because the fish are so visible tonight. Geez, I need a better camera


----------



## Dempsey

This type of tank has really grown on me. I think I may do something like this with my 29g. I just have to find some nice peices of wood...


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice fish in there!


----------



## .Mko.

man, you've got quite the variety of fish in there great colors. Seeing you take down all that lush vegetation just made me die inside a little.. haha oh well bet your new scape will look great too =D


----------



## chad320

Thanks fellas. I have decided to keep the wood and add the two pieces that match. I am going to tone down the plant matter a bit and leave more wood exposed. My collectoritus got the better of me the first time around. Hopefully it isnt such a mess this time. I actually found plants that I forgot that I had when taking this down  I want the crinums out and more Balansae in the back. I am going to go with anubias nana petite at the bottom of the wood and some crypts and buce for the rest of it. I am also tired of the Taiwan moss being messy so I will probably add fissidens for uniformity and manageability. The fish will all go back in minus a few. The CPDs are coming out and getting their own tank along with the cory hasbrosus and drarf chain loaches. Two of each kind of tetra are staying in and the rest will get swapped at the LFS for other tetras. I am not touching anything until after the holidays but I will try to keep you entertained with some random shots from around the house until then


----------



## msnikkistar

Chad,

I want your tank!

Do you happen to know of a shrimp safe fish that will eat planaria? I have one tank, that got it somehow, and I am tired of doing the traps. They seem to just come back over and over. Driving me nuts.


----------



## jkan0228

msnikkistar said:


> Do you happen to know of a shrimp safe fish that will eat planaria? I have one tank, that got it somehow, and I am tired of doing the traps. They seem to just come back over and over. Driving me nuts.


+1.... I have extra hardy planaria in my shrimp tank...


----------



## chad320

msnikkistar said:


> Chad,
> 
> I want your tank!
> 
> Do you happen to know of a shrimp safe fish that will eat planaria? I have one tank, that got it somehow, and I am tired of doing the traps. They seem to just come back over and over. Driving me nuts.





jkan0228 said:


> +1.... I have extra hardy planaria in my shrimp tank...


Me too. To a certain extent. The fendendazole works good if you get it before WC night  Ive also got the other extreme which is Tetras. No planaria in here at all. They can and will eat an adult shrimp. I guess the trick is to provide them plenty of cover. I just thinned this one for rescape and here is a blurry shot of a guilty culprit, a red and blue Columbian Tetra...


----------



## jkan0228

"fendendazole" thats what a friend of mine suggested that I use. It supposedly a de-wormer for dogs right?


----------



## chad320

Supposedly  I dont have a dog but its worked for me. Liam is a master at this trick


----------



## msnikkistar

Yea, I use that stuff, but get tired of waiting for the dang stuff to break down, and to be honest, I hate doing waterchanges on this particular tank. It's not high enough for my python to start and I have to do some magical tricks to get it to start unloading water. Takes me about 10 minutes just to get the water to start flowing out of it.


----------



## chad320

haha, terrible! I have the same problem on a few as well. I use them as low tech tanks  Just so I dont have to transfer as much water :hihi:


----------



## msnikkistar

Yea... This one is a 23G cube tank. Lugging that much water back and forth is annoying lol.


----------



## chad320

Yup, yup, id give anything for a constant RO/DI drip  Waterchanges = 0 Chad320 = 1 :hihi:


----------



## msnikkistar

Pfft, I have soft water at home with a low tds.

Nikki = 1 Chad = 0 LOL


----------



## zachary908

msnikkistar said:


> Pfft, I have soft water at home with a low tds.
> 
> Nikki = 1 Chad = 0 LOL


So lucky! Hi Nikki! :hihi:


----------



## msnikkistar

Hi Zach!


----------



## jkan0228

zachary908 said:


> So lucky! Hi Nikki! :hihi:





msnikkistar said:


> Hi Zach!


This is why you people have thousands of posts... haha! :hihi:

Do you have to do a waterchange once the you're done dosing?


----------



## msnikkistar

WHAT!? No way, we don't do that to increase our post count. lol

When you do fend, you wait 24-48 hours, then do a big waterchange


----------



## jkan0228

Kidding!! :hihi:

Does it matter if I do the waterchange after the entire dosing schedule? I was told by Liam that the medicine becomes inert after 72 hours of oxygen and light?


----------



## msnikkistar

No, basically you are doing a waterchange just to get rid of the ammonia being caused by the planaria dying and decaying. You're not really taking the meds out.


----------



## jkan0228

So how long does it take for the planaria to go byebye? 2 or 3 days?


----------



## msnikkistar

About that


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


>


Wait, this journal is still alive?!? I thought you tore it down and I haven't been checking in. Nice way to fool me, Chad. :biggrin: Great pictures of the fish, by the way.


----------



## chad320

Yes, Sara, this tank lives on!!! I am just rescaping for the first of the year. I have a birthday Jan. 8th and thats what I want for my birthday, a rescape  My GF isnt too excited about helping but, hey, its my birthday gift so no whinin :hihi:

Nikki, nice on the soft tap water. Mine is close but I still need to cut it with RO/DI for any tigers to live.


----------



## 150EH

I think we need a full spread type photo shoot, the pics of the exposed wood did look nice, it's nice to get it thinned out and do it over again.


----------



## chad320

I will take pics along the way. I am waiting for some supplies to show up so I can start really tearing stuff out of this tank. It will happen over the course of about a month, maybe less.


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Yes, Sara, this tank lives on!!! I am just rescaping for the first of the year. I have a birthday Jan. 8th and thats what I want for my birthday, a rescape  My GF isnt too excited about helping but, hey, its my birthday gift so no whinin :hihi:
> 
> Nikki, nice on the soft tap water. Mine is close but I still need to cut it with RO/DI for any tigers to live.


Happy Birthday early! And your girlfriend is a saint. roud:


----------



## looking4roselines

Happy early birthday chad!

I just set a reminder on my phone to send you a birthday present to arrive on the day before your big day


----------



## SkyGrl

Happy Birthday Chad! start ordering stuff now! the shipping will be SLOW! 

Amy


----------



## chad320

Haha, thanks guys. Xue, anything from your collection will probably be the best gift I get  The mail was positive today. I got my supplies and some plants. Now that ive got my stuff I cant wait to start breaking this down and resetting it how I want. Is it Friday yet?


----------



## 150EH

How come you guys/gals all have planaria in your shrimp tanks, btw fendendazole is the trick for planaria, anchor worm, etc. and is a dog dewormer?


----------



## chad320

I get planaria in my shrimp tanks that dont have fish. Otherwise the fish eat them  Dog dewormer works good but you have to be careful about transferring nets and plants while you are treating so you dont transfer them back.


----------



## 150EH

I've never seen them in my tank before but all you guys have them in your shrimp tanks? I hope I don't get them in my shrimp tank!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Haha, thanks guys. Xue, anything from your collection will probably be the best gift I get  The mail was positive today. I got my supplies and some plants. Now that ive got my stuff I cant wait to start breaking this down and resetting it how I want. Is it Friday yet?


Happy early birthday, or Happy birthday.. when is your birthday? 

What did you get? Can we get a picture of the goodies. They are so cliche, but I like those pictures lol.


----------



## chad320

Here are some pics of some of the breakdown last night. The beer I was drinking made me partly cloudy too fast so I had to stop. That means more beer, I mean rescaping, tonight 

Here is a pic of pulling some of the plants...










And pulling the driftwood and the rest of the plants I could see...










The tank starting to clear to get what I missed...










The crinum natas that got pulled out...


----------



## Bahugo

Dun Dun Dun
And it begins. *grabs the popcorn* 

That plant is sexy! 

I'm going to come over and bury beer cans in the tank if you don't get more progress done tonight, that way you will be motivated too dig around lol 

You are putting new soil in this correct? What's happening too the old stuff? 

I don't know why, but the thought of beer really has me craving pizza. lol


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Dun Dun Dun
> And it begins. *grabs the popcorn*
> 
> That plant is sexy!
> 
> I'm going to come over and bury beer cans in the tank if you don't get more progress done tonight, that way you will be motivated too dig around lol
> 
> You are putting new soil in this correct? What's happening too the old stuff?
> 
> I don't know why, but the thought of beer really has me craving pizza. lol


Yep. I tore it all down and added a couple bags of Aquasoil. I just mixed it in is all  Like the cheese on a pizza 

When I got off work today the tank was clear and ready to be picked...











Crypts growing out of the sponge 










Anubias zip-tie on the table...










Crypt flaccidfolia ready to go in...










The tank clearing off a bit for planting...


----------



## zachary908

Driftwood looks nice, Chad! Can't wait to see the rest of the tank planted up.


----------



## .Mko.

sexy sexy driftwood chad. Anubias and driftwood are my two favourite planted tank features. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chaos_Being

Wow  I don't think I'd have the guts to tear down my tank and do a reboot, it took so long to grow in as it is! Regardless, I did really like your tank before but I'm liking the look of that driftwood and Anubias already.


----------



## chad320

zachary908 said:


> Driftwood looks nice, Chad! Can't wait to see the rest of the tank planted up.


Slowly  I am still debating a carpet. Im thinking Lilaeopsis for now...



.Mko. said:


> sexy sexy driftwood chad. Anubias and driftwood are my two favourite planted tank features. Keep up the good work.


Thanks! I hope it fills in nice and makes a good ceterpiece bush.



Chaos_Being said:


> Wow  I don't think I'd have the guts to tear down my tank and do a reboot, it took so long to grow in as it is! Regardless, I did really like your tank before but I'm liking the look of that driftwood and Anubias already.


After about a year of low maintenance slow growers I get bored so I like to reset it for the year. I see you got a link to your thread. Ill definately check in


----------



## sewingalot

Rewind, and go back to this scape: 

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa364/chad320/691.jpg

That is your best work EVER! The fish and shrimp really stand out in that shot. :biggrin:


----------



## thrak76

Did you put Christmas lights on a Jade plant?


----------



## chad320

Figures...that stuff is for professionals only. It takes alot of beer and Jameson to focus the mind on that level of artistic skill :hihi:


----------



## chad320

thrak76 said:


> Did you put Christmas lights on a Jade plant?


Ummm...yes...were kinda hippies around here and dont go for either plastic trees or cutting one down when we have a perfectly good tree in the house


----------



## thrak76

Love it! My Jade's only about 7 years old, and nowhere no "light-worthy". I'll have to remember that in a few years though...


----------



## chad320

thrak76 said:


> Love it! My Jade's only about 7 years old, and nowhere no "light-worthy". I'll have to remember that in a few years though...


I think this one is 9. I dont really have room for a Christmas tree so we decorate this one. Garland, lights, bulbs, and even candy canes  If it could talk it would say "Why are you dressing me in drag?" :hihi: My daughter likes it tho, and thats all that matters


----------



## Bahugo

Tank looks nice so far, can't wait too see it fully planted. Glad you kept the driftwood that piece is a beast! Thanks for the crypts ID's btw chad.


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Tank looks nice so far, can't wait too see it fully planted. Glad you kept the driftwood that piece is a beast! Thanks for the crypts ID's btw chad.


Thanks Rich. I added a few pieces to the driftwood that didnt seem to fit last time. I really didnt like how the anubias covered all the wood. I want it to show more in this tank. There were some other things that bothered me too. I didnt like the Balansae mixed with the flaccidfolia. I also wanted to move a few crypts but they had rooted under the acrylic plate and I couldnt get them out. Some of the easier varieties had also thrown out so many runners that as I pulled them they messed up other plants. It was time to get it redone right. No problem on the IDs bro. Theyll be easier to ID as time goes on.


----------



## Dempsey

How is it looking today? Filled? Water clear?


----------



## chad320

Here it is today before I mess with it again tonight...


----------



## .Mko.

anubias on wood <3 that is all.

haha looks good what are your plans for today on the tank?


----------



## Bahugo

Nice progress! I swear the past few pics I see the reflection of the lights and I think they are some really photoshopped shrimp lol. 

I really like the base of the tree, it looks very natural how you did it (where it goes into the gravel)


----------



## chad320

.Mko. said:


> anubias on wood <3 that is all.
> 
> haha looks good what are your plans for today on the tank?


I was planning on planting some more stuff but my lady says not until late tonight 



Bahugo said:


> Nice progress! I swear the past few pics I see the reflection of the lights and I think they are some really photoshopped shrimp lol.
> 
> I really like the base of the tree, it looks very natural how you did it (where it goes into the gravel)


Thanks, Im going to reposition it a little to get the tips poiinting how I want them. And that silly tree is blocking access to the tank and good FTS pics. Its getting moved after Christmas. There are some shrimp in here but not that bright :hihi:


----------



## Dempsey

I really like the way you have the manzy now. I need to invest...


----------



## chad320

I got mine from Tom. I just asked for an assortment of 1"-2" diameter branches that I could screw together and offered $100 and he made a package with more than I expected. Theres no doubt he has a good eye for collecting this stuff and what will look good in the tank.


----------



## Jeromeit

True story, your petites came in btw. Gorgeous pieces! Thanks bro!


----------



## chad320

Are they all ok looking Jerome? I was worried about it for a few dyas. They must be running slow, everyone else just got theirs too.


----------



## Jeromeit

Bro they look gorgeous you can see them in my journal  I was worried as hell too. But what can I say but you were right those guys are tanks.


----------



## orchidman

looks great so far!


----------



## chad320

Nice. I checked your journal and saw them. They look good in there  I did a little more planting on this tank but not much. Im still torn on a carpet... Maybe I should just add a little of everything?


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Im still torn on a carpet... Maybe I should just add a little of everything?


Ranunculus Inundatus would look killer in here!


----------



## chad320

zachary908 said:


> Ranunculus Inundatus would look killer in here!


 Yes it would but I like something that I dont have to trim since its so hard to reach the bottom of the tank. The last batch I had of that stuff went everywhere


----------



## Bahugo

Any ideas on what you want for a carpet?


----------



## chad320

I am tossing around some ideas. I think Lilaeopsis braziliensis for the back 1/2 and pruple starogyne for the sides in front with a Buce center. I really want to keep this tank old school looking although its technically high tech. All of the crypts are old world crypts but they are my favorite ones.


----------



## jkan0228

A buce or purple Staurogyne carpet wouldn't require trimming at all. Maybe once a few months?

The only problem is the initial cost.


----------



## chad320

I got the buce and some purple Starognye already. I just need a few more purps.


----------



## Jeromeit

-.- jealous.. lol


----------



## chad320

Dont be jealous. I have been scarping up pennies to get them a few at a time and will probably end up killing them  Speaking of, I had ALL of my fish go belly up when I put them in their new tank. I about died at the sight of 72 dead fish! Then I realized my heater had been unplugged and the temp was 60*. I added some hot water and luckily enough they all made it to today. No wonder all of my keei melted. I am sure its been unplugged awhile and that would explain it. I sure hope they recover...ugh.


----------



## Bahugo

Hope all your fish make it Chad!


----------



## chad320

yeah, they'll be fine. I am just pissed that I did something stupid AGAIN with temperature. Especially for over a month? And after I just went through overheating my emergents.


----------



## Bahugo

Yeah, I feel ya. It'll be all good, I've done things like that. By the way I think you need some bristlenoses lol I really have no idea what i am going too do with all these babies.


----------



## .Mko.

whoa what a scare! good to hear they're okay. I've had that happen before too unfortunately i lost a few in the process. Good job keeping them alive !


----------



## chad320

You guys know the scenario, tank looks good why not toss in some fish...oops, guess I better check the temp  Here are some pics of my cold, underheated  stem tank. Top down style like my homie Dempsey :hihi:

A FTS to get it started...










Macrandra Japan red...










Nesea pendicillata 'Golden' (sp?)










Periscaria 'Kawagoanum'










Clinopodium cf. Brownei and L. senegalensis...










R. macrandra, L. brevipes X arcuata, P. palustris...










Rotala rotundafolia needle leaf 'Red'...










True indica and powder blue Bucephalandra...










Some short L. 'Cuba'...










L. senegalensis...










A. reineckii...


----------



## dewalltheway

Alot of nice looking, healthy stems in there man! Looks good. I know where to go now and get some great stems! Great job!


----------



## zachary908

Everything looks great, Chad!

Well.. except for that buce... it looks terrible, still got my address? You better just send it to me! Bahahaha. :hihi:


----------



## Jeromeit

chad320 said:


> Dont be jealous. I have been scarping up pennies to get them a few at a time and will probably end up killing them  Speaking of, I had ALL of my fish go belly up when I put them in their new tank. I about died at the sight of 72 dead fish! Then I realized my heater had been unplugged and the temp was 60*. I added some hot water and luckily enough they all made it to today. No wonder all of my keei melted. I am sure its been unplugged awhile and that would explain it. I sure hope they recover...ugh.


ouch bro.. that sucks.. I hope they'll be fine.. what a scare!


----------



## cableguy69846

Tank looks good man. I wish I could get my A. reineckii to look that good.:angryfire


----------



## Bahugo

:fish1:

That tank looks amazing Chad!!!!!!!! Can't wait too see what you do with the 65g.


----------



## chad320

Thanks fellas! Mark, if you need something LMK, we can figure something out.

Zach, hows the 'Sintang' that I sent you doing? I think you better send it back this powder is lonely 

Cable, yours probably does look good. It just grows slow, like mine 

Rich, dont get your hopes set too high. Im going to old school the 65g. It wont be anything fun like a stem tank.


----------



## jkan0228

Absolutely love your tank and your plants!


----------



## sewingalot

I think for xmas, I need some L. senegalensis. Any idea where I kind find this plant, Chad?  Seriously, though your tank is looking beautiful. Do you have an up to date plant list for the stems?


----------



## chad320

ugh, you had to ask didnt you? I was sitting here thinking last night, I hope no one asks what those two plants are so I dont have to go looking for them :hihi: Well, I guess ill post up a list tonight when I find them  Ive got some stuff to do around the house first tho. Ive got a giant pile of presents that still need wrapped before Christmas


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Zach, hows the 'Sintang' that I sent you doing? I think you better send it back this powder is lonely


Sintang has been doing great other than the algae it had been growing on it... I think I finally fixed that though, I moved it to a different spot and the new leaves are algae free so far. It's also sending a new shoot off of the rhizome!


----------



## Bahugo

WHAT!?!?!?! 

What happened too the dutch concept with the crypts and buce???????????????????


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> WHAT!?!?!?!
> 
> What happened too the dutch concept with the crypts and buce???????????????????


It was a joke  I cant really put stems in this thing because the top of the tank is 6'4" high. It makes for some terrible aquascaping/trimming out of sheer laziness. Hence all of the old school slow grower plants. Water changes get done with a siphon and I dont have to worry about doing a bunch of maintenance perched up on a stool. Im a little top heavy for all that  Im still getting around to doing the crypts and Buce carpet tho.


----------



## Bahugo

I think I just shed a tear knowing their will not be stems


----------



## chad320

There will still likely be stems. Just not on the sense that we usually think of stems. I am going to add some oddballs that dont fit other stem tanks well. Like periscaria praetermissa.


----------



## bsmith

I have found that purple bamboo grows just fine in a low tech tank that would house crypts and other plants of that type. It grows slow as you know what but still, it grows. Just an idea.


----------



## chad320

bsmith said:


> I have found that purple bamboo grows just fine in a low tech tank that would house crypts and other plants of that type. It grows slow as you know what but still, it grows. Just an idea.


Fo Shizzle  Thats exactly what im talking about. One of those stems that doesnt fit the "typical" stem scape. Murdannia...


----------



## zachary908

Hygrophila sp 'Bold' might work well for what you have planned, Chad!


----------



## chad320

zachary908 said:


> Hygrophila sp 'Bold' might work well for what you have planned, Chad!


OMGoodness, hygros take way to much trimming  I even like 'tiger' but its alot of work 

Well for 150EH (AKA Tim) here is the best source of research that ive found on these mosses. Here are my pics and my "guesses" as to IDs. I am pretty sure im accurate, but if you are a moss guru, please prove me wrong  Id rather have a true ID than a guess...

Blepharostoma trichophyllum (mini rose moss)...






































and some Notocyphus lutescens...





































and some needle leaf rotala that I was trying to ID along with another ID thread hoping to get a positive ID. Make sense?...


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> and some needle leaf rotala that I was trying to ID along with another ID thread hoping to get a positive ID. Make sense?...


Did I send you that? Kind of looks like rotundifolia


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> OMGoodness, hygros take way to much trimming  I even like 'tiger' but its alot of work


Bold doesn't seem to grow near as fast as most hygros. Maybe that's just me though.. I'm getting some really neat/ interesting color out of mine... I'll have to take some pics.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Bold doesn't seem to grow near as fast as most hygros. Maybe that's just me though.. I'm getting some really neat/ interesting color out of mine... I'll have to take some pics.


Mine grow like 6" a week with 3 side shoots.. It is a really cool plant but takes over fast.


----------



## bsmith

Also Stauro Tropica 049 actually grows well in a low tech set up. More leggy than usual but it survives just fine. I have also put some tonina in my low tech tanks for s&g's and it grew, not great but it lived. All my tanks are soft water though and get WC's from my RO/DI system at home. 

I just got a piece of Stauro purple and have it in my 37g w 4x24w of t5ho and it looks pretty much like the Tropica 049 just more stemmy and with thinner leaves. I heard that brighter lighting brings out the purple but if that doesn't do it I'm not sure what will...

I have never had luck with murdannia. Every time I have gotten it the stems were small and got uprooted.


----------



## jkan0228

Are you growing the moss in your tank? Or just in a tub?


----------



## chad320

bsmith said:


> Also Stauro Tropica 049 actually grows well in a low tech set up. More leggy than usual but it survives just fine. I have also put some tonina in my low tech tanks for s&g's and it grew, not great but it lived. All my tanks are soft water though and get WC's from my RO/DI system at home.
> 
> I just got a piece of Stauro purple and have it in my 37g w 4x24w of t5ho and it looks pretty much like the Tropica 049 just more stemmy and with thinner leaves. I heard that brighter lighting brings out the purple but if that doesn't do it I'm not sure what will...
> 
> I have never had luck with murdannia. Every time I have gotten it the stems were small and got uprooted.


Thanks B, that helps. they should have medium light at worst.



jkan0228 said:


> Are you growing the moss in your tank? Or just in a tub?


Its from the 29g Crypt nurii tank. I just trimmed it and put it up emmersed for pics in a few months tho


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Mine grow like 6" a week with 3 side shoots.. It is a really cool plant but takes over fast.


Hmm, interesting. Mine gets super purple and stays low to the ground.


----------



## Dempsey

Not sure how I have never seen your stem tank before.... That tank looks awesome!!


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Did I send you that? Kind of looks like rotundifolia


No. I forgot who I got it from.I had it in another ID thread and said it was needle leaf rotala 'green' and they said no green stays green. Mines green at the bottom, red at the top. Its some sort of needle leaf tho. Rotundafolia (from you) is right next to it and has shorter leaves.



Dempsey said:


> Not sure how I have never seen your stem tank before.... That tank looks awesome!!


Did you see anything you want? Id love to trade you for your "bottoms"  or tops on your super Orange plant. I got heat packs and styro boxes so I could send you an extra heat pack to send mine back with


----------



## Dempsey

chad320 said:


> Did you see anything you want? Id love to trade you for your "bottoms"  or tops on your super Orange plant. I got heat packs and styro boxes so I could send you an extra heat pack to send mine back with


Might have to take you up on that! They are getting to the size that they need to be trimmed. This weekend for sure. I could even trim them today... 

What lights do you have on that tank?


----------



## chad320

Its a Coralife fixture with Geismann aquaflora and 10k bulbs, T5HO. Shoot me a PM with what you want, Id LOVE to have a few of yours.


----------



## Chaos_Being

chad320 said:


> After about a year of low maintenance slow growers I get bored so I like to reset it for the year. I see you got a link to your thread. Ill definately check in


 
I hear you man...while I love having a simpler, low-maintenance tank, I do get the urge to switch it up sometimes. I have fought that urge thus far, as it took so long to grow in as is :icon_wink How are your fish- doing better? Oh, and that stem tank looks crazy awesome...what a rainbow of color.


----------



## chad320

The fish made it allright with the exception of one of the 3 clown plecos. And thanks for the compliment. It was good for pics the other night but its due for a trim now


----------



## Bahugo

When we gonna get some updates Chad!? 

Did you ever get my PM by the way?


----------



## chad320

I have been too busy lately. Maybe in the next few days  I forgot what PM you are talking about. Shoot it to me again.


----------



## 150EH

chad320 said:


> OMGoodness, hygros take way to much trimming  I even like 'tiger' but its alot of work
> 
> Well for 150EH (AKA Tim) here is the best source of research that ive found on these mosses. Here are my pics and my "guesses" as to IDs. I am pretty sure im accurate, but if you are a moss guru, please prove me wrong  Id rather have a true ID than a guess...


Thanks for the photos, I wish there was more info on these moses but for now it seems to be in just a few hands or atleast nobody is writing a profile on them. Mine are growing like crazy in a high tech tank but the did take a little hit after my regulator was broken for a week.



bsmith said:


> Also Stauro Tropica 049 actually grows well in a low tech set up. More leggy than usual but it survives just fine. I have also put some tonina in my low tech tanks for s&g's and it grew, not great but it lived. All my tanks are soft water though and get WC's from my RO/DI system at home.


I have S. porto velho in my low tech nano, the light is good but no C02 or ferts and the substrate is Stratum, but they are growing slowly but look better that the plants in my high tech tank planted in Flourite, I think the key to these 2 is a rich substrate. What substrate are you growing them in Brian?


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> A FTS to get it started...


Damn... sorry I haven't been following your thread as much as I should but man... your tank has changed A LOT, and for the good! Love it bro.


----------



## chad320

Nick, this is one of my 29g stem tanks. I am still working on the 65g for now. I added a Buce carpet but im needing more lilaeopsis for the back.


----------



## chad320

Well, since its the middle of winter and things arent jumping right together with the 65g, here are some shots of my 10g Wal-Mrat special  Its a stock 10g tank from the big box store outfitted with their CF lights they sell. Its pretty fancy  I added 1 BPS Co2 via a white airstone. It recieves minimal ferts and bi-weekly WCs. The substrate is the worst crap that you could ever buy (sorry, no reviews on this site). I would love to switch this to an Akadama tank in the near future. Anyhow, on to my crappy photography skills...

How 1st class hillbilly tanks look in person..










The blurry FTS...










The center...










Mini pellia...










Downoi and some Subwassertang...










Fissidens nobilis...










TPFRs, Singapore moss, Weeping moss, and Mini pellia...










Downio and C. affinis runner...


----------



## Bahugo

Your tank looks great Chad! What substrate is it that you hate so bad? 

By the way, when we go driftwood hunting this year I am bringing you some bristle nose pleco's for all of your tanks. I have them everywhere.


----------



## chad320

Dude, I need about a dozen BNs. Seriously. And thanks on the tank. The Lilaeopsis mauritus carpet could come along a little faster but otherwise its growng decent. This is ADA AS Malaya Powder and it blows all over constantly. Its a good growing medium but never seems to settle. To the point im considering capping it with sand.


----------



## Bahugo

Give me some moss or maybe if you are feeling generous some crypts or your sexy cherry shrimp and you can have a dozen BN's whenever they are ready. In all seriousness if you want some whenever I do come out there you are more then willing too have a dozen. They realistically probably need another month or two though, but I would be more then happy too give you some.


----------



## chad320

Sure thing, anything you need for them. I should have plenty of moss, shrimp, or crypts.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Sure thing, anything you need for them. I should have plenty of moss, shrimp, or crypts.


Sweet! Sounds like a plan. 

Did you rename your thread? 

Are you on a 65g hiatus, we need pics of your 65g.


----------



## chad320

I did rename the thread. I am going to come up with a better name soon because its more of a collection of all of my tanks now. The 65g is getting some planting done tonight so if its not too cloudy I will post some up. I didnt mess with it at all over the holidays and its due for some work. The filter is so clogged up on it that its supposed to pump 1200 GPH and it seriously pumping less than 100. I can hear each and every bubble of Co2 get shot through


----------



## Jeromeit

i like where this is going bro!


----------



## chad320

Thanks Jerome. I always want the carpet to come in fast but when it does I get bored with it fast


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I did rename the thread. I am going to come up with a better name soon because its more of a collection of all of my tanks now. The 65g is getting some planting done tonight so if its not too cloudy I will post some up. I didnt mess with it at all over the holidays and its due for some work. The filter is so clogged up on it that its supposed to pump 1200 GPH and it seriously pumping less than 100. I can hear each and every bubble of Co2 get shot through


I hate when my filters get clogged. It's always a chore when it's like "god won't that stupid filter shut up" and you keep walking by and look the other way, but when you do maintenance and it is not clogged up or anything you could care less lol. Atleast that is how I am. 

So how cloudy is the 65g? :tongue:


----------



## Dempsey

Very cool man! Love the mosses! BTW, I also have a big chunk of subwassertang(or however it's spelled) if you want it.


----------



## looking4roselines

Hey Chad. 

Your birthday present is on the way. It is something that you always wanted so hopefully it will still be a surprise. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

title say pics 1/3.. i dont see any pics!


----------



## chad320

looking4roselines said:


> Hey Chad.
> 
> Your birthday present is on the way. It is something that you always wanted so hopefully it will still be a surprise. :hihi:


Awesome! Thanks! I was just thinking of what you have for a nice foreground for the 65g. Ill post up some pics soon so you see what I mean.



orchidman said:


> title say pics 1/3.. i dont see any pics!


I spent most of the night fighting a much needed battle of clado in a DHG 'Belem' carpet tonight. Hopefully it works out  I took some before(albeit crappy) pics so ill have some after pics tomorrow. Swear


----------



## 150EH

The pics of the 10 gallon look really good I was suprised you have C02 in that one. I'll have to say I'm enjoying my nano without C02 and even if Stratum isn't considered nutrient rich it's growing trouble free and I can't say thant form my high tech tank with Flourite, it always seems to be one problem after the next. This weeks problem is Blue green algae in the mosses you gave me and I'm not sure how to get rid of it.


----------



## looking4roselines

If its a 65 g, it will fit nicely for a foreground plant. It's not a carpet though =)


----------



## lbacha

Chad

If you want a slow starting but fast once it gets going foreground go with parva (I know nothing fancy but I like it), mine is crazy thick now, it was infested with bba so I trimmed it all down to the substrate and it has since come back twice as thick. I like it much better than some because it doesn't overgrow objects I have some small stones in the substrate that you can still see, lol. I'm going to plant buces on them this weekend.

Len


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys. I had considered parva for sure. I think I probably will go with it. I need something thats going to keep the Buce visible. It would also work nicely with my other idea. Id like to be able to drain this tank in the summer and grow it emergent. My friend just got some misting systems in his hydroponics store so im going to get one and try it out on this tank this coming spring.


----------



## chad320

150EH said:


> The pics of the 10 gallon look really good I was suprised you have C02 in that one. I'll have to say I'm enjoying my nano without C02 and even if Stratum isn't considered nutrient rich it's growing trouble free and I can't say thant form my high tech tank with Flourite, it always seems to be one problem after the next. This weeks problem is Blue green algae in the mosses you gave me and I'm not sure how to get rid of it.


I didnt use Co2 until I had some Clado take over my mini pellia. I thinned it out and am battling it with the Co2, which in turn, works out good for the Downoi as well as the MP.


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> Thanks guys. I had considered parva for sure. I think I probably will go with it. I need something thats going to keep the Buce visible. It would also work nicely with my other idea. Id like to be able to drain this tank in the summer and grow it emergent. My friend just got some misting systems in his hydroponics store so im going to get one and try it out on this tank this coming spring.


If you need some let me know mine could use some thinning out in a couple places

Len


----------



## chad320

lbacha said:


> If you need some let me know mine could use some thinning out in a couple places
> 
> Len


Yes, id be up for a trade but I need to get some more heat packs in first so ill let you know when they get here.


----------



## lbacha

Where do you get your heat packs from? I should really get some as well

Len


----------



## chad320

Kens fish. Also a great place for Kordon Breather bags, and fish food.


----------



## Bahugo

The third was a few days ago chad! lol Check out the new hack job inn the tank.


----------



## chad320

Heres some shots of the 29g stem tank...

Ludwigia repens X arcuata










A side shot










Limnophila sp 'Wavy'










Nesea crassicaulis and L. 'Cuba'










Clinopodium cf brownei










Nesea crassicaulis










Nesea crassicaulis










Ludwigia sp 'Rubin'










Ludwigia repens X arcuata










Rotala macrandra 'Japan red'










Proserpinaca palustris










Ludwigia inclinata var. 'Cuba'


----------



## bsmith

Your reds are gorgeous Chad. What are your parameters and your lighting amount and photoperiod?


----------



## chad320

Tap water, PPS-Pro ferts(slightly modified), Giesmann bulbs(aqua flora/6500K) and a 12 hr photoperiod.


----------



## bsmith

How many watts in what fixture?


----------



## chad320

Its a Coralife T5-HO with 24" bulbs. Its a cheapy fixture. I think the Drs got them for $120.


----------



## zachary908

Looking good, Chad! I love that palustris!


----------



## chad320

Thanks! Apparently, so do the snails


----------



## chad320

Ok, so I finally got a stems list together. I think I got them all...

Ludwigia inclinata var. 'Cuba'
Alternanthera reineckii 'Rosafolia'
Clinopodium cf. brownei
Didiplid diandra
Eichornia diversafolia
Heteranthera zosterfolia
Hottonia palustris
Limnophila aromatica
Ludwigia repens X arcuata
Ludwigia senegalensis
Ludwigia sp. 'Rubin'
Mayaca fluvatilis
Murdannia sp. 'Red'
Nesea crassicaulis
Neasea pedicillata 'Golden'
Persicaria praetermissa
persicaria 'Kawagoeanum'
Pogostemon erectus
Proserpinaca palustris
Rotala macrandra 'Japan Red'
Rotala macrandra 'Green'
Rotala rotundafolia
Rotala wallichii
Spaerocaryum malaccense
Rotala narrow leaf 'Red'
Rotala narrow leaf 'Green'
Hemianthus glomeratus
Limnophile repens 'Mini'
Najas roraima
Limnophila sp. 'Wavy'


----------



## zachary908

You've got a few plants in there, huh? :hihi:

Any chance you can hook me up with some proserpinaca plaustris in the future?


----------



## chad320

All of them arent in this one tank. They are scattered around the house in 4 different tanks. MOST of them are in here tho  I could definately hook you up. I have some in red like the pics and some that likes to stay greener with red edges. IDK why its like that but it grows right along side the red stuff and never changes.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> All of them arent in this one tank. They are scattered around the house in 4 different tanks. MOST of them are in here tho  I could definately hook you up. I have some in red like the pics and some that likes to stay greener with red edges. IDK why its like that but it grows right along side the red stuff and never changes.


I'd be interested in both! I'll probably shoot you a PM next week, because I'll have cash in my paypal account. I've got lots of stuff going out tomorrow. 

Do you have any cool mosses available right now?


----------



## chad320

I took almost all of my mosses and converted them to my emergent setup to sort out a clado problem so I wont have any for a long time now. I can post you up a pic in a bit and show you where theyre at.

As far as the palustris. I only have 2 of the red and 3 of the green so you wont get a giant bush or anything. And I dont have heat packs yet so you might consider waiting. They arent going anywhere


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Ok, so I finally got a stems list together. I think I got them all...
> 
> Ludwigia sp. 'Rubin'


Is this the large red stem that I sent you? If so I don't think it is Rubin. I got it from Sara and it is the Ludwigia hybrid "big" red. I'm almost certain I sent you a small stem of it in the plant package I sent you atleast.


----------



## chad320

I think it is. I dont see the difference in the 'Rubin' and the hybrid thats going around. I think that Rubin has been renamed via this site is all.

EDIT: Zach, I would like to trade you for some Ludwigia Cf. suffruticosa and Bacops lanigera if you have some left.


----------



## chad320

Here is some Notocyphus and mini rose moss among other shoots and extras


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Here is some Notocyphus and mini rose moss among other shoots and extras


Very cool setup! When are we going too get some more emersed pics and a crypt list and stuff like that?


----------



## chad320

My emergent setup is still hurting from the heater episode and im too embarrassed to post up pics of it yet  I will try to get a list of crypts on here today along with mosses and ferns. Maybe :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Sweet


----------



## chad320

The crypt list. Im sure I missed a few and I didnt mark the ones I have several varieties of like wedntiis, cordatas, keei, crispatula, etc...

albida
affinis
bangkaensis
beckettii
crispatula var. balansae
ideii
keei
lingua
minima
moehlmanii
nevilii
noritoi
purpurea
retrospiralis
spiralis
striolata
undulata
usteriana
walkerii
wendtii
parva
pontderifolia
blasii
cordata
indonesia
ciliata
usteriana X walkerii
walkerii X lutea
legroi
willisii
flaccidfolia
ferrugiunea


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> The crypt list. Im sure I missed a few and I didnt mark the ones I have several varieties of like wedntiis, cordatas, keei, crispatula, etc...
> 
> albida
> affinis
> bangkaensis
> beckettii
> crispatula var. balansae
> ideii
> keei
> lingua
> minima
> moehlmanii
> nevilii
> noritoi
> purpurea
> retrospiralis
> spiralis
> striolata
> undulata
> usteriana
> walkerii
> wendtii
> parva
> pontderifolia
> blasii
> cordata
> indonesia
> ciliata
> usteriana X walkerii
> walkerii X lutea
> legroi
> willisii
> flaccidfolia
> ferrugiunea


Wow! Very nice list, I'm jealous... I'm starting too become a big fan of crypts. I didn't realize you were going too post it up right away lol, I logged off right after I posted.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> EDIT: Zach, I would like to trade you for some Ludwigia Cf. suffruticosa and Bacops lanigera if you have some left.


I gotcha covered, bro. Shoot me a PM with what you have available, and I'm sure we can work something out.

I still want some of those chocolate coffee bars too.  I'd gladly pay some money for em!

Edit: Any chance you have some Keeis you'd like to get rid of? :biggrin:


----------



## bsmith

Crypts are very addicting. When I first got into the hobby all I knew about were the normal Wendtii varieties, probably would have been better if it stayed that way! Then I stumbled on someone at AC selling a C.Ideii. After I got that beauty it was a mad search for as many of the harder to find/more demanding/more interestingly colored and patterned plants.

Once you actually see some of the less known crypts it becomes an exercise in futility trying not to become 'emmersed' in the species. 

Also, C have you seen the crypt that ADA has in his mr.aqua 12g? I was lucky enough to make a comment and from the unbelievable kindness of his heart he's sending me one. What do you think it is? Perhaps true Affinis, Bullosa or something else?

Heres a link to his journal with pics of it. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...-panoramic-mountain-scape-crs-habitat-18.html


----------



## looking4roselines

I am certain it is not c bullosa or affinis. Looks a lot more like a wenditti variant to me. Although, Len has a nurii with wenditti look alike leaves.


----------



## zachary908

I've actually got a wendtii species that grows almost exactly like that.. bit different coloration, but still. I'll try to get a pic of it sometime.


----------



## chad320

Thats a Tropica. I am almost positive. I can get some great bullation out of some of mine. Ill try to get a pic up if I can get a good shot. The one I have left submergent is in a back corner behind some Phillipine Java fern and its a bad angle. I suppose if I do some maintenance I could pull the tank out and shoot it from the side. Its in one of my little 5gs.


----------



## bsmith

Well that is not grat news. I always thought that Tropica was a more brightly colored plant with oranges and other lighter colors in it. I am horrible at id'ing crypts unless it happens to be one of very few that I am bullets on the defining features. The pic in ADA's thread looked so much like some of the pics over at AC of the older and much nicer and richer looking Affinis in comparison to what aquatic magic is peddling as C.Affinis.

No worries though. As long as it looks like it does in his tank when I get it in my mini-mm I could care less what the actual ID is, it looks great. Though I have not had much luck getting strong bullation from my crypts that are known for their ripples. 

Do you guys know of anything that contributes to a stronger bullation effect in crypts?


----------



## chad320

I attribute it mostly to lighting. Most of my low lighters dont bullate but some that typically dont, will in brighter light. As for Tropica. Its a weird crypt. I grew the same clone in Eco, Amazonia, and Malaya and got 3 completely different looking crypts. If I had to guess I would say his is in fairly inert substrate(Eco or the like) and med. to high lighting.


----------



## chad320

Here is an old Tropica pic of mine with Eco and low-med. lighting


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Lovely, clean, and healthy stems Chad! Good to see that the C. affinis are recovering after that massive melt. Those poor mother plants just disappeared  Your Ludwigia repens x arcuata actually looks more like the Ludwigia cf. glandulosa x palustris I have. Do you have the more frilly P. palustris that looks like P. pectinata yet? It looks dramatically different than yours. 










That crypt does look like C. wendtii. Another way to tell from my observations is C. affinis always sends out moderately long runners while C. wendtii tends to grow in clusters but does send out runners too. Not sure if this is the case with all the varieties though, just the ones I've grown.


----------



## bsmith

So would you liken bullation to how some plants turn red in an effort to decrease the amount of light energy they are taking in? I think I posed this question before on another forum but after thinking about it, the bullation would actually increase the leaves area effectively allowing the plant an even more efficient way to uptake light by having a larger leaf surface area.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

I've never observed differences in bullation due to lighting because I don't vary lighting. What I have noticed is new C. affinis and hudoroi leaves tend to be more bullated than older ones. No clue what that's all about lol.


----------



## bsmith

Cardinal Tetra said:


> I've never observed differences in bullation due to lighting because I don't vary lighting. What I have noticed is new C. affinis and hudoroi leaves tend to be more bullated than older ones. No clue what that's all about lol.


All I know is that ever since I laid my eyes on the pics of c.affinis in some of the treads over at AC with its almost jade or blue green leaves that sometimes had striking veiniation I have been pining to have a specimen of that caliber in my tank!

What do you feel is the reason the Affinis from aquatic magic looks the way it does? Which is nothing like the aforementioned specimen in any way shape or form even. I wonder if they have the same spathe and if AM's Affinis really is Affinis.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

According to one site ( http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/aff/aff.html) some of the newer varieties showing up in the hobby have more bullation than others. 

I have a surplus of C. affinis if you want some. It's the same strain that Chad has. It shows a lot of variation, even though they're all descended from the same plant.


----------



## chad320

CT, did I send you some of the green affinis? I used to have it but id have to look to see if I still do or not. If I do its emergent now. My red ones are making a comeback. I hope they get back to their full glory because they were supposed to be the main focal point of this scape. Now everytime I look at the tank it seems like a fail I have also never seen that form of P palustris. If you have any extras id love to do another trade sometime. As far as the L. repens X arcuata, im not 100% convinced thats what it is either. You can sort of tell by the pic that this thing gets really big. Like L. 'Cuba' big. At this point I only keep the one mother stem becuase it throws so many side shoots.


----------



## zachary908

Sending you a PM, Chad.


----------



## bsmith

Cardinal Tetra said:


> According to one site ( http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/aff/aff.html) some of the newer varieties showing up in the hobby have more bullation than others.
> 
> I have a surplus of C. affinis if you want some. It's the same strain that Chad has. It shows a lot of variation, even though they're all descended from the same plant.



That would be great. Would you say it looks like the AM Affinis or more like the old school variety?


----------



## chad320

The newer ones a red with a white midvein. These are the ones that get so red in high light that they get almost blue.


----------



## bsmith

Cardinal Tetra said:


> According to one site ( http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/aff/aff.html) some of the newer varieties showing up in the hobby have more bullation than others.
> 
> I have a surplus of C. affinis if you want some. It's the same strain that Chad has. It shows a lot of variation, even though they're all descended from the same plant.





chad320 said:


> The newer ones a red with a white midvein. These are the ones that get so red in high light that they get almost blue.


Well CT is your Affini look anything like what C is describing above id be happy for you to send one my way. Please PM me and ill get you whatever you need to put this transaction in motion!


----------



## chad320

I am pretty sure this is the one you are hunting. Giving it the optimal conditions is a whole other game  Let me see if I can hunt up the pics of it that I have somewhere...


----------



## chad320

Here is a bad pic of it...


----------



## bsmith

chad320 said:


> Here is a bad pic of it...


That looks very nice. So you and CT have this same Affinis?


----------



## chad320

Yep, I got these from him and traded him something, I think it was green affinis, I forget.


----------



## bsmith

Excellent, then I will just wait for him to respond about the transaction and hopefully ill have one in my mini-m by this time next week!


----------



## lbacha

I just got a "metallic red" affinis from Xue it is amazing, he's also sending me a "green" one he has. The "metallic red" has already thrown 3 new leaves in the 2 weeks I've had it so I've got hope that it's a fast grower.

Len


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

chad320 said:


> CT, did I send you some of the green affinis? I used to have it but id have to look to see if I still do or not. If I do its emergent now. My red ones are making a comeback. I hope they get back to their full glory because they were supposed to be the main focal point of this scape. Now everytime I look at the tank it seems like a fail I have also never seen that form of P palustris. If you have any extras id love to do another trade sometime. As far as the L. repens X arcuata, im not 100% convinced thats what it is either. You can sort of tell by the pic that this thing gets really big. Like L. 'Cuba' big. At this point I only keep the one mother stem becuase it throws so many side shoots.


Yes, I think you did send me the green affinis! It's either a crypt I have hidden under some pygmaea or I sent it to Sara lol. 

I have a couple extras of the feathery P. palustris if you'd like some next week. They're healthy but not colorful because they got shaded by faster growing stems. I can probably spare 5-6 Cuphea anagalloidea if you're still looking for those too. 

PM coming Bsmith!


----------



## chad320

I did a bunch of maintenance last night. Here are pics of the mess...


----------



## Bahugo

Are those all trimmings? That's one heck of a hack job! Any tank pics of the pre cut/post cut?? 

I'm so jealous of your crypts and mosses lol.


----------



## chad320

No, those are just the stems laying down during a 50% waterchange. I thought the colors were cool so I snapped a few pics.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> No, those are just the stems laying down during a 50% waterchange. I thought the colors were cool so I snapped a few pics.



Ahhh my bad, The colors do look cool! Seems like everything is filling in nicely for you. I love the moss crawling on the glass.


----------



## chad320

Thanks. I like that moss too. IDK why it did that but it works for me. I never trained it or tied it, it just grew from the wood to the back so I let it


----------



## SkyGrl

Happy birthday!... and i want that many crypts!!! ooohhhhhhh OOOOooooooOOOO AAAHHHHHHHHHH .. <<< appertiation of all colors.  

Amy


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Thanks. I like that moss too. IDK why it did that but it works for me. I never trained it or tied it, it just grew from the wood to the back so I let it



Crazy! Maybe there was a scratch on the glass or something and a piece attached and it grew from there... 

I didn't know it was your birthday! Happy Birthday


----------



## cableguy69846

Tanks look good man.roud:


----------



## .Mko.

love that fissidens looking good =)


----------



## lbacha

Happy Birthday Chad

The shine blue likes its new submersed home so hopefully I will have a birthday present for you sson.

Len


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys, and thanks for the Birthday wishes  A fair warning: if I make any late night posts tonight, ive probably been drinking :hihi: And Amy, you crack me up. My daughter even giggled at your comment


----------



## zachary908

Happy Birthday, Chad!


----------



## chad320

Thanks Zach! You can add me if you like from Central IN aquatic plant enthusiasts on FB if you want.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Thanks Zach! You can add me if you like from Central IN aquatic plant enthusiasts on FB if you want.


Added.


----------



## jkan0228

Happy birthday!! Everything looks very bueno.


----------



## chad320

Gracias Jeff


----------



## speedie408

It's your birthday today? Well Happy Birthday bro!! Believe it or not, mine just past, on the 6th! haha 

Tank is lookin great! I like how those C. willisii x lucens are staying green for you. Mine are all orange :\ Or is it even the plant I'm speaking of?


----------



## chad320

Haha, I was kinda bummed that mine turned green. Its the one you sent a long time ago. It stayed Orange in my high tech but now that its in a super low tech it went back to green. The only "tech" on this tank is ADA Malaya soil  No ferts, Co2, good light, nothing good


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> Haha, I was kinda bummed that mine turned green. Its the one you sent a long time ago. It stayed Orange in my high tech but now that its in a super low tech it went back to green. The only "tech" on this tank is ADA Malaya soil  No ferts, Co2, good light, nothing good


Yup, low tech will def keep it green.


----------



## chad320

This thing is bustin runners like mad tho. Did yours shoot a bunch of sideshoots?


----------



## zachary908

Nick, Might as well tack on some cash to my future bill for one of those orange crypts! :biggrin: Where do I sign the forms that say you own everything I have? :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Hey Zach, you want a runner?


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> This thing is bustin runners like mad tho. Did yours shoot a bunch of sideshoots?


Take a look for yourself bro. 












zachary908 said:


> Nick, Might as well tack on some cash to my future bill for one of those orange crypts! :biggrin: Where do I sign the forms that say you own everything I have? :hihi:


LOL just remind me later. It'll be free.


----------



## chad320

Dang Speedie, yours went nuts! Nice! I wanted to keep mine high tech but I needed something for that space I knew would grow. I guess ill have to switch some back.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Hey Zach, you want a runner?


Sure, I'll see what it does in my 75g. 

Any other emersed plants you want of mine?


----------



## jkan0228

With all these awesome crypts lying around I might as well switch my 95 to an all crypt tank!! Lol


----------



## zachary908

speedie408 said:


> LOL just remind me later. It'll be free.


 Nice! Those look great.


----------



## chad320

Haha, Jeff, be careful, theyre addicting 

Zach, ill toss it in with your moss. I think you got the stems end covered bro. Ima be out of room


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Zach, ill toss it in with your moss. I think you got the stems end covered bro. Ima be out of room


Cool, sounds good. 

You'll have to grow the cuphea out, but I'll send you what I've got. It's a cool plant.


----------



## green_valley

I hate speedie's pictures. LOL



jk


----------



## chad320

green_valley said:


> I hate speedie's pictures. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> jk


Dont we all? His pics are major league while were all still playin T-ball


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Dont we all? His pics are major league while were all still playin T-ball


I know, makes me sad. lol


----------



## speedie408

Should I take down that pic? haha


----------



## jkan0228

chad320 said:


> Haha, Jeff, be careful, theyre addicting
> 
> Zach, ill toss it in with your moss. I think you got the stems end covered bro. Ima be out of room


I might get a keei from you, xue or speedie... :hihi: lol 

We don't hate his pictures! We just hate him...  nothing personal bro. Haha


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Dont we all? His pics are major league while were all still playin T-ball


We aren't even playing real T-Ball we are using the toddler plastic bat and ball setup.


----------



## jkan0228

Think of nick in an F1 race car and us people being in a wheelchair.


----------



## speedie408

Now now, settle down guys. I'm just a regular Joe just like the rest of you guys. 

Chad - sorry for the derailment bro. 

Let's get back to Chad's tank now.


----------



## jkan0228

Hey Chad do you have a list and ID of all the mosses you have? You seem to have a nice collection.


----------



## green_valley

chad320 said:


>


Chad, what fish is that?



speedie408 said:


> Should I take down that pic? haha


No, you should post more and rub it in:icon_mrgr


----------



## jkan0228

CPD's and whiptail catfish? Just a wild guess


----------



## Bahugo

Farlowella Arcus


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

chad320 said:


> I did a bunch of maintenance last night. Here are pics of the mess...


I love the KR01! I wish mine would produce some runners so I can have a group instead of just 1 that's competing with my other crypts for light lol.

Happy belated birthday! I hope it was a day full of crypts and shrimp!


----------



## chad320

Nick, we're friends bro. This whole thread IS a derailment. Keep em comin  Teach us, oh master 

Green valley, yep, Jeff got em both right.

Jeff, let me think about it. Ill post a list up in a few.


----------



## chad320

Ninjas!!! Haha. Huy, mine havent sent any runners yet either. I am going to give them some time yet tho. I think they have only been in this tank for 3 months so far. They look good but the tank is super low tech.


----------



## chad320

Fissidens fontanus
Fissidens fontanus 'mini'
Fissidens nobilis
Peacock
Taiwan
X-mas
Mini X-mas
Old Java
New java
Singapore
Pellia
mini pellia
Subwassertang
weeping
Flame
notocyphus
rose
mini rose
Star
plagioanum
asterella
riccia
mini riccia
Willow

And a few others that are mostly terrestrial.


----------



## jkan0228

Is there such thing as mini willow moss or mini Taiwan? 

That's one heck of a list btw.... More plants than I have in 11.4..... Lol


----------



## chad320

Ive heard mini rose called mini willow and ive heard mini X-mas called mini taiwan. If I see something odd I usually buy a ball to compare. Some people think they have something weird and its usually just growing condition related. Might as well add willow to the list, I forgot that one


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Ohhhh I'll have to take a picture of my "mini" fissidens for you to confirm. It's maybe 1/4th-1/7th the size of my _Fissidens fontanus_ and mysterious appeared on a small piece of driftwood one day and his since completely covered it.


----------



## chad320

In post #2020, pic #12 you can see them side by side. The 'mini' is in the back and the regular is closer to you with the yellow shimp on it. Or you can post a pic


----------



## Bahugo

So how old are you now Chad?


----------



## chad320

37 and extremely hungover...


----------



## looking4roselines

chad320 said:


> 37 and extremely hungover...


 
lol for odd some reason, I thought you were in your mid 50's :hihi: ...


----------



## chad320

Haha, I am glad that im not yet. Ive got plenty of good years left. I hope the next 20 are as good or better than the last 20.


----------



## green_valley

Chad,

This is your quote from my journal.



chad320 said:


> I agree on the AS. Its better. I have also found out that its better yet if mixed with Eco. And cheaper. ill never use plain AS ever again.


Can you explain why? I am curious.


----------



## chad320

AS is expensive. You need alot of it to make it deep enough to plant in. By cutting it 50/50 with Eco its saves money and makes it easier to plant. As far as from a growing point of view, I still feel its better. I dont have a scientific explanation as to why, but most plants do better in my mix than in straight AS. Thats proof enough for me. I also ammend my Eco with a bit of clay so maybe thats why, IDK? Another reason is that AS tends to be dusty when you pull anything. The Eco traps alot of this and the fines eventually make it to the bottom with the bigger stuff on top. I also like the mix look rather than all plain, uniform substrate.


----------



## n00dl3

Happy belated B-day dude... Might be too wise for Xue at 37!


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> Nick, we're friends bro. This whole thread IS a derailment. Keep em comin  Teach us, oh master


Teach you what? You already grow more plants in one tank than I ever did since I started lol . Now if you're referring to photography, we can talk :wink: first go buy a new Canon DSLR :hihi:.



chad320 said:


> 37 and extremely hungover...


Hope you had a great time bro. Cheers!


----------



## jkan0228

Haha I though chad was a teen like me.... Lol


----------



## green_valley

jkan0228 said:


> Haha I though chad was a teen like me.... Lol


Be nice now. 37 is a teen.

17 + roud:roud:


----------



## orchidman

I thought you were In your 20s. Closer than you were Jeff. Haha  happy birthday chad


----------



## zachary908

Pming you, Chad.


----------



## chad320

Haha, I AM a teen. Im 17. With 20 years experience.....boys  JK, I guess it goes to show that this is a hobby of addiction and for all ages :hihi: Waaaaay back in the 90s.....young men....I was cutting frags from acroporas and splitting zoos and mushrooms. It took me a long time to find what I really like. But even so, you guys are AMAZING tank keepers and im jealous of your generation. The acessability to these thing is 1000 fold to what my generation had.


----------



## bsmith

Oh no, the old head is off on another rant! 

I remember when I started my first planted tank when I was 10, about 20 years ago. The under gravel filter with carbon inserts on the output of where the air bubbles came out were like the pinnacle of aquarium tech! I cant even remember any HOB filters tat were available then. Maybe a penguin, man those filter inserts. What a rip off!


----------



## chad320

Rotala 'Colorata'










Pogostemon cf. pumila










Same plant, side view










Ludwigia senegalensis










Ludwigia sp.? Thought it was arcuata X brevipes....


----------



## zachary908

Got a side shoot of that mystery plant, Chad? It looks pretty similar to Ammania senegalensis


----------



## chad320

Its in the back with no chance of a side shot. I will trim it tonight and pull it out to get a better full plant pic. It only turns Orange at the very top. Otherwise it has huge green leaves the rest of the way down.


----------



## chad320

Wow, after searching pics of A. senegalensis, I am debating the ID of my Nesea crassicaulis now. The same pics on both pages....ugh....I hate stem plant IDs. I guess ill trust APCs page over any of them. Or I could ask Cavan to ID it for me. Hes real good.


----------



## zachary908

Haha, stem plants can be a pain..

Don't quote me on this, but I believe Nesea crassicaulis has broader leaves than Ammania Senegalensis.

Edit: Longer, not broader. lol


----------



## jkan0228

Great shots chad. That pogostemon is really nice too.  might wanna try it in the futur.


----------



## bsmith

Again, I am covetous of the color you coax from your chlorophyll Chad!


----------



## chad320

Thanks fellas. Brandon, this has been a step tank. After overcoming the algae battle i bumped up the lights and Co2 until I hit a 12 hour photo period and followed suit with the ferts. Now I dose macros every other day and micros everyday.


----------



## bsmith

So are you doing the normal EI amounts for a tank this size just micros daily or an amount you have devised?


----------



## plantbrain

The Ammania gracilius I got was indeed Nesea crassicaulis. Nicer rarer plant, nice color to it, sort of like the Nesaea "red", but this plant actually grows submersed well and retains nice color.

Still on the look out for Ammania, a local has some in a green house emergent.
Speaking of which.........I best bug him.


----------



## Bahugo

Chad are you going too auction on the29th?


----------



## chad320

bsmith said:


> So are you doing the normal EI amounts for a tank this size just micros daily or an amount you have devised?


I dose my own modified version of PPS-Pro. I use normal Macros and ramped up Micros. I add a little extra DTPA Fe and mix Millers with CSM+B equally, and add a little MnSO4.



plantbrain said:


> The Ammania gracilius I got was indeed Nesea crassicaulis. Nicer rarer plant, nice color to it, sort of like the Nesaea "red", but this plant actually grows submersed well and retains nice color.
> 
> Still on the look out for Ammania, a local has some in a green house emergent.
> Speaking of which.........I best bug him.


I have found multiple sources for this plant but have never trusted the ID enough for the $$. I wish you the very best of luck finding it and getting it back to us 



Bahugo said:


> Chad are you going too auction on the29th?


Greenwater...sounds tempting  I want to go but im scared if I take my GF she'll not want to go to Indy for the ACA National. Shes bored with my nerdy plant stuff


----------



## chad320

Whoa, workin the midnight shift. Ok, I finally got a few things organized. Here are a few shots of failures and successes 

Here is the 29g Nurii tank. The C. nurii 'Phang mutated' are finally starting to recover from a bad bout with BBA and Excel. We all know crypts dont so well with Excel and these were no exception. I also have a DHG 'Belem' carpet which keeps popping up clado mats so it needs trimmed everytime it looks cool. For the backgroud I have C. balansae 'Red' and a couple of Fissidens "on wood". One is regular fontanus and the other in the back is 'Mini'. It has a breed of 'Super yellow' shrimp, CPDs, a couple ottos, and a couple farrowellas. This tank is a success and a failure...











Here is the stem tank that ive been posting. Its also a 29g. Here is a FTS to show tonights state. I have a bunch of new stems in the foreground waiting to grow a bit. The grand design of success and failure. The rest is just collectoritus..










And here is the final entry. Ill show a bit more detail on this one. This WAS my Crypt keei tank. When i first bought keeis I got 2. They grew good so I bought a bunch more. They grew good. Then I added them to this tank with brand new AS. Now I, ironically, have 2  Success? It had some Java fern, Mini bolbitus, HM, Persicaria, Murdania, 'Nana' Petites. skinny vals, C. balansae, MQ carpet, and a couple mosses in it...










The center...










Mini Bolbitus. SUPER slow grower. CT gave me this a year ago.I tied it on upside down. Failure ...










The Right side floaters...










The left side floaters...










And a FTS, with the black mollies...


----------



## Bahugo

Tanks are looking awesome! How do you like that clover plant? It grows everywhere in my 20g I wish I didn't start with so much lol. 

Let me know if you are going too come out too the auction, some of the pleco's are getting a little bigger...


----------



## chad320

Its looking like we will probably make it. Have you ever been to one? Sounds like a good time to me.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Its looking like we will probably make it. Have you ever been to one? Sounds like a good time to me.


I went too the last one, it was a pretty good time. Some really slow and boring parts and the usual "let's bid at the very last second" and then not do anything else... 

Do you have a tank where you would be able too grow out the pleco's? (just mean so they don't get harassed by larger fish not sure if you have any larger fish) I'm sure by the auction I should have a dozen or so an inch+ I can bring you that way you won't have too wait till it warms up or whatever.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, ive got a few shrimp tanks that need them that dont have any other fish other than ottos. It would be nice to have the advance notice too so I can kill the Co2 so it easier to acclimate them. Are they in Co2 now?


----------



## jkan0228

Nice miss bro! Hopefully my moss can look like that some day. What are the specs?


----------



## chad320

High light, high Co2, ferts via PPS-Pro, AS, Bi weekly WCs with tap.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Yeah, ive got a few shrimp tanks that need them that dont have any other fish other than ottos. It would be nice to have the advance notice too so I can kill the Co2 so it easier to acclimate them. Are they in Co2 now?


No co2 nothing special about the tank, some driftwood, a few rocks, buncha plants, moss, sponge filters, akadama sub. Ro top offs with RO/tap for water changes. I use heavy RO water because my water sucks, like ph 7.9 kh 15+ gh 15+


----------



## chad320

Cool. Thanks Rich. I have had some BAD Pleco luck lately and IDK why.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Cool. Thanks Rich. I have had some BAD Pleco luck lately and IDK why.


Well they were Born in Co2 water, and raised there for the first week~ then I move them into the fry tank. I'm sure you will be fine. Why do you say you have been having Bad pleco luck lately?


----------



## chad320

I ordered some Starlights from bsmith and lost all 3 of them a few weeks later. I moved my clown trio from the 65g to a 29g and lostt all 3 and I just lost an L-134 leopard frog pleco. They seem to acclimate fine and die a few weeks later. IDK what im doing that they dont like. Temps are fine, plenty to eat, other fish are ok, plecos die. Thats why ive finally settled for cheaper ones. Ive got alot of wood that could use them but im tired of killing them so I refuse anything other than BNs or clowns.


----------



## green_valley

Sorry about your Starlights Chad.


----------



## chad320

Ahhh....its all hit and miss. I am sure ill figure out it was something stupid thats been going on. I really do want some fancy plecs but I refuse to take the chance.


----------



## green_valley

chad320 said:


> Ahhh....its all hit and miss. I am sure ill figure out it was something stupid thats been going on. I really do want some fancy plecs but I refuse to take the chance.


I'm with you. I want those fancy one badly, but too scared to loose them.


----------



## wabisabi

chad320 said:


> And here is the final entry. Ill show a bit more detail on this one. This WAS my Crypt keei tank. When i first bought keeis I got 2. They grew good so I bought a bunch more. They grew good. Then I added them to this tank with brand new AS. Now I, ironically, have 2  Success?


I had to laugh when I read this. Same thing happened to me. Apparently crypts don't like new AS when submerged but don't mind it emersed. 

Nice collection of plants ya got there.


----------



## chad320

What do you think is the cause of this? Do you think its the ammonia in the water column that melts all the leaves, eventually leading to the death of the rhizome? 4 weeks of ammonia is a long time. They did try to put out a second leaf but it eventually melted too. I can also admit that ive had some BBA problems and ODd Excel a couple times. Im positive they dont like this.


----------



## looking4roselines

I am pretty sure its the new aquasoil and excel overdose that caused your crypts to melt. 

I had crypt melt from new aquasoil or excel overdose in various ocassions. As wabisabi mentioned, emersed crypts in new aqua soil is fine though.

Any sudden change in water parameter is bad for crypts. If you know your water quality is bad, it is best to keep up with your water changes. I learned this the hardway, in multiple ocassions.


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow. Finally got caught up on this thread.

Happy Belated Birthday man. I am really late on that one.:hihi:

The tanks are lookin good. For the Belem tank, have you thought of light dosing on Excel and seeing how the crypts would react? It might be ok, but I will leave that up to you.

Any news on the 65 gallon?


----------



## chad320

Yeah cable, I double dosed the BBA in this one a few times. I give it a day and do a WC. I STILL have some on the big rock in the front. I guess I need to get a toothbrush on it and spot treat it one more time. The nurii have taken it pretty hard but are finally putting out some good looking leaves. Hopefully this thing quits being a PITA and stabilizes soon. The 65g is planted as far as its going to get until better weather. It is growing good but I pulled the filter off of it for now and am just running a 1200 gph pump to distribute Co2 through the spraybar. I am going to get another Ehiehm 2217 for it soon. I had an OC canister but it was too hard to clean so I cut it off there. I am also working on a mist king to be able to drain the water in the summer. I have a long list of needs and wants for this upcoming week. I am also in the process of setting up another rack of 29g tanks to make some room around here


----------



## green_valley

cableguy69846 said:


> Wow. Finally got caught up on this thread.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday man. I am really late on that one.:hihi:
> 
> The tanks are lookin good. For the Belem tank, have you thought of light dosing on Excel and seeing how the crypts would react? It might be ok, but I will leave that up to you.
> 
> Any news on the 65 gallon?


I didn't know it's your B-day. Well, Happy Birthday  17, right?


----------



## bsmith

How far apart from each other did the L183's die? I don't know what could have caused their demise if you had the water at 82 (or close), soft on the acidic side, plenty of o2 (probably the culprit, especially with the higher temps, its hard to think about something like that we can see), not too much co2 (if there even was any), wood for them to munch on, and food (which could have been the issue since you said they lived 3 weeks and thats what your other plecs seem to do too). They really aren't that picky at all.

Now to your crypts. The only time I have ever had all my crypts melt was when I forgot to change the 13w spiral pc over my mini-m. Lights just loose intensity/shift spectrum way to gradually for us to notice over the course of a year or so. That's about how old this bulb was. The previous week to two prior I had been thinking to myself 'these crypts and really the whole tank in general is looking pretty crappy', what could it be? So I did a WC, put a few root-medic tabs in the substrate (which is about 2-2.5y old ADA AS, so I thought that may be the issue at first) and a good cleaning. Then the next week a crypt started looking rather transparent and then in a couple more days just about all of the crypts were looking transparent. So after the initial freak out. I started eliminating things and came up with the bulb. Fast forward three weeks after I changed the bulb and just about every crypt that had melted or just been in a state of sicklyness, had put out at least one new bulb!

I'm sure that your melt was caused by the Excel and not so convinced it was the ammonia (just because I have never met a plant that didn't just LOVE a nice AS ammonia spike but we are talking about more sensitive crypts not erios, ludwigias, or any other good ammonia loving plant) but you never really know. I have found that Excel can be the single most harmful product we add to our tanks on a regular basis if added in an overly ambitious amount.


----------



## wabisabi

I would have to agree with L4R. Any sudden change in water parameters is bad for crypts, especially the expensive ones. LOL! I had a nice little family of keei and cordata 'zonata' growing in a 10 gallon. Added a bunch of new AS and about a week later started having the melt down. New leaves would emerge only to melt. I lost all the keei in the tank. Luckily saved a piece of the cordata rhizome and am trying to revive the plant emersed.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Yeah cable, I double dosed the BBA in this one a few times. I give it a day and do a WC. I STILL have some on the big rock in the front. I guess I need to get a toothbrush on it and spot treat it one more time. The nurii have taken it pretty hard but are finally putting out some good looking leaves. Hopefully this thing quits being a PITA and stabilizes soon. The 65g is planted as far as its going to get until better weather. It is growing good but I pulled the filter off of it for now and am just running a 1200 gph pump to distribute Co2 through the spraybar. I am going to get another Ehiehm 2217 for it soon. I had an OC canister but it was too hard to clean so I cut it off there. I am also working on a mist king to be able to drain the water in the summer. I have a long list of needs and wants for this upcoming week. I am also in the process of setting up another rack of 29g tanks to make some room around here


If you were to consistently use the Excel at a lower dose, that may help with the BBA without affecting the crypts much?

Can you explain the mistking thing? I don't get it. Lol.


----------



## lbacha

cableguy69846 said:


> If you were to consistently use the Excel at a lower dose, that may help with the BBA without affecting the crypts much?
> 
> Can you explain the mistking thing? I don't get it. Lol.


My guess is he's going to turn it into a terrarium in the summer and wants the mist king to water it and keep up humidity. I have one on my emersed setup and they are really nice and worth the investment.

Len


----------



## chad320

Brandon. this is a high tech tank and a bad place to acclimate plecs to. i bumped my temp to 78* and shut down the Co2 for three days and slowly ramped it back up. I should have ran an airstone, that seems the most likely culprit. As for the Keei, im pretty sure it was the AS as they started melting right away. The bulbs are new. Thats a previous lesson learned 

Wabisabi, Totally agreed!

Cable, I have had good luck using a syringe to spot treat with the pumps off. I use the regular amount for the tank and just shoot it directly on the BBA and wait 15 minutes to turn it back on. And yes, the mistking is a sprayer so I can lower my water level and do the same tank emergent in the Summer, submergent in the winter. It sounds like less summer maintenance to me. Always the busiest time of the year so hopefully my plan works


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Cable, I have had good luck using a syringe to spot treat with the pumps off. I use the regular amount for the tank and just shoot it directly on the BBA and wait 15 minutes to turn it back on. And yes, the mistking is a sprayer so I can lower my water level and do the same tank emergent in the Summer, submergent in the winter. It sounds like less summer maintenance to me. Always the busiest time of the year so hopefully my plan works


Got ya. You may have to keep up with the Excel for a while.

Ok. Now I am really going to have to pay attention to this thread. I can't wait to see what you do with that.:icon_smil


----------



## chad320

Rotala 'Colorata'










Ludwigia Palustris X Glandulosa










Side shot...


----------



## Bahugo

Cool pics Chad! Looks like you are going too have too trim soon.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, ive been trimming weekly or at the very least bi-weekly. Its cold out now and I dont have heat packs so ive just been pulling, topping, and replanting tops. Some of these stems get HUGE doing that. Ive got an L. 'Cuba' that has a stem as fat as a pencil


----------



## Bahugo

How low do you trim them if you are trimming weekly/bi weekling? Ever try going for the bush effect by trimming? I secretly hate trimming becaus the first week it is just waiting for new healthy sideshoots too form then they start growing like weeds again. 

Funny you mentioned how thick your stems were getting, I planted the tops of the wallichii last time i trimmed and they are alot thicker then the new sideshoots that are growing from the old stems.


----------



## chad320

I bush them if I want a bunch of them. I am enjoying a round of collectoritus, so I try to only keep a couple stems of the ones that I really like. I just pull them and take off about 4-10" of the bottom, depending on how fast they grow. With the new rack of 29s I plan on growing some of these out to be an actual scape instead of a giant mess


----------



## orchidman

colorata looks great!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I bush them if I want a bunch of them. I am enjoying a round of collectoritus, so I try to only keep a couple stems of the ones that I really like. I just pull them and take off about 4-10" of the bottom, depending on how fast they grow. With the new rack of 29s I plan on growing some of these out to be an actual scape instead of a giant mess


Sounds cool! You have a ton of sexy plants that would make an amazing scape. :icon_mrgr


----------



## 150EH

My colorata is never that color but grows the same, it doesn't get any roots until it reaches the surface and starts to lay flat on the water then roots pop from every node and a new plant starts just above. This seems like a great way to propagate, now it just has to break off and float down stream.

all your tanks look nice Chad, my regular nurii also hates Excel and is the first to show and signs of stress, which is too bad because my tank is full of algae and could use some Excel.


----------



## chad320

Hmmm..Tim, if you gave it a grand effort, you could probably spot treat it with a syringe. I know it sounds like a lot of work but it works great! Hows your moss doing for you? Did you ever get a positive ID(rhetorical question)..Yeah, neither did I


----------



## chad320

Moar pixls...

L. palustris X glandulosa










One for Sewingalot. My algae scrubber Aqueon 5-15 HOB filter. Works good! :hihi:










Theres a piece of driftwood here that started this???










Too many to list


----------



## chad320

Sometimes, when they get a little older, they get useful. Here is my assistant Savanna trimming stems last night


----------



## zachary908

Haha, nice!


----------



## SkyGrl

lol awesome! really who wouldnt want an extra set of hands helping out  

Amy


----------



## 150EH

chad320 said:


> Hmmm..Tim, if you gave it a grand effort, you could probably spot treat it with a syringe. I know it sounds like a lot of work but it works great! Hows your moss doing for you? Did you ever get a positive ID(rhetorical question)..Yeah, neither did I


I did do a spot treatment right before my water change and it did help, I only used 20 ml at best to float some Excel over my fissidens for 2 or 3 minutes but I think it's all going to die as I didn't know fissidens doesn't like Excel, then while the water was low I did the driftwood and that worked well.

I still get the opposite result but it's mostly just photos and the text might be Russian, so it could say don't mistake this for Mini Rose for all I know, but there are no good articles on these to date.


----------



## chad320

zachary908 said:


> Haha, nice!





SkyGrl said:


> lol awesome! really who wouldnt want an extra set of hands helping out
> 
> Amy


She is actually useful for alot of things. She likes to help change water, she is the pilot of the magnet glass cleaner, shes an extra set of hands, and is helpful for clean up. Its cute to hear her try to say the scientific names of the plants too 



150EH said:


> I did do a spot treatment right before my water change and it did help, I only used 20 ml at best to float some Excel over my fissidens for 2 or 3 minutes but I think it's all going to die as I didn't know fissidens doesn't like Excel, then while the water was low I did the driftwood and that worked well.
> 
> I still get the opposite result but it's mostly just photos and the text might be Russian, so it could say don't mistake this for Mini Rose for all I know, but there are no good articles on these to date.


Yes, any good moss doesnt like Excel. Only the crappy ones you dont want will live  The spot treating with a regular dose with the pumps off works good! The moss ID thing is as confusing as a miss ID'd crypt.


----------



## Bahugo

Love the pics! Where is sewingalot lately???


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Love the pics! Where is sewingalot lately???


She said she was taking a break from the forum. Not sure when she will be back on.


----------



## chad320

I got her on FB so I catch her there sometimes. She hasnt been on here much lately.


----------



## chad320

Here is a Bucephalandra 'Sintang' That bloomed emergent this morning...


----------



## Bahugo

That's hot.


----------



## zachary908

Nice! The one you sent me is doing pretty well, I finally found a good spot for it where it grows algae free.


----------



## chad320

Lol, you crack me up Rich! :hihi:



zachary908 said:


> Nice! The one you sent me is doing pretty well, I finally found a good spot for it where it grows algae free.


Cool, good to hear. I put this one up emergent to kill off some of the clado that was on them when I got them. I wish it would stop blooming and start growing


----------



## looking4roselines

Thats cool dude. I cant wait for my son to help me repot some emersed plants. lol

Nice job on the buce also.



chad320 said:


> Sometimes, when they get a little older, they get useful. Here is my assistant Savanna trimming stems last night


----------



## chad320

Haha, thanks Xue. She is also the official mister of the emergent plants


----------



## Bahugo

LoL. I never mist my emersed plants. I always forget. It's kind of like "I should mist this... oh man the squirt bottle is all the way over there I'll just do it later"


----------



## chad320

She does a better job than me. Shes on it everyday. I gives her a way to be involved/responsibility. I however, am much like you. "Meh, ill get it tomorrow. They look fine."


----------



## looking4roselines

now i am envious.




chad320 said:


> Haha, thanks Xue. She is also the official mister of the emergent plants


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> She does a better job than me. Shes on it everyday. I gives her a way to be involved/responsibility. I however, am much like you. "Meh, ill get it tomorrow. They look fine."


Lol the worst is when you get around too doing it, and then it's "Are you serious... the bottle is empty... I'll refill it later they got a little squirt they are fine."


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Lol the worst is when you get around too doing it, and then it's "Are you serious... the bottle is empty... I'll refill it later they got a little squirt they are fine."


:hihi: So true!


----------



## zachary908

I feel the same way about misting.. I don't think I've misted my stems in a week.. I should do that real quick...

Chad, can I borrow Savanna for today? :hihi:


----------



## 150EH

Your flower looks great, and is that moss growing above the water line on it's own? It's cool that your daughter is into planted tanks, I think all kids love nature and the thought of preserving their own little piece in trying to understand it, plus you'll be able to help her setup those ADA tanks you buy her for her birthday, Christmas, graduating the 6th grade etc.


----------



## chad320

Yes, the moss grows on that filter and gets picked off about every 3-4 months. Haha, on the ADA tanks! "Look honey! Daddy got you a new 60-P for your birthday "


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Yes, the moss grows on that filter and gets picked off about every 3-4 months. Haha, on the ADA tanks! "Look honey! Daddy got you a new 60-P for your birthday "


No, since she is your professional mister you need too get her some new rare Bucephalandra and Crypts and be say "Look at these pretty plants that I got for you too mist!!!! The crypts are melting but in a month or two you should have a pretty leaf too mist!!!! "


----------



## chad320

She could use a few more Buce  I was messing with Fissidens fontanus last night so here are some pics of it


----------



## Bahugo

Very cool! I'm jealous. Where is this getting moved too?


----------



## chad320

Im just keeping it clean. I picked some hair algae out of it. Ill store it in a jar until I see if the driftwood itself is infected. Then ill put it back on and grow it out again.


----------



## chad320

L. ovalis...


----------



## Bahugo

Is that plant growing down instead of up? That is wild


----------



## chad320

I laid two emergent stems along the back of this tank in the wood. Some of it grew up and out and some grew across the top of the water. The filter current is pushing this one down.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I laid two emergent stems along the back of this tank in the wood. Some of it grew up and out and some grew across the top of the water. The filter current is pushing this one down.


Way too pop my bubble. You could have just lied too me and said some grew out and some grew down! lol.


----------



## chad320

The amazing Ludwigia upsidedownoi :hihi:


----------



## looking4roselines

I dont think that is ludwigia ovalis. I bought some unidentified ludwigia from cavan in this thread and yours look identical to the one I have http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...404-mesanthemum-cuphea-h-pinnatifida-etc.html

This is ludwigia ovalis
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=94

Yours can grow horizontally and can be trained to creep in the substrate


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> The amazing Ludwigia upsidedownoi :hihi:


Works for me. Imagine the possibilities if you could have a drooping stem plant for aquascaping. Leafs and everything drooping (not everything perked upwards). You could make some true rainforest scapes and stuff. Now you got my brain pondering the possibilities.


----------



## chad320

looking4roselines said:


> I dont think that is ludwigia ovalis. I bought some unidentified ludwigia from cavan in this thread and yours look identical to the one I have http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...404-mesanthemum-cuphea-h-pinnatifida-etc.html
> 
> This is ludwigia ovalis
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=94
> 
> Yours can grow horizontally and can be trained to creep in the substrate


Thanks for this info. Now I want to try creeping it  I guess im still looking for some ovalis then.


----------



## chad320

He is a nursery flat that I call "The Swamp". So if you are ever looking for Tom Barr, I heard he can be found here...


----------



## zachary908

Chad, you need ovalis?


----------



## chad320

Sure. I would love some  Tack it on my bill :hihi: Did the others get ordered?


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Sure. I would love some  Tack it on my bill :hihi: Did the others get ordered?


Order was placed today, and it should arrive Thursday. I'll buy the plants that day and ship them out to you on Saturday. 

You can just send me something later on.


----------



## zachary908

Any chance you got Mini Xmas Moss?


----------



## chad320

I got you when youre ready or we could trade some stuff too, your call.


----------



## chad320

zachary908 said:


> Any chance you got Mini Xmas Moss?


Sure do. Ive got a bunch of this stuff. Ill get you some in the trade


----------



## zachary908

Nice, that stuff looks cool!


----------



## jkan0228

K Zach, you can get it from Chad, I call dibs from nick... :hihi: 

I really like the swamp chad! Very natural looking. No wonder Tom would live there... It's so pretty!


Edit-Just noticed my mistake....


----------



## chad320

Here are tonights random shots...

L. aromatica










Some short L. palustris X glandulosa










P. palistris and R. 'colorata'










Thr "Real" Rotala needle leaf 'Red'










Clinopodium cf. brownei and L. senegalensis










...and one more of the mini pellia hanging out tonight


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> K Zach, you can get it from Chad, I call dibs from nick... :hihi:


OR... I can get some from both of them! :flick:


----------



## zachary908

Nice shots, Chad! That mini pellia stump is looking fantastic!


----------



## cableguy69846

Love "The Swamp" man.:icon_smil


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys! I got my heat packs in today so I have a bunch of stuff for sale. I havent made a post in the SnS yet so if there is something you really want, just ask for it


----------



## zachary908

Sweet, Chad!!! Let me go over your stem list and maybe we can do a trade for the plants I'll be sending you. (They come in tomorrow)


----------



## zachary908

Chad... do you remember what post# you had listed you plants on? lol]

EDIT: Found it.


----------



## chad320

Post # 1992? Keep in mind all of them arent ready at the same time and some a shortys


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Post # 1992? Keep in mind all of them arent ready at the same time and some a shortys


Shortys are good, they ill most likely be for the emersed.


----------



## chad320

sorry, it was 1982, not 1992. I knew I was close tho :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Chad ! Love the pics. I should have pics up later... I'm rescaping... :O


----------



## chad320

Wow! I musta got lost  I commented on your thread and dropped mine for a few days :flick: He are the Pretrim pics from tonight...


----------



## green_valley

Nice Chad. 

Do you dose iron on these guys to get them really red? or it's because they're close to the light?


----------



## Bahugo

Tank looks nice and full chad! Did you see the new scape?


----------



## nonconductive

nice!


----------



## chad320

Its a little of both. they get redder close to the light but I dose a ton of micros to it as well. Thanks for the compliments. Rich, I did see the new layout but will check to see if you have it planted now....


----------



## 150EH

Chad I wanted to ask if you know any way to remove Cyanobacteria from mosses without killing them? So far the blue green algae is only on the mosses, all of them and getting worse, I did try dosing some excel with the filters off and it killed some fisseden in each clump and most of the algae but it was back in days, I also read that too much light in the yellow end of the spectrum helped it to grow so I got some 10k/420nm blubs as well but no luck. Do you have any ideas before I just trash all the moss, thanks.

Your colors look great BTW.


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice pictures and your plants look really happy. Nice work Chad!


----------



## chad320

150EH said:


> Chad I wanted to ask if you know any way to remove Cyanobacteria from mosses without killing them? So far the blue green algae is only on the mosses, all of them and getting worse, I did try dosing some excel with the filters off and it killed some fisseden in each clump and most of the algae but it was back in days, I also read that too much light in the yellow end of the spectrum helped it to grow so I got some 10k/420nm blubs as well but no luck. Do you have any ideas before I just trash all the moss, thanks.
> 
> Your colors look great BTW.


Hmm...its been a long time since ive had to deal with cyano. Did you try erithromycerin(sp?). You could pull a little moss and dose it in a seperate container to make sure its not going to kill all of your moss. Otherwise I would point a powerhead or return right at it. I know it doesnt like heavy flow.



hydrophyte said:


> Nice pictures and your plants look really happy. Nice work Chad!


Thanks Devin! Nice to see a post on here from you


----------



## orchidman

i dreampt there was cyano in my tank last night!


----------



## 150EH

orchidman said:


> i dreampt there was cyano in my tank last night!


Scary, I read several article that said you can use ERYTHROMYCIN but none talked about a dosage and the package was no help, but they all did mention it could kill you nitrifying bacteria if over used by decaying matter reducing oxygen levels. They all mention that it does not like flow and recommended UV as well as water changes, reducing nitrates, ammonia, etc. So it basically forms in poorly maintain aquariums but mine gets WC, etc weekly.


----------



## orchidman

I used erythromicin on mine. and followed the instructions on the package


----------



## chad320

I would order some and it should say on the package and come with a little measuring spoon. Then I would mix some up and shoot it right at it through a syringe, with the pump off for 15 minutes.


----------



## 150EH

I didn't see any like that so I ordered Mardel Marcyn which is 200 mg of Erythromycin per pack, I also have found what looks like a good way to treat it so I'll let you know. There were other products but this was cheapest with 2 x 8 pack packages shipped for $15.97, not too bad but I'd still rather spend it on a couple cheesburgers.


----------



## chad320

That should do the trick. I knew I liked you for a reason  Mmm...cheeseburgers :hihi:


----------



## tharsis

The plants are looking awesome, congratS!


----------



## orchidman

i had a good cheesburger yesterday. a nice thick juicy one thats pink in the middle, cooked on the grill with italian dressing, and topped with meunster!


----------



## chad320

My local burger bar does this, along with 18 other fine burgers. The real "Big Mac"...I am in love ...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...38382584.71387.100000931520688&type=1&theater


----------



## WillPlanted

...and one more of the mini pellia hanging out tonight 








[/QUOTE]

That looks amazing. I dont see any fishing line or string, how did you get the pelia to attach like that?


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> My local burger bar does this, along with 18 other fine burgers. The real "Big Mac"...I am in love ...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...38382584.71387.100000931520688&type=1&theater


Chad, if you ever get a chance to come up to Chicago, let me know. I will show where the best cheeseburgers you ever laid eyes on can be purchased.

That one does look kinda good though.


----------



## chad320

WillPlanted said:


> That looks amazing. I dont see any fishing line or string, how did you get the pelia to attach like that?


I tied the MP to it with thread and after a few months it got a bad case of algae so I tore off the MP and cut all the thread. It started growing back and here it is about 6 months later, attached without thread or glue. I just trimmed my first pieces off of it last night.

Cable, would you be talking about Kumas?


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> Chad I wanted to ask if you know any way to remove Cyanobacteria from mosses without killing them? So far the blue green algae is only on the mosses, all of them and getting worse, I did try dosing some excel with the filters off and it killed some fisseden in each clump and most of the algae but it was back in days, I also read that too much light in the yellow end of the spectrum helped it to grow so I got some 10k/420nm blubs as well but no luck. Do you have any ideas before I just trash all the moss, thanks.
> 
> Your colors look great BTW.


Curious on where you have read this? Blue light (420nm and higher kelvin rating) actually aid in algae growth because the added blue light will cause DOC-bound iron to be released via photoreduction of iron into a form easily consumable by algae. According too Ecology of the Planted Aquarium by D. Walstad 

In theory once the chelant bond is broken it makes it available in a form algae can more easily utilize.



cableguy69846 said:


> Chad, if you ever get a chance to come up to Chicago, let me know. I will show where the best cheeseburgers you ever laid eyes on can be purchased.
> 
> That one does look kinda good though.


Were you talking about?


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> I tied the MP to it with thread and after a few months it got a bad case of algae so I tore off the MP and cut all the thread. It started growing back and here it is about 6 months later, attached without thread or glue. I just trimmed my first pieces off of it last night.
> 
> Cable, would you be talking about Kumas?





Bahugo said:


> Curious on where you have read this? Blue light (420nm and higher kelvin rating) actually aid in algae growth because the added blue light will cause DOC-bound iron to be released via photoreduction of iron into a form easily consumable by algae. According too Ecology of the Planted Aquarium by D. Walstad
> 
> In theory once the chelant bond is broken it makes it available in a form algae can more easily utilize.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you talking about?


Top Notch. Best burger you have ever laid eyes on.:thumbsup:


----------



## 150EH

Bahugo said:


> Curious on where you have read this? Blue light (420nm and higher kelvin rating) actually aid in algae growth because the added blue light will cause DOC-bound iron to be released via photoreduction of iron into a form easily consumable by algae. According too Ecology of the Planted Aquarium by D. Walstad
> 
> In theory once the chelant bond is broken it makes it available in a form algae can more easily utilize.


I read it at American Aquarium and it is only true for Cyanobacteria because it's not algae, it was discovered by reef tanker by accident. But you are exactly right so guess what now on top of all this other stuff BBA is growing like a mad dog due to this stupid blue light, when the heck did this get so delicate because I've never even heard of this stuff till lately but it's all happening.

Burger, did some one say Burger, I thought we were talking about Crab Cakes?


----------



## chad320

At least BBA is easier to manage  I think there is a tiny piece of just about every algae in every tank ive got that runs good. The rest are still in algae battle mode.


----------



## chad320

Here are some Crypt nurri 'Phang mutated' hanging out tonight. DHG 'Belem' and a Neon Yellow are his company...


----------



## chad320

Rotala 'True Indica"


----------



## Bahugo

Love the Rotala indica! And the Nurrii is super sexy, I thought they were usually darker? Yours seems almost pink!


----------



## speedie408

Bahugo said:


> Love the Rotala indica! And the Nurrii is super sexy, I thought they were usually darker? Yours seems almost pink!


What he said ^^

Why is that? Is it your camera? haha or is it your magic touch? Looks awesome!


----------



## chad320

They are pretty much like the pic. The tank has alot of wide open space filled with these and DHG 'Belem' so it gets a ton of light, ferts, and Co2. The only other plants in the tank are some Balansae 'red' along the back. Maybe its the combo of alot of micros and light? IDK?


----------



## sewingalot

Chad, not to distract from your beautiful journal, but the Crypt nurri 'Phang mutated' or what ever you sent me a while back is coming in green. Is this because of the low light or due the baby leaves do that?


----------



## chad320

The babies come out pretty green. The one I sent you was pretty small so I would give it a little time before moving it to brighter light. Its only been a few months and the "experts" dont recommend moving them less than every 6 months. I hope that you like yours because ive got a ton of runners coming off these so you'll be recieving more of them :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Did anyone notice the CPD kissing the shrimp?


----------



## antbug

chad320 said:


> The babies come out pretty green. The one I sent you was pretty small so I would give it a little time before moving it to brighter light. Its only been a few months and the "experts" dont recommend moving them less than every 6 months. I hope that you like yours because ive got a ton of runners coming off these so you'll be recieving more of them :hihi:


How do I get some of these runners? :hihi:

Looking good , Chad! That Indica is beautiful.


----------



## chad320

Ant, when I start pulling them you'll be on the list too. I believe you sent me a piece of wood as a favor a long time ago. Its coming back around


----------



## jkan0228

I've noticed that Pahang mutated grows green with red/orange veins in low tech tanks.


----------



## chad320

Yeah Jeff, these were in another tank about a year ago and were green with red veins. I think it was because it was Medium light and 0/minimal water column ferts. They look really cool like that too!


----------



## Bahugo

Aren't we due for more pics?


----------



## Dempsey

Yeah, I think so. Chad is almost slacking as bad as I am. :hihi:


----------



## 150EH

I'm not trying to start any trouble but I was looking for AS today and AFA had Rose and Mini Rose and their scientific names, not that is matters.

I think that Erythromycin killed something in my substrate, across the front of my tank several plants were growing poorly and they have now perked up quite a bit, plus there is a white substance in the top inch of the substrate that I can see through the glass, it must of killed off something that was making a dead spot.

You must be on vacation, it's been almost 10 days since your last reply.


----------



## chad320

I was on vacation. For about 5 days. Then I got home and decided to order a bunch of crap for my tanks. When it started coming in, I started rescaping a bunch of stuff. Now I have a gianormous mess  Ill get some pics up tonight for sure. Sometimes you gotta let it slip to make sure your friends still like you right? :hihi: Tim, I ordered 8 squares of mini rose and its here. Ill get you a pic tonight that will leave you scratching your head in disbelief


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Sometimes you gotta let it slip to make sure your friends still like you right? :hihi:


I still like you Chad!!!!! :icon_redf lol


----------



## chad320

Haha, well, pics are going to be later tonight. I messed with setting up the Moss Boss thread and now ive got some maintenance to do(drinking) so pics will be later  And ive got some tank work to do.


----------



## 150EH

If I did that my journal would be back to page 50 plus, I do like keeping a journal and photo record, plus I use fish software to keep track of every plant, fish, fert, bulb, changes, etc. yeah I'm a little anal retentive, just a little.

I got rid of the Cyano & 5 Rummy's, now today I was chucking stems covered in BBA and spot dosing Excel like crazy.

It's 12:40 EST what time are these pics coming, is that snoring I hear?


----------



## chad320

Man, you are bound to find balance somewhere. I feel for you. Ive had some tanks that were just terrible for one thing after another. I got some pics coming of a terribly overgrown tank, gimme a minute or 30


----------



## 150EH

I'm just playing on the photos, but yes it has been a pain and really started from the C02 regulator being broken for 6 days and that was enough to start the downward spiral, it's coming back strong though so I know I'm headed in the right direction, knock on wood.


----------



## Bahugo

I don't see any plants in a box pictures, or beverage pictures, or plants in the beverage pictures. I need pics or pass me a drink.


----------



## chad320

Here is my 29g disaster tank. I dont pay much attention to this tank other than water changes and ferts. I am actually pissed at it for killing $300 worth of C. keei that I had either grown for over a year or got from Xue. Here it is in all its untrimmed glory...(and FWIW, all of these pics had to be fixed. Way overexposure for some reason tonight, sorry)










Java Trident, hydrocotyle, MQ, Fissidens...










Peacock moss and Hydrocotyle...










Persicaria praetermissa...










Frogbit, herpes, and giant herpes, with a creeping sp; of Ludwigia below it...










Murdannia sp. 'Red'










Just a cool top water shot for the photography cool kids...


----------



## 150EH

It looks good to me, thick but clean and algae free. Do you have any fish or shrimp in the tank?


----------



## chad320

I have the most amazing fish collection ever in this baby. I spent a small fortune to rig this tank all the way out. I got myself 3 black Mollies that survived the tub farm last summer (and didnt get sold) Theyre pretty fancy schmantcy :hihi: there was supposed to be 12 pygmy cories in there but I only see a few at a time here and there because the MQ is so tall. The Mollies actually do most of the moss trimming in this tank so they are useful. Oh, and the token couple pf ottos. I never see them either


----------



## nonconductive

that things pretty thick! lol herpes and giant herpes.


----------



## 150EH

All my Oto's come out at night and suck on the glass, I tried it once but it was tasteless.

I'm sorry to hear you lost your C. keei but that's why I refrain from spending big bucks on plants or fish, because I'm so much better at killing things than making them flourish. I do have a bridge for sale on the south side of New York.

In the landscape business for 20 years I'm very good with terrestrial planting and the layouts of hardscapes, etc. and it may be that very reason why I suck at it in the aquarium after all those late nights drawing up plans on the computer to sell landscapes so in the tank I use the NBA method and plant from the foul line.


----------



## nonconductive

Moss Boss


----------



## Bahugo

Woooh, Chad that tank is crazy! I like the overgrowth, it looks good.


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys. Im going to introduce that tank to some scissors tonight for sure. Shave and a haircut


----------



## 150EH

Chad why is your name green today????


----------



## Bahugo

Wooooh Chad grats on the moderator position. Now I am going too have too watch my potty mouth when I send you dirty comments and messages... dirty referring too substrate here people, get your mind out of the weeds. Oh I crack myself up sometimes.


----------



## 150EH

I've always wondered about being a moderator, how does it work out, did they see that you have a level head and ask or is it something you enjoy and volunteer?

I stated this many time before that Momotaro and Wasserpest are so easy going and level headed that I could never be a moderator, but these guys are my all time favorites so you've gotta work your way into the M hall o fame.


----------



## Jeromeit

Chad!!! When u getting rid of more nana petites? I loved the ones I bought from you lol


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Wooooh Chad grats on the moderator position. Now I am going too have too watch my potty mouth when I send you dirty comments and messages... dirty referring too substrate here people, get your mind out of the weeds. Oh I crack myself up sometimes.


Lol, Rich, you are funny. You can still be dirty. I know how you like diggin in the mud 



150EH said:


> I've always wondered about being a moderator, how does it work out, did they see that you have a level head and ask or is it something you enjoy and volunteer?
> 
> I stated this many time before that Momotaro and Wasserpest are so easy going and level headed that I could never be a moderator, but these guys are my all time favorites so you've gotta work your way into the M hall o fame.


I am not really sure how it came to this, but Kyle asked me if I would like to give it a shot. I was shocked to say the least. I hadnt really considered it before and thought it over for a day or two. It seems like it will be easy enough and wont affect anything to do with what I come here for, so I humbly accepted. I think. It may have been worse than humbly accepted. :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Jeromeit said:


> Chad!!! When u getting rid of more nana petites? I loved the ones I bought from you lol


I wish they would grow faser Jerome  I have some in my 65g still and a couple I save for my emergent setup but thats it. My 65g is in sad shape bro. I rescaped it in mid January and I had a problem with my filter. I ordered a 2217 and I am in the process of pianting the intake but its going SLOWWWWW. Hopefully it comes together here in the next few weeks. i would post a pic, but nobody wants to see a giant green wall of front glass


----------



## bsmith

150EH said:


> I've always wondered about being a moderator, how does it work out, did they see that you have a level head and ask or is it something you enjoy and volunteer?
> 
> I stated this many time before that Momotaro and Wasserpest are so easy going and level headed that I could never be a moderator, but these guys are my all time favorites so you've gotta work your way into the M hall o fame.


I'll agree with half of your mod observations.


----------



## chad320

bsmith said:


> I'll agree with half of your mod observations.


Dont be tryin to get me into any trouble B.  Where have you been? I dont see you on much anymore.


----------



## Jeromeit

chad320 said:


> I wish they would grow faser Jerome  I have some in my 65g still and a couple I save for my emergent setup but thats it. My 65g is in sad shape bro. I rescaped it in mid January and I had a problem with my filter. I ordered a 2217 and I am in the process of pianting the intake but its going SLOWWWWW. Hopefully it comes together here in the next few weeks. i would post a pic, but nobody wants to see a giant green wall of front glass


Keep us updated! The tank looks good bro! Ps congrats again!


----------



## bsmith

chad320 said:


> Dont be tryin to get me into any trouble B.  Where have you been? I dont see you on much anymore.


I said it, nothing to do with you buddy. 

Just been busy, only on late at night after work. Everythings going good. My L183's look rot be getting out of their winter dormancy and activity is picking up and I actually found eggs on the glass in my S.barbatus tank so they have reached maturity finally! Hopefully it wasn't a one time deal an I can get some viable fry from them.


----------



## bsmith

And what is that giant herpes you have? I was sent some and have it I'm my mini-m at work. I really like it.


----------



## 150EH

Well that's really cool that he asked you to do it, see no good deed goes unpunished. I skip around to much and don't even read the posts well enough to comment, yesterday I saw this guy was buying a RO/DI unit but he was going with a cut rate company so I sent him a pm to warn him and I noticed he was from Columbia MD. so I told him we were having a club meeting this Saturday and he could come no charge to see if he liked it and I told him if he joined he could get in the auction too, you know the whole GWAPA sell. So he PM'ed me later saying he did go with el cheapo and why would I want to go to a plant meeting in MD, I live in Missouri. I read so fast I miss the little details and do stupid stuff.

I did reply and apologize for not catching the O in MO, but.....


----------



## Chlorophile

chad320 said:


> Here is my 29g disaster tank. I dont pay much attention to this tank other than water changes and ferts. I am actually pissed at it for killing $300 worth of C. keei that I had either grown for over a year or got from Xue. Here it is in all its untrimmed glory...(and FWIW, all of these pics had to be fixed. Way overexposure for some reason tonight, sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Java Trident, hydrocotyle, MQ, Fissidens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peacock moss and Hydrocotyle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persicaria praetermissa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frogbit, herpes, and giant herpes, with a creeping sp; of Ludwigia below it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murdannia sp. 'Red'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a cool top water shot for the photography cool kids...



Herpes grows on me.. hahahaha
But really duckweed I think I could like.. Or amazon frogbit


----------



## chad320

There are different forms of duckweed. Some of the tiny stuff can be irritating if you dont want it. VERY difficult to get rid of. The giant Duckweed Lemna major is actually tolerable and nice. It makes nice big leaves, they're purple/red on the bottom, and it doesnt take over real fast like others do. I like to make it look swampy with 5 or more different floaters. It adds variety. Some plants are just invasive and are too much to keep up with. Regular duckweeed being one of them. There is a smaller duckweed thats even worse to get rid of.


----------



## audioaficionado

I like the look of your tank better than my black leaved anubias. Sorry about the die-out of your C. keei. I've lost my two favorites Pogostemon helferi 'Downoi' and Hygrophila pinnatifida. They didn't get touched by any algae, but just faded away after getting shaded by other plants.


----------



## chad320

Sorry, ive been slacking on the pics. Here is a group of snowpearl moms eating last night.


----------



## 150EH

Those are cool looking little shrimp, they look like they are really pig'n out and I'm always amazed at how much they can pack away.


----------



## chad320

Do you like the Mini Rose carpet? Haha, this is what I was talking about with mosses being mixed. I received this Mini Rose a couple weeks ago and just look at all the other mosses mixed in, tainting the MR.


----------



## Craigthor

I want the Hydro and your Marsala carpet... LOL


----------



## chad320

Are you talking avout the Marislea carpet? I would gladly come off of it. Make me an offer. What hydro are you talking about?


----------



## Craigthor

chad320 said:


> Are you talking avout the Marislea carpet? I would gladly come off of it. Make me an offer. What hydro are you talking about?


The hydrocotyle in this pic:










How much Marisala do you have? I may want to use it in my 220g once it is ready.


----------



## chad320

The 29g is fully carpeted in MQ. It would be an all night job to plug a 220 but there should be enough there to do it. Your armpits will hurt for sure  The hydrocotyle is a weed, whenever you are ready for it, Its yours.


----------



## Craigthor

Sweet, it will probably be about a month till my 220 is ready to be filled think you will have the marisala till then? I will take it all though.


----------



## chad320

Yes, I need to do a trim around the edges tonight because it trying to climb the walls. Its been a loooong time since I trimmed it last. There will be plenty when you are ready bro.


----------



## Craigthor

sweetness.


----------



## 150EH

My moss is always too dirty it seems to catch everything that floats by and I have no idea how this stuff survives in nature.

Check out the Red Devel Crab videos at Rachaels site / Msjinkzd.com that guy a thick lush carpet of moss, I was kinda looking around after the crabs beat my record at mating for 4:49, I was impressed.


----------



## Bahugo

I have a ton of hydrocotyle japan if you are interested craig


----------



## chad320

150EH said:


> My moss is always too dirty it seems to catch everything that floats by and I have no idea how this stuff survives in nature.
> 
> Check out the Red Devel Crab videos at Rachaels site / Msjinkzd.com that guy a thick lush carpet of moss, I was kinda looking around after the crabs beat my record at mating for 4:49, I was impressed.


After I saw that video, I had a new impression of invert porn. Yuck!



Bahugo said:


> I have a ton of hydrocotyle japan if you are interested craig


 Hey now! Quit sellin on my thread!!! JK, get it Rich, this crap wont go away


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> After I saw that video, I had a new impression of invert porn. Yuck!
> 
> Hey now! Quit sellin on my thread!!! JK, get it Rich, this crap wont go away


Yeah it's definitely a weed. I've tossed alot in the past not knowing people would have wanted it lol


----------



## chad320

I was sorting some Green C. babaulti shrimp and I came across almost blue, dark green, neon green, and brown striped ones. Heres a couple moms.










Here is the Buce I got today from Manini. This thing is a top candidate for the coolest Buce ever


----------



## speedie408

What's that buce called? It looks HUGE!


----------



## bsmith

That is one very handsome Buce. What is the name it has been given?


----------



## chad320

I got this from Manini and he called it 'Flamingo'. For some stupid reason, like and old man in FL, I am attracted to that name  He says he has a collection location but we haavent gotten that far yet. Beautiful indeed, you almost have to rescape around it


----------



## bsmith

How big is it? Looks bigger than most other buce's you see. Al's does it have that shine to it in person that the pic is showing? 

If you don't mind, what did that set you back?


----------



## chad320

Yes, its got that shine in person, but mostly because it was emergent grown. I am going to convert it to submergent for about 6-9 months. I hope I dont kill it  But yes, its big. 6" at least tall? The pic doesnt show it well but the stems(petioles) are bright red. It only set me back $80 dollars :/ I have one more pic to upload of it....


----------



## bsmith

There is a Buce with the name shine isn't there?


----------



## chad320

Yes, theres 'Shine Green' and 'Shine Blue'. I have a bunch of 'Shine Blue' that are awesome! Heres a better shot of the red...


----------



## Bahugo

Chad that plant is sexy!!! Let me wipe the drool off my mouth lol


----------



## chad320

Thanks Rich. Thats what I thought. I hope it converts ok for me. If not, ive got room in my emergent setup for it.


----------



## bsmith

That's a big one too. Most of the Buce I see for sale are very small.


----------



## ridewake210

Chad, we need to go back down to the river some day.


----------



## chad320

bsmith said:


> That's a big one too. Most of the Buce I see for sale are very small.


It is a big one. I agree, most of the ones you see for sale are tiny and not even a whole plant, but a piece of one.



ridewake210 said:


> Chad, we need to go back down to the river some day.


Hey Sean! Nice to see you on! Hows everything your way? I was just out at the river the other day and the pickins are still super easy.


----------



## ridewake210

Everything i great so far. Going to be breeding a nice number of fish here within the next few months. 

Am definitely needing some more wood. 
Hows is everything up stream?


----------



## chad320

Everything has been great. What kind of fish are you breeding? When the weather gets better, cmon up and we'll make a day of it. Rich (Bahugo) want to come down too.


----------



## 2in10

Congrats on the Buce, very pretty, hope it converts well.


----------



## chad320

Thanks. I hope it converts too. If not, ive got a couple of other spots for it. The leaves on it are HUGE. Well, at least twice the size of the other 5 varieties that I have.


----------



## chad320

Here are some pics from the Crypt nurii 'Phang Mutated' and DHG 'Belem' tank...

The left









The right









and the middle. The lace will go soon...


----------



## jkan0228

Dang.... How many Nurii mutated do you have in there?


----------



## speedie408

Were those mutated Nurii originally from me? They look so different from mine... I know tank conditions play a big role but are you using your clay root ferts here?


----------



## cableguy69846

I am never disappointed when I visit your thread and see pics. That tank looks good man. Makes me want to try a DHG carpet again.


----------



## chad320

jkan0228 said:


> Dang.... How many Nurii mutated do you have in there?


I dont really know. About 20+?



speedie408 said:


> Were those mutated Nurii originally from me? They look so different from mine... I know tank conditions play a big role but are you using your clay root ferts here?


These were from GGs tissue culture experiment. Yes, they have the clay, but they are also in AS Malaya.



cableguy69846 said:


> I am never disappointed when I visit your thread and see pics. That tank looks good man. Makes me want to try a DHG carpet again.


This Belem is starting to wear on me. I have to mow it down with bent scissors to get the patches of clado out of it every two to three months.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> This Belem is starting to wear on me. I have to mow it down with bent scissors to get the patches of clado out of it every two to three months.


Aren't carpeting plants grand? Never know what you will find underneath when you do a little mow job :icon_lol:


----------



## ridewake210

chad320 said:


> Everything has been great. What kind of fish are you breeding? When the weather gets better, cmon up and we'll make a day of it. Rich (Bahugo) want to come down too.



We will definitely plan a date on a weekend without a doubt. 

We are going to be breeding Angels, Plecos, Dwarf Cichlids including rams, a few different african cichlids, shrimp and im not sure what else. 
Going to have plenty of tanks to fill. Still need to pick up a couple more.


----------



## manini

Glad to see that the buce came in well. Hope that it transitions well for you. Good luck!


----------



## chad320

manini said:


> Glad to see that the buce came in well. Hope that it transitions well for you. Good luck!


Thanks! If not, Ive got a good spot for it. Im converting the 65g to a seasonally emergent tank with a mist king so it will be great either way


----------



## Bahugo

Chad! it will be super cool too see what happens when you switch it over I'm excited.

So I heard there is a fishing tournament out in spring valley the 24th and 25th


----------



## chad320

Yeah, theres a big Walleye Tournament. Its a big event here. I dont participate. I am more of a toes in the sand catfisher, If anything  Ive got the 65g back together and I should have some pics up in the next couple days.....If I get off my lazy butt and do a WC :hihi:


----------



## manini

Btw, the B. sp. 'flamingo' is from central sarawak and the fern is from 'Telukbayur'


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Yeah, theres a big Walleye Tournament. Its a big event here. I dont participate. I am more of a toes in the sand catfisher, If anything  Ive got the 65g back together and I should have some pics up in the next couple days.....If I get off my lazy butt and do a WC :hihi:



Goget a drink, and do a WC comon now! lol Looking forward too seeing the tank Chad


----------



## chad320

Here is the java fern 'Telukbayur' that I got from Manini...










And here is the real 'Mini Bolbitus' Heteroclita cuspidata. Not to be confused with Bolbius 'Small form'. Two completely different plants. Ive had this one over a year and its a SLOOOOWWWW grower


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice lookin plants man. How do you grow your java ferns in the greenhouses? I have some in mine, but I feel like they are just surviving, not thriving.


----------



## wabisabi

chad320 said:


> These were from GGs tissue culture experiment. Yes, they have the clay, but they are also in AS Malaya.


Hey, I thought the nurii from G. Ghori was the plain 'pahang' not the mutated form.

Great looking Bucephalandra 'flamingo'.


----------



## looking4roselines

wabisabi said:


> Hey, I thought the nurii from G. Ghori was the plain 'pahang' not the mutated form.
> 
> Great looking Bucephalandra 'flamingo'.


Mutated or not mutated, they all look the same to me. The original "mutated" leaves have bold pink and white veins on wild collected specimens. I have seen this myself in person. New leaves in the aquarium look like the typical nurii. There are speculations that mutated leaves from the wild specimens are due to excessive sunlight exposure, not a permanent trait. They are just regular nurii with sun burn 

Mutated nurii fresh from Pahang
(not my photo)







Xue


----------



## speedie408

I don't know about GG's plants but my mutated nuriis came from a reliable source who got it from wild stock a few years back. 

I grow both mutated and regular Nurii side by side submersed in the same conditions and they have distinctions to say they are not the same exact plant.


----------



## looking4roselines

I am not discrediting the source of anyone's plant. I am merely giving my opinion that all nuriis from pahang look the same and new leaves do not have the same rosanervig leaves from the specimens seen in nature. 

Chads nurii proved that coloration can vary significantly from different cultivation methods as I too have nuriis from the g man and they look no where as nice as chads

What type of variation did you experience in your plants?




Xue


----------



## wabisabi

looking4roselines said:


> Mutated or not mutated, they all look the same to me. The original "mutated" leaves have bold pink and white veins on wild collected specimens. I have seen this myself in person. New leaves in the aquarium look like the typical nurii. There are speculations that mutated leaves from the wild specimens are due to excessive sunlight exposure, not a permanent trait. They are just regular nurii with sun burn
> 
> Mutated nurii fresh from Pahang
> (not my photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xue


I agree with you in that they both look alike in the aquarium. I can't tell a difference between the two either. It's funny because i was thinking about starting a thread to see if anyone does have a 'mutated' that displays the rosanervig like leaves. 

I'm on the fence about whether it's just sunburn or a true trait like in C. cordata 'rosanervig'. I believe mats808 over on APC has a nurii 'rosanervig' type plant that he said he was able to maintain the veining. If it was from 'Pahang' or not, I dunno. 

The other frustrating part about all this plain and mutated form plants is that it is very difficult to know if your plants lineage came from wild stock or from tissue culture. I personally like to know where the plant came from. 

Sorry Chad for messing up your thread! Sure would be nice to have a dedicated 'Crypt' sub forum to hash out all these things! roud:


----------



## looking4roselines

Both Aaron (mats808) and I have the same plant from the same source and the same location. I need to follow up with him on how he is growing his plant if he is able to keep the rosanervig leaves. Mine are grown in my 90g and they are pretty typical. I have them grown under 2 150Watt MH.


----------



## bsmith

So the leaves are rosanervig like in that they have pinkish veining but they are opposite as the rosanervig I have displays its pink veiniation in lower light and it seems the nurii shows it in brighter situations.


----------



## looking4roselines

bsmith said:


> So the leaves are rosanervig like in that they have pinkish veining but they are opposite as the rosanervig I have displays its pink veiniation in lower light and it seems the nurii shows it in brighter situations.



No sure if you are still talking about nuriis. 

If you are referring to cordata rosanervigs, I have veins in both high or low light. For those who bought rosanervigs from me, some have kept the veins while some lost it so you cant definitively say that red veins are due to low lights - it's so random.

Sorry Chad!


----------



## bsmith

I was just saying that (IME) Rosanervigs (I think I did get from you...) get best coloration in low to low-med light and when I had them in my High tech tank they were BBA covered and a gross mottled olive color. 

And that from what you guys are saying, the nurii follows a more normal path to reducing chlorophyll activities in higher lighting (turning less green) and the Rosan's do the opposite/.


----------



## speedie408

looking4roselines said:


> I am not discrediting the source of anyone's plant. I am merely giving my opinion that all nuriis from pahang look the same and new leaves do not have the same rosanervig leaves from the specimens seen in nature.
> 
> Chads nurii proved that coloration can vary significantly from different cultivation methods as I too have nuriis from the g man and they look no where as nice as chads
> 
> What type of variation did you experience in your plants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xue


I got my specimen from zezmo over at APC. Here's his link: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...oryne-nurii-var-pahang-mutated-revisited.html

Here are the noticable variation between the two plants grown in the same tank:

Nurii var. "Pahang Mutated" - longer petioles and veins get much more red.









regular Nurii


----------



## chad320

First and foremost, this is the kind of conversation that I like to see. Crypt topics are my favorite and I feel blessed to have so much talent commenting in my thread.

As far as my Nuriis, I have both wild and cultured. The pics from me are the cultured ones. I couldnt tell the difference without a name tag in the pot other than the regulars have a VERY red petiole and slightly more green. They also arent in the same conditions.Mine didnt start showing the real nice pinks until I put them in this high tech/high light tank. Some folks think its silly to put crypts in a tank like this but im a big fan and its just what I do  Just to guess I think its the combo of high red light and alot of micros, so I agrewe that its simply growing conditions. The Cordata 'Rosenervig' is another story. Mine lost its white veins within three leaves and I thought it was the substrate it was in because its in fairly high light but none of my Cordata varieties seem to appreciate the substrate they are in. i am repotting soon so we shall see


----------



## looking4roselines

Just looked through all of the zezmo's photos linked. I have to say they look like your regular nurii.


----------



## speedie408

You're saying there's no such thing as a var. "Pahang mutated" then? Or are you saying Zezmo got jipped by his source? Lol keep in mind he and I have totally different tanks conditions.


----------



## chad320

Nick, what substrate is that? Mine are in straight AS 'Malaya'. I think I should move my luscens X willisii again too after seeing yours again. Mines so green.


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> Nick, what substrate is that? Mine are in straight AS 'Malaya'. I think I should move my luscens X willisii again too after seeing yours again. Mines so green.


I'm using old spent ADA ASII. They looked their best when I was using your special clay root ferts. I got lazy and haven't been on top of root ferts so now my plants are starting to lose their redness... I think it's also because I raised my light fixture 6".


----------



## looking4roselines

lol no need to over react. 

I did not say there's no such thing as a var. "Pahang mutated" nor Zezmo got jipped by his source

What I said was zezmo's nurii looks like your regular nurii. 

I did noticed colors on your "mutated" nurii is slight brighter than the "regular". But if you look at the regular, there are veins present. I personally dont think this is a material variation if veins are present in both plants.


----------



## chad320

I always thought the collection source and location was the same anyway with just a slight variation in the location like Xue said, with it being something minor like sunlight, or being more emergent but only a few yards apart. The 'Mutated' name was they only way to differentiate the two because they were the same plant? Which would also explain why they seem to become VERY close under the same conditions? Man, I love this topic


----------



## speedie408

Who's overreacting? lol Simple questions to clear the air is all. 

Material variation? How do you explain one plant being taller than the other then? lighting is the same over both plants, in the same tank.... 

Keep in mind my current tank is pretty low light. When I had "mutated" growing under high light in my old 40B, it took on a different form. It grew low, short petioles, and the veins were much more red:


----------



## looking4roselines

Growing low, having shorter petioles, and more color when grown in highlight is a blanket statement that can be applied to any crypt - it doesnt make it a mutated variant. C keei can be dull green in low light. Grow it in hight light and it will show you it's flaming hot orange colors, hugs the substrate, and have short petioles.


----------



## speedie408

Not sure why you're getting so defensive but, I regress. 

You still haven't answered my question in my last post about one plant being taller than the other.  I don't call myself a plant expert by all means, but I think I can tell when 2 plants growing in the same tank are different from one another. 

Call it what you want. I'll agree to disagree. 

Chad - sorry bro ... messed up your thread lol. My bad.


----------



## looking4roselines

I already stated the variation you had in the two different photos above is immaterial since both plants show the veins. One crypt being slightly taller or darker than the other does not make it a new crypt. 

Both plants are in two different photos. It would help if they are taken in the same photo. Since they are not in the same picture, there could be other possible variables that may need to be factored in. Were the camera settings excatly the same when both photos taken? Were the plants planted in a location where an equal amount of light is received?

Not being defensive at all. Just being firm in my opinion that the both nurri look the same to me.


----------



## speedie408

Lol you're pretty funny man. I guess I'm purposely putting up 2 pictures from totally different tanks of the same exact plant. I'm a liar.


----------



## chad320

Hey Nick, wanna send me a plantlet of each so I can solve this mystery  Seriously, ill toss you in a couple runners of mine. I do see Xues point in that they are VERY similar. I had them in low light with green leaves and red petioles so growing conditions do play a huge part. We are all grown men here who have a common interest in these crypts, so I love the debate portion of it. But when it all comes down, theres no point in letting feelings get hurt, we are all just plant nerds :hihi:


----------



## looking4roselines

Rotfl so defensive.
You said it. Not me.
I have no further comment 

Haha back to chads thread



Xue


----------



## speedie408

chad320 said:


> Hey Nick, wanna send me a plantlet of each so I can solve this mystery  Seriously, ill toss you in a couple runners of mine. I do see Xues point in that they are VERY similar. I had them in low light with green leaves and red petioles so growing conditions do play a huge part. We are all grown men here who have a common interest in these crypts, so I love the debate portion of it. But when it all comes down, theres no point in letting feelings get hurt, we are all just plant nerds :hihi:


You got a deal. Send me yours and I'll toss em in with mine but segregated to see what happens. 



looking4roselines said:


> Rotfl so defensive.
> You said it. Not me.
> I have no further comment
> 
> Haha back to chads thread
> 
> 
> 
> Xue


Not defensive, just amused :biggrin:.


----------



## somewhatshocked

chad: I've been reading this thread for a long time and I have to say, it's one of the reasons I spend so much money on plants.

I've probably learned more directly and indirectly from this thread than I have in a decade of keeping plants.


----------



## chad320

somewhatshocked said:


> chad: I've been reading this thread for a long time and I have to say, it's one of the reasons I spend so much money on plants.
> 
> I've probably learned more directly and indirectly from this thread than I have in a decade of keeping plants.


Wow, thanks, thats quite the compliment! Im glad you managed to find some usefullness from all of our jibber jabber 

Here are some quick shots from tonight...

Rotala 'Sunset' looking like a princess surrounded by toads...










Ludwigia senegalensis finally dividing enough to make a bunch instead of random stems...










And here is where I put the Bucephalandra 'Flamingo'. If it works submergent mind you


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Since we're having a nice discussion about crypts, I think I might add a few random comments. I'm no expert but I've read enough, seen enough, and grew enough to have some sort of opinion of my own so I'll just throw it out there for fun lol. I think I read that all C. nurii collected from Pahang do in fact do have pink veination. Mine are the "normal" one from Ghazanfar Ghori and they still have brilliant coloration despite being in a shaded corner. They've grown both long petioles and short petioles over the year and a half I've had them. I'd like to believe that any differences being observed between the "mutated" and the "normal" are likely just due to slightly different genetics just like slight differences between people of the same race and that there isn't some "mutant" gene involved in making 1 so different from the other that any distinction would matter much. They look like same enough to me and I wouldn't be able to tell the difference between them if put side by side. Nick, I believe you thought a "normal" nurii from Pahang that i was selling was a "mutated"  I guess if folks want to make the distinction between one line of clones vs another then so be it but I don't see much of a point. It's like all the various C. wendtii we have out there. There are many different forms some of which we have names for because they look so different but others we just call C. wendtii since they look more or less the same.


----------



## chad320

CardinalTetra for the win! Thanks for the Rotala 'Sunset' BTW. I REALLY like this stem! I hope it keeps doing good and I can get a bunch from it this summer. i'd like to try it in a Dutch and I think it will be STUNNING in a bunch.


----------



## jkan0228

Chad doing a Dutch? It's gonna be historic.  

I actually love this thread from the discussion and debating that goes on from time to time. Of course the pictures are superb too. So many sp of plants.


----------



## chad320

I actually have a Dutch now jeff but it looks more like a farm tank. I guess because it is  Im growing out some larger bunches of plants and ditching the collectoritus that ive been down with


----------



## bsmith

Dutch, please. I know Dutch, and you sir, are no Dutch...

I actually don't know Dutch, for some reason that was bouncing around in my head with an old English accent and it made me laugh!

I seem to always incorporate a dutch type influence on all of my tanks. I think it's because I just really like groupings/stands of the same plant together. The order is aurally pleasing to me. It's also just a good way to grow lots of plants too.


----------



## chad320

Haha, Brandon :hihi: I cut the hair on my dogs ears off straight and now my GF calls him the little Dutch boy. And now im making him talk in an English accent like that  I do like the groupings ALOT better than 2-3 random stems. I had to recollect a bunch of stems to see what I really liked this time. The two pics I posted will be going in it. I will also probably add proserpinaca palustris and a few other rotalas. I will be awhile yet tho. Im still growing some stuff out and the tank is very much a farm tank for now. And it will be an algae tank if I dont start paying some more attention to it


----------



## jkan0228

I have to agree with both of you.  I'd rather have 10 C. Wendtii's than 1 C. Hudoroi in my scape. 

Speaking of which, chad you should send me your 20 or so Mutated Nurii's. It would certainly make a nice mutated lane in my 95G :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Haha, Jeff, I have been thinning them out. I am thinking in the next few months im going to pull them and redo that tank too. I am getting tired of the Belem carpet growing Clado and I just cant seem to get enough of the MM carpets. The light green of the DHG brings out the crypts color better but I just dont have the time to maintain it.


----------



## jkan0228

So what pricey crypt will you be growing in there then? I like the idea of an MM carpet with crypts popping up outta nowhere. But for real though. Based on the amount I need. Mutated is too expensive.


----------



## chad320

Ill keep the Nuriis in there, but I have some Cordata KR01s that have been sitting on the back burner in a non Co2 tank that I would like to upgrade so I will probably do a group of those in with them.


----------



## bsmith

Do you have a journal for this Dutch tank?


----------



## chad320

No B, I dont. I have just been snapping pics and putting them on here. I suppose when I get everything together I could start a seperate one just for it. I was actually debating doing two of them. One just for Rotala varieties, and one just for Ludwigias. I dont really know what direction im going with them right now. I think I need a couple new tanks


----------



## audioaficionado

chad320 said:


> ...I think I need a couple new tanks


We all do LOL.


----------



## chad320

Isnt that the truth. Now if I could only find someone to do maintenance on all of them :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Maintenance for plants? Sign me up!  Lol


----------



## chad320

New pics tonight when the sun goes down and the OP say 3/15


----------



## bsmith

I'm pretty familiar with SW maintenance as my finance manager has a 60g SW cube in his office at our dealership. His tank looked great for the first few months but then slacking with WC's began to take its toll. I mean doing 40%-50% WC on my two office tanks is only 9g-11g but on his cube it's atleast 20g. That's a lot of bucket hauling!

Luckily he built a good relationship with one of the owners of a local SW shop and he now comes every other week changing 20g-25g, tests the params, adjusts whatever needs adjusting (salts free but he uses my coworkers other products, think micros for our tank), cleans the filter (uses my coworkers filter products) and pretty much keeps everything running perfectly for $60/visit. Pretty good deal IMO. 

I don't see offering FW maintenance (at least in my area) being a very profitable venture due to lack of business.


----------



## nonconductive

i dont see any new pics


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> i dont see any new pics


Haha, I forgot about them after the St. Carbombs day preparty last night. I will get them up tonight.


----------



## chad320

Super Yellow boy on Fissidens...










A girl and a boy in Fissidens...










Here is a pic of a nice cherry finishing off a Bucephalandra 'Sintang' flower. Sorry the main focus is, ummmm..., out of focus :hihi:


----------



## Daximus

chad320 said:


> Haha, I forgot about them after the St. Carbombs day preparty last night. I will get them up tonight.


Off topic/ For me that always depends on the number of carbombs. :biggrin:

On topic/ Good looking sckrimpy you have there!


----------



## chad320

Daximus said:


> Off topic/ For me that always depends on the number of carbombs. :biggrin:
> 
> On topic/ Good looking sckrimpy you have there!


Haha, one is never enough :hihi: And thanks on the shrimp. We've been working these Yellows over pretty hard for almost two years.


----------



## jkan0228

You tink you'll ever get fire yellow shrimp? :hihi: I'd definitely want some. 

Awesome pics. Hopefully my fissidens will look just as nice one day.


----------



## orchidman

Wow! Those yellows are super yellow!!!


----------



## chad320

These are fire Yellows Jeff. Well mostly. The females are as good as you can get them. We are working on the males at this point. We have some good color coverage, but were hoping for more coverage on the tail fan.

Thanks Bob!!!


----------



## jkan0228

The bottom shrimp in the second pic. Is the shell suppose to look a bit opaque?


----------



## chad320

jkan0228 said:


> The bottom shrimp in the second pic. Is the shell suppose to look a bit opaque?


Ideally, no. But this is a hard to overcome trait in Neos. Even TPFR males are no match for the females. Im not saying it isnt possible, it just isnt common. If you look at his tail fan, its clear. This is what we are working on right now, trying to get better color there.


----------



## chad320

Here are some more shrimp pics.

Snowpearls (with a few leftover TPFR babies)...










A Green shrimp pile...










A fully loaded TT mama less than a week from hatching...


----------



## somewhatshocked

This may be the most yellow male I've ever seen.

I have some really, really bright yellow females from Rachel but yours take the cake! Color me envious.

Jake



chad320 said:


> Super Yellow boy on Fissidens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl and a boy in Fissidens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of a nice cherry finishing off a Bucephalandra 'Sintang' flower. Sorry the main focus is, ummmm..., out of focus :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Thanks Jake! Mine werent as good to start but we've culled them pretty hard. I actually need to get some of Rachels just to back cross for a generation or two.


----------



## somewhatshocked

You should try to get your hands on some of those yellows the Algae Queen in West Virginia has. They are amazing.


----------



## chad320

Haha, funny you should say that. She is my breeding partner  We trade our besties back and forth trying to improve certain traits we are looking for.


----------



## Hyzer

chad320 said:


> She is my breeding partner


giggity

Sweet looking shrimp you have there. That buce is very cool as well. Doesn't even look like it would be an aquatic plant.


----------



## chad320

:hihi: I giggled a little as I was typing it  The Buce was grown emergent so I dont know yet how it will do submerged. I have it planted submerged and its kicked out two new leaves but time will tell if its going to do OK.


----------



## jkan0228

Nice pics chad. My TT's are also 1-2 weeks away from bursting. Hopefully both of ours will survive.  
For some reason my clutches don't look nearly as large as yours. Maybe cuz it's their first?


----------



## chad320

Yeah, this is her third. She didnt have as many before. You can see some babies by her in the pic. I didnt think any survived but about 8 of them did from the last batch. Im still hit or miss and a newb at these guys. I bought twelve and only four lived so im desperately hoping they repopulate into a nice colony over the next 6 months.


----------



## jkan0228

I see in that OEBT baby thread you said you don't use heaters with your neos. But your fire reds are with your TT's so does your tank have a heater? Maybe the temp swings caused the deaths of the babies?


----------



## chad320

I suppose it could have. I really think it was just a small batch tho. The first time she berried she only had about three eggs left a week before their due date and I just assumed she lost them. The second she didnt have very many more. If I dont get a bunch from this batch I will know somethings wrong and start adjustments, shes full still this time around.


----------



## jkan0228

Yea bro I swear she has like 40 in there. Just a Q. What's your TDS?


----------



## bsmith

What is a snow pearl and what's the difference btw them
And a snowball? I had snowballs for the first dwarf shrimp I ever kept and because if that there will always be a soft spot in my heart for them. Perhaps it's been too long but the snow pearl you posted the pic of looks pretty much the same as I remember my balls looking...


----------



## chad320

I havent tested my TDS in such a long time I would have to recalibrate to even test it. I decided running a bunch of tanks with different params was a pain so if they wont live in my tap, then I dont keep them  I am guessing its pretty low tho. Its low out of the tap and they get alot of WCs.


----------



## chad320

bsmith said:


> What is a snow pearl and what's the difference btw them
> And a snowball? I had snowballs for the first dwarf shrimp I ever kept and because if that there will always be a soft spot in my heart for them. Perhaps it's been too long but the snow pearl you posted the pic of looks pretty much the same as I remember my balls looking...


The Snowpealrs are the Whiter colored Blue pearls (culls) crossed with Snowballs. They are esentially Snowballs but they have that metallic sheen on them like the BPs do. Its really hard to capture it in a pic tho, much like the sheen on Buce or some crypts. That and my crappy camera skills


----------



## jkan0228

Lol that's the way to treat them! With a low TDS I don't think they'll be able to harden their shells after molting. 

With water changes if it's just tap water in your tank then I don't see why it's bad. Only frequent WC's that cause changes in parameters arent suitable for shrimp. Normally I do a water change once every 2 weeks since my tap is so soft compared to the tank water.


----------



## chad320

How many TTs are you working with Jeff? Do you have any differences in color? Mine all look like clones of each other without any difference at all. If this girl wasnt berried and a little bigger I wouldnt know it was her.


----------



## jkan0228

chad320 said:


> How many TTs are you working with Jeff? Do you have any differences in color? Mine all look like clones of each other without any difference at all. If this girl wasnt berried and a little bigger I wouldnt know it was her.


21..... Howard cut me a deal I couldn't resist... I got them as pewees. Maybe 1cm so they're just starting to breed. I haven't counted 21 yet but will try the next time I trim my moss and take out the wood. 

I've noticed that several almost all of them turned to a darker shade of yellow. Some almost golden. Very hard to tell on camera just cuz it sucks but there are a few maybe 3-4 that turned a lighter shade of yellow. I have total of 4 berried ones and 1 of them is of a lighter shade. 

I don't really notice a difference in shape unlike neos which males are more slender. But yes the females are indeed bigger.


----------



## sewingalot

somewhatshocked said:


> You should try to get your hands on some of those yellows the Algae Queen in West Virginia has. They are amazing.


Chad + Sara = Super Neon Yellow Shrimpers. We make odd looking children. :icon_mrgr



chad320 said:


> Haha, funny you should say that. _She is my breeding partner_  We trade our besties back and forth trying to improve certain traits we are looking for.


:icon_eek: I only have one way to respond to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_sf_R5WPX4&feature=related


----------



## chad320

Hmm....thats interesting about the color. I wonder if mine will keep looking like clones or if I will get some lighter ones too?


----------



## jkan0228

sewingalot said:


> Chad + Sara = Super Neon Yellow Shrimpers. We make odd looking children. :icon_mrgr
> 
> 
> 
> :icon_eek: I only have one way to respond to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_sf_R5WPX4&feature=related


I plan on obtaining some of your odd looking children in the future.


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> :icon_eek: I only have one way to respond to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_sf_R5WPX4&feature=related


Oh my goodness, I think I just barfed a little  My GF was like "What is that? You are so nerdy.":hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

chad320 said:


> Hmm....thats interesting about the color. I wonder if mine will keep looking like clones or if I will get some lighter ones too?


Yup. I like the darker ones very much. I'm not sure what changes it. HolyAngel had some turn very pale and opaque. And Howard didn't know what caused it at the time as well.


----------



## sewingalot

jkan0228 said:


> I plan on obtaining some of your odd looking children in the future.


You must obtain a license first. :icon_mrgr Nah, I'm waiting for the latest babies to grow a little more to sell any. But Chad's are awesome!



chad320 said:


> Oh my goodness, I think I just barfed a little  My GF was like "What is that? You are so nerdy.":hihi:


Do you remember when they used to play that song like 24/7? I hated it so much. LOL.


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> You must obtain a license first. :icon_mrgr Nah, I'm waiting for the latest babies to grow a little more to sell any. But Chad's are awesome!
> 
> Do you remember when they used to play that song like 24/7? I hated it so much. LOL.


I am not going to come off of any either as I have a pond project in the works for them along with some TPFRs that im working on. Maybe this fall? Its all indoor so hopefully it comes along good.

Yes, that song drove me nuts too. The 80s were SOOO weird and we never knew because we were just kids.


----------



## bsmith

I see. Well a snowball with a metallic shee is cool in my book. 

Talking about TDS and calibration. I'm in the hunt for my calibration packets and if I can't find them I'm going to be PO'ed. I haven't calibrated my Hanna Primo TDS meter in who knows how long as all I really use it for (perfectly accurate or not) is to see if the TDS in my RO holding vessel and certain tanks is creeping up. 

As of about 15m ago my L183 tank was at 91ppm, my CRS tank was 201ppm and my RO product water was at 2ppm. With those readings in those tanks, which are pretty much want I was guessing they'd be at, I'd say it's pretty close to calibrated.


----------



## chad320

Yeah B, they usually stay fairly accurate for what we use them for. I used to mess with params, adjusting up or down. I run too many tanks and im at my limit for good care IMO vs. my motivation level so I stick with whatever likes my tap. So some things are weird. Like I can breed CPDs, but I kill goldfish and plecos. Go figure.


----------



## plantbrain

Did you end up getting the Ammannia gracilus?

I could use some L senagalensis


----------



## chad320

I posted in your WTB thread Tom.

Can I get some sprinkles on that? This is the 65g and what it looks like most of the time. Overrun with red sprinkles...


----------



## audioaficionado

Look at all those cute little bright red roaches scampering about :icon_mrgr


----------



## chad320

Yeah Steve, lol, cockroaches is right. Ive got 200+ in here im guessing. Its to the point that they distract from the plants now.


----------



## peyton

chad320 said:


> I posted in your WTB thread Tom.
> 
> Can I get some sprinkles on that? This is the 65g and what it looks like most of the time. Overrun with red sprinkles...


 Hey Chad, What kind of crypt is that left of center with the cherry shrimp climbing on? I have some of those but have been too lazy to properly ID them.


----------



## chad320

Peyton, Its a C. parva. I wanted to carpet this tank with them and ordered about 30 pots but they ALL died in the mail in the cold weather. I am waiting a bit to reorder them.


----------



## peyton

chad320 said:


> Peyton, Its a C. parva. I wanted to carpet this tank with them and ordered about 30 pots but they ALL died in the mail in the cold weather. I am waiting a bit to reorder them.


 Really? I thought C parva stayed pretty small. The crypt I have looks identical to yours. The leaves on mine are about 3-4" long. That sound about right?


----------



## lbacha

In high light they stay 1-2" with really thin leaves in low-med light they get 3-4" with much thicker leaves.

Len


----------



## chad320

Yeah, this tank is medium light and is probably the reason for that. Plus its a big mature plant. You might also cross reference C. walkerii X lutea or C. nevilii. They are all small crypts, depending on the growing conditions. I have 2 175w MH bulbs on this tank as well, but w/o the substrate covered in plants im only using 4 T5-HOs on it. Otherwise I would be Clado farming much worse than I already am.


----------



## lbacha

I'm interested to see what my parva does on my tank it is an extremely thick carpet right now about 1.5" hight and really dense. This filled out under a 150w hqi I just replaced it with a double t5ho setup so a big difference in light, it's been on for 3 weeks and no algae anymore as the plants have gone crazy my crypts and java fern all doubled in size I would really like a quad 20" fixture instead of the double 24" I got so we will see. I'm just cureous if the parva will get bigger now that the light is less.

Len


----------



## chad320

My guess is that it will Len. I had these in high light and they were shortys for over a year but now they are starting to fatten up. I sure do wish they threw more runners tho


----------



## lbacha

Well the good thing for me is the carpet is one massive root system now I can't pull anything out without getting a bunch of parva plantlets with it. I guess it's like doing an emersed setup for HC or glosso except I did a high light setup to fill in my foreground then switched to lower light..


----------



## chad320

My Tangerine Tiger mama hatched out her babies and I can count 18 of them in sight. I have one other one that should go tonight or tomorrow, shes so close she can barely walk. I put the food in close to her hiding spot and she still took a long time to come out to eat. Im so excited over these guys  Now theres enough of them to give them their own tank soon. Ill post up some pics soon but im out of town for the evening...


----------



## bsmith

Chad I know that the L183's didnt work out too well but would you be interested in any Scleromystax barbatus (click the link to their planet catfish info page)? I finally got mine breeding and should have some available in a month or so. One of the coolest cats in the book IMO.


----------



## chad320

Man B, if I had the room for some I would take some. I have been messing with so many shrimp and foregrounds I dont think these guys would fit in good anywhere.

As for the TTs, I got 22 out of the other female. So 40 babies between the two. Not bad considering they have dropped the first two clutches prematurely. Now if they will all live is another matter altogether


----------



## jkan0228

Congrats Chad! I think I found some TT babies as well. Not sure how many though.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Jeff. I have some work to do tonight on the tanks so ill try to get my pics up then.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Why would that be a bad thing? 

I can't get Clado to grow no matter what I try.

Jokes aside - the photos of your yellows on Fissidens prompted me to buy a clump of it. Thanks for the inspiration on that front.



chad320 said:


> Otherwise I would be Clado farming much worse than I already am.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Jake! What kind did you get? Ive got three kinds and the mini is my favorite so far. It covers less ground or is slower but that kinda goes hand in hand with the mini part huh?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Just the standard fontanus. Completely unimpressive at first but really fun in tiny little tanks.

Shrimp absolutely love it.


----------



## chad320

This used to be a nice crypt collection. Now its just an aphid colllection. I going to submerge these and see if any rhizomes lived this weekend. Dang...










Crypt nurii 'Romin' explosion after introducing it to this tank a month ago...










The rest of the Rompin tank...










Two different Duckweeds. Lemna minor and Lemna major.


----------



## peyton

chad320 said:


> The rest of the Rompin tank...


 That's a nice collection there!


----------



## chad320

Thanks Peyton! This tank is VERY hard to shoot and get the colors right in. Please forgive my lack of skills


----------



## chad320

Here is one of my 29G racks...










Top (work in progress).










Bottom.


----------



## wabisabi

Looks like your B. 'flamingo' is doing well. What kind of lighting is that on the 29g tanks?


----------



## chad320

wabisabi said:


> Looks like your B. 'flamingo' is doing well. What kind of lighting is that on the 29g tanks?


Yes, the Flamingo its converting well. The lights on the 29s are Coralife t5-ho with Geismann bulbs. One daylight and one Aquaflora.


----------



## chad320

I retied some Willow moss tonight and here is a shot of it. This is the bigger kind...










Big mama digging in for some food...










One of several other moms at feeding time. Shes looking at the reflection and making sure it doesnt go straight to her hips...


----------



## chad320

I got some stuff cleaned out last night so more pics for no one to comment on coming soon...


----------



## 2in10

chad320 said:


> I got some stuff cleaned out last night so more pics for no one to comment on coming soon...


LOL, like the shots from 3/30. Noticed the same thing myself on lack of comments on pics.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, I check the #s and if 1000 people look and no one says anything it gives me a free week to not update anything :hihi: Speaking of, I havent seen your tanks update come across the board lately so im headed there now


----------



## 2in10

chad320 said:


> Yeah, I check the #s and if 1000 people look and no one says anything it gives me a free week to not update anything :hihi: Speaking of, I havent seen your tanks update come across the board lately so im headed there now


LOL love the plan, I just updated yesterday after 2 weeks. It is crazy how many looks you can get with no comments. I have a reef tank on another forum that has about 89,000 views and less than 1200 posts.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I got some stuff cleaned out last night so more pics for no one to comment on coming soon...


Let's see the pics Chad! I always browse but forget too comment. Sorry too hear about the emersed setup, did you flood it yet? Do you have any before pics? What all was in there?


----------



## jkan0228

Lol keep it up Chad! I want to see more pics. Maybe some close ups?


----------



## audioaficionado

Love the look of your yellows. I'm thinking of getting some for my new 20L I just started.


----------



## GMYukonon24s

Them are some beautiful yellow shrimp and nice tanks.


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Let's see the pics Chad! I always browse but forget too comment. Sorry too hear about the emersed setup, did you flood it yet? Do you have any before pics? What all was in there?


I am still moving stuff around. Ill try to get a shot of the flat next to it to show you what it used to look like. Not exactly the same, but close. At least they were common ones and not rares 



jkan0228 said:


> Lol keep it up Chad! I want to see more pics. Maybe some close ups?


Whatcha wanna see?



audioaficionado said:


> Love the look of your yellows. I'm thinking of getting some for my new 20L I just started.


I am still working on them for the males color. But I should have some ready this summer. Remind me if you want some.



GMYukonon24s said:


> Them are some beautiful yellow shrimp and nice tanks.


Thanks! These are my favorite comments here. Someone whos never commented in my thread before  I appreciate the colpliments and hope you are enjoying this site as much as we all do!


----------



## jkan0228

Anything bro. All your nice jewels.


----------



## jkan0228

Oh yea! How are those TT babies?


----------



## Bahugo

where are the new pics you said you were going too upload Chad!?


----------



## chad320

The TT babies are doing good  I am moving stuff around so it wasnt a good time for pics. Maybe tonight. I just tore out a section of DHG 'Belem' and im going to start spreading the love around to some other tanks so ive got alot of work to do and its going to be messy


----------



## cableguy69846

Where, may I ask, is the 65 gallon?:icon_eek:


----------



## chad320

Its here and running. I took it off the Co2 and am waiting for a shipment of Parva to carpet the front. This tank has been in limbo for 3 months now. The Buce are doing ok but ive got some serious algae battles until I get it finished being planted how I want it. I has almost become a holding tank while I move other stuff around


----------



## jkan0228

Good to hear of the TT's chad. Mine are doing decent as well. I'm too lazy to count mine since since there are too many rilis in the way. :hihi: 

How many do you have right now? Size?


----------



## chad320

I only have 5 full sized shrimp. Two of my females gave me 40 babies total with 100% survival so far. Now ive got two more females berried but they are first timers and will likely drop their clutch  Its been a week and they have already dropped some, but not all.....yet. I expect them to tho.


----------



## jkan0228

Wow. 100% survival? Do you have them in a breeder box or something? 

I had almost all my TT mamas drop their eggs. One of them came through.


----------



## chad320

My new moms dropped their the first time, about 2/3rds of them the second, and the third time they were so fat with eggs they could barley walk and hide the whole time. They day they hatched one had 18 and 3 days later? another had 22 and they are all still in there. They are mixed with some TPFRs that are extra nice but they are about to get their own tank soon in a few weeks.


----------



## jkan0228

Wow. No wonder you had so many. If you isolated them with moss in a breeder box, would they die? The benefit I guess would be they could eat all the baby food you put in there.


----------



## chad320

I just let them go on their own and try to feed them every other day with good quality food. I use Ebita, Borneo wild, and Azoo. They are in a 10g so its basically a breeder box on its own


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Its here and running. I took it off the Co2 and am waiting for a shipment of Parva to carpet the front. This tank has been in limbo for 3 months now. The Buce are doing ok but ive got some serious algae battles until I get it finished being planted how I want it. I has almost become a holding tank while I move other stuff around


Glad to hear you didn't deep six it.roud:


----------



## chad320

Nah, its just plain and lame and not really picture worthy with all of the extras sitting in there waiting for their new home


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Nah, its just plain and lame and not really picture worthy with all of the extras sitting in there waiting for their new home


Got ya. I hate when tanks end up being a catch-all. It usually means you need more tanks. Lol.


----------



## chad320

Heres some new additions to the catch all  Crypt nurii babies are going to spring the carpet for the rescaped 29g. Here are some of the besties going in...










And here is a good shot of Macrandra 'Red'. Not to be confused with Macrandra 'Japan red', which is a much more uniform and true bright red. Mines not at the top for pics yet, but should be in a couple days  For now, here is Norm :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

So Chad... What do you believe is the secret or technique to get your nurii's to become like that? Do you think Nurii Mutated would have similar results?


----------



## chad320

These are nurii 'Phang Mutated'. They are just grown in ADA 'Malaya' Aquasoil. PPS-Pro fers. I got these from GG, the same as everyone elses. Same plant, different growing conditions.


----------



## jkan0228

High lighting, CO2 and plenty of Micros?


----------



## chad320

Yep, I run the same Co2, but my ferts are modified through PPS a bit. I add Millers Microplex and 10% DTPA to my CSM+B. High light and good micros will do amazing things if everythng else is in order.


----------



## chad320

Some cherries getting ready to go...


----------



## chad320

Starognye Tropica 049 and one of my new Orange Neos in the background...










Here is the first test run of some Summertime tubs I set up to grow out some crypts and stuff from my emergent setup that have taken on some bugs and desperately need to be submerged but I didnt have the room. Hopefully this works for them


----------



## Bahugo

llove the pics chad, I got some updates in my journal


----------



## looking4roselines

What is the capacity of those tubs? Nice setup you got there chad


Xue


----------



## chad320

These are both 50g tubs. I am experimenting with the two of these. I have a 150g and a 300g to tie into the same system, one draining to the other if it works good. These are to grow crypts submergent and alleviate some room in my emergent setup. I kinda freaked out when bugs ate all of the leaves off of a whole flat of crypts and I didnt have anywhere to go with them. My emergent rack sit in my bedroom ATM and isnt real popular with the lady  I am also growing out a bunch of my mosses to try to spread the love. We'll see what happens, i'll probably get swamped in algae


----------



## acitydweller

becareful with mosquitoes... maybe you want to put some guppies or somthing that will eat the mosquito larve...


----------



## chad320

I use Black Mollies for algae and mosquito control. They are in a basement so there shouldnt even be enough to keep them fed like the ones outdoors. Do you keep ponds too acitydweller?


----------



## 2in10

Very nice design for the grow out setup.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Yay - more tub nerds.

I think you're going to need to post about 400-500 pictures of all of these tubs once you get them going, Chad. That should help us live vicariously through you.


----------



## chad320

Haha, ill try to stay on top of the pics  I got some more plumbing parts to reduce splashing but still break surface tension and also to rig out the other two tubs so I should have a few updates over the next couple days.


----------



## chad320

Ludwigia palustris sp. 'Red'










Proserpinaca palustris


----------



## chad320

Here is the much neglected 65g in desperate need of attention and a Crypt parva foreground(on its way)










A mini pellia stump lookin super fat










Bucephalandra 'Flamingo' kincking out a side shoot already 










The crypt collection that almost got eaten by aphids along with anubias and ferns...










Leganandra meeboldii 'Pink'


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful shots, how are the plants doing acclimating to submersed culture?

No slacking on posts for a week now BTW.


----------



## chad320

They just hit the tub a couple days ago so they havent done much yet. I hope it all goes smooth, im putting another tub on the system tonight


----------



## 2in10

Awesome, sounds like your tub system is close to all set up.


----------



## chad320

Yes, the 150g is in and filling and the 300g comes in tomorrow. The only problem with these is if you have a problem, you have all your eggs in one basket. That could be scarry


----------



## 2in10

chad320 said:


> Yes, the 150g is in and filling and the 300g comes in tomorrow. The only problem with these is if you have a problem, you have all your eggs in one basket. That could be scarry


I see your point there. The 300 would make a good pond and the 150 would be decent too as a pond.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, now for the decision on the Cerges or the Grigg reactor...Hmmmm....Either way im going to lose most of the Co2 by the time it hits the last tier


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> Yeah, now for the decision on the Cerges or the Grigg reactor...Hmmmm....Either way im going to lose most of the Co2 by the time it hits the last tier


It may be to late for this but have you thought of building bypass plumbing into it so you can isolate a tank if needed or shut one down for cleaning etc while keeping the rest going. Kinda like they do with aquariums at an aquarium shop I like the idea but you are kinda screwed if one of them has a problem.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, I can. Sort of. I am going to run Co2 to it soon so ill tee every tank off with a shutoff valve but ill have to put in an alternate overflow around the backside. Its coming, its just a matter of time. As a last resort, if I have any problems with startup I can revert them back to emergent.


----------



## 150EH

The way you have the tubs tiered you may be able to make some slip on type plumbing that allows you to divert water to the next tub or a drain etc., where the heck are you putting all these tubs, basement????

Your plants look great especially the colors your getting (red) and all the tanks and tubs look nice too, btw the Najas you sent me is taking over my tank and seems to really grow fast after it gets comfortable in it's surrounding, but it's still very fragile so if a big piece breaks off I just trash it and it's replaced in no time but I have some growing 30" tall and I'm sure it would keep on going in a low current stream.


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> Starognye Tropica 049 and one of my new Orange Neos in the background...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first test run of some Summertime tubs I set up to grow out some crypts and stuff from my emergent setup that have taken on some bugs and desperately need to be submerged but I didnt have the room. Hopefully this works for them


Chad

I was looking at the way you had the return pump as you are going to want to make sure you have a check valve in there or make sure the return is near the top of the tub (it kinda looks lowered than the water level but I may be seeing a reflection) otherwise if the pump stops you will siphon the top tank down to the level of the return which would be bad since the tanks are higher.

Len


----------



## chad320

150EH said:


> The way you have the tubs tiered you may be able to make some slip on type plumbing that allows you to divert water to the next tub or a drain etc., where the heck are you putting all these tubs, basement????
> 
> Your plants look great especially the colors your getting (red) and all the tanks and tubs look nice too, btw the Najas you sent me is taking over my tank and seems to really grow fast after it gets comfortable in it's surrounding, but it's still very fragile so if a big piece breaks off I just trash it and it's replaced in no time but I have some growing 30" tall and I'm sure it would keep on going in a low current stream.


Hey! Nice to hear from you. Sorry I havent posted in your thread, ive been busy as can be while still trying to have SOME fun  All of the tubs are in the basement, yes. I am glad to hear the Najas got comfortable for you. I hear you, being that fragile, I trash it too when pieces break off. Its a really neat plant but somewhat invasive in a tank. I keep tons of it tho 



lbacha said:


> Chad
> 
> I was looking at the way you had the return pump as you are going to want to make sure you have a check valve in there or make sure the return is near the top of the tub (it kinda looks lowered than the water level but I may be seeing a reflection) otherwise if the pump stops you will siphon the top tank down to the level of the return which would be bad since the tanks are higher.
> 
> Len


The outlet is just above the water level. I understand the backsiphon thing. I just wanted it to be close to the water to reduce splashing, but still break up the water surface. I like the tips and ideas you have Len. One of these days im going to do something stupid and youre going to save me on it  Speaking of which, whats the best way to bypass these tubs should I have trouble with one? And whats your favorite reactor? Ive used a Griggs and liked it but I thought about a Cerges because ive never had one. I would hate to spend the extra $ for something that isnt as efficient tho.


----------



## BS87

chad320 said:


> A mini pellia stump lookin super fat


What plant is this growing on the stump? I have an idea but I'd like confirmation :icon_smil

*edit* doh just saw you said mini pellia haha


----------



## chad320

Yes, its MP. There is some fissidens moss and some Subwassertang at the bottom right of it too that attached itself in the last tank.


----------



## cableguy69846

GAH!!!! I MISSED THE TUBS!!!!:hihi:

That's what I get for going MIA for a few days. Where did you pick those monsters up?


----------



## audioaficionado

I've seen those tubs selling at my local grange farm and garden supply as animal feed/watering troughs.


----------



## chad320

Yes, they're Rubbermaid water troughs for farm animals....and plants  We have a local farm feed store that keeps all sizes around.


----------



## chad320

The difference between MM and MQ......size.










Tangerine tiger pile...


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow nice stuff. I hadn't been into this thread in a while.

Is this a really big Buce.? How many inches tall is it?



chad320 said:


> Bucephalandra 'Flamingo' kincking out a side shoot already


----------



## chad320

Every bit of 6". It doesnt look like any other Buce I have and I question the ID of it. It looked emergent when I got it but it keeps putting out the same looking leaves and has even started a side shoot with the same looking leaves so IDK? You can see it has a very thick rhizome on it, unlike most Buce so I thought it was something else. Pipto maybe? I got it from Manini and I trust his IDs until proven otherwise by someone with a bunch of credability on the subject. For now I cant find ANYTHING on it.


----------



## hydrophyte

I wonder if it might instead be a _Piptospatha_(???).


----------



## chad320

That was my initial thought as well but I never could get a positive ID on it either. Michael Lo has some pics of something similar that he has labeled as Pipto but I cant tell from the pics.


----------



## lbacha

Welcome to the mystery of small aroids from Borneo, me and Xue have had similar conversations about some Buces I have, You may want to try moving it to an emersed setup to get it to flower then you will be able to tell, by the way let me know if you get a side shoot from it I would love to make a trade. I'm sure I have something you might find interesting. 

I'm sure eventually all the plants we call Bucephalandra motleyana will be split into some different sub categories or even whole new species.

Len


----------



## chad320

Its got a side shoot on it in the pic Len. Let me grow it out a bit more and its yours. Im always game for trades, especially with you or Xue


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> Its got a side shoot on it in the pic Len. Let me grow it out a bit more and its yours. Im always game for trades, especially with you or Xue


Yeah alot of my stuff is originally Xue's but I try to get some original stuff here and there. I'm about to get a big influx of Xue's stock in a couple days so I'm sure I'll have something you will like. I also have alot of small shoots on my Buces so we can let them grow up together and swap when they come to age, lol... I'm really hoping to get some piptospatha or bakoa offshoots soon as well... Both of them are neat little plants and I just got a couple new aridarums and a new piptospatha. Let me know if you want to try some terrestrial moss I brought back from thailand it is doing well and looks pretty cool I'm using some of it on the top part of my terrarium where it isn't constantly wet just humid and it seems to like it.










Len


----------



## chad320

For sure Len! Im wanting to turn the 65G to a Borneo biotope with a mist king and fill it 6 months and mist it 6 months. Some of that stuff will work for me for sure! Ive also got some more stuff coming too so we will figure something out. I am moving all of my stuff to new scapes/tanks for grow out so it might be a few months for me to catch up


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> For sure Len! Im wanting to turn the 65G to a Borneo biotope with a mist king and fill it 6 months and mist it 6 months. Some of that stuff will work for me for sure! Ive also got some more stuff coming too so we will figure something out. I am moving all of my stuff to new scapes/tanks for grow out so it might be a few months for me to catch up


Definitely do it, I'm thinking of starting a Borneo Biotope blog and website, it will be like Mike Lo's only focus on the hobby side of Borneo. Me you and Devin will all have tanks and maybe we can start a new craze (mixed aquarium/terrarium tanks where half the time they are submerged and the other half emergent) I still need to add a larger sump under mine so I can raise the water level more, currently it raises about 4" so it goes from 5" to 9" but a couple more inches will be nice. Well I'm off to visit Aqua Forest Aquarium i hope my checking account doesn't hate me after this lol..

Len


----------



## looking4roselines

Hey Len 
Those are some cool moss you got there. What's that leafy plant on the lower right corner? Did it sprout from seed? 

Are you back from AFA yet? Ive been there once and it made a major dent in my wallet. See if there are any new stems worth bringing back.


Xue


----------



## lbacha

looking4roselines said:


> Hey Len
> Those are some cool moss you got there. What's that leafy plant on the lower right corner? Did it sprout from seed?
> 
> Are you back from AFA yet? Ive been there once and it made a major dent in my wallet. See if there are any new stems worth bringing back.
> 
> 
> Xue


Just sent you a pm about AFA I could see how spending a lot would be easy, the plant was dried up when I grabbed it but it seems to be bouncing back. I have no idea what it is but it was growing on the side of a tree (I need to take some better pics of it), the ferns in the upper right seem to be coming back as well, I'm excited to see what comes out of this assortment of moss over the next few months. 

Len


----------



## chad320

Here is some good looking Ludwigia 'Cuba'










And here is a giant fail on my part. I was going to set this 10g up as a Bucephalandra tank but the scale of the rocks is way off. I am moving this to a 29g and should have a follow-up pic tonight.


----------



## Bahugo

That L. Cuba looks sick bro


----------



## 2in10

I agree the Cuba looks great.


----------



## chad320

Thanks fellas. I should get some other pics up tonight.


----------



## zachary908

I think my plants will be OK, Chad.  Later on I should be able to get you some pantanal!


----------



## chad320

Cool Zach. I hope everything goes good and smooth for you and your new tank!


----------



## chad320




----------



## knuggs

Lots of variety! Whats the 5th one down?


----------



## chad320

Thats Ludwigia palustris sp. 'Red' or as its been going around the SnS as Ludwigia 'Red'. And thanks BTW


----------



## Bahugo

Plants look amazing man how do you keep them so algae free?


----------



## chad320

Greenwater? Haha, IDk but ive been battling GW in this tank lately if that makes you feel any better  I cant seem to shake it. I can beat it for a day or two then it comes back. Daphnia to the rescue...


----------



## reefdive

Wow man that is awesome . I have been doing plants and landscapes above ground and have been scuba diving all around the world and have awards for my gardens and underwater video you won;t believe but I am overwhelmed . Man that tank is Incredible ! You da Man ! Haha its been many years since I have said that


chad320 said:


> So I got a new camera and havent figured out how to use it properly yet so heres a peek at a project that i've been tossing together for about 3-4 weeks to test a photo......


 !


----------



## chad320

Thanks Reefdive, much appreciated! Nice to see you making your way around the forum. Theres plenty on here more skilled than I am for sure


----------



## Bahugo

When are we going to get some full tank shots? Whatcha doing with all these overgrown stems when you trim?


----------



## chad320

Sorry bout the FTS. I have been super busy between setting up the tubs and rescaping 6 different tanks at the same time. Since I havent had much time ive just been pulling stems and cutting off the bottoms and replanting the tops. I should be caught up here in the next couple weeks and ill try to roll out a bunch of pics then.


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful plants Chad


----------



## 150EH

chad320 said:


> Sorry bout the FTS. I have been super busy between setting up the tubs and rescaping 6 different tanks at the same time. Since I havent had much time ive just been pulling stems and cutting off the bottoms and replanting the tops. I should be caught up here in the next couple weeks and ill try to roll out a bunch of pics then.


We all saw the photo of the slave labor, we know you have little blond girls trimming and planting as we speak!!!


----------



## kwheeler91

Chad whats the plant 4th pic down on the right side?


----------



## chad320

Proserpinaca palustris. I converted to submergent for about two weeks and has been like this for about a year.


----------



## kwheeler91

I collected a plant locally that looks just like that. Does it normally get so red without going feathery?


----------



## chad320

I am not really sure. This is the only way this plant will grow for me. Its beautiful, and I like it, but it never converts to the submergent form.

Tim, sorry I missed your post. Yes, the little one does the slave laboring on Friday nights


----------



## kwheeler91

Yes it is pretty, glad I found it. Especially if it gets red like that looks great. Have to wait til they get closer to the light to see for me.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, mine are staying red/orange all the way down because I cut off and replant the tops and it just stays that color.


----------



## chad320

Here is and update of all three tubs running










TPFRs on Taiwan moss in the 65g.










Anubias loving the low tech 65g.










Bucephalandra Sanggau. This stuff is BIG. Like 4"-5" tall.


----------



## 2in10

Congrats on the tubs, great looking shots


----------



## looking4roselines

Those tubs are looking really good. I might have to plagiarize your ideas.


----------



## chad320

Thanks, more floor space and only 1 pump and only 1 heater. Two lights but that can be adjusted up or down too. No Co2...yet. Those jugs behind it are just Mead.


----------



## kwheeler91

Man those tubs are brilliant. The moss on the sticks is a great idea.


----------



## chad320

kwheeler91 said:


> Man those tubs are brilliant. The moss on the sticks is a great idea.


There has been some trial and error and a few overflows  Even the moss sticks were a blunder. They were supposed to fit the other direction. I measured them and cut them when the tub was empty. Now that its full, it bowed, so they dont fit on the lip anymore :hihi: No matter how many times you cut them, they will always be too short


----------



## Bahugo

Everything is looking nice Chad! I like your tubs, and the anubias. 

You musta missed my wink earlier, lol, I meant you know if you ever need too get rid of some stuff LMK! Lol, could use some new and improved cyrpts for my emersed setup too if you ever have any oddballs too get rid of.


----------



## chad320

For sure Rich  Ill be trimming the bottoms off of a bunch of them tomorrow. You can have them for shipping if you want. Ive also got a couple NOID crypts I could toss your way too. PM me for my PP addy.


----------



## chad320

Crypt nurii 'Rompin' leaf and Notocyphus moss










29g stem tank with greenwater










A different clear 29g stem tank










Neo pumpkin boy










Neo pumpkin girl


----------



## 2in10

Sweet shots


----------



## audioaficionado

I love the look of this moss roud:


----------



## chad320

Thanks John and Steve! I love the Notocyphus too. It grows beautiful emergent and attaches to wood emergent but it shades itself and detaches submerged. It last a long time (a year?)before it comes off, its just weird how well it does emegent without doing the same submergent.


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> Thanks John and Steve! I love the Notocyphus too. It grows beautiful emergent and attaches to wood emergent but it shades itself and detaches submerged. It last a long time (a year?)before it comes off, its just weird how well it does emegent without doing the same submergent.


Glad to hear about the notocyphus doing well emerged I just brought some back from AFA and I'm planning on growing it out emerged, I'm running out of submerged spots, I also got reg and mini rose and christmas from them.

Len


----------



## chad320

Yes, Noto does great emergent. Regular Rose and mini rose are tough customers. Ive had a tough time growing them. They dont die but they certainly dont take right off like they do submerged. Mini x-mass will do pretty good though. My mosses all take about 3 months emergent to hit their sweet spot.


----------



## Bahugo

Sorry if I missed your post, did you already trim them up? If so let me know next time


----------



## chad320

Yep, sorry Rich, they're already gone. Ill give you a heads up next time. I really should be RAOKing these trims but the garbage is so much easier


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Yep, sorry Rich, they're already gone. Ill give you a heads up next time. I really should be RAOKing these trims but the garbage is so much easier


No problem bro, are you going too the GCCA classic?


----------



## chad320

I think so. I never really know until the day before arrives. Are you going?


----------



## Bahugo

Not sure, depends on how much the swap is.. I have no desire too go too the auction


----------



## 150EH

Are any of you guys from Illinois thinking about going to the AGA convention in November? I would like to go and 2 of are club members are speaking but the final decision will be made by the almighty dollar and the question "do I have enough of them".

But I would like to meet some of the folks I've been talking too all these years and I could learn a lot from the speakers too.


----------



## chad320

I am going to the AGA. I am also going to be at the ACA in Indy this year too


----------



## chad320

Here is a shot of my newest Java fern. I REALLY like this one. It has a nice thick rhizome and the leaves are stunning. I can not wait for this guy to grow out a bit


----------



## jkan0228

Looks similar to trident fern  but there seems to be something different, can't get a grip on what though, enlighten me?


----------



## chad320

Trident fern is to this, as Narrow leaf is to regular? Trident has very skinny leaves (1/2" at best) and it branches a few more times within the leaf with 5 apexes as opposed to only 3 in this one, and the leaves are much thicker here.


----------



## looking4roselines

chad320 said:


> Here is a shot of my newest Java fern. I REALLY like this one. It has a nice thick rhizome and the leaves are stunning. I can not wait for this guy to grow out a bit


Dibs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PM me when you got enough to trade

I got another java fern you may like. Its like a steroid version of the trident fern.


----------



## chad320

Whenever you are ready Xue. I split this in 1/2 and you can have one of the pieces whenever you are ready. Monday? Send me a PM pic of your fern.


----------



## looking4roselines

chad320 said:


> Whenever you are ready Xue. I split this in 1/2 and you can have one of the pieces whenever you are ready. Monday? Send me a PM pic of your fern.


Awesome 
Do you have the collection location for that fern?



Xue


----------



## chad320

Unfortunately I dont. The guy growing it has had it a very long time and he didnt know. I wish I did  I reminds me of Telukbayur. I havent really dove into researching it yet so I might be able to hunt some more information by figuring out where he got it from.


----------



## looking4roselines

Pm'ed you. Chad
Let's ship on Monday



Xue


----------



## Bahugo

Sweet looking fern chad! I got some new emersed pics up and a new spathe!


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> Here is a shot of my newest Java fern. I REALLY like this one. It has a nice thick rhizome and the leaves are stunning. I can not wait for this guy to grow out a bit


I have to take some pictures but I have some normal java fern that has split leaves like that, it has only done it on one rhizome but there are a few leaves on it that are split. I'm wondering if these are genetic anomalies of basic java fern and if they stay true to the plant or if the version you have will send up regular leaves as well as split leaves.

Len


----------



## chad320

The original seller said all of his were like this and all of the ones on the rhizome pictured are like this. I just showed this one because it was the newest and prettiest


----------



## 150EH

Nice Java, after years of keeping plants I got my first Java and Anubias at the last meeting and I really like them both but I would love to try the Trident because I love how thick it gets in Jeff's tank.


----------



## chad320

If Rich doesnt have enough Crypt 'Sunset' I may be able to send you some with some Trident. Ive got Sunset but I just submerged it so I have to see how it does before I would let it go. The Trident is nice size already tho


----------



## 150EH

I can't remember but I know there's a trick to keeping the red in the FS, that's a great offer and I would rather wait until it's ready, sell no vine before it's time?

I gotta get a new tank soon, with 33 species of plant now and I want to try and fit 2 more, but I know it can be done!


----------



## chad320

:hihi: Time for another tank!!! Yeah, I dont think the FS will keep that bold pink submerged. it gets more of a mottled brown. I should be posting pics of my tubs in the next few days so you will get an update on them.


----------



## oldpunk78

Coming from someone who loves ferns;

That's bad a**. Would love to see a scape devoted to it.


----------



## chad320

Thanks! Ive got three 5g tanks in a row that are going to have a running scape though all three that will have my rare fern collection in them. Ill post up a pic when I get them finished


----------



## kwheeler91

That fern looks like a dagger. Pretty cool


----------



## lbacha

Chad

Here is that fern that is growing split leaves just a single split but there are two large leaves and two smaller leaves with the same split on the same rhizome 

Len


----------



## chad320

Hmmm....thats different. Are you going to try and grow the rhizome seperately to see if it continues? I wonder if tank conditions has any effect on how these grow? I would love to trade you for a piece of it someday. I dont really have anything good ATM to offer up for trade.


----------



## chad320

Here is a TPFR munching on some Clado 










Some Pumpikins and some Greens eating under a Crypt 'Rosenervig'


----------



## 150EH

When is the next Fire sale? Your shrimp are looking good and with the RO setup ready to go I think I want to give the nano tank another go with high hopes that I won't kill the next batch.


----------



## chad320

I need to order some Kordon Breather bags because im out. Otherwise they are ready. I usually charge $35 a dozen shipped with your choice of moss to ride on. If you want to pay so I can use the $ to get KBBs, I can ship when the bags get here, otherwise its going to be about a month at least because im paying off Doctors and Lawyers this month


----------



## 2in10

Nice shots of the shrimp


----------



## chad320

Thanks, the last one didnt look so bright until I put it up here. Now one of the Greens looks like a Yellow?


----------



## DennisSingh

I'm liking this setup:


----------



## kwheeler91

Interested in trading some bags for some shrimp?


----------



## chad320

StrungOut said:


> I'm liking this setup:


Thanks! This is kinda my overflow tank of stuff that wont fit anywhere else. It has grown on me a bit although it seems like the scape changes every couple months 



kwheeler91 said:


> Interested in trading some bags for some shrimp?


It looks like 150 is going to send the $ for the bags and ill cut him a deal on extra shrimps for his generosity. Thanks for your offer, its much appreciated. I really hate having my hobby account tapped out. I try not to look through the SnS for the temptation :hihi:


----------



## kwheeler91

I know the feeling. If only we could grow money in our tanks, well literally anyway.


----------



## chad320

kwheeler91 said:


> I know the feeling. If only we could grow money in our tanks, well literally anyway.


:hihi: Im growing LOTS of money. I just cant bring myself to trade any of it in for fear that I might miss it when its gone  Collectoritis extremeist


----------



## kwheeler91

Thats should be an actual medical term lol


----------



## 150EH

Chad I just re-scaped the nano tank were I will keep the shrimp you send me, the new substrate is ADA AS and it is my first time but I know I'll be doing water changes to bring down ammonia levels, so there is no hurry on the delivery. Do you have any advise on cycling the AS?


----------



## somewhatshocked

I wish Chad knew how wrong it was not to post hundreds of photos of those giant plant tubs he's got going. :hihi:


----------



## chad320

150EH said:


> Chad I just re-scaped the nano tank were I will keep the shrimp you send me, the new substrate is ADA AS and it is my first time but I know I'll be doing water changes to bring down ammonia levels, so there is no hurry on the delivery. Do you have any advise on cycling the AS?


I dont really do anything to cycle it other than put a used filter pad in the filter and try to plant it heavily. It usually takes a couple weeks. I did order the bags so we are just waiting on them to get here. I dont like to ship unless its a Monday so ill keep you updated.



somewhatshocked said:


> I wish Chad knew how wrong it was not to post hundreds of photos of those giant plant tubs he's got going. :hihi:


 There's not alot goin on in those tubs yet. I did take a bunch of pics and will get them up in a few minutes.


----------



## chad320

First of all, here is my moss fetsh. I cant ever bring myself to get rid of a species, so I grow them emergent here until I find a spot for them. This rack was full to the rim right before I started the tubs.










Bottom reservoir tub. A bunch of Crypts that just got done melting from emergent growth. They are just starting to take on their submergent leaves.










Anubias made it fine, more crappy Crypts 










More Anubias and crappy Crypts....










Here is how the middle tank is set up. A variety of mosses. Most of them just got tied on over the last weekend.










Subwassertang on a stick  This ones been in there a couple weeks.










Anubias Nana Petites ziptied to a stick. This one has also been in a couple weeks.










A side by side shot of those two...










The top third tub. Crypt nurii holding its own.










Crypt Green Geckos.










Crypt KR-01s.










Java fern 'Trident'










Here is the whole setup. I realized after I set it up the its completely backwards. The big reservoir should be on the bottom level. I have the tubs to set up another and will put the 300g at the bottom on this one. When the pump is off the bottom one is full to the rim, but when its on its only 1/2 full. You would have more room of the big tank was on the bottom where 6" doesnt matter so much.


----------



## chad320

I just rescaped a bunch of tanks over the last couple weeks...

Here is one of my new scapes. Im going to tip this tree in Mini Pellia. I might add a few rocks around the tree IDK yet. The carpet is DHG 'Belem' and those are my Yellow shrimps.










Here is another menagerie scape. I am babysitting Cardinal tetras plants for him while he is out of town for a bit. Some of it didnt ship so well, but most of it looks pretty good. This tank holds my pumpkin Neos and Neon Green babaulti.










Here is a shot into my stem tank. I keep battling the greenwater from pulling stems in this one.










Here is my new Bucephalandra and Marislea minuta scape. Its freshly cycled and starting to take on some algae so I just tossed some Ottos in it last night.










A colse up of freshly planted 'Shine Blue' and my rammy MM planting job 










This is how the 65g is looking. I am still in need of more Parva even after putting 20 cups in there  This one has some TPRF's and Tangerine Tigers in it for shrimp and about 30 CPD's for fish.










Here are the three 5g's in the kitchen. These were just planted last weekend as well. They have a Starogyne 049 carpet and Rare ferns in the background with a few different mosses. These arent cycled enough for fauna just yet.


----------



## 2in10

Great looking setups, that is one heck of a moss fetish you have.


----------



## 150EH

That's more than a moss fetish, is there a doctor in the house? 

Nice setup and photos!!! The Anubias stick is nice.

If you have a tank in the bathroom, you might have a problem?


----------



## chad320

2in10 said:


> Great looking setups, that is one heck of a moss fetish you have.





150EH said:


> That's more than a moss fetish, is there a doctor in the house?
> 
> Nice setup and photos!!! The Anubias stick is nice.
> 
> If you have a tank in the bathroom, you might have a problem?


:hihi: Thanks guys. I would have a tank in the bathroom but there isnt anywhere to put one  I would probably be another moss tank though :help: The really bad thing is that im getting to be the same way with stems too. I just have to keep atleast ONE of every species, just in case I might miss it when its gone


----------



## audioaficionado

chad320 said:


> I would have a tank in the bathroom but there isnt anywhere to put one


Not so. Put some LEDs in your toilet tank and do several 90% water changes daily :icon_mrgr


----------



## chad320

audioaficionado said:


> Not so. Put some LEDs in your toilet tank and do several 90% water changes daily :icon_mrgr


Thats my holding tank until things get planted. That and my GF wouls have a cow the first time she saw a snail in the bowl


----------



## somewhatshocked

Oh my goodness. I'm going to pass out over your moss collection.

!!!1!


----------



## jkan0228

I absolutely love that moss and petite on the sticks, job well done!


----------



## Bahugo

Chad you know what would look amazing your tank... a breeding pair of these guys Here.:tongue:


----------



## 150EH

Does anyone remember that old Steven King short where he turns into a plant and has moss hanging out of his bib overalls??? That's how we are going to find Chad one day on the 6 o'clock new the top story will be "Moss hoarder Chad from Spring Valley was attacked and killed today by the moss he so loved, full story at 11"


----------



## chad320

somewhatshocked said:


> Oh my goodness. I'm going to pass out over your moss collection.
> 
> !!!1!


 me too. Its alot of work for the emergent stuff!



jkan0228 said:


> I absolutely love that moss and petite on the sticks, job well done!


I am just hoping it keeps growing algae free. Most of them just got tied so we shall see 



Bahugo said:


> Chad you know what would look amazing your tank... a breeding pair of these guys Here.:tongue:


I love those fish but they are giant jerks. I used to keep a few varieties of Killies around but thet are really a single species fish. Now if I had a rack of 10g's= different story 



150EH said:


> Does anyone remember that old Steven King short where he turns into a plant and has moss hanging out of his bib overalls??? That's how we are going to find Chad one day on the 6 o'clock new the top story will be "Moss hoarder Chad from Spring Valley was attacked and killed today by the moss he so loved, full story at 11"


Haha, I look like that with moss all over me some nights. The bigger problem is all the bits of gravel on the floor. My GF just loves that part


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I love those fish but they are giant jerks. I used to keep a few varieties of Killies around but thet are really a single species fish. Now if I had a rack of 10g's= different story


They are evil. I wish I knew before, everybody said they were pretty peaceful. What a load of stinky stuff.


----------



## chad320

Haha, yep, thats natures trade off there. Beautiful fish, but very jerky. Kinda like little cichlids. there seems to be that tradeoff in FW fish.


----------



## Bahugo

More pics more pics more pics, comon man!


----------



## chad320

So, I finally got my masters degree...










Ammania sp. bonsai










Ludwigia senegalensis and Rotala sunset


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful, congrats on your Master's Degree.


----------



## Bahugo

w00t Nice Masters degree Chad! CongratZ!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol. Nice pics bro I want more though... moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee pictureeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## chad320

Ill try to put up some more tonight. Shooting in the nighttime is hard enough without daytime reflections  And thanks on the Masters degree. It took alot of work. Now I can finally get started on my career path :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

The top picture in your masters degree... Are you studying cowfish? 









(not my pic, from animal-world.com)


----------



## chad320

:hihi: She says that those are Plecos surrounded by colorful shrimp. Ones a regular and ones an albino  It really did make me lol when she showed it to me. It was a "secret" project she was working on while I was doing some WCs last night.


----------



## 150EH

Secret projects are the best!!!


----------



## halffrozen

This is just ridiculous.. I mean... holy crap that is insane!

I wish I had the time/money/knowledge about plants that you have. 

Envious for sure.


----------



## chad320

150EH said:


> Secret projects are the best!!!


Haha, yep, you know its going to be quality if they wont let you see it 



halffrozen said:


> This is just ridiculous.. I mean... holy crap that is insane!
> 
> I wish I had the time/money/knowledge about plants that you have.
> 
> Envious for sure.


Thanks for the compliment, I appreciate it. Just so you know, ive killed my share of plants, and wasted alot of time and money  But if you like what you do, its worth it. I am just glad someone else likes it too


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Haha, yep, you know its going to be quality if they wont let you see it
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, I appreciate it. Just so you know, ive killed my share of plants, and wasted alot of time and money  But if you like what you do, its worth it. I am just glad someone else likes it too


Don't feel bad I killed all my stem plants too Chad! And pretty sure all those new nurii I got are totally melted away


----------



## chad320

It hurts to watch a $50 plant just melt away and theres nothing you can do about it  Sorry, no pics tonight except one. We went boating in the sun all day and I didnt get off the couch once we got home.


----------



## chad320

Heres your one picture. Its a piece of driftwood I picked up for Bahugo. Now if he will kindly Paypal me 8 million dollars so I can ship it to him  BTW....shippings FREE!!!! :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> It hurts to watch a $50 plant just melt away and theres nothing you can do about it  Sorry, no pics tonight except one. We went boating in the sun all day and I didnt get off the couch once we got home.


Pick me up any driftwood while you were out there? Lol. Yeah, I'm pretty sure two of the nurii have two tiny leaves coming in not sure about the third. It's pretty sad throwing so much stuff away the past few weeks


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Heres your one picture. Its a piece of driftwood I picked up for Bahugo. Now if he will kindly Paypal me 8 million dollars so I can ship it to him  BTW....shippings FREE!!!! :hihi:


Dude, I musta been typing when you posted this. How many pleco's did you say you wanted? LOL I thought you had some ******* in you Chad... You were in a boat, and you came across that... Tie it up and go full steam, or row faster depending on what type of boat you were in lol.


----------



## ikuzo

great collection of moss wow
i love the fish master message


----------



## chad320

Bahugo said:


> Pick me up any driftwood while you were out there? Lol. Yeah, I'm pretty sure two of the nurii have two tiny leaves coming in not sure about the third. It's pretty sad throwing so much stuff away the past few weeks


Did you need some driftwood? I picked up a few pieces. If you want some just LMK.



ikuzo said:


> great collection of moss wow
> i love the fish master message


Thanks ikuzo! I have a bit of a problem with not letting any plants go  Now the stems are starting to get to me too...


----------



## Bahugo

I might need too get some driftwood sometime from you soon. 
yeah stems are addicting too. Just do what I did and kill them all lol will solve your collectoritis lol

Watch out for pics of my hardcape later. I'm trying a new DIY driftwood it took forever lol


----------



## 150EH

I'm reading a little about the TT, some sites mention they are aggressive breeders but it's amazing is the info is all over the place but don't worry I remember what you told me. But I still have a question, one site I like is reporting a kH of 3 to 6 is needed, I keep the kH low maybe 1 to 2, will this be OK? What do you feed these guys, I have algae wafers etc. but I would like to get them some foods that make them happy, ant suggestions?


----------



## ikuzo

chad320 said:


> Thanks ikuzo! I have a bit of a problem with not letting any plants go  Now the stems are starting to get to me too...


know the feeling chad!
too much plants, too little space!


----------



## chad320

150EH said:


> I'm reading a little about the TT, some sites mention they are aggressive breeders but it's amazing is the info is all over the place but don't worry I remember what you told me. But I still have a question, one site I like is reporting a kH of 3 to 6 is needed, I keep the kH low maybe 1 to 2, will this be OK? What do you feed these guys, I have algae wafers etc. but I would like to get them some foods that make them happy, ant suggestions?


I feed them HBH algae wafers and fish food. Hikari are ok too if you dont mind the mess. HBHs are a little cleaner/harder/fiberous. I got rid of all of my shrimp food. I believe in the conspiracy theory that some shrimp foods have pieces that have been soaked in Copper or something. I have had mystery deaths from some of the finest of foods and ran a Cu test and got some definitley posititve results from some of the pieces(over 100 pieces tested). Seems to me someones protecting the shrimp market by poisoning the food. Thats all I have to say about that. Last time I mentioned it I had every shrimp seller in the US barking at me, grilling me for some flaw in my method. Ive kept them for long enough to suspect tainted food, tested the food, and found out select pieces were in fact tainted. Its a good way to ensure you dont have any babies to sell and protect the market huh? Be careful what you feed them. Fish food works as good as any shrimp food.


----------



## 2in10

chad320 said:


> I feed them HBH algae wafers and fish food. Hikari are ok too if you dont mind the mess. HBHs are a little cleaner/harder/fiberous. I got rid of all of my shrimp food. I believe in the conspiracy theory that some shrimp foods have pieces that have been soaked in Copper or something. I have had mystery deaths from some of the finest of foods and ran a Cu test and got some definitley posititve results from some of the pieces(over 100 pieces tested). Seems to me someones protecting the shrimp market by poisoning the food. Thats all I have to say about that. Last time I mentioned it I had every shrimp seller in the US barking at me, grilling me for some flaw in my method. Ive kept them for long enough to suspect tainted food, tested the food, and found out select pieces were in fact tainted. Its a good way to ensure you dont have any babies to sell and protect the market huh? Be careful what you feed them. Fish food works as good as any shrimp food.


Good to know fish food does the trick. Very sad if the Cu inclusion comes from the manufacturers and even worse if it is external sabotage.


----------



## 150EH

chad320 said:


> I feed them HBH algae wafers and fish food. Hikari are ok too if you dont mind the mess. HBHs are a little cleaner/harder/fiberous. I got rid of all of my shrimp food. I believe in the conspiracy theory that some shrimp foods have pieces that have been soaked in Copper or something. I have had mystery deaths from some of the finest of foods and ran a Cu test and got some definitley posititve results from some of the pieces(over 100 pieces tested). Seems to me someones protecting the shrimp market by poisoning the food. Thats all I have to say about that. Last time I mentioned it I had every shrimp seller in the US barking at me, grilling me for some flaw in my method. Ive kept them for long enough to suspect tainted food, tested the food, and found out select pieces were in fact tainted. Its a good way to ensure you dont have any babies to sell and protect the market huh? Be careful what you feed them. Fish food works as good as any shrimp food.


Well that's good to know and will keep me from buying any high dollar shrimp food, I have Hikari and Deep Blue algae wafers so that should do the trick. I'm really excited to have fauna back in my nano, according to the tracking they are expected here tomorrow and after I talk to them I'll tell how their flight went.


----------



## 150EH

I took a small portion of the Taiwan moss and chopped it super fine, the rubbed it on wood and stone, it's covered tightly in a small Pyrex bowl. I'll take daily photos and post the results in the plant section after 10 days pass. I'll remind you later.


Edit: I forgot to mention I folded 2 paper towels and placed them in the bottom to hold enough moisture that it will condensate and get some capillary action from the bottom.


----------



## knuggs

150EH said:


> I took a small portion of the Taiwan moss and chopped it super fine, the rubbed it on wood and stone, it's covered tightly in a small Pyrex bowl. I'll take daily photos and post the results in the plant section after 10 days pass. I remind you later.


Interesting...


----------



## chad320

150EH said:


> I took a small portion of the Taiwan moss and chopped it super fine, the rubbed it on wood and stone, it's covered tightly in a small Pyrex bowl. I'll take daily photos and post the results in the plant section after 10 days pass. I'll remind you later.
> 
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention I folded 2 paper towels and placed them in the bottom to hold enough moisture that it will condensate and get some capillary action from the bottom.


Excellent! You know, as much typing as ive done about this, AND the urge to see it done, IDK why my lazy self hasnt alreadt tried it.  I hope yours turns out great!!!


----------



## chad320

Heres some shots of the 65g from last night


----------



## green_valley

Mmmmmm....Mmmmmm.....mmmmmmmmmmmm........
So Green.........Yeah......I love Green.


----------



## chad320

Haha, it is pretty green! Heres another scape in a 29g that is slowly coming together...


----------



## knuggs

Love the scapes! Especially on the 65. Will be cool to see that driftwood in the the 29 growout, is that fissiden or moss? Also, what kind of light do you have on your 65? with out Co2?


----------



## green_valley

Ughhhh, more greeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnn??????????

Cool cool Chad. Nice scape. Btw, How many tanks do you have?


----------



## chad320

The moss on the tree is Mini Pellia. My GF and I spent a few hours last night superglueing it all on. Theres a couple spots that could use a little more, but it turned out pretty decent so far. 
The 65 has two T-5 towards the front and two old school 4 prong 55w CF tubes in the back. I used to diffuse Co2 through a wrap around spraybar but it kept plugging up so now I just use a Penguin 550 powerhead. All of the plants in it are easy growers and do fine without Co2 as well though, just slower


----------



## chad320

I have 9 tanks. The 65g, I have 4 29Gs, a 10g, and 3 5Gs. Only 5 of them get Co2.


----------



## knuggs

Hmm, has alot more light than I thought it would. I was thinking 2 t5's at most, since most the plants seem low light friendly. Ive been doing alot of experimenting with growing plants without co2 (that you normally wouldnt) and some IMO end up looking better at the end without it than with it. Even have some P. Erectus growing without Co2 but was suprised its holding up. Just like you said just grows slower, but my L. Aromatica gets more colorful.


----------



## jkan0228

What's going in the 29G?


----------



## chad320

Yes, I agree. Co2 is over rated for these type of plants. The light IS kind of deceiving because they sit 10" off of the water and the top of the water is 2' to the substrate so it really isnt alot of light by the time it hits the plants. I can take the Co2 off this one and it will go through a small GDA outbreak and then go back to normal. I actually planted this one with an idea in mind that I could drop the water to the substrate and grow everything out emergent.


----------



## chad320

jkan0228 said:


> What's going in the 29G?


The yellow shrimp and a couple ottos are in there. I am hesitant to add anything else until I see what the Sieryu stone does to the parameters.


----------



## halffrozen

Love that tree look!!!


----------



## chad320

Thanks halffrozen  It still needs some tweaking along with the rocks. It needs more substrate around the rock and I need to trim a fix some bare spots in the hairgrass. Its a tank thats just getting going. Now to try and figure out how to shoot it. The pic shows it alot darker than it looks.


----------



## 2in10

Tanks look great


----------



## green_valley

chad320 said:


> I have 9 tanks. The 65g, I have 4 29Gs, a 10g, and 3 5Gs. Only 5 of them get Co2.


Dang itttt...........I am short a few in my gallery. I better step it up.


----------



## knuggs

I could see it going emergent, thats cool  Do you use Tap or run it through R/O?


----------



## chad320

2in10 said:


> Tanks look great


Thanks John!



green_valley said:


> Dang itttt...........I am short a few in my gallery. I better step it up.


Cmon fancy!  Lol, I only keep this many so that at least ONE of them looks decent at a time :hihi:



knuggs said:


> I could see it going emergent, thats cool  Do you use Tap or run it through R/O?


This one is as simple as I could get it. It gets straight tap(with Prime) and 50% WC every two weeks if im feeling motivated but never longer than monthlys.


----------



## knuggs

Sounds like my kind of tank :hihi: nicely done!


----------



## chad320

Oooopppss! Here a few shots that I found that I missed the first time. The first one is us glueing on Mini Pellia. No, those are NOT my feminine looking hands :hihi:










And some emergent Subwassertang we were messing with...


----------



## Bahugo

Your tanks look great Chad! That's a whole lotta moss. whenevr I glue moss on it turns out icky looking or you can see all the glue through it, or it falls off lol.


----------



## knuggs

That's why I use quilt thread. Can't even see it.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, I agree with you both. I usually use thread but I sure didnt feel like tying MP to all of those tips  I also dont like the glue bit for the way it wrecks future use of the wood if the tank decides to go South on you...


----------



## chad320

The 65g.


----------



## halffrozen

Very nice chad!

What is that middle focal point bushy type plant? A crypt?

I am a noob, forgive me. lol


----------



## chad320

Well you have to be a newb to try anything new out  Those are Anubias nana 'Narrow Leaf'. The ones that look just like them, only smaller, on the right are Anubias nana 'Petite'. Mine in this tank are attracting algae


----------



## chad320

Here are a couple of emergent nursery flats that just got planted recently. Lots of extra crypts, ferns, mosses, wayyy to much to list  Hopefully these grow out nice in a few months.


----------



## halffrozen

Are these "tubs" in a fridge or something like that? Do you mist them at all??


----------



## chad320

No, they are on a wire shelf with a shop light over them. They have a clear lid/humidity dome on them when im not taking pics of them  I do mist them, but not very often. They stay around 70* with 70% humidity.


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> Here are a couple of emergent nursery flats that just got planted recently. Lots of extra crypts, ferns, mosses, wayyy to much to list  Hopefully these grow out nice in a few months.


I like your random Epipremnum scindapsus in the second tray people are going to think it is some neat new aquatic plant.

Len


----------



## chad320

Thats my HOB filter plant. Semi-aquatic. There's also another non aquatic in there. A Sundew, or 5. They are tiny and hard to see tho.


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> Thats my HOB filter plant. Semi-aquatic. There's also another non aquatic in there. A Sundew, or 5. They are tiny and hard to see tho.


I actually have it growing in my Borneo tank since it is found there, it's a filler plant right now as it will get a little invasive eventually..

Len


----------



## chad320

Nice! I usually keep this and Marble Queen Pothos and Golden Pothos. I lost all of my Golden recently tho because it fell behind the tank and I didnt notice.


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> Nice! I usually keep this and Marble Queen Pothos and Golden Pothos. I lost all of my Golden recently tho because it fell behind the tank and I didnt notice.


Nice I just planted some pothos between my two tanks, I built a support out of bamboo and trimmed some 3-4' peices off my hanging basket to run up the supports, the key with letting it grow up is that it grows bigger leaves that way (it and creeping philodendrons are very similar that way hanging down they make small leaves but climbing up they make huge leaves, in pothos case 12"+), with the light and humidity between the two tanks I'm thinking I should get some really big leaves as it climbs up the bamboo.

See how the creeping stems have smaller leaves and the climbing ones are bigger









And here is it's full potential 1 meter long leaves, not sure I can get them to grow that big but I'll be happy with 1' leaves.









Len


----------



## cableguy69846

Hey, Chad, any new word on the big tubs?


----------



## chad320

Nothing too new. Ive got my Co2 rig put together for them and ive got some of the plumbing done. I have one Cerges reactor made and im waiting to test it out shortly, before I decide if I need to build another since the pump is pushing 900 GPH. I might run into some issues with it spitting out too many bubbles IDK? I also added a waterchange valve to the plumbing so I can water the yard/garden with the waterchange water coming from the pump. Theres still alot of testing and tweaking to be done. Next is lighting. Right now they only have one shop light with one bulb so I need to upgrade that next. Then the RO/DI unit and water storage, then auto water changes  there some moss and crypts growing in them now, but not much has changed with the lighting so low and no Co2 or ferts yet. In another month it should be fully assembled and ready for some serious action. Thanks for asking BTW Cable


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Nothing too new. Ive got my Co2 rig put together for them and ive got some of the plumbing done. I have one Cerges reactor made and im waiting to test it out shortly, before I decide if I need to build another since the pump is pushing 900 GPH. I might run into some issues with it spitting out too many bubbles IDK? I also added a waterchange valve to the plumbing so I can water the yard/garden with the waterchange water coming from the pump. Theres still alot of testing and tweaking to be done. Next is lighting. Right now they only have one shop light with one bulb so I need to upgrade that next. Then the RO/DI unit and water storage, then auto water changes  there some moss and crypts growing in them now, but not much has changed with the lighting so low and no Co2 or ferts yet. In another month it should be fully assembled and ready for some serious action. Thanks for asking BTW Cable


No problem man. Those tubs are going to be too cool man.:icon_smil


----------



## 150EH

Chad I'm happy to say most of your shrimp are still alive, I lost the TT that crawled out and 2 of the painted reds but the rest are happy in their new home. BTW this is a first in this tank, I had 2 other batches of shrimp die after the first 5 to 7 days.


----------



## green_valley

chad320 said:


> Cmon fancy!  Lol, I only keep this many so that at least ONE of them looks decent at a time :hihi:
> 
> .



Oh yeahhh, the war is on ...Mr. 9 tanks:biggrin:


----------



## chad320

cableguy69846 said:


> No problem man. Those tubs are going to be too cool man.:icon_smil


All I am waiting on now is some more 3/4" PVC to hook up the Co2 and ill add a few pics.



150EH said:


> Chad I'm happy to say most of your shrimp are still alive, I lost the TT that crawled out and 2 of the painted reds but the rest are happy in their new home. BTW this is a first in this tank, I had 2 other batches of shrimp die after the first 5 to 7 days.


Awesome! I hope they take off for you. My tank is over run with them.



green_valley said:


> Oh yeahhh, the war is on ...Mr. 9 tanks:biggrin:


----------



## chad320

Nesea Red










Ludwigia inclinata










Rotala sunset


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> All I am waiting on now is some more 3/4" PVC to hook up the Co2 and ill add a few pics.


Sweet.  Nice plants too.


----------



## 2in10

Plants look very good


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys. I am getting antsy to get this rig hooked up just to test it and see what kind of tweaks it needs. I have ran a Cerges reactor before but never at 900 GPH. I am hoping for the best and expecting a few modifications along the way


----------



## hydrophyte

lbacha said:


> Nice I just planted some pothos between my two tanks, I built a support out of bamboo and trimmed some 3-4' peices off my hanging basket to run up the supports, the key with letting it grow up is that it grows bigger leaves that way (it and creeping philodendrons are very similar that way hanging down they make small leaves but climbing up they make huge leaves, in pothos case 12"+), with the light and humidity between the two tanks I'm thinking I should get some really big leaves as it climbs up the bamboo.
> 
> See how the creeping stems have smaller leaves and the climbing ones are bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is it's full potential 1 meter long leaves, not sure I can get them to grow that big but I'll be happy with 1' leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Len


Pothos is an awfully common plant, but it's pretty cool when it grows up big and the leaves start to metamorphose. They had one growing out of a fish tank at one of our local LFS for a few years and it crawled along the wall and the leaves grew to almost 12" long. The leaves got to be thicker and heavier too.


----------



## chad320

It amazing the things that it can attach to also. I had one in a HOB that grew up the wall and it was a smooth painted surface. Its always amazed me that it could hang on. It is pretty common, but ive not seen alot of the variety 'Silver' around. At least no ones handed me a clipping of it yet. Ive been handing mine out left and right tho


----------



## lbacha

Yep it will grow anywhere, some counties consider it a weed since it is very invasive. I guess what is one persons houseplant is another's weed, lol.. Post up a picture of the silver I'm not sure what it looks like unless you are talking about the E scindapsis. 

Len


----------



## chad320

Len, the one that I have is labeled as Scindapsus pictus argyracus 'Silver'. IDK if theres a difference, ill try to get a good closeup tonight.

Heres a Tangerine Tiger from last night...


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful color and berried I think?


----------



## chad320

Yes, shes berried. She has a nice color to her since shes a first time mom. As they get older they get a slightly bluer hue to them when they are berried. And yes, thats my Clado collection from my dirt merchant tank


----------



## 2in10

LOL I have a little Clado that hides like that in some of my foreground and mid ground plants.

Cool to know on the shrimp.

I ordered 10 Blue Velvet Neos from Speedie yesterday can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> Len, the one that I have is labeled as Scindapsus pictus argyracus 'Silver'. IDK if theres a difference, ill try to get a good closeup tonight.
> 
> Heres a Tangerine Tiger from last night...


Yep, I know it and have it as well I like it a lot doesn't get as big as pothos does (it is actually a different plant family) I like it a lot thought nice satin like leaves with cool silver markings. It is definitely harder to find although I got mine at Lowes (it's amazing what they have sometimes)

Len


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> Len, the one that I have is labeled as Scindapsus pictus argyracus 'Silver'. IDK if theres a difference, ill try to get a good closeup tonight.
> 
> Heres a Tangerine Tiger from last night...


Yep, I know it and have it as well I like it a lot doesn't get as big as pothos does (it is actually a different plant family) I like it a lot thought nice satin like leaves with cool silver markings. It is definitely harder to find although I got mine at Lowes (it's amazing what they have sometimes)

Len


----------



## chad320

I saw the pic in your thread and it is the same one. I also found mine at a different place. Wal-mart of all plces, stuffed in with a fern that I thought was cool. Turns out the fern is a local and ive just never seen it wild before, or it was different under greenhouse conditions?


----------



## jkan0228

Just curious, what parameters are your TT's in?


----------



## chad320

Anything and everything. Soft to hard, dirty to clean, Co2 to low tech. These guys are as bad as TPFRs as far as breeding like crazy. Not typically Tiger traits, but these are cockroaches.


----------



## 150EH

I've read that TT's are aggressive breeders, mine a doing great in a low tech with no heater, gH 5, kH 1, I have no idea what the ph is but it's a AS tank so maybe 6.8 or something close to that. I think the males lure in the females with a French PePe La Pu type of accent.

My moss experiment kinda got lost in all my builds but after 7 days it had taken root onto both the wood & rocks, if I had a high tech tank ready to fill I think it would have worked fairly well with the only real advantage to this method being no string was used to attach the moss but you pay in the length of time it takes the plants to grow out.


----------



## jkan0228

You guys must have a strong strain of TT's... I do get them berried every other month but the survival rate is never high...


----------



## 150EH

No berries here, yet.


----------



## chad320

Ludwigia inclinata










The 29g stem tank...


----------



## 2in10

Very pretty stems Chad, congrats, beautiful shots too


----------



## chad320

2in10 said:


> Very pretty stems Chad, congrats, beautiful shots too


Thanks John. Its almost like looking at your own tank isnt it :hihi:


----------



## 2in10

LOL it is imagine that.


----------



## audioaficionado

If only you could get them grown in just right and then not have to trim them down eventually.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, I agree that sometimes trimming can be a pain. I have had this tank for awhile now and its alot easier to maintain once you know what plants grow faster and exactly how far down to trim them to keep them looking nice, but still growing in pretty slow. I actually have 2 stem tanks im so used to the maintenance that comes along with it  Sometimes a pain, but sometimes its like medicine :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Hers a shot of my 29g. It looks more like a farm tank than a scape with all of the collectoritus :hihi:










Rotala macrandra 'Japan Red'










Rotala rotundafolia high tech...










Stem ID. Cavan, anyone? Super slow grower until it hits the top.


----------



## 2in10

Nice collection

Looks like a Myriophyllum species.


----------



## chad320

Ok, I found the ID. Its Proserpinaca pectinata


----------



## 2in10

Very cool, nice leaf makes a good contrast to other leaves in your tank.


----------



## Bahugo

I like your collectorities!


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys! Im going to shoot more pics tonight if I didnt mess up my lens getting a water drop in it last night


----------



## 2in10

Ugh, hope all is OK. I ordered a 17-55 2.8 last night to go with my 50 1.4, the 100 2.8 macro and the kit zoom and 55-250 zoom. LOL I have more glass in the lenses than the apartment does.


----------



## chad320

Oh boy John, I would be super mad if this was an expensive lens. Mine is still a fairly cheap PnS Canon. Maybe someday ill have a giant plant and shrimp sale so I can get a really nice one. But I would probably get a 90-P instead :hihi: and then not have anything to put in it


----------



## 2in10

LOL too funny, I know the ADA tanks are quite pricey, but they are very beautifully manufactured.


----------



## audioaficionado

Building a 75g all glass tank









SCOLLEY June 9, 2007


----------



## jkan0228

Love that stem chad. Never seen anything like it. Though I haven't seen much.  

Audio- Damn.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Jeff! 

Steve, ive read through that string of threads and im super jealous. I am a wood worker and quite capable of a big DIY like that, other than space. I went through a divorce a few years ago that landed me in a one bedroom apt. and ive filled every inch of space I could without looking like a hoarder. My GF and I are hoping to upgrade to a house with a basement and a garage this fall. THEN a project like that might happen.  I am really wanting a 3'X2.5' tank built thats 30" tall. It would fit the Oak cabinet I built perfectly


----------



## audioaficionado

I've wanted a rimless too. I'll take a stab at a 75G when I get my house dejunked. I'm a bit of a hoarder. This summer I'm gonna clear the decks and have some room for the important things, not just stuff I might get to some day.

I want a 100G+ tank and a nice 10" Newtonian Dobsonian mounted telescope.


----------



## chad320

We have alot in common Steve  Like, everything you just said :hihi: I want a nice microscope to to go with the stargazer tho


----------



## chad320

The 65g front and side. Im having some BBA issues and tried to beat it with Excel. It really just hurt the crypts. One last try with it, then im shutting down the Co2 and a couple bulbs. It grows like mad, unfortunately, so does the BBA and im tired of fighting it. I have considered turning my Co2 on an hour before the lights to try to make the difference up but havent done it yet. Maybe thats next? Everything in here is a slow grower and fairly rare. I dose PPS-Pro ferts once a week. Is it the ferts? Too little, too much? Co2 is at its limit with 20 CPDs, TPFRs and TTs in here. Along with 2 Ottos and 2 Plecos. Bi-weekly WCs thats not ammended at all, other than Prime.
I started this tank as a high tech tank to get it to fill out faster, but now im wanting to slow it down and reducing the Co2 and lighting, sounds like a good option. Anyone grown Buce in a low-tech? How about some of the harder to grow crypts? A quick, off the top of my head list is...C. nurii 'Phang mutated', C. nurii 'Rompin', C. hudoroi, and C. hudoroi 'Red' are the only ones that im really worried about out of 10 different crypts in here. All varieties of moss and Anubias are unaffected by it(go figure  ); If I could find a balance in here somewhere that would reduce the BBA, it would bump this tank up a ton on the "To do" list :hihi:










An end shot...


----------



## audioaficionado

You can lower your lights as they are the main energy driver for the plant growth. Everything else is just nutrients. You should keep feeding max CO2 even with lower lighting and reduced ferts. It won't hurt the plants or fish, but maybe it will hurt the BBA.


----------



## somewhatshocked

It's been weeks and weeks and weeks and weeks since you've posted photos of those big tubs. Come on! 

For real, though, reading through this thread every once in a while helps me keep my desire for another big tub in check.


----------



## chad320

audioaficionado said:


> You can lower your lights as they are the main energy driver for the plant growth. Everything else is just nutrients. You should keep feeding max CO2 even with lower lighting and reduced ferts. It won't hurt the plants or fish, but maybe it will hurt the BBA.


Im so torn on this IDK what to do. I think im going to leave the lights and ferts the same and try turning the Co2 on an hour before the lights. I dont get BBA all over, only on the wood. Treating with Excel has not been good to my crypts this past month.

Jake, I am still working on the tubs and should have some Co2 hooked up to them this weekend. Ill try to get some pics tonight.


----------



## Bahugo

How high up on the wood do you get it? You could always do h2o2 spot treatment during WC's if you are worried about h2o2. Just drain it so you can get too the effected area and get some h2o2 on it. 

I'm trying too dose my tank with excel for bba and it doesn't seem too be doing anything. BBA just waves at me lol


----------



## chad320

Hmmm....good point Rich. I had forgotten about H2O2. I guess ill give that a shot tonight


----------



## Bahugo

Then get us up some more pics! lol


----------



## chad320

Syngonanthus sp' 'Belem'










Mini Pellia


----------



## Karackle

Tank is looking great! (I'm way behind on your updates, but I scrolled through and checked out the pics real quick )


----------



## chad320

Aaaahhhh!!!!! Its Kara!!!! Thanks and nice to see you on here lady!


----------



## Bahugo

Sexy plants Chad! If it ever isn't 100 degrees I need tooo bring you some pleco's lol


----------



## chad320

I could really use them in the 65g. I guess I need to find a way to hook the inline heater back up huh?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> I could really use them in the 65g. I guess I need to find a way to hook the inline heater back up huh?


Lol, i think their tank is only like 76 or something like that. I don't have ac in the car though. :confused1:


----------



## chad320

My tanks generally run 68*-72*. I would need a heater for sure.


----------



## chad320

The three on the counter...


----------



## chad320

Here they are left to right...

Left.










Middle.










Right.


----------



## wabisabi

chad320 said:


> The 65g front and side. Im having some BBA issues and tried to beat it with Excel. It really just hurt the crypts. One last try with it, then im shutting down the Co2 and a couple bulbs. It grows like mad, unfortunately, so does the BBA and im tired of fighting it. I have considered turning my Co2 on an hour before the lights to try to make the difference up but havent done it yet. Maybe thats next? Everything in here is a slow grower and fairly rare. I dose PPS-Pro ferts once a week. Is it the ferts? Too little, too much? Co2 is at its limit with 20 CPDs, TPFRs and TTs in here. Along with 2 Ottos and 2 Plecos. Bi-weekly WCs thats not ammended at all, other than Prime.
> I started this tank as a high tech tank to get it to fill out faster, but now im wanting to slow it down and reducing the Co2 and lighting, sounds like a good option. Anyone grown Buce in a low-tech? How about some of the harder to grow crypts? A quick, off the top of my head list is...C. nurii 'Phang mutated', C. nurii 'Rompin', C. hudoroi, and C. hudoroi 'Red' are the only ones that im really worried about out of 10 different crypts in here. All varieties of moss and Anubias are unaffected by it(go figure  ); If I could find a balance in here somewhere that would reduce the BBA, it would bump this tank up a ton on the "To do" list :hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An end shot...


Hi Chad,
The Bucephalandra can be grown in low tech conditions no problem. Same goes for the C. nurii. Never grown C. hudoroi this way though although I suspect they will do fine also. 

Do you have a close up shot of the C. hudoroi 'red'? I've never heard of that one before. And my next question is, got any for sale?


----------



## chad320

The C. hudoroi 'red' only has one leaf on it. If I show you the leaf, it would only be the underside because of the way it positioned in the tank. Like I said in the text you quoted, its had alot of Excel and keeps melting the crypts. Both plants are mother plants but they wont keep more than one leaf at a time because of the Excel treatments. It would sure be nice to beat this BBA. Neither plant has runners ATM so I dont have any to trade. FWIW, ive had the hudoroi 'red' for about 6 years and it just grows and melts but never spreads much. I think ive had two runners total off of it  Ive got a Balansae 'Red' that grows about the same. Slow and jerky :hihi:


----------



## audioaficionado

> It would sure be nice to beat this BBA.


Reducing the photo period or lowering intensity hasn't worked?


----------



## 150EH

Is the water soft in that tank?


----------



## chad320

audioaficionado said:


> Reducing the photo period or lowering intensity hasn't worked?


Thats a difficult question. The lights on it are strong because it so deep. The wood at the top gets BBA, while the bottom dwellers do good. A good solution would be to split the two T-5s the either side of the hood. The hood is 8" of of the water, hence the brighter lights. No matter how much Co2 I throw at this thing, its not enough.



150EH said:


> Is the water soft in that tank?


Yes, it is a "softer" water tank than most. The Ph is usually around 6.8 going in and Co2 has it messed up from there. I did finally notice some progress on it. The Plecos have eaten alot of the dead BBA from the treatment. Its no solution tho. The crypts only get a chance to kick out one good leaf before it needs it again. It is removable wood and a good H2o2 treatment would work good, im looking to keep it intact for a long period of time.


----------



## Bahugo

I still say you should spot dose it with h202 during WC's that way you don't have too keep killing the crypts. 

I want some of your staurygne repens bro!


----------



## chad320

Yeah, Im going to give it the H2O2, I just havent got around to it yet. If you want the Starogyne, its yours. Itll be about a month before it needs trimmed tho. At least the weather will be good then


----------



## 150EH

I've been using Excel to spot dose, loading 2 or 3 10 ml syringes and then I do more the next week but I'm getting limited success under water, will H202 do better and how much can I use before overdosing?


----------



## 2in10

I believe 2ml per gallon is the recommended dose unless you have Ancistrus then you need to go down to 1ml gallon. Do it with the lights and filtration off and apply with syringes. You can leave the circulation pumps going of restart them after an hour which is best for spot treatments. After the lights come on the H2O2 degrades very rapidly.


----------



## Bahugo

Chad! Where you been man!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Are the three on the counter 5.5s or 10s? Looking great.


----------



## chad320

Jake, they're 5.5s all natural. Low tech, monthly ferts and WC's.

Here's some shots from the newly planted stem tank...


----------



## Bahugo

Chad!!! where have you been man?

I like your new stem shots! When do you want some plecos


----------



## chad320

Anytime my grass turns back to green is good by me. I should have a good stem pack, some mosses, and a few shrimpers ready if you wanna trade some stuff. I could sure use the plecos in 5 of 9 tanks if I can keep them warm enough all winter. Plecos hate me


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Anytime my grass turns back to green is good by me. I should have a good stem pack, some mosses, and a few shrimpers ready if you wanna trade some stuff. I could sure use the plecos in 5 of 9 tanks if I can keep them warm enough all winter. Plecos hate me


When's your grass turning green? lol, how many do you want? (serious question, because I could give you like 3 dozen if you really wanted that many hah)


----------



## chad320

I could put a dozen to work for sure. Got any Blue Eyes?


----------



## chad320

Heres some of the Buce tank...


----------



## 150EH

Chad it looks great and I love the TT's, most of my adults have died except a few and it seems like old age, they did manage to multiply with a small batch of new fry in the tank. I would like to get some more but from a different source so the aren't too in-bred but I'm finding them very expensive else where so thanks for the deal. I also think I agree with some folks that think TT's are a little aggressive as they will eat other shrimp after the molt if you don't feed on a regular schedule.


----------



## chad320




----------



## hydrophyte

Nice plants!


----------



## chad320

Thanks Hydrophyte! I havent been on much in the last few weeks. I got hit by a truck on my bicycle and have been hurting too bad to pay much attention to my tanks. Im slowly coming around and slowly gettting caught up on maintenance on the tanks.


----------



## audioaficionado

chad320 said:


> Thanks Hydrophyte! I havent been on much in the last few weeks. I got hit by a truck on my bicycle and have been hurting too bad to pay much attention to my tanks. Im slowly coming around and slowly gettting caught up on maintenance on the tanks.


Chad, how in the heck did that happen? Glad you're OK.


----------



## chad320

He must not have seen me and clipped me with his mirror, which at 35 MPH is enough to give you 3 days in the hospital with severe road rash, a lacerated kidney, and bruises all down the right side of your body. There was nothing fun about it, but im coming around pretty good so far.


----------



## green_valley

chad320 said:


> He must not have seen me and clipped me with his mirror, which at 35 MPH is enough to give you 3 days in the hospital with severe road rash, a lacerated kidney, and bruises all down the right side of your body. There was nothing fun about it, but im coming around pretty good so far.


wow. That's crazy. I hope you will get better soon.


----------



## 150EH

Chad the same thing happened to my son leaving his job after working late, he works at a big marina and the had a large festival with lots of folks drinking and he stayed til after dark and was heading home on his bicycle just in front of the marina when a large Suburban clipped him with the mirror, he had road rash, a concussion, and a torn ACL from the tumble, the driver never stopped and it my guess he had been drinking.

I hope you feel better soon and that steel is hard at 35 mph, hard enough to lacerate a kidney so rest up because that's serious injury, if you need tank maintenance or just a drink of water call Cable to get the job done, he's just around the corner.


----------



## 150EH

chad320 said:


> Jake, they're 5.5s all natural. Low tech, monthly ferts and WC's.


Give me an idea of what you dose monthly, I don't dose my nano at all and it does fine with AS as the substrate but looks like it lacks Fe but I like to keep the water clean for the shrimp.


----------



## riverbrewer

Looking great! What are the stem plants in pictures 3 and 4?


----------



## chad320

150EH said:


> Give me an idea of what you dose monthly, I don't dose my nano at all and it does fine with AS as the substrate but looks like it lacks Fe but I like to keep the water clean for the shrimp.


I dose 1 ml once a week per a PPS-Pro regime. My ferts are a little Fe heavy too.



riverbrewer said:


> Looking great! What are the stem plants in pictures 3 and 4?


Rotala 'Sunset' and Ludwigia glandulosa(?).

Heres the 65g after a month of complete neglect...










And here is a stem tank after a month of complete neglect...


----------



## Bahugo

Wow Chad! I just read what happened I must have missed that post or something, hhow are you feeling man? The tanks are looking great man


----------



## chad320

I am pretty much back to normal. Now im just trying to get caught back up to my tanks and plants. I crashed a stem tank and lost alot of nice stems but most fared pretty well.


----------



## AoxomoxoA

Love to see a FTS of the new stem tank when you have time. Should be starting to fill in, huh? 
Hope all is well bro :fish:


----------



## chad320

Yeah, I crashed my good stem tank when I got hit. I still have all of them growing emergent but I havent started converting them yet. I stilll have alot of work to do to catch back up to looking good. On top of that, I lost about 300 Tangerine Tigers and 200 TPFRs by doing a WC right after the city flushed the hydrants and added a bunch of Chlorine to it. I was distracted while doing the WC so IDK if I forgot the Prime or if it was just too much Cl. That was a pretty hard shot and im really having a hard time finding the motivation and time to take care of this. I really wish the snow would fly early this year so I would quit finding other stuff to do


----------



## 150EH

Chad I wanted to let you know that the TT's you sold me are doing good but they really cut it close, they didn't breed until just before the last of the original group died off leaving 7 or 8 offspring. Now that group has hatched out a second brood of shrimplets and a couple of the females are full of eggs so a full on outbreak of TT's are on the way.
One of our gwapa members keeps TT's (from China) also so we can swap out a few to strengthen the gene pool but I'll wait until my population grows a bit more. The Fire Reds didn't do well at all and I think the TT's may have consumed them after molting, etc.


----------



## chad320

Hmmm...Glad your TTs did well but I keep these two together and they all do fine. I wonder what happened with the TPFrs?


----------



## Bahugo

Sorry to hear about all the shrimp Chad!


----------



## chad320

Yes, My wallet cried  I still have alot of TTs in other tanks. I was mostly upset because I thought I lost all of the TPFR that ive been working on for 3 years but I found 8 of them alive yesterday so I get a second change with those fellas  How are your BNPs doing Rich?


----------



## HighDesert

Impressive lists here! I hate to sound ignorant, but what are TPFRs?


----------



## chad320

Taiwan Painted Fire Reds. Sorry, youre not ignorant, we are just too lazy to type out the name so many times


----------



## HighDesert

Ohhh, okay! I thought it was some new, unusual plant you all were growing. ;-) Are all PFRs Taiwanese? If so, my husband's nano is teeming with juvies and I'd be glad to send you a few to bolster your population.


----------



## HighDesert

I am lusting after both of these tanks! I love that overgrown, jungly look.



chad320 said:


> I dose 1 ml once a week per a PPS-Pro regime. My ferts are a little Fe heavy too.
> 
> Rotala 'Sunset' and Ludwigia glandulosa(?).
> 
> Heres the 65g after a month of complete neglect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a stem tank after a month of complete neglect...


----------



## chad320

Thanks HighDesert, your kindness is much appreciated. I already have a good trade in the works so ill work with these guys this winter. And thank you for the nice compliments on my neglected jungles. I love the overgrown jungle look too. It also goes hand in hand with the laziness I mentioned before  I am in the process of switching alot of tanks to easy keeping, slower growers so I can keep up easier.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Yes, My wallet cried  I still have alot of TTs in other tanks. I was mostly upset because I thought I lost all of the TPFR that ive been working on for 3 years but I found 8 of them alive yesterday so I get a second change with those fellas  How are your BNPs doing Rich?


Atleast you should be able to recoup slowly! Good project for the winter. When you go to sell your next batch of TPFR you can advertise them as the strongest gene you've ever kept since they survived mass extinction! lol  BNP are getting big lol, my desert gobies spawned in their tank but my catfish ate the eggs so I had to move the catfish hopefully next time around I will have a successful goby spawn! .


----------



## HighDesert

If you decide to broaden the gene pool even further, just let me know! He has some really pretty ones in there that are going to be super red. I'm eager to see what you do next with your tanks!



chad320 said:


> Thanks HighDesert, your kindness is much appreciated. I already have a good trade in the works so ill work with these guys this winter. And thank you for the nice compliments on my neglected jungles. I love the overgrown jungle look too. It also goes hand in hand with the laziness I mentioned before  I am in the process of switching alot of tanks to easy keeping, slower growers so I can keep up easier.


----------



## chad320

Ohhh... a Goby spawn! Awesome! I could see myself getting into these guys. Ive kept a few over the years but there are so many awesome kinds and theyre such interesting fish. Rachel Oleary has a friend that has one of the most awesome Goby tanks ive ever seen. I was mesmerized by it for a long time.


----------



## chad320

HighDesert said:


> If you decide to broaden the gene pool even further, just let me know! He has some really pretty ones in there that are going to be super red. I'm eager to see what you do next with your tanks!


Thanks! If I can ever het more organized im sure we could work out a trade. I got one tank set up last night and its all rare crypts, ferns, anubias, and mosses. Its going to look stellar if I can keep on top of the algae


----------



## HighDesert

chad320 said:


> Thanks! If I can ever het more organized im sure we could work out a trade. I got one tank set up last night and its all rare crypts, ferns, anubias, and mosses. Its going to look stellar if I can keep on top of the algae


Oh, I don't expect anything (except shipping) in exchange.  I just want the extra little guys to have good homes! I think their original line came from jimko, if that helps. 

I'm eager to see the pics of the new tank! I bet you have all sorts of cool rare plants! Algae is such a PITA. I have hair algae from time-to-time. What kind of algae usually strikes your tanks?

I'm starting to become a plant snob -- I didn't think I would, but I keep getting introduced to all of these beautiful things! I joke with my husband that if the right Crypt came along I'd probably be willing to offer up the stepkids in trade. I received a C. wendtii "Florida Sunset" as a gift not too long ago and am sooo enamoured! It's beautiful! I know it's not super rare, but it's the most exotic one I have right now!


----------



## chad320

Lol, I get any and all kinds of algae, it just depends. I swap alot of stuff from tank to tank so I never really know what its going to do  I hear you on the crypts too. Its like a disease until you have them all. And then a new one hits the market for WAY too much and you buy it anyway :hihi: Sunset is a good start. Such a beautiful crypt! I may have a few others to trade for some shrimp, let me ship my stuff out today and look around, ill shoot you a PM today or tomorrow


----------



## HighDesert

I spend a lot of time picking hair algae off my pre-filters on my HOBs. I can't figure out why it loves those little sponges so much! 

So what you're telling me is Cryptitis is kind of like, say, feline herpes? A major spell with all kinds of symptoms, then the occasional outbreak? I think I can deal with that. ;-) I'm pretty excited about my Sunset. I keep dragging my poor husband over to the tank to show it to him -- I'm pretty sure it looks just like every other crypt I have since it hasn't colored up a ton yet, but he dutifully smiles and nods each time. 

Is that fern in your Avatar submersed? It's sooo pretty! I have ferns all over the house. They're one of my favorites!


----------



## chad320

Sunset is WAY cooler emergent. Thats where the pinks really come out! The fern in my avartar is from an emergent box and its the Asian fern AFA offers. I forgot the name for now


----------



## HighDesert

Maybe I'll have to move any babies it puts out into a riparium! I would love to see the difference between the emergent and submerged! That fern is incredible! I can feel a fit of fern envy coming on...


----------



## 150EH

chad320 said:


> Hmmm...Glad your TTs did well but I keep these two together and they all do fine. I wonder what happened with the TPFrs?


The only thing I can say is my feeding schedule must have been inadequate and the TT's ate them all as they molted, I started out with a once a week schedule but I now feed every other day and as they breed and accumulate I may have to go to a daily feeding. I have heard others claim the TT's can get a little aggressive and not having enought to eat would just make matters worse.


----------



## chad320

New Tangerine Tigers all over today.....


----------



## HighDesert

Oh my goodness! Congratulations! I love baby shrimp!!!


----------



## chad320

Me too! Im guessing these guys are a week or two old already and I just missed them. They are in a tank on the bottom rack so I dont get down to look at it real close often.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Woah, TTs are that well-colored at such a juvenile stage?

Maybe I'm going to start keeping them again.


----------



## chad320

TT are Orange from day one. If youre lookin LMK, I might have a dozen to come off of.


----------



## somewhatshocked

I guess I never paid super-close attention to them until they were larger, as I kept them in a tank with Neos and there were always hundreds of babies. 

I've got a couple 20Ls cycling that I'd planned to use for CPOs but maybe Tigers are in my future!

Also, isn't it time for a giant tub update?!


----------



## chad320

The giant tubs came and went bad with my accident this summer. I broke them all down and reset everything to emergent growth for the winter. They will be back up and running for next summer. I got a Co2 rig for all of them, improved Co2 reactors, improved filtration, and some SS screen to keep shrimp babies from flowing from tub to tub.


----------



## somewhatshocked

I can't wait til next summer!

Those things are/were amazing.


----------



## chad320

Heres some more recent Bucephalandra shots...


----------



## 150EH

Looking good Chad, I have tons of TT babies in my nano too and I will need to swap some with a gwapa member to keep the gene pool diverse.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Tim! Yes, the TTs are still breeding like mad. Ive got some new ones coming in along with some OEBTs and some new Greens and some new Oranges. Its going to be a good shrimp week here


----------



## HighDesert

Sigh... these are so beautiful, Chad! Gorgeous job! Someday when I grow up I'm going to try to keep Buces! What is the carpeting plant? I've seen it before but am drawing a blank. It looks like monster Glosso. 




chad320 said:


> Heres some more recent Bucephalandra shots...


----------



## chad320

Thats Marisela Quadrifolia. I also have Marisela minuta which looks exactly the same ecept its about 1/2 the size. When you grow up? How old are HighDesert? Seems to me like youve got a pretty good start.


----------



## somewhatshocked

I love the stones in that tank that are barely beginning to develop some algae. 

Makes me wish I had room for another tank just so I could use rock like that. Especially with all of that great Marsilea.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Jake. Those stones are actually a local find from a creek bed that runs on the edge of my town. I collected a bunch of these because they were Black but now they are fading to Grey.


----------



## HighDesert

chad320 said:


> Thats Marisela Quadrifolia. I also have Marisela minuta which looks exactly the same ecept its about 1/2 the size. When you grow up? How old are HighDesert? Seems to me like youve got a pretty good start.


LOL! I'm in my mid-thirties. ;-) I'm definitely still a greenhorn when it comes to planted tanks, though.


----------



## chad320

Oh, lol  Im 37. Ive been keeping fish since I was very young, then SW tanks for 15 or so years and Plants for about 20. I dont keep anything SW anymore because im too busy and like to disappear for days at a time camping/rafting and music festivals. FW is so much easier to let it go for days


----------



## chad320

Heres a new dirt scape getting started this week...


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I hope you feel better soon and that steel is hard at 35 mph, hard enough to lacerate a kidney so rest up because that's serious injury, if you need tank maintenance or just a drink of water call Cable to get the job done, he's just around the corner.


Lol. I can't believe I missed this. Then again, I missed a lot. Hope you are feeling better man. Better late than never? Tanks look good to man.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Cable. See all the fun you missed out on, lol


----------



## somewhatshocked

You should get a ton more, grow a bunch of algae on them and get some of those fancy blue gobies Rachel sells.

Then I'll live vicariously through you!



chad320 said:


> Thanks Jake. Those stones are actually a local find from a creek bed that runs on the edge of my town. I collected a bunch of these because they were Black but now they are fading to Grey.


----------



## chad320

Haha, I actually thought about doing that. Her friend Ricky has the most awesome Gobies ive ever seen. His tank is one of my all time Favorites!!


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Thanks Cable. See all the fun you missed out on, lol


Lol.

Sent from my phone via my job's wifi, most likely.


----------



## somewhatshocked

I LOVE his tanks! Those videos make me want to set up another tank so badly.



chad320 said:


> Haha, I actually thought about doing that. Her friend Ricky has the most awesome Gobies ive ever seen. His tank is one of my all time Favorites!!


----------



## chad320

Thought this was interesting. The difference between emergent and submergent Subwassertang...


----------



## HighDesert

That's really beautiful! It almost reminds me of club moss. How does it make the transition between immersed/submersed? Do you have any sort of substrate or growing medium in there? I think I see some sort of soil, but I'm not sure if it's that or just a mass of Subwassertang. How much did you start out with in that little container? How big is that container? I'm all full of questions. ;-) I actually just started a Subwassertang jar on my lunch break today -- I'm always finding pieces of it floating, so wanted somewhere where I could drop them and grow them out. It's a 1.5 qt jar. They're in water, but this might be a fun experiment as well!


----------



## AoxomoxoA

Sooo much cooler emergent! I never liked it before, now I must have it, but emergent lol
Looks like flame sorta standing up like that, only better. The bright green is a great contrast too like you said... somewhere in another dimension :fish:


----------



## chad320

HighDesert said:


> That's really beautiful! It almost reminds me of club moss. How does it make the transition between immersed/submersed? Do you have any sort of substrate or growing medium in there? I think I see some sort of soil, but I'm not sure if it's that or just a mass of Subwassertang. How much did you start out with in that little container? How big is that container? I'm all full of questions. ;-) I actually just started a Subwassertang jar on my lunch break today -- I'm always finding pieces of it floating, so wanted somewhere where I could drop them and grow them out. It's a 1.5 qt jar. They're in water, but this might be a fun experiment as well!


Its grown in a deli cup on a personal mix of substrate. It was roughly a golfball to start and makes a nice 4" X4" portion. This particular ones 6 months old.



AoxomoxoA said:


> Sooo much cooler emergent! I never liked it before, now I must have it, but emergent lol
> Looks like flame sorta standing up like that, only better. The bright green is a great contrast too like you said... somewhere in another dimension :fish:


I cant wait until you get your tank going! Theres so much cool stuff to try out


----------



## Bahugo

The emergent Subwassertang looks awesome man!


----------



## chad320

Yeah Rich, it would be a totally cool carpet in a Vivarium


----------



## lbacha

It would probably grow like a weed in my terrarium with all the moisture in it.

Len


----------



## chad320

Yeah, it grows good in high humidity for sure Len. Mini Pellia looks alot cooer emergent IMO too and is awesome in terrariums and vivs.


----------



## lbacha

Yeah I have mini pellia all over my emersed setup it's like a weed in there. I just put a couple pieces in each pot I like it better than miss because it isn't as invasive.

Len


----------



## chad320

Yes. I also like Notocyphus for its color and form emergent and Mini rose makes a pretty cool low carpet too. I have a few pics of them I can put up in a minute...


----------



## drazend

Oh wow, it always amazes me to see the difference between submerged and emerged growth on various plants. I always kinda liked subwassertang submerged, but this is really cool!


----------



## chad320

Notocyphus...










Mini Rose...


----------



## chad320

drazend said:


> Oh wow, it always amazes me to see the difference between submerged and emerged growth on various plants. I always kinda liked subwassertang submerged, but this is really cool!


Yes, alot of them are really cool when you grow them out emergent.


----------



## Bahugo

Chad! Do you ever get black slime on your emersed stuff? I get it on some of my cups, it is just on the soil... doesn't effect growth (matter of fact those plants are actually doing alot better for some odd reason) but I have no idea what it is


----------



## chad320

Hmm...I cant really say that I have. Sometimes I get Cyano and have to treat for that, maybe yours is just a different color Cyano?


----------



## 150EH

I get Cyano all the time in my oldest tank and BBA, my 2 newer tanks are spotless clean. It's gotta be from a build up of nasty stuff in the substrate.

BTW the TT fry are out of control with 3 or 4 different sized fry all over the place and I'm still seeing berried females too, I hope they keep this up as the cold weather arrive but there is no heater in the tank so production could come to a halt.


----------



## chad320

Yes Tim, Its gotta be from stagnant substrate that doesnt "breathe" IMO. It usually turns up in places with poor current or if there is current, plenty of mulm to keep feeding it.
As for the TTs, yes, they are still going strong for me too. I wish all shrimp worked like them with that color pop too 

Here is a Bucephalandra 'Flamingo' and a mess of different mosses and MQ. Do you see the baby TT in there Tim, lol?


----------



## chad320

Here is a new 10g scape ive been tossing together. Its Mini Rosemoss carpet and Mini Bolbitus ferns on the wood. It just got done tonight. I added whats left of my TPFR's. Its got a long way to go to fill in but this will be some fun for the Winter


----------



## somewhatshocked

This is the first time I've ever liked Bolbitis of any sort. Wow, almost looks like a cedar tree growing under water. It's gonna be a nice home for shrimp.

Any plants to toss in a few crypts?


----------



## chad320

Thanks Jake. Just the one crypt in this one. We arent even really sure what it is, but my daughter saved it from the garbage last January and its been emergent since then. I told her we could feature the "Saved Crypt" in this tank, so this ones for her


----------



## Bahugo

It's going to look awesome when it fills out Chad! Love the tree and moss carpet with the single crypt


----------



## chad320

Thanks Rich, now for the long wait  No Co2 for this one either so it'll be slow. I have such a hard time sticking to minimalist scapes too, lol


----------



## PinkRasbora

Wow amazing plants and photos. Hobbyist or professional?


----------



## chad320

I am just a hobbyist at this point. Someday I would like to give a professional position a shot. I have sold plants and coral frags over the internet through various forums for almost 20 years now and would really like to give it a chance. It doesnt look like its going to go away anytime soon and I just keep collecting more and more stuff  ...and thank you for your kind words


----------



## h4n

Can't wait to see the 10g moss carpet grow out!

Your like me start with a couple plants a month later you got like 20 different sp. Lol!
I have such a hard time to with minimal scapes haha

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## chad320

Haha, yes, I do tend to add plants as the scape matures. its SOOO hard not to  The Mini Rosemoss was grown emergent and attached to ADA AS so it was super easy to lay in place and top up with water. I hope it grows in good without Co2. If not I can add it later. I think there is some regular Rosemoss and a little mini pellia mixed in, but I will try to tweeze those out as it matures


----------



## DogFish

chad320 said:


> .... Its Mini Rosemoss carpet and Mini Bolbitus ferns on the wood....


Chad nice start there. Looking forward to seeing it develop. The Mini Bolbitus, is that mature size in this pic? Or is that new growth still developing?


----------



## chad320

That is the mature size of it emergent. The leaves are a little different submergent and slightly smaller. It isnt as frilly around the edges when its been in the tank for awhile and it grows SUPER slow. I would say it puts on roughly an inch of rhizome a year underwater.


----------



## looking4roselines

Hey Chad,
Any updates of that flamingo crypt? Did it ever bloom for you?


----------



## chad320

No Xue, I lost the last survivor this Summer when I got hit. I had it in a tub in the basement and they got hair algae real bad and it got smothered and wasnt getting light. I took 16 shots at that plant and figured out what it likes so this Spring ill order some more and try again. I really want to see someone succeed with this variety. Have you had any luck?


----------



## looking4roselines

I lost them all unfortunately. 

Yours was doing so well and I had high hopes of it blooming. Good luck if you are trying this again.


----------



## chad320

Dang  Maybe GG can help us convert them from the gel.  That seems to be the hardest part so far. At least thats where I lost most of mine at.


----------



## 150EH

I think he has been super busy at work or at least I can say he has only been to a couple of club meetings in the last year or so. 

I like the new tank and it should look great with just a little bit of growth and some breeding, I'm going to tear down the 150 and do a rock scape with just moss, parva, and a couple of nurii and a small school of fish and tons of shrimp. That's the long term plant after I do some collecting but like you have said "it is so hard to stick with a minimalistic plan" but I'm going to do it this time and I hope yours makes it without becoming a jungle tank.


----------



## chad320

Haha, thanks Tim. At least alot of us are on the same page  We all seem to have a hard time keeping it minimalist


----------



## Bahugo

*snore*


----------



## Bahugo

Chad! I have a question, have you ever had issues with your emersed setup when things just die off? I feel like alot of my crypts get huge then die for no reason...


----------



## chad320

WHAT??? Captain "I switch my scape monthly" let his crypts go so long they die off? Just kidding  I have never had that problem. I dont usually have anything emergent for more than 6-8 months (im impatient) so I dont really know what to say. Maybe some Osmocote caps or clay tabs would help out a bit. Are they all hardwater sp. that are slimming down? I would try some clay for those. Maybe repotting would help too. Im sure they suck alot of nutrients trying to flower. I do know that they are known for losing some mass after flowering because of the enegy it takes for them. BTW, your latest image of the Florida Sunset Crypt is probably the best ive ever seen taken. awesome job bro!


----------



## somewhatshocked

It's time for us all to start trying to bribe Chad for more crypt pictures!


----------



## chad320

Ive got 4 or 5 new scapes around the house that I had planned on shooting later on tonight so check back later when you see the title change for pics


----------



## chad320

Here is some Rotala Sunset and Macrandra Red im growing out...


----------



## ua hua

That rotala sunset is beautiful. So is the macrandra, they almost blend together.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Ua Hua. I barely saved these guys a month ago. Once they grow out some more ill split them up and they will be easuer to tell apart. heres some shots of some 29g tanks ive put together lately...




























The plant list in these is crazy long so please just ask if you cant figure something out


----------



## h4n

Wow that's a lot of Anubias!! Petite?

Second picture, all the way to the left corner is moss covered?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## chad320

h4n said:


> Wow that's a lot of Anubias!! Petite?
> 
> Second picture, all the way to the left corner is moss covered?
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


Yes, those are all Petites. I bought a bunch a few years ago and havent come off of many of them  As for the corners, yes, I cover wooden dowel rods with moss and stick them upright in the corners of the tanks. I usually have them in all corners but a few are out to get picked at for a little algae and have a clean up crew work on them a few days. The top tank has Yellow shrimp and Greens, the second is Orange neos and OEBTs, and the third is Tangerine Tigers and PFRs.


----------



## h4n

Very nice!!!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## somewhatshocked

More people should do this with Anubias. Looks great. Especially in larger (larger than 3-4 gallons, I mean) tanks like this.

Terrific way to create a tree without having to constantly trim moss.



chad320 said:


>


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> WHAT??? Captain "I switch my scape monthly" let his crypts go so long they die off? Just kidding  I have never had that problem. I dont usually have anything emergent for more than 6-8 months (im impatient) so I dont really know what to say. Maybe some Osmocote caps or clay tabs would help out a bit. Are they all hardwater sp. that are slimming down? I would try some clay for those. Maybe repotting would help too. Im sure they suck alot of nutrients trying to flower. I do know that they are known for losing some mass after flowering because of the enegy it takes for them. BTW, your latest image of the Florida Sunset Crypt is probably the best ive ever seen taken. awesome job bro!


Lol, I haven't changed my scape since 8/20 or something like that. Crazy huh?

These are emersed crypts though, maybe it is because I rarely, if ever, repot them? The roots are choking themselves out?


----------



## chad320

Thanks Jake. I still have some more stuff to add to this tank. I want to do a wall of Balansae along the back of it.

Rich, IDK? I would give root tabs a shot or try repotting them.


----------



## somewhatshocked

You should put a whole bunch of dark and red crypts around the base of those Anubias for a pop. 

And now I have to go convince the other half that it is absolutely necessary for me to buy a billion nana 'petite' to use as a replacement for moss on some wood. If I never return to TPT, you folks know why.


----------



## chad320

Lol, yeah, there is about 15 varieties of Crypts in here so it should be a pretty good show when it fills in. Most of them were runners and they are just starting to put out their first leaves in this tank so it will get a lot denser in the coming months. I am a little worried about the undulata and wendtii varieties taking over even. Im sure pulling them is going to be a pain because its also plugged with the tiniest pieces of MM for an undergrowth carpet.

In other news, the 65g should be up for pictures tomorrow  Along with the Mini Rosemoss and Mini Bolbitus 10g.


----------



## somewhatshocked

You can't expect me to see you mention the possibility of ordering 50 Maculata without getting excited.

Sounds like you have something awesome up your sleeve!


----------



## AoxomoxoA

chad320 said:


> In other news, the 65g should be up for pictures tomorrow  Along with the Mini Rosemoss and Mini Bolbitus 10g.


:flick:

*CRACK* <--- That's the sound of the whip.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, yeah, sorry fellas, its been a busy few days. I should get around to it tonight I think. The Maculatas will be for the 65g rescape coming soon. I dont often see them for sale where you can get 50 that cheap so im preplanning I guess


----------



## chad320

I tried to shoot the 65g tonight but it was too cloudy from cleaning the filter. Here is a couple shots of my 29g Double stacks to hold Jake over


----------



## somewhatshocked

Are you using that amp to blast the algae away?


----------



## chad320

Nope. That amp is strictly for rock stardom and blasting neighbors away


----------



## chad320

A berried Tangerine Tiger and Bucephalandra 'Shine Blue'










The sad shape of the 65g tonight, plus a lil cloudiness from filter cleaning.


----------



## Amandas tank

What a Journal! I started reading it yesterday. Had to put it away and go to bed HaHa! Just finished it this morning. A couple times I started to skipped through the pages, but then I just _had_ to go back! 

I love the DW with the "climbing" Anubias petite. Gorgeous! And the moss in the corner looks fab too. That would be my favorite of your tanks.  I would be so happy to have stacked tanks so that I could have more than one! I might have to try that route down the road in the chance my husband will go for it!


----------



## chad320

Oh no Amanda! I am sorry for wasting that portion of your life  I dont think anyones ever read the whole thing. At least not anyone that wasnt too pissed to comment at the end :hihi: I do appreciate the kind words. I love the stacked tanks because i live in a small place and it gives me more tanks for the same space. The Anubias tank was actually stumbled upon. I tried to sell all that petite for $100 right before I set it up because it didnt sell. Now im glad I didnt sell it. I really like it too. I cant wait for all of these crypts on the bottom to fill in.


----------



## Amandas tank

LOL! Not wasted time. I enjoyed myself so it would be time well spent  Good then that the Anubias didn't sell! I love Anubias. It is such a hardy group and the fact that they can be tethered to anything is so cool.


----------



## Bahugo

I drove past spring valley yesterday Chad, I Was going to sneak over and "trim" your plants for you :flick: lol


----------



## chad320

You should have snuck over with a 12 pack and a pizza and you probably would have went home with alot of new plants


----------



## ikuzo

love the petites with their roots hanging


----------



## chad320

Yeah, im liking this alot. Its got my wheels turning and im considering a rescape of the 65g like this. Ive got about twice this amout of petites around and they would fill the 65 pretty nicely. I am considering a Buce carpet for it as well but im wondering if it will be a little too much shade for them in too many spots to still look good.


----------



## Amandas tank

chad320 said:


> Yeah, im liking this alot. Its got my wheels turning and im considering a rescape of the 65g like this. Ive got about twice this amout of petites around and they would fill the 65 pretty nicely. I am considering a Buce carpet for it as well but im wondering if it will be a little too much shade for them in too many spots to still look good.


oooooo sounds good! :bounce:


----------



## chad320

Yes, ill probably use the same wood but use alot more rock in the bottom and less tall plants in the back. More slope and its probably about due for a substrate change.


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> You should have snuck over with a 12 pack and a pizza and you probably would have went home with alot of new plants


Do you guys have Beggars pizza out by you? lol If only I knew it was that simple


----------



## chad320

Heres a sneak peek at the new 65g hardscape. It will be Lagenandrs, Piptospathes, Crypts, Bucephalandras, and moss.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Ah, chad, so wonderful! If I lived closer, I'd bring a 12 pack! Lol can't wait to see more!


----------



## chad320

Thanks. It will get a lot of tweaks over the next month. Ive already straightened the front line and added another piece of wood to the right side. It will take a few weeks to cycle then planting and substrate top up will happen. This picture looks weird because its shot at a downward angle and they rock piles are taller than they appear. The rock is also Black when its wet so it matches the substrate alot better.


----------



## antbug

Nice start Chad. IMO, the rock piles are to even. I would move some from one side to the other unless that's the look you're going for. Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## chad320

Thanks Ant. I pushed up the rock pile on the right side to hit the Golden ratio and added two more pieces wood. Patience is hard my friend


----------



## nonconductive

looks good chadwick


----------



## ikuzo

higher slope at the back chad and wood if you have more. buce will be fine in the shades don't worry, they're pretty much like anubias anyway


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys. I made the rock pile on the right smaller to help fit the golden ratio rule. I also placed two pieces of wood on the right and three on the left. It just got done gettting planted but its too cloudy to do any more tonight. I am waiting until tomorrow to put in the Crypt lucens X wilissii around the rock at the bottom and C. parva up the middle. I still have a couple crypts im hoping to find a place for. Ill post a pic up of progress tomorrow before I start mucking it up with the carpet, and ill get a full plant list posted. I could use some critique again


----------



## antbug

There are plenty of opinions around here


----------



## chad320

antbug said:


> There are plenty of opinions around here


Lol, true  They are usually good at pointing out faults in scapes so this time its useful


----------



## STS_1OO

An oldie but a goodie for sure!


----------



## chad320

Thanks! 

Here are some updated critique shots of the new scape.

Front...










Right side...










Left side...










Through the Right end...










FTS shot for scale...











Whats it need for tweaks guys? Other than the obvious(plate removed, scissors removed, front line straightened)


----------



## chad320

...And dont be scared to critique it. Even if youre a newb. If theres something you dont like...say it  All things will be considered. Not necessarily changed, but considered  there were 500 views between the last pic and this on and only a couple critiques


----------



## halffrozen

Newb: Another one or two plants on the left side in that middle-ish area.. kinda like a Y... add one or two plants there.. idk.. it looks really good for now! haha

Just my too scents!


----------



## jkan0228

How about clear water and scrubbed down panels of glass so we can see everything clearly? :hihi:


----------



## chad320

halffrozen said:


> Newb: Another one or two plants on the left side in that middle-ish area.. kinda like a Y... add one or two plants there.. idk.. it looks really good for now! haha
> 
> Just my too scents!


I agree. Its kind of decieving at this point because the C. nurii 'Rompin' thats there melted down to one lonely leaf. It gets much bigger but its going to take some time to come back. And one of the Buce stuck at the top also goes in there 



jkan0228 said:


> How about clear water and scrubbed down panels of glass so we can see everything clearly? :hihi:


I cant wait for the day Jeff :hihi: Im doing the carpet tonight. Tomorrow ill backfill all the substrate, then the next day we should see some clear glass. IDK about clear water. Ill have to clean all the mud out of the filter before that happens


----------



## orchidman

looks good conceptually chad! but i would maybe tweak the right side peices of wood. maybe have one coming more forward instead of right-left. kind of angling forward from that back corner. to add some dimension.

oh, and you might want to tell your wife that the plates belong in the cabinets..not in your tank :hihi::hihi::hihi:


----------



## DogFish

Chad - I'm looking at the largest rock(white) in front right near the glass side and the largest rock left side, center.

Are you going to plant near/around them to soften them any? Or, maybe slope some dirt up. They seem a bit overwhelming at this point in time.


----------



## chad320

orchidman said:


> looks good conceptually chad! but i would maybe tweak the right side peices of wood. maybe have one coming more forward instead of right-left. kind of angling forward from that back corner. to add some dimension.
> 
> oh, and you might want to tell your wife that the plates belong in the cabinets..not in your tank :hihi::hihi::hihi:


I was kinda thinking the same thing and this pretty much confirms it for me. I will move them and see if that makes it better, thanks!



DogFish said:


> Chad - I'm looking at the largest rock(white) in front right near the glass side and the largest rock left side, center.
> 
> Are you going to plant near/around them to soften them any? Or, maybe slope some dirt up. They seem a bit overwhelming at this point in time.


Yes, they are getting Crypt lucens X willisii around them. I am going to back fil all the empty pockets and slopes once planting final. i WANT to do it tonight but it will muck up the water so bad I wont be able to see after planting. Maybe if I can still see good enough tonight


----------



## lbacha

Chad

Looking good, Is that Langenandra thwaitsii in front of the branch on the right side if so I would love to hear how it does submersed and if it gets as big submersed as it does emersed (I have one with 24-30" leaves in my emersed grow out tank), also which piptospatha are you putting in the tank as I'd be interested in how it does as well. I'm thinking of starting a tank with more submersed buces or transition my cube to more buces (I already have 6 in there and a couple are big patches but they are buried by the trident and the crypts) by the way the buces that are shaded actually seem to grow quicker than the ones in direct light.

Len


----------



## chad320

No, Len, thats what was sold to me a Buce 'Flamingo' but I have yet to find the real name for it. I saw it once on Jungle Mike Lo's pages but I havent went back for it yet. The L. Thwaitesii is the plant in the right corner of the shot of the right end of the tank. Ive had it submerged for about a year and its done well. Mines small as I only got a tiny piece of rhizome. Its done fine, and never seen Co2 before.


----------



## orchidman

chad320 said:


> I was kinda thinking the same thing and this pretty much confirms it for me. I will move them and see if that makes it better, thanks!
> 
> Yes, they are getting Crypt lucens X willisii around them. I am going to back fil all the empty pockets and slopes once planting final. i WANT to do it tonight but it will muck up the water so bad I wont be able to see after planting. Maybe if I can still see good enough tonight


sure thing! post pics! and if you had more similar pieces, id add them too! it looks a little sparse still


----------



## kwheeler91

I dont see anything "wrong" with the scape. I find that the more simple the hardscape the more thought goes into plant placement and the tank turns out better for it. Your scape isnt too busy and complicated so just plant that sucker and let her grow. IMO the only way to tell if it will actually turn out like you planned is letting it turn out.


----------



## chad320

I got the Crypt lucens X willisii in around the rock. I have to wait for it to clear again to get the parva in up the middle. I tried moving the stick Bob suggseted but it wont budge. It got a plate screwed to the bottom of it and theres too many rocks piled on it. There it stays  Tomorrow glass and filter cleaning etc...










When something gets rescaped around here it usually involves several tanks. Here Anubias coffeefolia awaiting a spot...


----------



## orchidman

gotcha! well maybe add a crypt or a large focal point plant right at the bottom to raelly anchor your eyes


----------



## chad320

I am going to plant a carpet of parva up the middle. I was thinking of adding a couple C. cordata 'Taiwan' into it randomly just to break it up. Do you think that will do the trick? Theyre small like the lucens but have fat round little leaves. Should draw your eye towards the bottom more shouldnt it?


----------



## orchidman

chad320 said:


> I am going to plant a carpet of parva up the middle. I was thinking of adding a couple C. cordata 'Taiwan' into it randomly just to break it up. Do you think that will do the trick? Theyre small like the lucens but have fat round little leaves. Should draw your eye towards the bottom more shouldnt it?


i meant more like at the base of the two sticks on the right, where they meet the substrate around those rocks. add a large plant to anchor the sticks and your eyes... but i also think adding the C. cordata sporadically in strategic placed in the carpet would look awesome!


----------



## chad320

Hmm...I do have some KR-01's planted around them but they might not be tall enough. The next best I have around is a C. balansae 'Red'. Got any suggestions for a species?


----------



## orchidman

chad320 said:


> Hmm...I do have some KR-01's planted around them but they might not be tall enough. The next best I have around is a C. balansae 'Red'. Got any suggestions for a species?


hmmm. i have no idea what any crypts besides wendtii look like! haha! so i couldnt really say a species. just something of medium height that would stand out, either for being a nice bright green, or standing out because of other factors..actually, that anubias coffeefolia might look nice there!


----------



## chad320

I guess I might try a Crypt spiralis. Thanks Martin orchid-Bob


----------



## orchidman

chad320 said:


> I guess I might try a Crypt spiralis. Thanks thats my secret facebook name orchid-Bob


sure thing, haha


----------



## lbacha

chad320 said:


> I am going to plant a carpet of parva up the middle. I was thinking of adding a couple C. cordata 'Taiwan' into it randomly just to break it up. Do you think that will do the trick? Theyre small like the lucens but have fat round little leaves. Should draw your eye towards the bottom more shouldnt it?


Chad

I have C cordata "Taiwan" I got from Xue and it doesn't stay that small, 










That is one emersed plant and it's bigger now.

Len


----------



## looking4roselines

Len/chad
I think you guys mean "Thailand"
It grows slightly smaller than Cordata rosanervig and its a prolific crypts. Pots are easily over crowded.




Xue


----------



## chad320

You're right Xue, it is 'Thailand' Ive had mine for a few years and it stays much smaller. The leaves hug the substrate in high light too. It should break up the parva good and has a nice green with red stripes. Its nice to see such a beautiful emergent specimen Len. i had no idea they got that big. If you ever want to come off a piece of that one LMK


----------



## chad320

Well the 65g is planted and all cleaned up. Unfortunately its still cloudy so pics will come tomorrow, For now, here is a pic of the Anubias nana 'petite' and random Crypt 29g...


----------



## oldpunk78

That petite looks awesome. [/stating the obvious]


----------



## orchidman

that petite isnt so petite anymore!!!


----------



## chad320

Heres a shot of the final scape. There are still a few small loose ends to tie up but for the most part, its done.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Woah, that wood arrangement is great. Perfect enough that you don't even need to cover it with moss and plants.

The parva field is going to look great when it grows in a bit.


----------



## orchidman

looks great


----------



## danakin

chad320 said:


> For now, here is a pic of the Anubias nana 'petite' and random Crypt 29g...


Love it!


----------



## chad320

Thanks fellas. I'm hoping it grows in nice and thick. I may be looking for more parva. I'll have to see how it fills in over the next few months.


----------



## chad320

I started moving yesterday so there won't be any updates for awhile. I would expect a few weeks at least. I've got the three fives and the emergent rack moved already. The four 29Gs are tomorrow. Then the 65g then the tubs. Ugh. Not fun anymore.


----------



## chad320

We are getting close to being done moving. The 65g is the only thing left to move. Moving 1500 gallons worth of stuff is a chore. I managed to move everything without loss other than a few random Otto's that got missed and didn't appreciate the air bubbles in this new towns water.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Since you lost a couple Otos, does this mean you'll be adding all kinds of new livestock, new tanks and maybe a million new crypts to photograph and tease us with?

We can only hope.


----------



## 2in10

Not bad losses for all of your tanks.


----------



## chad320

Lol, thanks guys. I have been saving my PayPal funds for some imports in the spring but it keeps getting spent on gas for trips back and forth. Hopefully there's something there before spring to try and get some new stuff around here. I've already got some new stuff to fill. I got a 125g metaframe for my birthday today so there's some room to fill.


----------



## chad320

Hey everyone, ive been through some rough times still. I am finally in a stable spot again and managed to save all of my equipment and plants but not much more. I have a few big rooms where I am currently setting up and should be up and growing soon. Ill post up some pics of the new set up as soon as I locate my camera and organize some of my stuff from four moves in five months. I am actually lucky I can even find my truck keys, lol.


----------



## DogFish

Chad great too see you back on the forum! Hope your finally getting it all settled in.


----------



## h4n

chad320 said:


> Hey everyone, ive been through some rough times still. I am finally in a stable spot again and managed to save all of my equipment and plants but not much more. I have a few big rooms where I am currently setting up and should be up and growing soon. Ill post up some pics of the new set up as soon as I locate my camera and organize some of my stuff from four moves in five months. I am actually lucky I can even find my truck keys, lol.


Glad to hear from you Chad!
Craziness 4 moves in 5 months!!!
Why so many?
Glad you still got plants at least. 

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## somewhatshocked

Glad to have you back.

Can't wait for your new setup, Chad!

Looking forward to seeing all the Crypt-y goodness.


----------



## chad320

Well, the first snow is falling in IL so its back to the inside projects. After alot of moving and life drama the last year, the 120g is finally getting some love....


----------



## chad320

The Crypt parva foreground is in. 23 pots and a couple hours poking around with tweezers. These were all emergent grown from FAN so let the melt down begin!!!


----------



## h4n

Wow chad!

Your arm/hand must be hurting!

It will look great once filled in

- Sent from a Phablet


----------



## rustbucket

I really like the rock bottom, different. 
I thought of doing something like that, but can never seem to add enough rocks to make it look good, I am afraid of adding rocks, not sure why.


----------



## kwheeler91

Well good luck lol... parva is the devil


----------



## chad320

Thanks guys, theres a long way to go yet. I still need to add some stones to the back center where I had a big chunk of driftwood.


----------



## weaselnoze

update on the 120g?


----------



## kwheeler91

I second that notion


----------



## BettaBettas

Stinks sometimes how these wonderful threads and journals are left at a cliffhanger, for what it is worth you had a beautiful series of tanks Chad.


----------

